# Naruto 551 Discussion Thread



## Klue (Aug 3, 2011)

Predict Away. 



			
				Hiroshi said:
			
		

> Some things you should keep in mind before posting:
> 
> 1. Don't post if you can't keep on-topic.
> 2. Don't post if you're going to flame others.
> ...





FitzChivalry said:


> Let's hope there will come a time when people will stop asking if Raws are out when there are no new threads to dicuss the release of the latest chapter, therefore _meaning_ that there _is_ no new Raw out. This widespread density kills a piece of me off weekly.
> 
> It's like asking if there's an earthquake occuring while everything around you isn't shaking. Or better yet, like an annoying kid in the backseat of his parents car asking over and over if they're there yet, despite the fact that they're driving full speed on the highway. Cut down on the agony spamming, simply look in the main Konoha Telegrams section, check the spoiler thread where the Raw links are always posted, or if the Raw's been out for some time, see if new threads have been made and you people will have your answer. If nothing's posted, then there obviously isn't a released Raw chapter yet. For Christ's sake.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 3, 2011)

Itachi saving Naruto.

Nagato going on a rampage.


----------



## Grimzilla (Aug 3, 2011)

Itachi vs Nagato

God people are going to fangasim REAL bad.

Maybe Nagato will reveal he's an Uzumaki


----------



## Aiku (Aug 3, 2011)

I PREDICT ITACHI BEING AWESOME AGAIN.


----------



## vered (Aug 3, 2011)

Nagato owning and pawnining and showing more powers.
nuff said.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Aug 3, 2011)

Nagato putting foolish fools in their place.


----------



## Pavan (Aug 3, 2011)

Madara will arrive and we will get Pain vs Nagato


----------



## Cjones (Aug 3, 2011)

Nagato vs Itachi next chapter.

I can already see storm coming.


----------



## overlordofnobodies (Aug 3, 2011)

Like other have saidItachi saveing Naruto and then Nagato vs Itachi.
I have to get some thing to cove my desk as I will be hit my head on it a lot in this comeing weeks.


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 3, 2011)

First few pages:
Naruto is somehow rescued from Nagato's Human Path powers. Nagato then proceeds to rape both Bee and Itachi and sends them flying far away with Shinra Tensei.

Chapter 551: Naruto vs. Nagato

Rest of the chapter all out battle between Naruto and Nagato. Chapter ends with Naruto doing Bijudama Rasengan


----------



## Crona (Aug 3, 2011)

I predict a Jiraiya flashback


----------



## Klue (Aug 3, 2011)

Itachi saves Naruto from Nagato; Nagato proceeds to Shinra spam the three until the white flag is waved.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 3, 2011)

it is revealed nagato has one of narutos clones and itachi seals nagato away


----------



## Esmeray (Aug 3, 2011)

Nagato and Itachi dying. AGAIN.


----------



## Mofo (Aug 3, 2011)

Some talking, some fighting, in the end Nagato manages to override Kabuto's control.
The chapter after that will be mostly flashback, Itachi and Nagato  unravel the remnant mysteries. Before dusting away they leave Naruto with a gift.


----------



## Black☆Star (Aug 3, 2011)

Nagato being the star of the chapter


----------



## Gonder (Aug 3, 2011)

ShockDragoon said:


> Itachi *killer bee naruto*
> vs Nagato
> 
> God people are going to fangasim REAL bad.
> ...



fixed


----------



## Wonder Mike (Aug 3, 2011)

*I predict Nagato talks about the Rikkudou Sennin.*


----------



## うずまきナルト (Aug 3, 2011)

This Manga has regained the respect that I had once lost for it.

Best chapter for me since Madara told Naruto about Itachi and the Rikudou's family.


----------



## Krauser-tan (Aug 3, 2011)

Enter Sage Mode!


----------



## Kuromaku (Aug 3, 2011)

Naruto is saved by Itachi (who is the only member of the good guy party that is yet to appear after Nagato's Shinra Tensei).  This is followed by a skirmish wherein Nagato does pretty well only for either Madara to arrive or the fight to end for whatever reason (considering the pacing).


----------



## vered (Aug 3, 2011)

also i really want to see SM naruto in all his glory against prime Nagato like we were always meant to witness.


----------



## Klue (Aug 3, 2011)

Mike Von J said:


> *I predict Nagato talks about the Rikkudou Sennin.*



How, when he's lost his personality?


----------



## bearzerger (Aug 3, 2011)

Nagato finishes ripping out Naruto's soul and capturing B. He gets reverse summoned by Kabuto who immediately challenges Tobi. Tobi gets defeated within two panels by Kabuto's trump card and then Kabuto uses Kotoamatsukami which which he fuels with GM to make Sasuke his boytoy and the manga ends.

Or Naruto somehow manages to resist Nagato's soul rip and the two of them fight one on one for a bit. Naruto quickly realizes that his KCM is of no use against Nagato, because he'll just absorb his shroud with Preta realm just like he did against B. Naruto is forced to change into SM, but he continues to struggle until he finally notices a weakness in Edo Tensei. Afterall unless Naruto learns a sealing jutsu he'll have to find some other way to hurt them for good when he fight Tobi and the Edo Pain.

Moreover I predict we'll get two appearances of Jiraiya.


----------



## Legendary Madara (Aug 3, 2011)

Why are we not getting another chapter for 2 weeks?


----------



## Klue (Aug 3, 2011)

Legendary Madara said:


> Why are we not getting another chapter for 2 weeks?



Some Holiday in Japan next week, I believe.

Ask Hexa, he knows.


----------



## vered (Aug 3, 2011)

maybe Evil will post early spoilers?


----------



## Wonder Mike (Aug 3, 2011)

Klue said:


> How, when he's lost his personality?



*Somehow...

I also predict two weeks of anxiety.*


----------



## Sniffers (Aug 3, 2011)

Nagato rips out the Kyuubi, Naruto barely survives ? la Kushina. Itachi kicks Nagato away while Killer B tends to Naruto. Itachi tells Killer B to save Naruto by heading to Tsunade, which he then does. Itachi takes control of the Kyuubi and fends off Nagato.
Amaterasu, Shinra Tensei, etc. get thrown around. Finally, Itachi and Nagato get a mutual knock out by soul-rip and Totsuka. 

Madara comes in and claims the Kyuubi and continues his pursuit of Killer B. Killer B reaches the base and Tsunade tends to him. A and Killer B then fight Madara's Pain. Killer B gets caught as well, leading the way for the revival of the Juubi where Naruto remains alive and retains the Kyuubi chakra sphere, but lost the Kyuubi.


This may have to be spread over two-three chapters though... The wait will be quite annoying.


----------



## Gin Ichimaru (Aug 3, 2011)

Itachi vs Nagato, while B and Naruto go off to fight Madara/Six Paths.

Naruto gets saved by it being a kage bunshin all along or Itachi/B


----------



## Joakim3 (Aug 3, 2011)

Itachi saving Naruto superman style........and the 3 proceed to be beat into submission by Pain  either way it will be epic!!!!


----------



## dream (Aug 3, 2011)

I predict that we'll see one of the most awesome fights begin next chapter.  B + Itachi + Naruto vs Nagato.  I suspect that Nagato will have the upper hand at first.


----------



## Tyrannos (Aug 3, 2011)

*Chapter 551 Prediction*:   Restoration

Kabuto has Edo Nagato regaining his full power by taking the chakra of the Hachibi and now is using the power to read Naruto's mind of information he needs.   Itachi interferes and is too late, Kabuto got what he wanted.   He then sets Edo Nagato to unleash a powerful jutsu that only the user of the Rinnegan is able to perform that leaves everyone speechless.


----------



## Penance (Aug 3, 2011)

I predict the continuation of BOSS fight...


----------



## Perverted King (Aug 3, 2011)

Nagato sucks up a portion of Naruto's soul which frees him from Kabuto. Madara shows up and in order to protect Naruto and Bee, Nagato uses some kind of teleportation jutsu on Naruto and Bee. 

Itachi and Nagato vs. Madara and The Six Paths


----------



## OneHitKill (Aug 3, 2011)

Nagato brings hell until the end of the chapter where Itachi stabs him in the back withe the susanoo sword, sealing him forever.


----------



## auem (Aug 3, 2011)

i am hoping Evil will come...he usually comes when there is a holiday break..


----------



## ppain (Aug 3, 2011)

*Susanoo Hachibi full form incoming!!!*

It looks like it will take ultimate jutsus to take down Nagato this time!


----------



## auem (Aug 3, 2011)

as for the chap goes,who knows what haxed new twist will appear...we may see naruto absorbing nagato to become super uzumaki..


----------



## Raging Bird (Aug 3, 2011)

Kabuto joins the battlefield in order to steal Shisui's eye. White Zetsu tells Madara.


AND OH SHIT HERE WE GO.

also
( Re guarding Nagato using Human Path on Naruto while hes in KCM)
The Kyuubi's soul is the only part of the kyuubi thats sealed in Naruto, I think we might see some safeguards Rikoudo sennin put in place against this when he made the seal.


The Yakanasi Jewls(the thing around Narutos neck) will protect Naruto, CALLING IT NOW.


----------



## Killer Zylos Wolf (Aug 3, 2011)

No chapter next week...of course just when things get all mind fuckingly awesome we have to wait even longer to know what happens, I'm going into sleep for two weeks, fuck the wait. 

No idea what to expect anymore. I guess Naruto, Killerbee, and Itachi will fight Nagato. Maybe we can see what's going on elsewhere. Probably no Zetsu again...


----------



## OneHitKill (Aug 3, 2011)

Another Prediction! Itachi diverts Nagato's soul sucking ability onto himself, thus sealing Itachi, since he isn't needed anymore for plot purposes. Itachi saves Naruto and takes the fall. Be prepared to endure some Itachi-Gone threads...


----------



## Alchemist73 (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm predicting (and hoping) for Itachi vs Nagato, or a three on one fight.


----------



## KillerFlow (Aug 3, 2011)

Itachi will join forces with the Jins to take out Nagato, then Kabuto surprises them with a Konan ET summon. Wonder how the Alliance will react though when they see Itachi fighting for them.


----------



## Cadmin (Aug 3, 2011)

I bet Kabuto will end up loosing both Nagato and Itachi, then after realizing what he's done, run back to big papa Madara. Kabuto will get scolded real bad, but Madara is a decent guy and will forgive Kabuto. 

Then begins Madara, Ka, 7 Jins vs Itachi, Nagato, Bee and Naruto. I base this prediction on the fact that 8/4=2 which also equals the sequence of y=2x.


----------



## Santoryu (Aug 3, 2011)

-Nagato starts smoking. Itachi and CO escape-


Random enemy appears.

Killer bee: I'll take care of this.
Naruto: Ok.
Itachi: Hmph

-Random enemy dies-

Itachi: I been dealing with this bullshit, since Call of duty 4.

-Later on....-

Sasuke: I'm gonna kill you !
Crow: No, you're not.
Sasuke: You're right.


----------



## Snowman Sharingan (Aug 3, 2011)

god dammit i have such a bad feeling that Itachi will sacrifice himself against Nagato.


----------



## Jesus (Aug 3, 2011)

Nagato enters Rikudou Mode from absorbing Naruto's powers.


----------



## Shadow_fox (Aug 3, 2011)

Jesus said:


> Nagato enters Rikudou Mode from absorbing Naruto's powers.



 It would be awesome, but he doesn't have sealing marks. It will just be a Naruto Kyuubi mode with tail.


----------



## Scorpion (Aug 3, 2011)

I predict Nagato raping Itachi, once and for all sealing the tongues of his fantards, and then proceeding to destroy Killer Bee and Naruto. 

Sareemdumdoom


----------



## vered (Aug 3, 2011)

Jesus said:


> Nagato enters Rikudou Mode from absorbing Naruto's powers.



most likely if anything he will become a mini jin like kinkaku and ginkaku.


----------



## Klue (Aug 3, 2011)

vered said:


> most likely if anything he will become a mini jin like kinkaku and ginkaku.



I think he would have to eat Naruto's meat for that to occur.




Wait a minute...


----------



## VlAzGuLn (Aug 3, 2011)

i predict Evil and saturday 551 release for the next week


----------



## Jesus (Aug 3, 2011)

Did the filler bros have tails when entering pseudo-Kyuubi mode? I can't remember...



Klue said:


> I think he would have to eat Naruto's meat for that to occur.



I do not see what you did there.


----------



## Prototype (Aug 3, 2011)

Jesus said:


> Did the filler bros have tails when entering pseudo-Kyuubi mode? I can't remember...



Kinkaku had six.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Aug 3, 2011)

I predict Naruto Rasenganriots Nagato.


----------



## Deadway (Aug 3, 2011)

Itachi stabs Nagato with he sword of Totsuka before he can kill Naruto, after that, he stabs himself. Fight ends, scene switches to the Kages.


----------



## ZE (Aug 3, 2011)

Any chance we get spoilers next week?


----------



## Klue (Aug 3, 2011)

ZE said:


> Any chance we get spoilers next week?



Evil may come through for us a few days early, but I wouldn't hold my breath.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 3, 2011)

I can't wait two weeks.


----------



## kanpyo7 (Aug 3, 2011)

I wonder, there's something odd about Nagato using Human Path on Naruto's stomach of all things...perhaps the crow was swallowed again off-panel? And with this it will be in Kabuto's possession?


----------



## Klue (Aug 3, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> I can't wait two weeks.



Worst break week ever for me.

The potential ramifications the coming chapter could have on the forums cannot possibly be measured.



kanpyo7 said:


> I wonder, there's something odd about Nagato using Human Path on Naruto's stomach of all things...perhaps the crow was swallowed again off-panel? And with this it will be in Kabuto's possession?



Perhaps he is pulling out the Kyuubi's chakra?


----------



## Jizznificent (Aug 3, 2011)

i predict an awesome chapter full of awesome new jutsu - with mostly nagato owning! 

btw a two weeks break?


----------



## Shattering (Aug 3, 2011)

Naruto is "defeated" by human path, Bee has to take him to a safe place and we have our "Prime Itachi vs Prime Nagato", and Nagato is awesome but with statements like "Itachi's jutsu changes the course of the battle" or "Uchiha Itachi... He's clearly on another level to the others" I cant see Nagato winning this battle.


----------



## Mangetsu126 (Aug 3, 2011)

No chapter till august 17? I feel crushed, seriously depressing.


----------



## Meruem (Aug 3, 2011)

I would bet anything that Itachi will tell Naruto and Killer Bee to leave Nagato to him and we will see Itachi vs Nagato (epic).


----------



## jso (Aug 3, 2011)

I predict Evil


----------



## TheFouthMizukage (Aug 4, 2011)

I see three possible outcomes for the next chapter. And it goes a little like this:

Option 1 (AKA Itachi fangasm). Itachi vs Nagato. Itachi tells Naruto and Bee to run along. Itachi takes on Nagato, blah, blah, blah... And then, eventually either Nagato is killed, or Itachi AND Nagato die. I can't see Nagato winning because of Kishi + Any thing LOLUCHIHA = Sudden Rape/God Like Status? And Plot cover. If Nagato DID win, What would happen? What would he do? Continue on his merry way to capture Naruto, and solo fodders? I can't see it happening.

Option 2 (Nagato fans MOST LIKELY fangasm, Itachi fans less fangasm). Itachi, Bee, and Naruto VS Nagato. Well, as an Itachi I wouldn't be as happy, unless Itachi does a lot, and does it well. Otherwise, it's too much for me. Itachi doesn't get to shine as much, and I'm only left satisfied. Not fapping to the Manga.

Option 3 (People become angry, dissapointed, and impatient). Kishi barely shows Itach, Naruto, Bee, and Nagato, and just goes back to the Kages or Madara's speeches. I'd be dissapointed, but I think some people might like it.

I find Option 2 to be most likely. As sad as it is. I still have faith in Option 1, although it may not come this chapter. Option 3 would send people into ragemode. But dear God, am I praying for Option 1. If it happened, I would never complain about the Manga, ever again.


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 4, 2011)

*Predictions:*
Nagato dominates.
There'll be a pivotal comment; possible battle strate.

Kishi breaks our balls by cutting to the Kage fight or something.


----------



## bach (Aug 4, 2011)

nagato is blocked  from stealing naruto's soul.

itachi than says to naruto and bee to keep going...he fight nagato himself...

naruto take his crow and go...


----------



## Michael Lucky (Aug 4, 2011)

Itachi sacrifices himself after talking about it in chapter 550


----------



## CA182 (Aug 4, 2011)

Knowing Kishi and his love of Uchiha's, Itachi put him under a tsukuyomi, so Naruto isn't really in trouble. However Nagato will break out of it with relative ease ending many debates about his genjutsu prowess.


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 4, 2011)

The Kyuubi chakra/life force gets absorbed which leaves Naruto in a near death situation but thanks to his Uzumaki life force Naruto gets back up x 10 times stronger then before and quickly one shots Nagato. Kishi has based Naruto partialy on Dragon Ball after all and i wont be surprissed if the Uzumaki have a similar ability to Saiyans and get much stronger if they experience near death situation .


----------



## Jizznificent (Aug 4, 2011)

†_Camorra_† said:


> The Kyuubi chakra/life force gets absorbed which leaves Naruto in a near death situation but thanks to his Uzumaki life force Naruto gets back up x 10 times stronger than before and quickly gets one-shotted again by Nagato, then gets his and bee's ass dragged to back to kabuto and itachi is nowhere to be seen thanks to art of run.


fixed.


----------



## bearzerger (Aug 4, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> The Kyuubi chakra/life force gets absorbed which leaves Naruto in a near death situation but thanks to his Uzumaki life force Naruto gets back up x 10 times stronger then before and quickly one shots Nagato. Kishi has based Naruto partialy on Dragon Ball after all and i wont be surprissed if the Uzumaki have a similar ability to Saiyans and get much stronger if they experience near death situation .



Rofl Uzumaki Saiyans. That would be it.


----------



## Fear (Aug 4, 2011)

Nagato's gonna get charged for rape.


----------



## Klue (Aug 4, 2011)

Kabuto will fap to Nagato's power, the Rinnegan's power.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 4, 2011)

nagato tries to take naruto soul but realizes it is a clone while naruto get jiriaya book somehow and that changes nagato again and he breaks out of kabuto control because he remember jiriaya. and because he  uses some sort of powerful uzumaki seal to break out and over ride kabutos control.


----------



## MihaiJ (Aug 4, 2011)

Itachi saves the day!


----------



## Meruem (Aug 4, 2011)

I'll bet anyone my set for a month that Itachi has Naruto and Killer Bee leave and they fight 1v1.


----------



## Marsala (Aug 4, 2011)

Maybe Itachi will be able to Tsukiyomi Kabuto through Nagato. That would be hilarious, and it would show Kabuto that there is a risk to the user of Edo Tensei after all.

Nagato ripping out Naruto's soul, being freed from Kabuto's control by Itachi and then returning Naruto to life would certainly live up to Itachi saying that they can do anything together.


----------



## Setsuna00 (Aug 4, 2011)

I agree with most everyone. It will be Itachi vs. Nagato. Why else have Itachi break free of control and then have Nagato return to his prime form? He can milk this fight for 2 months if he wanted to.


----------



## Boradis (Aug 4, 2011)

This might not happen in a single chapter, but here's what I think will predicate the Naruto/Madara showdown.

As Naruto, Itachi and Bee pursue Nagato, 'Madara and his Painful Paths' suddenly appear and somehow seal or dust Kabuto's pawn.

When they pounce on our hero he finally collapses from chakra loss. Itachi and Bee leap to the rescue, but Itachi is dusted and Bee is finally captured for real.

With reinforcements of some kind arriving to help Naruto, Madara chooses to withdraw to extract the, Hachibi and deal with Kabuto.

_Meanwhile ..._

Cloth wrappings fall to the floor of a cold, lightless pit.

A pair of glowing red slits slowly widen to reveal red-black eyeballs. A pause, then a voice sounds in the void ...

"I can see."


----------



## Kirin (Aug 4, 2011)

Perhaps it'll reveal that Kabuto unsummoned Itachi and in a way took the crow with him using Nagato as a distraction, that could explain the reason Itachi wasn't shown on the last four pages.


----------



## LukyArbyz (Aug 5, 2011)

Lol watch Itachi take on Nagato 1v1 and then in the end Itachi seals him with Susanoo. 

But that's just a guess. heh


----------



## Klue (Aug 5, 2011)

Newly complete Nagato won't fall in a single chapter.

That's madness.


Post a, "This is Sparta" -meme joke, and I'll kill you.


----------



## vered (Aug 5, 2011)

i suspect this going till the end of the volume meaning 4 more chapters.though personally i would like it to be 6 more.
this fight has been the best thing we had since the pain arc.


----------



## Klue (Aug 5, 2011)

If it last until Volume's end, I won't complain.

As a fan of Nagato, I simply want what is best for him. For him to carry the title as the "Sandaime Rikudou", he surly has a lot to live up to.


----------



## vered (Aug 5, 2011)

Klue said:


> If it last until Volume's end, I won't complain.
> 
> As a fan of Nagato, I simply want what is best for him. For him to carry the title as the "Sandaime Rikudou", he surly has a lot to live up to.



yea.and kish must know it or else he wouldnt have bothered to return him to prime form and even mention that Nagato is finally complete.
i hope the preview will give us at least some indication for the coming chapter.


----------



## Klue (Aug 5, 2011)

vered said:


> yea.and kish must know it or else he wouldnt have bothered to return him to prime form and even mention that Nagato is finally complete.
> i hope the preview will give us at least some indication for the coming chapter.



Complete or not, he has his hands full. It's going to be interesting pondering how he will fair against three high caliber shinobi - especially Itachi, for reasons I won't discern.


----------



## eyeknockout (Aug 5, 2011)

we will find out that with the combined power of shisui's normal sharingan and itachi's mangekyou sharingan they can create a genjutsu as powerful as kotoamatsukami, which will free prime nagato also, itachi will then use the attack again to transmit a powerful genjutsu on kabuto that paralyses him or puts him in a comatosed state. itachi and nagato then go off to weaken madara


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Aug 5, 2011)

Madara comes in and tells Nagato he killed Konan. Nagato transforms into Rikudou Sennin and destroys the Ninja world


----------



## Klue (Aug 5, 2011)

Nagato Sennin said:


> Madara comes in and tells Nagato he killed Konan. Nagato transforms into Rikudou Sennin and destroys the Ninja world



His personality was removed.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Aug 5, 2011)

Itachi vs Nagato. I expect it to come down to this. Kishi will find a way for both of them to shine and end it in a stalemate where Itachi fades away after sending Nagato to a blissful sleep.


----------



## bearzerger (Aug 5, 2011)

Klue said:


> His personality was removed.



And that is why Nagato will be dealt with in short order. I honestly give him two or three chapters tops before he's defeated.

He won't show us something earthshaking. Those who expect him to show us new heights of shinobi will be sorely disappointed. He'll show off his fancy jutsu for a bit, but he'll die rather quickly.


----------



## auem (Aug 5, 2011)

what making me happy is the fact that kishi actually expanding the plot...the more it seems wrapping up,newer facts emerges needing explanation...so finishing point seems further...


----------



## Perverted King (Aug 5, 2011)

Itachi and Nagato will have a one on one fight which would be great.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Aug 5, 2011)

Klue said:


> His personality was removed.



He'll get it back, If you think he'll die without his personality intact, that's crazy.

Matter of fact, If Nagato dies without his personality intact I'll delete this account


----------



## ?_Camorra_? (Aug 5, 2011)

Naruto will start fighting seriously next chapter and one pannel Nagato,then we hear another reference about the Rikudou sennin and Naruto


----------



## Klue (Aug 5, 2011)

?_Camorra_? said:


> Naruto will start fighting seriously next chapter and one pannel Nagato,then we hear another reference about the Rikudou sennin and Naruto



Something else that I'm looking forward to.


----------



## bullsh3t (Aug 5, 2011)

Nagato will use Izanagi that's my prediction


----------



## Marsala (Aug 5, 2011)

Nagato Sennin said:


> He'll get it back, If you think he'll die without his personality intact, that's crazy.
> 
> Matter of fact, If Nagato dies without his personality intact I'll delete this account



Hashirama and Tobirama got their personalities back briefly when Hiruzen was sealing them. The same will probably be true for Nagato.


----------



## Raging Bird (Aug 5, 2011)

Nagato kills Naruto and unlocks the Mangekyou Rinnegan.


----------



## Selva (Aug 5, 2011)

FUUU no chapter next week!  I predict Naruto going all out and countering Nagato's techniques


----------



## vered (Aug 5, 2011)

Selva said:


> FUUU no chapter next week!  I predict Naruto going all out and countering Nagato's techniques



theres this slight chance Evil will bring us some coded spoilers ike he did before.


----------



## LoT (Aug 5, 2011)

*Enter:* _Orochimaru_


----------



## CA182 (Aug 5, 2011)

LoT said:


> *Enter:* _Orochimaru_



Correction Orochimaru's _Arms._


----------



## Addy (Aug 5, 2011)

LoT said:


> *Enter:* _Orochimaru_



noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

i love orochimaru but let him stay dead. every villain who was revived was strolled. not in strength but in their personalities.


----------



## Klue (Aug 5, 2011)

vered said:


> theres this slight chance Evil will bring us some coded spoilers ike he did before.



I thought that was only during the end of the year break.



FireHawk64 said:


> Nagato kills Naruto and unlocks the Mangekyou Rinnegan.


----------



## jso (Aug 5, 2011)

^Evil's hooked us up with spoilers in the two last 2-week breaks we've had lol. If I remember correctly they were the appearance of the 7 Swordsmen and also the week where Gedo Mazo was wrecking shit. 

2 week break = Evil sighting = classic manga issue


----------



## vered (Aug 5, 2011)

jso said:


> ^Evil's hooked us up with spoilers in the two last 2-week breaks we've had lol. If I remember correctly they were the appearance of the 7 Swordsmen and also the week where Gedo Mazo was wrecking shit.
> 
> 2 week break = Evil sighting = classic manga issue



i really hope you are right since this coming chapter is the most unticipated chapter we've been waiting for in a long time.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Aug 5, 2011)

1- Why there is no chapter next week?
2- does Kishi visits san diego comic com?
3- People including me wanted to see a full healthy nagato against Naruto. And we are getting it. 
Sadly that was suppose to happend in the nagato pain arc.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Aug 5, 2011)

FireHawk64 said:


> Nagato kills Naruto and unlocks the Mangekyou Rinnegan.



Dont give kishi Ideas 



Addy said:


> noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> i love orochimaru but let him stay dead. every villain who was revived was strolled. not in strength but in their personalities.



Oro can not I repeat CAN NOT be more troll than he had been. 
So It will be a good thing, only if kishi decides to redeem Oro, after all the trolling he had gotten.


----------



## Addy (Aug 5, 2011)

KAKASHI10 said:


> Dont give kishi Ideas
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the only way for oro to get redeemed in strength is if he fought nagato or madara but that is not gonna happen.


i predict itachi vs nagato


----------



## Klue (Aug 5, 2011)

Addy said:


> i predict itachi vs nagato



That's obviously going to happen. 

Addy, with his pre-school level predictions. 

Say something like, "I predict Nagato is going to two-panel Itachi with one arm."


----------



## Ghost14 (Aug 5, 2011)

My random prediction

Kabuto:  Hmm it seems that Naruto's will is lengthening soul extraction processes.  The struggle is pointless though now that he's caught in Nagato's grip the Kyuubi will be mine and Naruto's death is assured.


Itachi:  Naruto is being targeted by Nagato's human real, if we don't defeat Nagato immediately he will die.

Bee: On it motha fucka!  Extends tentacles towards Nagato.

Nagato: Shinra tensei! (with free hand, Itachi and Bee get blown back)

In Naruto's head:

Kyuubi:  Ha Ha Ha.  It looks like this is the end.  I told you that you were squandering my chakra, and you won't be able to keep up your defense much longer.

Naruto:  (Notices the Kyuubi is significantly larger than it was before, and flashes back to his previous conversation with the Kyuubi)  Didn't I tell you last time not to underestimate me?  I will erase your hate and I won't die in a place like this.  Naruto enters Sage Mode and all his clones scattered on various battlefields begin to meditate and gather Natural Energy. 

Kyuubi:  (Get's larger and larger and seems to look different)  So that's your game huh? Get me to absorb Sage Chakra to change me?  It's futile, a weakling like you could never produce enough chakra to change me.

Naruto:  Don't underestimate me!  (All of his clones perform kage bunshin no jutsu to create more clones that gather natural energy)

Kyuubi:  (Has returned to it's normal size, and it's appearance has changed.  It is no longer red-orange but the yellow orange of KCM, and has the red eye rims of Sage Mode)  Ha ha ha, what an interesting brat.  To think you'd be able to restore me to my original power.  Fine Naruto,  Ill save you form your pain once more.

Note (This transformation of the Kyuubi meant to symbolize the Celestial fox, or kitsune that have pledged themselves to the goddess Inari.)

In the real world:  

Nagato:  Is blown back by the force of Naruto's chakra alone.

Itachi:  ! 

Bee: !

Kabuto:  This is not possible.

Naruto:  (His form has changed to a new Version of KCM complete with Sage Mode Eyes.  He raises his head to meet Nagato's Rinnegan face to face)  I'll handle this.


Next Chapter:  Uzumaki vs Uzumaki:  Chibaku Tensei vs Muryoumuhen Rasengan.


----------



## Klue (Aug 5, 2011)

Words can't describe the beautify of Ghost14's prediction.


----------



## Addy (Aug 5, 2011)

Klue said:


> That's obviously going to happen.
> 
> Addy, with his pre-school level predictions.
> 
> Say something like, "I predict Nagato is going to two-panel Itachi with one arm."



i also predicted that itachi would break out of edo tense


----------



## Klue (Aug 5, 2011)

Addy said:


> i also predicted that itachi would break out of edo tense



You were just trolling, never actually believing it would happen.

Admit it.


----------



## jso (Aug 5, 2011)

If Orochimaru somehow ever comes back, he'll be one-shotted by another Uchiha. Classic Orochi 

edit: what does Muryoumuhen mean?


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Aug 5, 2011)

KAKASHI10 said:


> 1- Why there is no chapter next week?
> 2- does Kishi visits san diego comic com?
> 3- People including me wanted to see a full healthy nagato against Naruto. And we are getting it.
> Sadly that was suppose to happend in the nagato pain arc.



can someone answer me, THANK YOU


----------



## Addy (Aug 5, 2011)

Klue said:


> You were just trolling, never actually believing it would happen.
> 
> Admit it.



i admit no such accusations 

i always knew he would break out of it 

now, he will defeat someone............. with red heir


----------



## Addy (Aug 5, 2011)

KAKASHI10 said:


> can someone answer me, THANK YOU



i think he wants to take a break to "research for new material". he does that from time to time.


----------



## Klue (Aug 5, 2011)

KAKASHI10 said:


> can someone answer me, THANK YOU



Okay, geez. 



KAKASHI10 said:


> 1- Why there is no chapter next week?
> 2- does Kishi visits san diego comic com?
> 3- People including me wanted to see a full healthy nagato against Naruto. And we are getting it.
> Sadly that was suppose to happend in the nagato pain arc.




Because we're on break -  - Japanese Holiday or something.
Naw, probably not.
Yes, we likely are.


----------



## CA182 (Aug 5, 2011)

Addy said:


> i think he wants to take a break to "research for new material". he does that from time to time.



You know your comment just makes it look like Jiraiya was based upon Kishi.

I guess this means real life icha icha paradise to be released next year.


----------



## jso (Aug 5, 2011)

Obon festival or whatever. No WSJ at all next week.


----------



## Ghost14 (Aug 5, 2011)

Klue said:


> Words can't describe the beautify of Ghost14's prediction.




Thanks


----------



## Addy (Aug 5, 2011)

the crow uses jutsus.......... sharingan jutsus 

i mean, think about it. itachi uses the crow in the fight casting jutsus that shisui already learned or some other jutsus


----------



## Ghost14 (Aug 5, 2011)

jso said:


> edit: what does Muryoumuhen mean?



Immense and limitless.


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 5, 2011)

I can safely say that the fight doesn't necessarily need to last 4 chapters max. to settle in the volume, Sasuke vs Itachi along with Pain vs Jiraiya/Naruto went through two volumes.


----------



## Klue (Aug 5, 2011)

Unlike those battles, we're in a war right now, many other battles are taking place. Sure, I'll gladly welcome as many chapters as possible, but I don't expect this fight to last too much longer.

Four chapters would surprise me.


----------



## Marsala (Aug 5, 2011)

A couple more chapters tops. We've seen all the abilities of all the participants. The last chapters were half talking, anyway.


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 6, 2011)

Klue said:


> Unlike those battles, we're in a war right now, many other battles are taking place. Sure, I'll gladly welcome as many chapters as possible, but I don't expect this fight to last too much longer.
> 
> Four chapters would surprise me.



I guess its a 50-50. Mainly if Kishimoto can showcase all the abilities within that many chapters.

Personally I don't see how Kishi can make a healthy Nagato's abilities known in two chapters or even one. But I assume it depends on how he does it.



Marsala said:


> A couple more chapters tops. We've seen all the abilities of all the participants. The last chapters were half talking, anyway.



???

IIRC we didn't see 3 Realms from Nagato nor did we see his Ninjutsu.

Plus it would be such a pain if Kishi left the extent of Nagato's mastery to imagination.


----------



## VlAzGuLn (Aug 6, 2011)

think what happens if kabuto uses anko's chakra too much? if anko's chakra reduces to 0 what is going to happen to her cursed seal (remember)


----------



## Escargon (Aug 6, 2011)

*I predict Naruto using talknojutsu to one shot Nagato, Tobi arrives with his six paths, Naruto rushing thru and breaking his mask. 

Seriously, 70% conversations and 30% fighting. Then a new plot comes: Naruto gets a jutsu turning him to a stone. Be ready for next chapter: Oh, its a clone!*


----------



## CA182 (Aug 6, 2011)

Escargon said:


> *I predict Naruto using talknojutsu to one shot Nagato, Tobi arrives with his six paths, Naruto rushing thru and breaking his mask.
> 
> Seriously, 70% conversations and 30% fighting. Then a new plot comes: Naruto gets a jutsu turning him to a stone. Be ready for next chapter: Oh, its a clone!*



Don't forget that 60% of the chapter as a whole will be a flashback!


----------



## VlAzGuLn (Aug 6, 2011)

VlAzGuLn said:


> think what happens if kabuto uses anko's chakra too much? if anko's chakra reduces to 0 what is going to happen to her cursed seal (remember)



Orochi returns


----------



## Deadway (Aug 6, 2011)

Predictions: For fun........

Nagato shows no mercy*
Naruto: Shit! I can't move!
Bee:Hold on Naruto Boy!
Nagato: Shinra Tensei!
Bee: not this time mothafucka! *holds himself down with Hachibi hands*
Itachi: The 8 tails won't make it in time...I have to do what I can do protect konoha * eye bleeds*
Itachi: Amaterasu!
Nagato's Chameleon takes the hit.
Naruto: I can move now..this..is my chance!
Kabuto: not bad...but what now.
Nagato: Kuchiyose...........Gedo M**
Both Itachi Naruto and Bee !?
Kabuto: What!? He can resist me even with his personality being torn away? The Uzumaki clan sure is powerful..
Itachi: Naruto do it!
Naruto: Already on it!
Naruto enters Sage mode and grabs Nagto in the full nelson
Naruto: I hope this works.....gathering sage chakra
Kabuto: I see....he's going to force Nagato to react to Naruto's move..meaning.....
Nagato: Slowly turns to stone due to the absorbing path taking place.
Kabuto: I WILL NOT LOSE NAGATO!
Kabuto: Absorbs so much chakra that Anko becomes lifeless.
Nagato: SHINRA TENSEI!!!
Itachi: Pain truly is powerful.......I fear there is only one way for use to finish him...
Nagato: Kuchiyose...
Nagato !!!!!!!!
Nagato Is stabbed with the sword of Totsuka.
Kabuto: WHAT? Itachi? Had it all along? So that's why I coulnd't revive Orochimaru sama.....
Naruto: What...is that..
Nagato slowly starts to get sucked in..
Naruto: Nagato...I won't break my promise..
As Nagato is about to be completely sealed he smiles at the end.
Itachi:...........even with an immortal body....this technique is painful........
Bee: you did it!
Itachi: no.....there is one more person that needs to be sealed...
Naruto: but you're free from the edo tensei why?
Itachi: If the controller of this technique cancels the jutsu, I will lose control. I cannot allow myself to be his puppet. You must understand Naruto.
Itachi aims the sword towards him and deactivates the shield.
Kabuto: NO! I WON'T ALLOW IT *absorbs the rest of anko's chakra...killing her*
A coffin comes up and closes on Itachi right before the sword can penetrate him.
Naruto and Bee ?
Kabuto:...he's...finally..back..in my control.....!!!!!???!?! WHAT? ........WHAT'S HAPPENING?
The coffin comes out of the ground and starts to open.
Kabuto: Not enough chakra.....!?
>>>>You need me kabuto-kun....admit it....RELEASE ME<<<<<<<<<<
Kabuto: UUUUUUUURRRRRRRRRRRRRRAHHHHH
Itachi: The technique? It was reversed? 
Naruto: What do you mean? 
Itachi: Only someone who can use edo tensei can reverse the same technique.... and because I absorbed Nagato inside my Sword of totsuka....that means
Naruto: Means what???
Itachi: with a glare*In order for me to seal someone, I must release someone. The maximum of people I can hold is 2...I previously sealed Orochimaru...in order for me to seal myself I had to release orochimaru....of course he would need a vessel for his body....and the only one closest to him is...
Kabuto stands up...and takes his hoody off.
Well....I have to thank you Kabuto
Orochimaru: For making my dreams...a reality!
Chapter end.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 6, 2011)

i think nagato will be taken out this chapter. or he will get out of kabutos control


----------



## Black☆Star (Aug 6, 2011)

Gabe said:


> *i think nagato will be taken out this chapter*. or he will get out of kabutos control



That's a little bit too soon...don't you think ? He just became complete .


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 6, 2011)

Black☆Star said:


> That's a little bit too soon...don't you think ? He just became complete .



Yeah, no way Nagato is getting sealed next chapter. I expect at least 3 more chapters.

I mean this fight hasn't been that serious yet, just at last chapter it started when Kabuto removed Nagato's personality and Bee went V2. Nagato has A LOT more to show and Bee too. Itachi hasn't even used Tsukuyomi or Susano yet. And Naruto hasn't done anything, he just used one FRS on Nagato's dog. He hasn't used his speed, Kyubi abilities, Rasengans, summons or anything else offensively.

This fight is just getting started.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 6, 2011)

Nagato isn't getting sealed, period.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 6, 2011)

I predict that either Naruto, Bee and Itachi team up to take down Nagato or Itachi tells the Jin duo to go ahead because he'll handle Nagato himself.

And I cross fingers so that Nagato shows that he really can use the 6 types of elemental chakra (or at least the 5 common ones) instead of only his Path powers.

I think this fight could force Bee to go full Hachibi Bijuu mode, he hasn't done that since he fought Taka.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 6, 2011)

Black☆Star said:


> That's a little bit too soon...don't you think ? He just became complete .



not really since we have seen kabuto take control of zabuza and he was taken out in the next chapter. i dont think nagato will show much people expect him to do a lot of things but i doubt. it would not be surprised if he is done for next chapter. at best he will last 2 chapters but that is it and that is a big stretch. people thought naruto and itachi would have a long drawn out fight but he was only on kabutos side not that long. i expect the same for nagato.


----------



## TNPS1984 (Aug 7, 2011)

I predict Madara shows up in the end of the chapter


----------



## Kαrin (Aug 7, 2011)

Argh, always breaks when something interesting is happening 

I predict something that will piss me off. Most likely Itachi dying when saving Naruto's ass from Nagato.


----------



## Marsala (Aug 7, 2011)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> I predict that either Naruto, Bee and Itachi team up to take down Nagato or Itachi tells the Jin duo to go ahead because he'll handle Nagato himself.



There's really no place to go ahead to. Beating Nagato takes priority over anything else they could be doing. Naruto's clones are handling a lot of the Zetsus.



> And I cross fingers so that Nagato shows that he really can use the 6 types of elemental chakra (or at least the 5 common ones) instead of only his Path powers.


Single element jutsu are pretty worthless these days. Nagato wouldn't use any that are more effective than Itachi's Katon. Only A-rank Raiton and Fuuton are useful.



> I think this fight could force Bee to go full Hachibi Bijuu mode, he hasn't done that since he fought Taka.



Not in a serious battle, but he used it twice against the giant squid, once just as an example to Naruto in training and once to break the barrier around the tortoise island.


----------



## vered (Aug 7, 2011)

Marsala said:


> There's really no place to go ahead to. Beating Nagato takes priority over anything else they could be doing. Naruto's clones are handling a lot of the Zetsus.
> 
> 
> Single element jutsu are pretty worthless these days. Nagato wouldn't use any that are more effective than Itachi's Katon. Only A-rank Raiton and Fuuton are useful.
> ...



perhaps we'll finally see A/S rank futton jutsus?seeing as the first element Nagato used as kid in the flashbacks was a Futton attack.
but seeing how effective Raikage Raiton shroud was i have no doubt Nagato can execute somthing on a similar lv.i also want to see high lv Doton and suiton attacks.


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Aug 7, 2011)

*Chapter 551: Liberation*

Nagato has immobilized Naruto, and prepares to use _Soul Removal_ to kill him.

Killer Bee: Shit!

Naruto can't react or defend in time, and his soul is removed from his body. His body drops to the ground with a loud thud.

Killer Bee: Muthafucka, you're about to pay! This will be your most dreaded day!

He begins fully transforming into the Eight-Tails, wholly intent on using the Tailed Beast Bomb to eradicate Nagato. He does not get very far, though, before "Naruto" dissipates into a cloud of smoke.

Killer Bee: !

Itachi (slightly smiling): Impressive.

It was indeed a shadow clone. The real Naruto stands behind Nagato, preparing to launch an expanded _Fuuton: Rasenshuriken_. However, due to Naruto's Kyuubi mode, portions of the Nine-Tails' chakra mix with the attack, and the result is a darkened Rasengan, similar to the Tailed Beast Bomb.

Naruto effortlessly launches it at Nagato, who attempts to use Shinra Tensei to deflect it, but finds that the massive shuriken only grows larger.  

Nagato dodges, but is blindsided by a deadly Lariat coming from Killer Bee, to which Nagato was completely taken surprise by. He regenerates from the strike, though, and within seconds sends Naruto, Killer Bee, and Itachi flying with an incredibly potent Shinra Tensei.

Itachi (thinking): This is my chance...

Nagato uses a special Rinnegan technique to create several long-range missiles, that he immediately fires within Naruto and company's vicinity.

Naruto, Killer Bee: !!

As the area is consumed by the explosion, and the smoke clears, it is revealed that Itachi is surrounded by a humanoid entity: Susanoo. It protects Naruto and Killer Bee as well.

Naruto: What..is this?

Itachi: The third and final Mangekyou Sharingan technique...you've seen Tsukuoymi and Amaterasu...this is Susanoo. If Madara has told you the truth about me, then there's no doubt he also brought up the Sage of the Six Paths.

Naruto: He did talk about him. But what does that-

Itachi: The elder son's absolute defense...his eyes had the unique power to comprehend spiritual energy and chakra. This was his creation; legend has it that during a fierce battle, the elder managed to seal the younger inside this construct, but was unable to fully kill him. Somehow, he was able to persevere, and with his incredible physical energy and life force, broke free.

Itachi: The younger eventually won, but spared his older brother out of compassion. 

Nagato interrupts Itachi's explanation, and fires a massive wall of water at the three.

Itachi (thinking): Elemental jutsu...as expected of a Rinnegan user.

Suddenly, the Yata Mirror materializes, and automatically adjusts itself to earth, to neutralize the attack. 

Itachi: Along with the Sword of Totsuka and Yata Mirror.

Nagato: Kuchiyose: Gedo M-

Itachi: !

Itachi: Great Fireball Technique!

Just as Nagato is about to place his hands down on the ground, Itachi burns them to prevent the summoning from going through. Naruto charges at Nagato with a Rasengan, and grinds it into his body before blown away by another Shinra Tensei.

Nagato discards this idea, and instead begins creating a dark sphere of gravity that is all too telling of Chibaku Tensei. 

The scene switches to Kabuto. He smirks confidently.

Kabuto: This technique should end it.

Naruto flashes back to the time he fought the Six Paths of Pain. He recalls a compressed sphere composed of a mass of rocks.

Naruto: Is it that...?

The surrounding earth that makes up the battlefield is drawn towards that one point.

Itachi: You two...distract him, now, before it's too late!

Naruto summons a gigantic toad, and it proceeds to brutally step on Nagato. He regenerates, but for a moment the technique is halted.

Itachi: Hold him off longer!

Naruto: What are you even planning to do?!

Itachi: I need to time to make this work!

Naruto assaults Nagato with a barrage of Rasengan, faster than Edo Tensei's automatic recovery, and Chibaku Tensei is momentarily stopped.

Meanwhile, Killer Bee transforms into the complete Eight-Tails, and uses a Tailed Beast Bomb on the rocks that have been clumped together by the jutsu. Itachi looks on.

Itachi: Now...(thinking) I have to keep the crow out of the operator's hands. Shisui's eye must never see the light again.

Naruto's Rasengan grow bigger and bigger with each attack, but eventually he becomes fatigued and Nagato blasts him away. Chibaku Tensei begins working again.

In that instant, the Sword of Totsuka gains substance and form. As the jinchuuriki are being pulled away, Itachi manipulates the sword to seal everything within its range. 

First, it is the crow on Naruto's shoulder.

Second, Nagato.

Chibaku Tensei's boulders come crashing to the ground.

Naruto and Killer Bee run towards the scene.

Naruto: What happened?!

Itachi: It's over. He's been sealed.

Naruto: Permanently...inside that?

Itachi: ...

Naruto: What an unfitting end...

Itachi smiles, but Naruto can't see it.

The scene switches to Kabuto. There is a look of horror on his face.

Kabuto: Don't tell me...

Suddenly, he grimaces.

Kabuto: Uchiha Itachi...you bastard! 

Itachi activates his Mangekyou Sharingan again. The Sword of Totsuka materializes again, and he commands a portion of its contents to be released. Out comes Nagato. 

Killer Bee: Fool, what you doing? He's supposed to be brewing!

Nagato looks at his hands for a moment, and speaks.

Nagato: I feel as if I've...

Itachi: Regained free will? You have. Whoever the puppet master of this jutsu is, he no longer controls you.

Nagato: How...?

Itachi: I couldn't let the crow fall into enemy hands. I'm certain there are those who would kill to have it. Especially considering Hashirama's chakra dramatically decreased the cooldown period. So I had to get rid of it.

Itachi: But it turns out that Naruto's chakra had a similar effect on it. An even stronger one, at that. Due to the fact that he took control of the Nine-Tails. The pure, untarnished chakra reacted so strongly with it that the waiting period decreased from a day to only a few minutes. Unlike the artifically implanted cells of Hashirama.

Itachi: That's when I decided to seal you, Nagato, so that the crow could do what it did to me - override the tags the operator uses to control us. 

Naruto: "Operator?" You mean Kabuto?

Itachi: Now, you've been freed, and the possibility of Shisui's eye ever falling into enemy hands has been eliminated. I realized that it wasn't right trying to force Sasuke to do something he doesn't want to - Naruto, you'll have to help him see the light by truly defeating him. The crow is out of the picture now.

Naruto: Don't worry about me. I'll definitely beat some sense into him! But what about you guys? What are you going to do?

Itachi: Technically, at this stage the two of us are immortal. The only way to let us travel into the afterlife peacefully...is to take care of some unfinished business.

Naruto: You mean...?

Itachi: Not exactly at this moment. But eventually. 

An eerie silence overtakes the four.

*Who is Itachi alluding to in his ominous words? Unfinished business with the one who has violated the souls and corrupted the minds of the dead, or the one who violated their minds and corrupted their souls?*

END

Enjoy (I very well realize it may be too long).


----------



## Summers (Aug 7, 2011)

Tsunade comes out of nowhere and punches Nagato in half.  She punches ST she punches animals summons she punches everything. Have anyone seen seras victoria form hellsing.


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Aug 7, 2011)

Here's my prediction:

- Nagato frees himself from Kabuto's control.

- Nagato throws Naruto and himself in the mouth of the invisible chameleon summoning which poofs away.

- After getting spit out of the invisible chameleon's mouth Naruto and Nagato find themselves in the Outer Path realm where the other Rinnegan-wielding summonings hang out.

- Nagato tells Naruto some important information and transfer some sealing jutsus the same way Itachi transfer his dojutsus to Sasuke.


----------



## MS81 (Aug 7, 2011)

silenceofthelambs said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 cool story bro!!!!


----------



## jso (Aug 7, 2011)

silence that was an entertaining read


----------



## GunX2 (Aug 7, 2011)

No chapter this week correct?


----------



## Black☆Star (Aug 7, 2011)

GunX2 said:


> No chapter this week correct?



Yes..you are corect .


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Aug 7, 2011)

silenceofthelambs said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Itachi talked too much for that story to be true, and also, how would he know that they need to confront their past to be freed?
I'm actually not fond of this story at all, because it's so predictable.
I need to see Shisui.

I predict Kabuto gets his eye; Shisui tells a totally different story than the one Madara and Itachi told, and everyone else goes into shock.


----------



## Frawstbite (Aug 7, 2011)

silenceofthelambs said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Good read man. You even took the time to rhyme.


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Aug 7, 2011)

MS81 said:


> cool story bro!!!!



Well...it _is_ a prediction. 



Red Queen said:


> Itachi talked too much for that story to be true, and also, how would he know that they need to confront their past to be freed?



When did I write Itachi knew one's soul required completion in order to be liberated from Edo Tensei? 



Red Queen said:


> I'm actually not fond of this story at all, because it's so predictable. I need to see Shisui.
> 
> I predict Kabuto gets his eye; Shisui tells a totally different story than the one Madara and Itachi told, and everyone else goes into shock.



You don't really think Kabuto is getting Shisui's eye, do you? Itachi will do everything in his power to keep it out of enemy hands. 

And Shisui died before the Uchiha massacre. What could he possibly know about the coup d'?tat? 

Though, I do agree with you that Itachi talked too much. I'm probably going to write another prediction, considering the week break on our hands.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 7, 2011)

i have always wondered since sasuke has taken itachis eyes to have the EMS will he have all the jutsus itachi may have copied on his sharingan. like his suton jutsus and possibly his exploding clone. 

also i think we will see naruto use his bijuu bomb in the next upcoming chapters to take out nagato possibly or someone else.


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Aug 7, 2011)

silenceofthelambs said:


> Well...it _is_ a prediction.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 I didn't know you actually wrote this thing, I thought it was one of those scripts floating around the internet.

Yes, I do think Kabuto will finally get Shisui in the palm of his hands. Itachi just doesn't want _Madara_ to get Shisui's eye, and Kabuto has other goals, and to get to them he has to do it before Madara ever has a chance to complete his plans or screw them up (which he is trying to do already). Kabuto  probably has a shallower approach toward using it. So it won't be as evil.

Although Itachi doesn't know who was controlling him, I'll give you that.

Shisui was a part of the Clan, he observed everything Itachi has before the massacre. Both sides of the story need to be revealed, and I'd probably believe his word more than Itachi's. Don't you think it was odd that he died at such an early age while following Itachi to god knows where? Itachi and Danzou probably made a deal, and it didn't go as planned to the point that he slaughtered the whole family, as in, Danzou rickroll'd him with Shisui's eye. And this is probably what Itachi doesn't want to reveal, that he made a mistake.  So he became enemies with the dude because Danzou wanted to kill his brother to completely destroy the clan because of what Madara was going to do. So far Danzou knew that Madara was immortal so to get rid of the potential that Madara could  get power to harm Konoha from the Uchiha clan, he had to slaughter every last person to let them become extinct, Itachi ran away to become more powerful and destroy Madara but in the end he could not kill him and failed again to resurrect his clan and so the only thing that would protect Konoha was to kill Sasuke, or letting him kill Madara himself, or let him go back to a protective shell called Konoha and lengthening the time for madara/the underground to strike again. But he couldn't because people in konoha would get suspicious and Itachi might of shared the information with other countries to get the word out that Konoha was an assholish place. And that's my very real prediction to what happen to Konoha concerning the Uchiha.

I want Kishimoto to reveal every card he has on the table.


----------



## jso (Aug 7, 2011)

Jizz just jinxed us.

The next issue will change settings to Neji as he stumbles on escaped Edo-Hizashi, who reveals the Hyuuga origins of Rikudo and also the prophecy of the golden byakugan which is said to appear once every thousand years. The chapter will only consist of/focus on Neji, Hinata, Hizashi, and Hiashi. Oh and Hanabi. That is all.


----------



## SaVaGe609 (Aug 7, 2011)

jso said:


> Jizz just jinxed us.
> 
> The next issue will change settings to Neji as he stumbles on escaped Edo-Hizashi, who reveals the Hyuuga origins of Rikudo and also the prophecy of the golden byakugan which is said to appear once every thousand years. The chapter will only consist of/focus on Neji, Hinata, Hizashi, and Hiashi. Oh and Hanabi. That is all.



The timing might not be right, but....





I wouldn't mind that happening


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 7, 2011)

Lol at seeing Neji ever again, that fodder will be dead soon.


----------



## Rancid727 (Aug 7, 2011)

Humm Naruto in the end with fight that goth emo Sasuke. and Pain and that other guy (whats his name you know the guy that gave Naruto the crow?)
OH yea thats right Itachi will team up to fight the masked bandit guy.

And for the snake dude i dont really know who fights him but maby it could be that other masked good guy dude with one eye like the emo goth Sasuke
you know that guy who is the copy ninja.

And Naruto ends up being the first Ninja to ever have two wives that dark haird vixen and the pink hair ugly chick that cant cook a food pill for her life


----------



## うずまきナルト (Aug 7, 2011)

I predict Madara comes in with his set of Edo's, and then he catches on what Kabuto is doing. Then him and Kabuto's edo's get into a fight, and then Naruto, Killer Bee, and Itachi makes a narrow mistake to rethink their plan.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 7, 2011)

jso said:


> Jizz just jinxed us.
> 
> The next issue will change settings to Neji as he stumbles on escaped Edo-Hizashi, who reveals the Hyuuga origins of Rikudo and also the prophecy of the golden byakugan which is said to appear once every thousand years. The chapter will only consist of/focus on Neji, Hinata, Hizashi, and Hiashi. Oh and Hanabi. That is all.



unlikely since they are not uchihas the only important eye clan to kishi


----------



## vered (Aug 8, 2011)

we should get the preview today.


----------



## Judecious (Aug 8, 2011)

Naruto escapes Nagato's hold and proceeds to soling him.


----------



## forkandspoon (Aug 8, 2011)

So we are going to get Itachi , Naruto, Bee vs full power Nagato..... Pretty epic battle, I want to think that Nagato will break free of kabuto's control , Naruto is going to need all the help he can get against 6 paths Tobi.


----------



## GreenSage (Aug 8, 2011)

vered said:


> we should get the preview today.



really?? Why?

Also I think Bee or Itachi will just cock block Nagato from doing what he's about to do!


----------



## vered (Aug 8, 2011)

GreenSage said:


> really?? Why?
> 
> Also I think Bee or Itachi will just cock block Nagato from doing what he's about to do!



Takl is supposed to come today to give the preview.it should indicate at least on the direction of the chapter.


----------



## Klue (Aug 8, 2011)

Hype time for Nagato. The preview will probably mention something all the lines of an unstoppable Six Paths God.



<--------------------


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 8, 2011)

Preview prediction: 
"Nagato takes on Itachi, Bee and Naruto all at the same time!"


----------



## GreenSage (Aug 8, 2011)

vered said:


> Takl is supposed to come today to give the preview.it should indicate at least on the direction of the chapter.



Nice! I hope it reveals part of the shit storm that's about to happen!


----------



## Tipdrill (Aug 8, 2011)

*Prediction*

Just when the human path is about to take Naruto's soul his kage bunshin disappears. At the same moment the real Naruto knows that bee is in trouble and starts heading over there.


----------



## King Of Gamesxx (Aug 8, 2011)

Itachi saves Naruto and tells him and Killer Bee to leave. He then activates Mangekyou Sharingan and both of them face off.

Chapter ends with Sasuke popping out of no where with new EMS.


----------



## Klue (Aug 8, 2011)

Itachi will definitely assist Naruto before Nagato's Human Path ability ends him. Hopefully, it will be the only freebie Itachi receives. Naruto, Killerbee and Itachi will known true fear.

All of their ninjutsus absorbed; all of their genjutsus broken - loling, Nagato will say:



			
				Sandaime Rikudou said:
			
		

> Itachi, Naruto, Bee: all of your jutsus are ineffective in front of these eyes.


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 8, 2011)

Klue said:


> Itachi will definitely assist Naruto before Nagato's Human Path ability ends him.



He'll assist Naruto's Kage Bunshin that Nagato is currently ripping soul out of?


----------



## Black☆Star (Aug 8, 2011)

Nagato begins his assault . Itachi, Bee and Naruto have only one chance to survive .


*Spoiler*: __ 



to beg for their lives


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 8, 2011)

Naruto is fodder before Itachi and Nagato.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 8, 2011)

there is a possibility naruto will tell itachi and bee to let him take on nagato alone because he is a fellow jiriaya student like himself. so far the zombies have been taken out by people close to them. and naruto is because they are both uzumaki and  students of jiriaya. i think there is a huge possibility this will happen.


----------



## Klue (Aug 8, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> He'll assist Naruto's Kage Bunshin that Nagato is currently ripping soul out of?



Even if it's a Kage Bunshin, it only delays the inevitable.

Nagato shall be victorious.


----------



## MSAL (Aug 8, 2011)

Is taKl releasing a preview for the next chap, today?

Edit: I can see the excitement oozing from Klue


----------



## Kyuubi No Yoko 90 (Aug 8, 2011)

hope taKl will report soon


----------



## Klue (Aug 8, 2011)

MSAL said:


> Is taKl releasing a preview for the next chap, today?
> 
> Edit: I can see the excitement oozing from Klue



Do you really?

After next chapter, one of us will walk away feeling as if our dick is just that much bigger than the others! 

Itachi's Totsuka sword is likely the only thing capable of stopping an Edo Nagato's rampage. Nagato's Human Realm powers are also capable of halting an immortal Itachi.

There are so many ways we can spin this, but there can only be one outcome.


----------



## MSAL (Aug 8, 2011)

Klue said:


> Do you really?
> 
> After next chapter, one of us will walk away feeling as if our dick is just that much bigger than the others!



The game is afoot 



> Itachi's Totsuka sword is likely the only thing capable of stopping an Edo Nagato's rampage. Nagato's Human Realm powers are also capable of halting an immortal Itachi.



Imagine if they were to one-shot each other 



> There are so many ways we can spin this, but there can only be one outcome.



Agreed, there can be only one 

May the bezt immortal zombie win


----------



## vered (Aug 8, 2011)

Klue said:


> Do you really?
> 
> After next chapter, one of us will walk away feeling as if our dick is just that much bigger than the others!
> 
> ...



actually the most reasonable outcome is for them to ko each other out and end as equals just like kishi hinted for the past few chapters.
im not sure how the fandoms though will feel about this sort of outcome...


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 8, 2011)

vered said:


> im not sure how the fandoms though will feel about this sort of outcome...


It wouldn't be taken lightly.


----------



## MSAL (Aug 8, 2011)

vered said:


> actually the most reasonable outcome is for them to ko each other out and end as equals just like kishi hinted for the past few chapters.
> im not sure how the fandoms though will feel about this sort of outcome...



That is a potential outcome that I see happening.

It would cause some controversy and outcry I imagine.

But no doubt about it, this is a very very anticipated match-up. Please Kishi let it happen *fingers crossed*


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 8, 2011)

Hmmm.. I was wondering what Naruto wanted to ask from Itachi here:
433

It might not be about the crow since Naruto only recalls their meeting here:
433


----------



## Gonder (Aug 8, 2011)

vered said:


> actually the most reasonable outcome is for them to ko each other out and end as equals just like kishi hinted for the past few chapters.
> im not sure how the fandoms though will feel about this sort of outcome...



or killer bee and nauto keeps nagato busy while itachi seals nagato


----------



## Tengu (Aug 8, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> Hmmm.. I was wondering what Naruto wanted to ask from Itachi here:
> 433
> 
> It might not be about the crow since Naruto only recalls their meeting here:
> 433



He wanted to ask him, if it was true what Madara told them, and he told him.


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 8, 2011)

KUKU_nr8 said:


> He wanted to ask him, if it was true what Madara told them, and he told him.



Oh right, that makes sense.


----------



## Klue (Aug 8, 2011)

vered said:


> actually the most reasonable outcome is for them to ko each other out and end as equals just like kishi hinted for the past few chapters.
> im not sure how the fandoms though will feel about this sort of outcome...



Unless they fight one-on-one, I can't imagine either fandom accepting that the two are equals, if a double knock out were to occur. My fellow Nagato fans are going to say: "Itachi needed assistance from Bee and Naruto, which proves that Nagato is on another level entirely. "


----------



## vered (Aug 8, 2011)

Klue said:


> Unless they fight one-on-one, I can't imagine either fandom accepting that the two are equals, if a double knock out were to occur. My fellow Nagato fans are going to say: "Itachi needed assistance from Bee and Naruto, which proves that Nagato is on another level entirely. "



well first of all it really comes to if its 1 vs 1 or 3 vs 1.
i know that itachi fans wouldnt like one bit the 3 vs 1 scenario.


----------



## auem (Aug 8, 2011)

nagato won't defeat itachi...i think kishi will show nagato has greater range of ninjutsus,but he won't let itachi lose..i believe kishi..


----------



## Agony (Aug 8, 2011)

kishi is gonna troll us by changing scenes to gaara vs tsuchikage.


----------



## Klue (Aug 8, 2011)

vered said:


> well first of all it really comes to if its 1 vs 1 or 3 vs 1.
> i know that itachi fans wouldnt like one bit the 3 vs 1 scenario.



True, but that is what they're going to get. 

Let's see if Itachi, Bee and Naruto can protect Shisui's eye. I hope Nagato succeeds and Kabuto revives him.

He is the Uchiha I really want to see.


----------



## slickcat (Aug 8, 2011)

hoping Nagato assumes role of main character after killing naruto in the next chapter, so much better. He can now proceed to end madara and the war swiftly.


----------



## Klue (Aug 8, 2011)

slickcat said:


> hoping Nagato assumes role of main character after killing naruto in the next chapter, so much better. He can now proceed to end madara and the war swiftly.



If Kishi had any balls, he'd allow them to do the fusion dance.


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 8, 2011)

Klue said:


> If Kishi had any balls, he'd allow them to do the fusion dance.



What would they be called? First half from Naruto's name and the end from Nagato's... Naruto? : D Okay other way around... Nagato? Hmm.. Naguto? Narato?


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 8, 2011)

That'd be a terrible character.

Don't ruin Nagato with Naruto's filth.


----------



## auem (Aug 8, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> What would they be called? First half from Naruto's name and the end from Nagato's... Naruto? : D Okay other way around... Nagato? Hmm.. Naguto? Narato?



nope...it should be nagaruto or narugato...


----------



## GreenSage (Aug 8, 2011)

auem said:


> nope...it should be nagaruto or narugato...



Dono arigatu mister narugato


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 8, 2011)

Klue said:


> If Kishi had any balls, he'd allow them to do the fusion dance.



Why, you want Nagato who is quite sick in the head to fuse with I AM JESUS?


----------



## Klue (Aug 8, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> Why, you want Nagato who is quite sick in the head to fuse with I AM JESUS?



No, I want to see what fusion name would be used.

Think about it.


----------



## Addy (Aug 8, 2011)

Klue said:


> No, I want to see what fusion name would be used.
> 
> Think about it.



the name would be "pain: the slightly homosexual version" 

madara "so nagato and naruto fused to create this thing?"
pain: the slightly homosexual version "oh that mask................... reningan was sooooooo last year. now it's all about the whiskers "


----------



## auem (Aug 8, 2011)

itachi nagato....--->aha! agonic tit...


----------



## jso (Aug 8, 2011)

The Six Paths of Love


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 8, 2011)

Klue said:


> No, I want to see what fusion name would be used.
> 
> Think about it.



I'm not gonna say garuto because not a single character in Naruto is GAR. so the name would be Nargato!


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Aug 8, 2011)

jso said:


> The Six Paths of Love



 **


----------



## truetomyself (Aug 8, 2011)

jso said:


> The Six Paths of Love



[YOUTUBE]ouitmsVcXqY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Federer (Aug 8, 2011)

vered said:


> actually the most reasonable outcome is for them to ko each other out and end as equals just like kishi hinted for the past few chapters.
> im not sure how the fandoms though will feel about this sort of outcome...



Although I love Itachi, 

Nagato is a Rikudou, that alone should put him above Itachi, but of course the latter can give him a very very good fight. 

I wanna see Madara entering the battlefield and rape them all. 

But that won't happen.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Aug 8, 2011)

How many more chapter before the new volumen comes out? I think is about 3 more. 
If that is the case does are the chapter left for itachi and nagato. 

So how many chapters before the new volumen is complete?
Thanks
ps are we getting spoilers this week?


----------



## vered (Aug 8, 2011)

KAKASHI10 said:


> How many more chapter before the new volumen comes out? I think is about 3 more.
> If that is the case does are the chapter left for itachi and nagato.
> 
> So how many chapters before the new volumen is complete?
> ...



supposed to be 4 chapters till the end of the volume.
and getting the spoilers depends if Evil will come or not.


----------



## Klue (Aug 8, 2011)

Federer said:


> Although I love Itachi,
> 
> Nagato is a Rikudou, that alone should put him above Itachi, but of course the latter can give him a very very good fight.
> 
> ...



The fact that he is a Rikudou, is probably why the three of them - two of which represent half of Rikudou's power (Naruto and Itachi) - are teaming up to deal with him.

This week is turning out to be the worst non-manga week of my life.


----------



## VlAzGuLn (Aug 8, 2011)

vered said:


> supposed to be 4 chapters till the end of the volume.
> and getting the spoilers depends if Evil will come or not.



we may see kakashi's rampage or six paths of neo pain


----------



## Vegeta's Urine (Aug 8, 2011)

Prediction:a special 20 plus pages chapter. 
Nagato is about to soul rip Naruto but Itachi stops him at the last second by stabbing him in the back with Totsuka sword and sealing him in Susanoo's bottle thing, Naruto,Bee and itachi sigh in relief and make some comment, then Itachi goes ! , Nagato busts out of the seal destroying Susanoo with it, we see a white snake slither away among the chaos, Nagato Uses a wind and fire element combo jutsu on Bee, then procedes to skullfuck Itachi, after that he steals shisui's eye from a still shaken and weakened Naruto, he then is unsummened by a smiling Kabuto.Last couple of pages show  Madara high on top of a mountain, he had watched the entire event, sasuke is shown next to him all ready to go with his new EMS, Madara tells him to go after Kabuto.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Aug 8, 2011)

vered said:


> supposed to be 4 chapters till the end of the volume.
> and getting the spoilers depends if Evil will come or not.


Ok thanks




Klue said:


> The fact that he is a Rikudou, is probably why the three of them - two of which represent half of Rikudou's power (Naruto and Itachi) - are teaming up to deal with him.
> *
> This week is turning out to be the worst non-manga week of my life*.



Just as Kishi Planned 

Ps:
I see you change your avatar based on the fanwagon of the week.  




VlAzGuLn said:


> *we may see kakashi's rampage* or six paths of neo pain



That is long gone and off panel


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 8, 2011)

Vegeta's Urine said:


> Prediction:a special 20 plus pages chapter.
> Nagato is about to soul rip Naruto but Itachi stops him at the last second by stabbing him in the back with Totsuka sword and sealing him in Susanoo's bottle thing, Naruto,Bee and itachi sigh in relief and make some comment, then Itachi goes ! , Nagato busts out of the seal destroying Susanoo with it, we see a white snake slither away among the chaos, Nagato Uses a wind and fire element combo jutsu on Bee, then procedes to skullfuck Itachi, after that he steals shisui's eye from a still shaken and weakened Naruto, he then is unsummened by a smiling Kabuto.Last couple of pages show  Madara high on top of a mountain, he had watched the entire event, sasuke is shown next to him all ready to go with his new EMS, Madara tells him to go after Kabuto.



I like it


----------



## Klue (Aug 8, 2011)

I approve the "skull fucking", Vegeta Urine. That was pretty epic - I'd pay for this manga to see that.


----------



## Goobtachi (Aug 8, 2011)

I predict: Itachi genjutsu+sword of Totsuka combo which will take down Nagato...That will after Nagato pwns B+Naruto.


----------



## Jizznificent (Aug 8, 2011)

i predict, the new and improved, sasuke finally appearing in the chapter (but kishi teases us yet again by not showing his eyes).

mark my words!


----------



## hitokugutsu (Aug 8, 2011)

Itachi genjutsus Nagato

Forum explodes


----------



## jso (Aug 9, 2011)

Nagato genjutsus Itachi

Forum implodes


----------



## Marsala (Aug 9, 2011)

Itachi beats perfect Nagato. Rage ensues.


----------



## jso (Aug 9, 2011)

Itachi reaches completion to make perfect Itachi. Riot ensues.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 9, 2011)

All four of them die at the same time.

I'll lol.


----------



## King Of Gamesxx (Aug 9, 2011)

What if Kishi switches back to Sakura and the others at the alliance?


----------



## jso (Aug 9, 2011)

Sakura one-shots Kabuto and destroys Gedo Mazo, causing the Zetsu-clones to melt and the ET to gain self-control and stop fighting. Further war is averted. Madara and Sasuke hide from dat Sakura forever.


----------



## Sαge (Aug 9, 2011)

Nagato is defeated. Forums stop being retarded. 




























Oh wait, that'll never happen​


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 9, 2011)

My predictions:

Nagato shows why Kabuto is confident in his abilities and why Madara went through hell and back for the Rinnegan.
Additionally we see the remaining 2/6 paths in a real body; perhaps an explanation on how they are used in a real body.
Perhaps some of the big guns like CT.
We see some Outer Path and Ninjutsu, or hints at those.

Some Susano'o from Itachi.
Naruto and Bee will actually fight, particularly the former.

Though truth be told, as Itachi has no roles (gave Sasuke and Shisui roles to Naruto) and spoke about self-sacrifice... I think we'll get connotations that he'll die.

We'll see if Nagato will make it past this fight:
- assuming Nagato really needs to know of Konan's death
- assuming Nagato really is destined to be the courier for Shisui's eye (whether Kabuto gets it or Madara defeats Nagato for it, who knows).

Most of all we see if the landscape gets terraformed. 

---

Personally I think this chapter might exceed 4 chapters given a] we've had two (more plot significant) fights exceed go beyond a volume and b] 4 chapters hardly seems enough to showcase this fight to its full potential.
In fact, we only just got the impression that its just started.


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 9, 2011)

I still don't see this battle ending this chapter. The fight is just starting.

Prediction:
Bee sees Nagato is ripping Naruto's soul out and shouts "Naruto you fool!" and Itachi looks shocked too but then suddenly Naruto just disperses as it's revealed to be just a Kage Bunshin. Nagato looks back and Naruto is just about to hit him with chakra claw punch but Nagato uses big Shinra Tensei to send them all flying away (like he did with the boss toad in Naruto vs. Pain), but Naruto is determined to take him down and is the only one who can encounter it by using chakra claws to anchor himself to ground just like KN6 did.

Chapter 551: Uzumaki vs. Uzumaki

Rest of the chapter is Naruto going all out trying to stop Nagato, but Nagato is gaining upper hand. At the end Itachi and Bee appear by Naruto's side and they get ready to fight Nagato 3v1.


----------



## Joker J (Aug 9, 2011)

17th...well this sucks.


----------



## Mariko (Aug 9, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> but then suddenly Naruto just disperses as it's revealed to be just a Kage Bunshin.





Obviously the only way for kishi to not troll his main character one more time...

Edit:

My prediction:

Naruto's bunshin vanishes as Nagato is trying to absorb his soul. Nagato and Bee are surprised, not Itachi who had seen it before with his sharingan. A pannel with Itachi/Nagato/Bee smiling ("naruto, you did that well", something like that).
A RM Naruto shows up. Nagato says its useless.... But at this moment, a hidden SM Naruto grabs Nagato backward (sorry am french) and RM Naruto hits him with a offpanel jutsu... (We just see nagato flyinf away and Itachi/bee shocked).  Chapter focus on a "WTF Kabuto" and goes on with Madara...


----------



## Jizznificent (Aug 9, 2011)

the fight happens off-panel and the next time we see them, naruto and bee are k.o'ed  and itachi is seen in the kneeling position, looking up at nagato (who has shisui's eye in one hand) and about to be human realm'ed. madara interrupts at the last second...

i would be sorely disappointed because we wouldn't get to see how the rest of the fight turned out but the outcome, the way i described it in the top paragraph, would make me jizz jizznificently like only Jizznificent can.


----------



## Rapestorm (Aug 9, 2011)

what panel did it show that kabuto killed nagato's personality? just wondering

on-topic nagato is freed from ET


----------



## Black☆Star (Aug 9, 2011)

mnorth said:


> what panel did it show that kabuto killed nagato's personality? just wondering
> 
> on-topic nagato is freed from ET



here - the two panles from the bottom left 
here - you can see his eyes being darkened


----------



## Mongolia (Aug 9, 2011)

I know that Naruto, Bee and Nagato's faith lie now in Itachi's hands as Itachi has defeated Satan. 
In general; I don't know what Itachi will do because as I've said a million times. God's ways are mysterious. 

Amen.


----------



## Face (Aug 9, 2011)

Naruto will get out of Nagato's hold and beat him on his own. I has a feeling.


----------



## Sniffers (Aug 9, 2011)

Updated predictions with higher probability of being wrong and takes multiple chapters. 


Nagato rips out the Kyuubi leaving Naruto on the verge of death like his mom. Naruto retains the Kyuubi chakra sphere though. The Kyuubi isn't sealed due to his size so it starts to rampage. Itachi orders Killer B to bring Naruto to Tsunade at HQ. Itachi takes control of the Kyuubi and fights Nagato in an epic large scale fight.

Killer B arrives at the HQ where Tsunade starts saving Naruto's life. Madara arrives with Pain. A and Killer B tag team Madara, but in the end Killer B gets caught. Madara learns the Kyuubi is some place else.

Itachi and Nagato's fight ends in a double KO, leaving the Kyuubi behind. Then from behind the trees the occupant of the sixth coffin appears: Rikudou Sennin. Turns out Madara found Rikudou Sennins body when he achieved the EMS and read the tablet. Rikudou's eyes and body were preserved for a time the saviour's power was needed; a time of conflict. Madara took the Rinnegan for himself and later Kabuto found the corpse Madara thought he had hidden so well. Rikudou Sennin uses a jutsu that seals the Kyuubi and is unsummoned. Kabuto is pleased now that he has leverage over Madara.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Aug 9, 2011)

Pok?mon said:


> I know that Naruto, Bee and Nagato's faith lie now in Itachi's hands as Itachi has defeated Satan.
> In general; I don't know what Itachi will do because as I've said a million times. God's ways are mysterious.
> 
> Amen.



TO Epic not to be quoted.


----------



## xer0 (Aug 9, 2011)

Sniffers said:


> Updated predictions with higher probability of being wrong and takes multiple chapters.
> 
> 
> Nagato rips out the Kyuubi leaving Naruto on the verge of death like his mom. Naruto retains the Kyuubi chakra sphere though. The Kyuubi isn't sealed due to his size so it starts to rampage. Itachi orders Killer B to bring Naruto to Tsunade at HQ. Itachi takes control of the Kyuubi and fights Nagato in an epic large scale fight.
> ...



Woah... go easy on the crack.
All this in one chapter?


----------



## Sniffers (Aug 9, 2011)

xer0 said:


> Woah... go easy on the crack.
> *All this in one chapter?*



Read the first line in my post.


----------



## Judecious (Aug 9, 2011)

Nagato beats Itachi and Naruto fights and finish Nagato.

The amount of rage


----------



## Klue (Aug 9, 2011)

Sniffers said:


> Updated predictions with higher probability of being wrong and takes multiple chapters.
> 
> 
> Nagato rips out the Kyuubi leaving Naruto on the verge of death like his mom. Naruto retains the Kyuubi chakra sphere though. The Kyuubi isn't sealed due to his size so it starts to rampage. Itachi orders Killer B to bring Naruto to Tsunade at HQ. Itachi takes control of the Kyuubi and fights Nagato in an epic large scale fight.
> ...



Pretty amazing multi-chapter prediction. The forums would literally dissolve at the seems if the original Rikudou were to appear.

Most would hate it though.


----------



## Sniffers (Aug 9, 2011)

Klue said:


> Pretty amazing multi-chapter prediction. The forums would literally dissolve at the seems if the original Rikudou were to appear.
> 
> Most would hate it though.



Not sure if I want to see him either. 

The contents of the sixth coffin is quite the riddle. It shocked Madara, made him call Kabuto a madman, and Kabuto said Madara can relax as he hadn't told a soul. Who fits that? I'd really like to know already. >.<


----------



## Addy (Aug 9, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Itachi beats Itachi and Itachi fights and finish Itachi .
> 
> The amount of rage



fixed


----------



## Masato (Aug 9, 2011)

I predict (or hope for): Nagato vs Itachi. 

Naruto is saved from Nagato but is unable to continue fighting, and Bee is all out of chakra. 

Itachi saves the jinchuriki's and proceeds to fight Nagato in the most epic battle in the manga. 

In other words: Itachi & Nagato shows Bee and Naruto how both of them are weak because they lack hatred, pain and balls.


----------



## TheOneManiac (Aug 10, 2011)

Nagato doesn't actually have Naruto, it's just a Kage Bunshin (signature Naruto move). Maybe he made it during an epic quick Shunshin or something crazy like that. Like Shunshin + Kage Bunshin, and the KB appeared right where the Shunshin left from.

Nagato is suprised, Naruto comes out, attacks, and you see Itachi say something like "A Kage Bunshin? Expression (!)." Then Bee says (to Nagato) "OKAY! KONO YARO BAKA YARO!" Mhmm


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 10, 2011)

I predict that Naruto is saved by one (or more) of the following:
- The Kage Bunshin is having its soul removed.
- Naruto uses the Kyuubi Mode's chakra arms to save himself.
- Itachi does something.


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 10, 2011)

How are some of you thinking that Naruto wont be able to continue fighting anymore and this will be Itachi vs. Nagato? This fight is not about Itachi or Nagato. This is Naruto's first big fight after gaining control over Kyubi's chakra. Naruto hasn't even taken this seriously yet. He has used one jutsu and that was against Nagato's dog. He didn't do a single offensive move against Nagato or Itachi. The real fight is just starting.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Aug 10, 2011)

OMG COUNTDOWN STARTED.

1 Week from now, the forums are going to explode. 


Hoping to see an epic battle between Itachi and Nagato, Itachi obviously coming as the victor.




JuubiSage said:


> How are some of you thinking that Naruto wont be able to continue fighting anymore and this will be Itachi vs. Nagato? This fight is not about Itachi or Nagato. This is Naruto's first big fight after gaining control over Kyubi's chakra. Naruto hasn't even taken this seriously yet. He has used one jutsu and that was against Nagato's dog. He didn't do a single offensive move against Nagato or Itachi. The real fight is just starting.



Option a) Naruto already left. The one who is about the get soul raped is a KAgebunshin.

option b ) Itachi will ask Naruto and Bee to leave.


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 10, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> option b ) Itachi will ask Naruto and Bee to leave.



Self-sacrificing himself?

That's logically the only reason I can see Itachi doing this. 
Additionally would Kabuto readily let them leave with Shisui's eye?


----------



## Tyrion (Aug 10, 2011)

Naruto and Bee cannot handle Nagato so Itachi asks them to get the fuck out while Itachi starts to solo Nagato


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 10, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Option a) Naruto already left. The one who is about the get soul raped is a KAgebunshin.
> 
> option b ) Itachi will ask Naruto and Bee to leave.



Naruto is not going to leave. If he leaves there's even higher chance that Nagato will win and proceed to stomp the alliance and kill all of Naruto's friends. Naruto is not going to let that happen.


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 10, 2011)

A.Glover92 said:


> Naruto and Bee cannot handle Nagato so Itachi asks them to get the fuck out while Itachi starts to solo Nagato


Itachi who could not handle Naruto or Bee in chapter 549 will tell them to leave so he can fight Nagato whose proved to be stronger than Itachi via hype (3 on 1 and power)? :S


JuubiSage said:


> Naruto is not going to leave. If he leaves there's even higher chance that Nagato will win and proceed to stomp the alliance and kill all of Naruto's friends. Naruto is not going to let that happen.



Stomp the alliance? Kabuto wants Shisui's eye.

Naruto running cannot be an option (he has the crow) as Nagato will chase after him.


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 10, 2011)

Googleplex said:


> Stomp the alliance? Kabuto wants Shisui's eye.



Well if Nagato would be running free and Naruto and Bee would not be there to stop him he certainly would kill a LOT of alliance ninjas. And indeed he does wants Shisui's eye, he isn't going to let Naruto just run away.

The point is that Naruto won't leave this battle. Kabuto is not going to let him leave and it isn't even something that Naruto would do. He wants to protect his friends and taking care of Nagato right now is protecting his friends.


----------



## GreenSage (Aug 10, 2011)

intense ass battle is about to commence!


----------



## Agony (Aug 10, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> Naruto is not going to leave


why are u so sure?u're not the author.i facepalm evrytime when ppl are so confident in stuff that they are not sure. 





> If he leaves there's even higher chance that Nagato will win and proceed to stomp the alliance and kill all of Naruto's friends. Naruto is not going to let that happen.


i agree there would be more chance of nagato winning but that doesnt mean nagato would win.u're underestimating uchiha itachi too much.


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 10, 2011)

Agony said:


> why are u so sure?u're not the author.i facepalm evrytime when ppl are so confident in stuff that they are not sure.
> 
> i agree there would be more chance of nagato winning but that doesnt mean nagato would win.u're underestimating uchiha itachi too much.



I didn't say even say that Nagato would win, even though I think he most likely would now that you mention it. 

The point is that Naruto leaving the battle is off-character for him. This is Nagato we are talking about, a Sage of the Six Paths. Naruto isn't going to risk Nagato winning and killing his friends. He needs to finish this fight. He fights this war to protect his friends and right now finishing Nagato is protecting his friends. He is not going to leave mid-fight.


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 10, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> Well if Nagato would be running free and Naruto and Bee would not be there to stop him he certainly would kill a LOT of alliance ninjas. And indeed he does wants Shisui's eye, he isn't going to let Naruto just run away.
> 
> The point is that Naruto won't leave this battle. Kabuto is not going to let him leave and it isn't even something that Naruto would do. He wants to protect his friends and taking care of Nagato right now is protecting his friends.



Nagato's target is Shisui's eye, Naruto and Bee... what I was trying to say was no matter what he does (run away or stay), Naruto will have to fight Nagato, irregardless if Itachi wants him to leave or not.


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 10, 2011)

Googleplex said:


> Nagato's target is Shisui's eye, Naruto and Bee... what I was trying to say was no matter what he does (run away or stay), Naruto will have to fight Nagato, irregardless if Itachi wants him to leave or not.



Oh, right. Well I can certainly agree with that.


----------



## Tengu (Aug 10, 2011)

Itachi defeating Nagato, hopefully, and somebody stating that Itachi used koto last chapter, to end a silly dispute.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Aug 10, 2011)

I predict Itachi one panels both Nagato and Kabuto with Tsukiyomi. He will show why he is still the master of genjutsu.


----------



## Vergil642 (Aug 10, 2011)

Predicting Susanoo, some heavy battle between Nagato against Itachi, Naruto and Bee. Bee may play less of a role, Naruto too possibly as both just got their chakra drained/some sort of soulrippery affecting them. Maybe we'll see Itachi without Yata's Mirror and the Sword of Totsuka, finally confirming that they aren't just part of his Susanoo (which is obvious as hell anyway).


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Aug 10, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> Naruto is not going to leave. If he leaves there's even higher chance that Nagato will win and proceed to stomp the alliance and kill all of Naruto's friends. Naruto is not going to let that happen.



Yeah but Itachi will say some epic shit and make him leave


----------



## forkliftjoe (Aug 10, 2011)

Did I read right?  Itachi's crow can't do anything for another 10 years?

Either another Time-Skip or Mr K is writing the crow out of the plot... 

Then again, Naruto DID create a bunch of clones and if this Naruto is a clone...


----------



## Turrin (Aug 10, 2011)

Probably Itachi rescues Naruto. Than Nagato goes berserk with his jutsu fucking B and Itachi up and than Naruto defeats Nagato proving he surpassed him.


----------



## Face (Aug 10, 2011)

Vergil642 said:


> Predicting Susanoo, some heavy battle between Nagato against Itachi, Naruto and Bee. Bee may play less of a role, Naruto too possibly as both just got their chakra drained/some sort of soulrippery affecting them. Maybe we'll see Itachi without Yata's Mirror and the Sword of Totsuka, finally confirming that they aren't just part of his Susanoo (which is obvious as hell anyway).



Nagato is taking Naruto's soul not chakra.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 10, 2011)

What if he takes Itachi's soul D:?


----------



## Agony (Aug 10, 2011)

Raiden said:


> What if he takes Itachi's soul D:?



that aint gonna happen.have faith.D:


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Aug 10, 2011)

Turrin said:


> Probably Itachi rescues Naruto. Than Nagato goes berserk with his jutsu fucking B and Itachi up and than Naruto defeats Nagato proving he surpassed him.



Why do you always focus on worst possible outcomes ? 


What you are suggesting here is that Itachi breaking free holds no significance. I mean, Kishi can troll sometimes but I doubt he'd let such an huge even go in vain.


----------



## Sniffers (Aug 10, 2011)

People really expect Kishimoto wrote Itachi breaking free of the control with a plot device introduced 150 chapters ago just to have him look bad next to Killer B and Naruto as Nagato proceeds to give all three a lot of trouble all by himself? Really?

Surely Kishimoto broke Itachi free for something a little less underwhelming for his character. Either Itachi proves his worth againt Nagato or he'll stick around to show it at some other point.

The same argument applies to Nagato. People really expect Nagato to get Totsuka'd at the start of next chapter after he just got back to full health? Kishimoto doesn't hate these characters that much.

I predict Kishimoto trolls a little less then some people, such mentioned above, believe.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Aug 10, 2011)

Sniffers said:


> The same argument applies to Nagato. People really expect Nagato to get Totsuka'd at the start of next chapter after he just got back to full health?



Umm yeah pretty much 

You gotta admit tho, it would be pretty awesome


----------



## Judecious (Aug 10, 2011)

Turrin said:


> Probably Itachi rescues Naruto. Than Nagato goes berserk with his jutsu fucking B and Itachi up and than Naruto defeats Nagato proving he surpassed him.



This is what will happen :33


----------



## Gunners (Aug 10, 2011)

Itachi Genjutsus Nagato into reviving all of the alliance Shinobi.


----------



## Bakatsu (Aug 10, 2011)

There's no way Itachi would lose to Nagato, I mean he is the Uchiha Minato = no lose unless he choose to lose.


----------



## Sniffers (Aug 10, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Umm yeah pretty much
> 
> You gotta admit tho, it would be pretty awesome



It would.


----------



## Addy (Aug 10, 2011)

itachi summons oro as an edo tense. kabuto asks how he can do it and itachi says "sharingan bitch..... sharingan "


----------



## vered (Aug 10, 2011)

Bakatsu said:


> There's no way Itachi would lose to Nagato, I mean he is the Uchiha Minato = no lose unless he choose to lose.



and Nagato is the third rikudou.the best itachi fans can expect is for Itachi and Nagato to double Ko each other ending as equals.


----------



## mayumi (Aug 10, 2011)

and nagato is uzumaki rikudou. i say itachi and nagato will take each other out.


----------



## Judecious (Aug 10, 2011)

Bakatsu said:


> There's no way Itachi would lose to Nagato, I mean he is the Uchiha Minato = no lose unless he choose to lose.



And Nagato has both Uhciha+Senju. smh

Itachi is not on the same level especially when Nagato is healthy.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Aug 10, 2011)

Judecious said:


> And Nagato has both Uhciha+Senju. smh
> 
> Itachi is not on the same level especially when Nagato is healthy.



Yeah 

"he is on another level from the others."

-masashi kishimoto


----------



## Gabe (Aug 10, 2011)

I doubt itachi wil fight nagato in a full fight kishi would not want to put itachi to shame fighting the rinnegan. he will either have nagato escape kabuchimarus conrol or have naruro beat him. So far zombies have fallen mostly to people close to them and naruto is the closes connetion to nagato.


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 10, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Yeah
> 
> "he is on another level from the others."
> 
> -masashi kishimoto



He wasn't talking about power.


Shisui said:


> 侮っていた。。。!
> I underestimated him...!
> 
> うちはイタチ。。。こいつは普通の奴とはあきらかに違う!
> Uchiha Itachi...He's clearly no ordinary man!



Oh and a few pages later Kabuto doesn't give a shit about Itachi and is very confident that Nagato can solo Naruto, Bee AND Itachi.


----------



## Goobtachi (Aug 10, 2011)

vered said:


> and Nagato is the third rikudou.the best itachi fans can expect is for Itachi and Nagato to double Ko each other ending as equals.



Nah...that's the best thing that can happen to Nagato, he's gonna show all his power in the next chapter when Itachi still needs to meet Sasuke or tell Naruto about the real story of the uchiha...


Sorry brah, but Itachi ain't going down to Nagato.And without a sealer, Itachi's chances to seal Nagato with the totsuka sword increase a lot.


----------



## Vergil642 (Aug 10, 2011)

Face said:


> Nagato is taking Naruto's soul not chakra.



Because this isn't going to get interrupted and Naruto's going to be without a soul soon.

Itachi's resurrection is going to be used for some plot based reason. He'll impart some wisdom or some shit to Naruto, probably a secret about Madara or whatever. He'll probably be key to defeating the newly perfect Nagato (otherwise why bother having him switch sides?), Bee seems the best bet to be the one worfed considering he already got brushed aside and Naruto will probably be the one to do the majority of the work against Nagato to prove how much stronger he's become.

Pretty sure Nagato and Itachi will double KO each other though. If Itachi has the Sword of Totsuka still he's the only one that can actually "kill" Nagato out of the three. After that though I doubt he'll last much longer.


----------



## Angoobo (Aug 10, 2011)

Godtachi said:


> Sorry brah, but Itachi ain't going down to Nagato.And without a sealer, Itachi's chances to seal Nagato with the totsuka sword increase a lot.



I just don't understand why everyone keeps saying Itachi's going to take down Nagato, because there is no sealer....
Did you forget about Sasori?
Nagato, of all people, is the character that would fall to TnJ( once again)...


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 10, 2011)

Godtachi said:


> Nah...that's the best thing that can happen to Nagato, he's gonna show all his power in the next chapter when Itachi still needs to meet Sasuke or tell Naruto about the real story of the uchiha...
> 
> Sorry brah, but Itachi ain't going down to Nagato.And without a sealer, Itachi's chances to seal Nagato with the totsuka sword increase a lot.



Itachi already confirmed that Madara's story about Uchiha planning against Konoha was true.


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 10, 2011)

Prediction:
Itachi saves Naruto in the last second with Susanoo revealing a new jutsu with it.
More fighting between everyone involved.
Some Panels showing Gaara's Division vs Kages.
Kabuto is shown scheming how to get Shisui's Eye.
Madara and his Paths arrive for the cliffhanger deciding to take care of the 2 Jinchuuriki's himself.


----------



## blacksword (Aug 10, 2011)

> I just don't understand why everyone keeps saying Itachi's going to take down Nagato, because there is no sealer....
> Did you forget about Sasori?
> Nagato, of all people, is the character that would fall to TnJ( once again)...


No. 

After absorbing Oro's chakra Kabuto regained full control of his Edo Tensei zombies.


----------



## vered (Aug 10, 2011)

Godtachi said:


> Nah...that's the best thing that can happen to Nagato, he's gonna show all his power in the next chapter when Itachi still needs to meet Sasuke or tell Naruto about the real story of the uchiha...
> 
> 
> Sorry brah, but Itachi ain't going down to Nagato.And without a sealer, Itachi's chances to seal Nagato with the totsuka sword increase a lot.



actually no.the one here who actually needs to meet someone is Nagato who needs to confront Madara about their past and the origin of his Rinnegan and him belonging to the Uzumaki clan and the connection between all of these components.and the mysterious power he used in his flashbacks.
Nagato story still remains mostly in shadow.


----------



## blacksword (Aug 10, 2011)

Actually Nagato has some unfinished business with Madara while Itachi lost his plot relevance since the moment his crow power is revealed. I don't know if his breaking free from Edo Tensei means that he will play major role in plot though


----------



## Goobtachi (Aug 10, 2011)

vered said:


> actually no.the one here who actually needs to meet someone is Nagato who needs to confront Madara about their past and the origin of his Rinnegan and him belonging to the Uzumaki clan and the connection between all of these components.and the mysterious power he used in his flashbacks.
> Nagato story still remains mostly in shadow.




lol, Nagato was always Madara's pawn, a powerful one...Madara will tell us how he got the eyes and that's what is important, he already told us that he Madara was the one to give Nagato the rinnegan.

What mysterious powers he used in teh flashbacks?you mean when he killed those fodders Madara will show us everything since you know, he has the rinnegan 


Besides, unlike Itachi, he's still under Kabuto's control who changed him into a mindless beast..he ain't capable of talking to anyone now ...


----------



## blacksword (Aug 10, 2011)

> all of these components.and the mysterious power he used in his flashbacks.


his mysterious power is probably Madara popping out from somewhere and killing those fodders thus saving Nagato


----------



## Goobtachi (Aug 10, 2011)

blacksword said:


> his mysterious power is probably Madara popping out from somewhere and killing those fodders thus saving Nagato



Make it happen Kishi Trololol


----------



## Turrin (Aug 10, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> What you are suggesting here is that Itachi breaking free holds no significance. I mean, Kishi can troll sometimes but I doubt he'd let such an huge even go in vain.


Clearly what I wrote gave Itachi significance because I said he'll save Naruto from soul rip. Also I think Itachi will probably explain his back story to Naruto after Nagato is defeated giving him breaking free more significance.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Aug 10, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> He wasn't talking about power.
> 
> 
> Oh and a few pages later Kabuto doesn't give a shit about Itachi and is very confident that Nagato can solo Naruto, Bee AND Itachi.



Because his confidence worths shit  

And it would make sense for him to go "omg I can't defeat them I gotta run" because that is clearly the approach he took with other tensei



edit : 



Turrin said:


> Clearly what I wrote gave Itachi significance because I said he'll save Naruto from soul rip. Also I think Itachi will probably explain his back story to Naruto after Nagato is defeated giving him breaking free more significance.



You are saying that Itachi was brought back to get utterly crushed by Nagato. 

Yeah, because Kishimoto is such a bad writer that(well he sometimes is) he'd go through all the trouble of bringing a character of Itachi's popularity back from the dead just so he can troll him


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 10, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> Yeah, because Kishimoto is such a bad writer that(well he sometimes is) he'd go through all the trouble of bringing a character of Itachi's popularity back from the dead just so he can troll him



Latest character poll:
1. Naruto Uzumaki - 6,880 votes 
2. Sasuke Uchiha - 5,791 votes 
3. Kakashi Hatake - 4,828 votes 
4. Gaara - 4,239 votes 
5. Itachi Uchiha - 4,011 votes 
6. Deidara - 3,623 votes 
7. Minato Namikaze - 3,477 votes 
8. Sasori - 3,152 votes 
9. Shikamaru Nara - 2,533 votes 
10. Hinata Hyūga - 2,517 votes

Notice how Deidara is 6th, only one place below Itachi and Sasori is 8th. Do I need to remain you how Kishi gave a shit about their fanbase and popularity when he resurrected them?


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Aug 10, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> Latest character poll:
> 1. Naruto Uzumaki - 6,880 votes
> 2. Sasuke Uchiha - 5,791 votes
> 3. Kakashi Hatake - 4,828 votes
> ...



Well, Deidara is still active tho 

And tbh, both of them are completely irrelevant in terms of plot progress. 

Itachi on the otherhand is not just popular among the fans, but he is also an important character. 
When you consider how they treated when they were alive, Itachi clearly stands above the rest, especially compared to Sasori(who was the first akatsuki to go by the hands of 2 female shinobi ) and Deidara(who already recieved the chuunin treatment from Itachi).

They aren't really comparable.


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 10, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> And tbh, both of them are completely irrelevant in terms of plot progress.
> 
> Itachi on the otherhand is not just popular among the fans, but he is also an important character.



Fair enough. The point was that Kishi doesn't give a shit about how popular a certain character is when writing the plot and fights.


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 10, 2011)

Bakatsu said:


> There's no way Itachi would lose to Nagato, I mean he is the Uchiha Minato = no lose unless he choose to lose.



Naruto exceeded Minato to fight Pain, so it is perfectly plausible for the 'Uchiha Minato' to lose to Nagato; without _choosing_ to lose.

More so when this 'Uchiha Minato' has no roles left:
- left Sasuke to Naruto
- essentially gave any Shisui role to Naruto


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Aug 10, 2011)

I want to believe Nagato breaks out


----------



## Selva (Aug 10, 2011)

I hope Evil brings us some spoilers tomorrow 
My prediction: turns out that Naruto is a Kage Bunshin. I'm expecting to see Itachi popping out his Susano to fight Nagato at some point... probably a panel of Sasuke somewhere... some infos about Madara.


----------



## Puppetry (Aug 10, 2011)

No spoilers this week because the chapter isn't coming out this week, Selva.


----------



## Setsuna00 (Aug 10, 2011)

Sniffers said:


> Not sure if I want to see him either.
> 
> The contents of the sixth coffin is quite the riddle. It shocked Madara, made him call Kabuto a madman, and Kabuto said Madara can relax as he hadn't told a soul. Who fits that? I'd really like to know already. >.<



Ummm maybe Madara's brother? Or Kushina? Orrr Shisui.


----------



## Turrin (Aug 10, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> You are saying that Itachi was brought back to get utterly crushed by Nagato.


I didn't say he'd get utterly crushed I said Nagato will fuck him up. Itachi already fucked crippled Nagato up once, but that didn't mean he was utterly crushed since he had Edo regen. I think a similar thing will probably happen here with Itachi diving in to save Naruto and than Nagato unleashing a powerful assault that takes Itachi and B out of the battle long enough for Naruto to come in a beat Nagato 



> Yeah, because Kishimoto is such a bad writer that(well he sometimes is) he'd go through all the trouble of bringing a character of Itachi's popularity back from the dead just so he can troll him


Maybe just maybe Kishi brought Itachi back for another purpose rather than him being a total GoaT in this fight.


----------



## Sniffers (Aug 10, 2011)

Setsuna00 said:


> Ummm maybe Madara's brother? Or Kushina? Orrr Shisui.


Why would Madara call Kabuto a "madman" for summoning one of them and not after half Akatsuki thoug? Why would Kabuto reassure Madara that he kept them a secret?

Shisui was already out of the equation btw..


----------



## jso (Aug 10, 2011)

As long as the fight continues in some way, I dont think I can be disappointed with whatever occurs. Madara interrupting would also be the shit.


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 10, 2011)

Godtachi said:


> lol, Nagato was always Madara's pawn, a powerful one...Madara will tell us how he got the eyes and that's what is important, he already told us that he Madara was the one to give Nagato the rinnegan.
> 
> What mysterious powers he used in teh flashbacks?you mean when he killed those fodders Madara will show us everything since you know, he has the rinnegan
> 
> ...



Or Kishi could let Nagato show his stuff so Madara can _top_ Nagato's showings.
That seems to be the direction he's going seeing as we're already seeing Path powers like crazy.

Additionally, unlike Itachi, Nagato _does_ have some mysterious around him; how did he meet Madara is one thing.
Madara's not sporadically going to say "hey Naruto, fun fact, this is how I encountered Nagato [...]".
There's that to clear up, and probably pretty much it; arguably Nagato might be needed to explain _why_ Madara implanted the Rinnegan on Nagato as well as _how_- but that depends on the nature of Madara's giving the Rinnegan, was it a transplant or was it something else?

Itachi's roles may've ended, but in the same chapter there might be some role for Nagato: deliver Shisui's eye.
Now this depends on a few things:
- is Kabuto meant to get it?
- is Madara meant to intercept Nagato to get it?
- is Madara meant to obtain it during Madara vs Naruto?

Number 3 suggests that Nagato has no such role, whereas the top two do.
I lean towards number 3, but that depends on how long Kishimoto wants the crow to stick around.
If he wants it to stick around for long, then no. If like Itachi, its run its course, then chances are it'll be gone.

---

Most seem to forget that the _only_ reason Kabuto took control of Nagato was because he heard Shisui's eye was around. 
So that means after Nagato does what Kabuto deems necessary, he'll just take the bird and leave. 

But I'm typing a bit much; long story short: you're wrong if you think there is no possible argument that Nagato might make it. 
Personally I don't think he will, but the arguments for Nagato making it past this fight - Shisui's eye - seem stronger than the ones postulating that Itachi will (no roles anymore).

Whether Nagato will regain his will, now that's another debate.


----------



## jso (Aug 10, 2011)

Anything's possible. Personally I think Itachi broke free because Bee and Naruto lack any sort of sealing mechanism. Him sealing himself and Nagato with Totsuka would be ill as fuck. lol @ all the illest ninjas being trapped eternally in the deathgod or in a genjutsu. If that's what's to come though, I wanna see Madara crash the party first.


----------



## Rancid727 (Aug 11, 2011)

I really beleave that Nagato will regain his will. as to how i do not know but i think it will happen. (hope) and i think Nagato and Itachi will be the two main guys fighting Madara.
and Naruto fighting the Sasuke.

this is how i would like to see it all play out would be some epic fights


----------



## Goobtachi (Aug 11, 2011)

@Googleplex: tl;dr...but i suppose you were saying that Nagato will outlast Itachi, whivh he won't, since he's become a mindless beast, incapable of having a civilized discussion


----------



## insane111 (Aug 11, 2011)

Rancid727 said:


> I really beleave that Nagato will regain his will. as to how i do not know but i think it will happen. (hope) and i think Nagato and Itachi will be the two main guys fighting Madara.
> and Naruto fighting the Sasuke.
> 
> this is how i would like to see it all play out would be some epic fights



The chances of that happening are remote at best. If both Itachi and Nagato were free, Kabuto would probably just cancel the entire jutsu rather than deal with his two strongest edos (assuming he can easily resummon the unknown coffin).


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 11, 2011)

Rancid727 said:


> I really beleave that Nagato will regain his will. as to how i do not know but i think it will happen. (hope) and i think Nagato and Itachi will be the two main guys fighting Madara.
> and Naruto fighting the Sasuke.
> 
> this is how i would like to see it all play out would be some epic fights



That's definitely not gonna happen. The final battle will be Naruto vs. Madara or Naruto & Sasuke vs. Madara.


----------



## Tengu (Aug 11, 2011)

I think Itachi and Nagato will fight the new Pain, or at least i hope so.


----------



## Goobtachi (Aug 11, 2011)

Since some people say the crow isn't Itachi's power( despite him saying so when he met Naruto in the forest)...does this mean that Rinnegan is not Nagato's power, since Madara gave it to him?


----------



## Angoobo (Aug 11, 2011)

Godtachi said:


> Since some people say the crow isn't Itachi's power( despite him saying so when he met Naruto in the forest)...does this mean that Rinnegan is not Nagato's power, since Madara gave it to him?



Last time i checked, the crow stood on Naruto's shoulder...so yeah, it'ss not itachi's, it's naruto's power now.


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 11, 2011)

Godtachi said:


> Since some people say the crow isn't Itachi's power( despite him saying so when he met Naruto in the forest)...does this mean that Rinnegan is not Nagato's power, since Madara gave it to him?





Angelo said:


> Last time i checked, the crow stood on Naruto's shoulder...so yeah, it'ss not itachi's, it's naruto's power now.



Indeed. It was originally Shisui's power, who chose to give it to Itachi. It _was_ Itachi's power but he chose to give it to Naruto. It's Naruto's power now.

Rinnegan became Nagato's power the second Madara gave it to him. If he was even speaking the truth.


----------



## Aazadan (Aug 11, 2011)

The definition I like is, if a character can voluntarily use a power, it's theirs.

The Kyuubi originally had to give Naruto chakra, at that point it wasn't his power because it was the Kyuubi that was choosing if it could be used.  Now that he has that chakra sphere to draw from whenever he wants, it's his power.

The crow isn't something Naruto can voluntarily activate.  Shisui gave the eye to Itachi, and Itachi had the ability to determine when it could be used.  It's Itachi's power.

Nagato could choose whether or not he wanted to use the rinnegans abilities so it's his power.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 11, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> Latest character poll:
> 1. Naruto Uzumaki - 6,880 votes
> 2. Sasuke Uchiha - 5,791 votes
> 3. Kakashi Hatake - 4,828 votes
> ...



No, but he gives a shit about characters he gives a shit about, and Itachi is one of them. Sasori and Deidara are not.





JuubiSage said:


> Indeed. It was originally Shisui's power, who chose to give it to Itachi. It _was_ Itachi's power but he chose to give it to Naruto. It's Naruto's power now.



It's "his" in that it's a gift to him. Other than that, it's still the creation of Shisui and Itachi and therefore their power. Shisui was the one who mastered his Sharingan and made it as powerful as it was. Itachi was the one who modified and encrypted it. 

The crow's loyalties could change and someone else would possess the exact same power. There is nothing of Naruto in the crow. Therefore it is not his power beyond the fact that it's a gift. 



> Rinnegan became Nagato's power the second Madara gave it to him. If he was even speaking the truth.



Incomparable. We still don't know how Madara gave them to him, and Nagato still mastered the techniques on his own. We've seen that in flashbacks.


----------



## SageRafa (Aug 11, 2011)

When Itachi gave Naruto the Crow it had base Sharingan , its said it would need Hashirama's level of chakra to use it , so that's why when he got out of Naruto he had MS , because Naruto "recharged" it with his /Kyuubis' Chakra .

At least that is how I'm seeing . Because if Itachi could simply use it , he would have used it in his final battle with Sasuke and make him protect Konoha forever after his death


----------



## Hexa (Aug 11, 2011)

As someone who has spent some time arguing about just what qualifies as a "ninja's own power", I can say it's a pretty pointless endeavor for the most part.  The manga doesn't care.  I think the only time it has ever come up was   when Yamato convinced Naruto to forsake the Kyuubi's power. 

Thinking about, I think there might be a plot movement involving Kabuto himself soon.  I just have to imagine that this is the climax of the "Edo Tensei" conflict part of the war, saying Madara's new Pain is a separate plot thread.  Sure, we could go back to the Kage or watch Tsunade and Dan fight, but it feels kind of out of place given that there's just less dramatic tension with those fights compared with Itachi and Nagato.


----------



## King Of Gamesxx (Aug 11, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> When Itachi gave Naruto the Crow it had base Sharingan , its said it would need Hashirama's level of chakra to use it , so that's why when he got out of Naruto he had MS , because Naruto "recharged" it with his /Kyuubis' Chakra .
> 
> At least that is how I'm seeing . Because if Itachi could simply use it , he would have used it in his final battle with Sasuke and make him protect Konoha forever after his death



Wasn't it stated that the crow would only react to Itachi's mangekyou? That's probably why he couldn't use it on Sasuke when he fought him.


----------



## SageRafa (Aug 11, 2011)

King Of Gamesxx said:


> Wasn't it stated that the crow would only react to Itachi's mangekyou? That's probably why he couldn't use it on Sasuke when he fought him.



Yeah you're right ,so that proves Itachi can't use its power , at least against other people , only on himself .

So Shisui's programmed Koto to only work on Itachi's eyes and gave them for Itachi to keep until he found someone with Hashirama's level Chakra that could use it in a effective way against Sasuke in a last resort ?


----------



## Shiorin (Aug 11, 2011)

I don't really care what happens to Nagato. But first I just want it confirmed whether or not Hell Path's power is as retarded as it seemed to be the first time.


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 11, 2011)

King Of Gamesxx said:


> Wasn't it stated that the crow would only react to Itachi's mangekyou? That's probably why he couldn't use it on Sasuke when he fought him.



No. Itachi programmed it to react to his own MS, which would later be Sasuke's EMS.

He couldn't use on it on Sasuke because of the recharge:
6

Bee: Why didn't you use it on Sasuke?
Itachi: I couldn't use it, Shisui's MS needs to recharge for a decade, discounting Hashirama's chakra.


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 11, 2011)

Godtachi said:


> Since some people say the crow isn't Itachi's power( despite him saying so when he met Naruto in the forest)...does this mean that Rinnegan is not Nagato's power, since Madara gave it to him?



Rinnegan is actually used as Nagato's power, Madara even said 'Nagato's Rinnegan' after saying he gave Nagato the eyes; Itachi outright called the crow's jutsu Shisui's jutsu - Shisui's power -_after_ it was used, Kabuto even acknowledged the eye as... Shisui's eye.

In short: the Rinnegan can be considered Nagato's power as the Kyuubi can be considered Naruto's power while Shisui's eye cannot be considered as Itachi's power, unless Itachi shocks us and uses Komoamatsukami with his own eyes, which is unlikely.


----------



## Klue (Aug 11, 2011)

Unless Itachi's purpose was to simply rap-up the crow plot point, then he isn't going down here, much less in a fail manner.


----------



## ashher (Aug 11, 2011)

And yeah the crow is naruto's power now. Gift or not, it now belongs to him and him only. And itachi is no more relevant to the plot i think. So may be he'll somehow take nagato with him and make a fitting exit by once again sacrificing himself for the sake of konoha and all of  the shinobi world.


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 11, 2011)

Itachi already played his part. He saw Naruto's growth, had faith in him and left Sasuke for him to deal with.


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 11, 2011)

I get the feeling the Demon and Hell Realms will really shine here, those Pain bodies were killed off a bit too quick without a clear cut explanation of their powers. 

Perhaps after those shine, we'll see the paths used synchronously as we were before; interesting to see what would happen if Nagato did get this 'Asura form' and used one set of arms for absorbing jutsu and the others for whatever- he'd have shared vision again, albeit not up to the standard of Pain.


Hopefully he can also clear up the following too:
- what did the Preta Path do to those Taijutsu shinobi
- does Nagato have shared vision similar to Pain if he uses clones?


----------



## Gabe (Aug 11, 2011)

i think the only reason itachi was brought back by kishi was to explain the crow and to have it be wasted on him so naruto would beat and convert sasuke on his own. i doubt he brought him back to have him have a full fight vs nagato to show which eye is superior i doubt kishi cares about that. i would not be surprised if he ends up releasing his soul next chapter like shin and sasori and that is it for him. the only way i think he would be made to come back by kishi is if he wanted him to fight madara and be taken out by him as a hype fight for madara.


----------



## Goobtachi (Aug 11, 2011)

Yeah, if nagato could use his demon powers on himself, he'd use them to get some legs to wak, which he didn't.

I doubt Nagato will start firing missiles from his hand or lasers from his head since you know, he still has a human body...


----------



## vered (Aug 11, 2011)

Godtachi said:


> Yeah, if nagato could use his demon powers on himself, he'd use them to get some legs to wak, which he didn't.
> 
> I doubt Nagato will start firing missiles from his hand or lasers from his head since you know, he still has a human body...



he obviously used preta realm to restore himself which all of us didnt think he could.(except me ofcourse and few others).
and Asura realm powers  are modifiction powers and are part of his dojutsu powers as well.so we are bound to see them starting this coming chapter.
missiles or lasers are possible outcomes depends in which way he can modify his own body.


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 11, 2011)

Godtachi said:


> Yeah, if nagato could use his demon powers on himself, he'd use them to get some legs to wak, which he didn't.
> 
> I doubt Nagato will start firing missiles from his hand or lasers from his head since you know, he still has a human body...



That's because we don't really know what the Asura Path's powers are. I hope we get a good explanation about it soon.


----------



## Klue (Aug 11, 2011)

Godtachi said:


> Yeah, if nagato could use his demon powers on himself, he'd use them to get some legs to wak, which he didn't.
> 
> I doubt Nagato will start firing missiles from his hand or lasers from his head since you know, he still has a human body...



Manga and Fanbook said he could utilize the 7 Pain Techniques himself.

Use your imagination.


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 11, 2011)

Godtachi said:


> Yeah, if nagato could use his demon powers on himself, he'd use them to get some legs to wak, which he didn't.
> 
> I doubt Nagato will start firing missiles from his hand or lasers from his head since you know, he still has a human body...



You have knowledge on the Demon Realm's powers that we don't? I ask as the top part of your post seems to presuppose this. 
From what we _see_ - not stating a _speculated_ fact, as you did - the Demon Realm powers can be used best when one has adequate muscle volume, Nagato did not have this at first.
Additionally Nagato _did_ have legs, you see them; anyone who said he couldn't walk due to burns in his legs were outright wrong: clearly he demonstrated the ability to be mobile when he regained his muscle volume; discrediting and arguably outright shattering the idea Hanzo's flames crippled him whilst lending a body of support for the fact Gedo Mazo removing his muscle volume 'crippled' him.
Though as it was just muscle volume - which he showed could be overcome by absorbing a large quantity of chakra (?) - I doubt 'cripple' would be the right term for him.

Demon Realm Pain had a human body, he wasn't a robot and Konan alongside the Naruto fanbook (the second one) said Nagato and a Rinnegan user would be capable of using all seven of the Rinnegan's powers; this includes the Demon Realm.


----------



## Klue (Aug 11, 2011)

It's not as if we haven't seen Nagato alter the state of his body to some degree before:


​
He'll undoubtedly prove what we already know correct, in the coming chapters anyway.


----------



## Goobtachi (Aug 11, 2011)

Yeah, Demon clearly had a human body...firing missiles from his arms and shooting lazers from his head clearly indicate he has a human body.

Yeah and when Naruto destroyed him with rasengan, we clearly saw blood snd human members, didn't we?


----------



## Sniffers (Aug 11, 2011)

Nagato never using Preta Path to recover before is likely due to his link with Gedou Mazou, which caused the degeneration in the first place. Asura Path is pretty gross though. Not a fan of turning flesh into machinery.


----------



## Black☆Star (Aug 11, 2011)

Godtachi said:


> Yeah, Demon clearly had a human body...firing missiles from his arms and shooting lazers from his head clearly indicate he has a human body.
> 
> Yeah and when Naruto destroyed him with rasengan, we clearly saw blood snd human members, didn't we?



It's unbelievable..no ? It's not like we didn't see people turn into water, paper, puppet, monsters etc.  before...


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 11, 2011)

Klue said:


> It's not as if we haven't seen Nagato alter the state of his body to some degree before:
> 
> 
> ​
> He'll undoubtedly prove what we already know correct, in the coming chapters anyway.



He is actually pulling his arm out of that in that picture, not transforming his arm.

On topic he was out of chakra anyway, after Naruto lost sage modxkyuubi mode in that fight Konan could have taken him, more realistic option than half dead chakrealess Nagato.


----------



## Klue (Aug 11, 2011)

Godtachi said:


> Yeah, Demon clearly had a human body...firing missiles from his arms and shooting lazers from his head clearly indicate he has a human body.
> 
> Yeah and when Naruto destroyed him with rasengan, we clearly saw blood snd human members, didn't we?



Not seeing your point.

With chakra, modifying one's appearance is possible.



Seraphiel said:


> He is actually pulling his arm out of that in that picture, not transforming his arm.
> 
> On topic he was out of chakra anyway, after Naruto lost sage modxkyuubi mode in that fight Konan could have taken him, more realistic option than half dead chakrealess Nagato.



The point, was to show that he is capable of altering his body in some way.


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 11, 2011)

Godtachi said:


> Yeah, Demon clearly had a human body...firing missiles from his arms and shooting lazers from his head clearly indicate he has a human body.
> 
> Yeah and when Naruto destroyed him with rasengan, we clearly saw blood snd human members, didn't we?



Body modification, as per se databook three. 
With that we get that those lasers and missiles are a product of body modificaiton.

His body was modified, that's what the facts show.
You're observed facts contradict what the manga (in relation to a Rinnegan user being able to use that jutsu) and databook tells us; hence your notion is less credible than the other notion proposed.



Sniffers said:


> Nagato never using Preta Path to recover before is likely due to his link with Gedou Mazou, which caused the degeneration in the first place.



And I can easily argue that its because the real Nagato was never in the face of battle since that fateful day, as supported by the fact that _only_ Naruto countered Pain to such a degree. 

Anything regarding the link to Gedo Mazo is speculation, a good point, but any postulated 'facts' are just speculation at best. 
Nagato's degeneration was merely a loss of muscle volume, as the last chapter showed, though its plausible to say Nagato couldn't use the Preta Path to recover due to a link - need to explain _why_ - I find it is more credible to say what I said just now, the real one was never in the heat of battle, it would certainly explain why he was ready to finish the fight with Naruto; he had a way of recovering his optimum form.


----------



## Sniffers (Aug 11, 2011)

Googleplex said:


> And I can easily argue that its because the real Nagato was never in the face of battle since that fateful day, as supported by the fact that _only_ Naruto countered Pain to such a degree.
> 
> Anything regarding the link to Gedo Mazo is speculation, a good point, but any postulated 'facts' are just speculation at best.
> Nagato's degeneration was merely a loss of muscle volume, as the last chapter showed, though its plausible to say Nagato couldn't use the Preta Path to recover due to a link - need to explain _why_ - I find it is more credible to say what I said just now, the real one was never in the heat of battle, it would certainly explain why he was ready to finish the fight with Naruto; he had a way of recovering his optimum form.


You could argue that if you wish, but Nagato willingly keeping a fragile body just because he was too lazy to bother doesn't seem like an assumption that is anywhere near likely to me.


----------



## SageRafa (Aug 11, 2011)

Nagato didn't use it before because he would need Bijuu Chakra , or do you think Nagato can recover by absorbing any technique like a Katon for example ? To me the reason he could recover is because of the V2 Tailed Beast condensed/powerfull chakra .


----------



## Klue (Aug 11, 2011)

He didn't revitalize himself because he was synced to Gedo Mazou and controlling Pain. It's not really that big of a deal.


----------



## Syntaxis (Aug 11, 2011)

You guys don't honestly believe Nagato is going to fire rockets out of his head now, do you? 

All of the paths so far have shown to have interactions with classic "natural" systems. Spirits, elements, those things. Missiles and laserbeams are not part of the typical Buddhist belief system.

He modified that body to incorporate these things because the others lacked ranged offensive abilities, is what I'd guess.

The "true" power of the Asura Path is likely the 3-faces and 6-arms thing. Imagine the immense power this would give Nagato: forming seals with 3 pairs of hands at the same time, spitting fire, wind and lightning elements through his 3 mouths. That is incredibly powerful.

And not as ridiculous as suddenly firing a rocket out of his head.


----------



## Sniffers (Aug 11, 2011)

Syntaxis said:


> You guys don't honestly believe Nagato is going to fire rockets out of his head now, do you?
> 
> All of the paths so far have shown to have interactions with classic "natural" systems. Spirits, elements, those things. Missiles and laserbeams are not part of the typical Buddhist belief system.
> 
> ...


I much prefer this explanation tbh as I agree a power of mechanical devices seem oddly misplaced. I really like the idea of Nagato getting more faces and arms for greater effectiveness though. Heck, more faces could even give Nagato 360 view kind of like he had with Pain! That'd be cool.


----------



## blacksword (Aug 11, 2011)

I wonder if Enma(hell path's power) is capable of fighting or even performing some crazy stuff like gedo mazo besides ressurection. That creature looks cool, way cooler than Gedo Mazo.


----------



## Klue (Aug 11, 2011)

blacksword said:


> I wonder if Enma(hell path's power) is capable of fighting or even performing some crazy stuff like gedo mazo besides ressurection. That creature looks cool, way cooler than Gedo Mazo.



In Japanese mythology, I heard Enma was associated with hell fire and hell ice. So, possibly?


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 11, 2011)

Sniffers said:


> You could argue that if you wish, but Nagato willingly keeping a fragile body just because he was too lazy to bother doesn't seem like an assumption that is anywhere near likely to me.



I wouldn't call it laziness, but rather a need.
There are many unknowns with Gedo Mazo's synchronisation process, perhaps it links to why he chose to use the Pain avatar.
However we have some reason to believe it didn't hinder him from doing what he did last chapter given he was doubtlessly willing to finish the fight with Naruto- that is significant as Naruto is the only opponent in Nagato's life that got past Pain; hence I was on about since that day Nagato felt no need to enter the battle, no-one could get past Pain till Naruto came in.



Syntaxis said:


> You guys don't honestly believe Nagato is going to fire rockets out of his head now, do you?
> 
> All of the paths so far have shown to have interactions with classic "natural" systems. Spirits, elements, those things. Missiles and laserbeams are not part of the typical Buddhist belief system.
> 
> ...



The databook attributes that to body modification; that's most likely the Demon Realm's powers; Konan and the fanbook claim Nagato has that power among other six realms too.

Its not a stretch to assume Nagato can do that too.

----
Theoretically, Nagato should be able to use elemental fusions, if he has a Senju component in his genetics and in the Senju there is a person who can fuse elements- I'm speculating though.
It could be totally different for a Rinnegan user; the could use all fusions (Kekkei Genkei, Kekkei Tota) or keep to singular elements~ Nagato, not Madara, will likely confirm this or reject this, this chapter hopefully, he'd be the most fitting to do this as he was said to be well versed in the mainstream Ninjutsu whilst mastering all sorts of jutsu, then you have Ibiki's remark.
Then again, Nagato may not be the beacon of light that clears that up, it could be Madara whom has Hashirama's abilities, assumingly if he can mix Suiton and Doton to make Mokuton, then with the Rinnegan's abilities he should be able to do the same with other elements; assuming the Rinnegan's abilities do stretch to the realm of fusing chakra natures. 
There's a strong case for it, but at the time time there's a doubt.

So I'm predicting Nagato will shed some light on that or confirm/reject the idea this chapter.
Not likely though as it seems that Nagato will show off the Paths' powers first.


----------



## vered (Aug 11, 2011)

Klue said:


> In Japanese mythology, I heard Enma was associated with hell fire and hell ice. So, possibly?



8 cold hells and 8 hot hells.also capable of many other punishments,old age and deseases.


----------



## Klue (Aug 11, 2011)

vered said:


> 7 cold hells and 7 hot hells.also capable of many other punishments,old age and deseases.



Then let us hope the author integrates as much of the mythology as possible. To be considered the top doujutsu, I still expect much more from it.


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 11, 2011)

Perhaps the Hell Realm's powers have some new things we don't know about, should do as at the moment it seemed like a slightly different variant of the Human Realm's powers.


----------



## Jizznificent (Aug 11, 2011)

so far we've only witness nagato using two elements, fuuton and suiton, so i predict that we'll witness more elements from him, some asura + hell path jutsus and other jutsus that set him apart from pain rikudou (maybe some yin-yang if we're lucky) in the coming chapters. make it happen kishi! :WOW


----------



## Klue (Aug 11, 2011)

Could you imagine if Hell Realm holds complete control over Amaterasu? We've seen black flames appear along with Enma before.


----------



## Jizznificent (Aug 11, 2011)

Klue said:


> Could you imagine if Hell Realm holds complete control over Amaterasu? We've seen black flames appear along with Enma before.


make it happen kishi!


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 11, 2011)

Klue said:


> Could you imagine if Hell Realm holds complete control over Amaterasu? We've seen black flames appear along with Enma before.



What if Amaterasu, Enton, is a product of Yin/Yang/Yin-Yang chakra mixed with Katon? 

Unless it is within Hell Realm's power to mix the basic 5 elements with Yin-Yang?


----------



## Jizznificent (Aug 11, 2011)

the possibilties are endless with the sandaime rikudou.


----------



## Klue (Aug 11, 2011)

Googleplex said:


> What if Amaterasu, Enton, is a product of Yin/Yang/Yin-Yang chakra mixed with Katon?
> 
> Unless it is within Hell Realm's power to mix the basic 5 elements with Yin-Yang?



I believe it is a product of Katon mixed with a Yang or Yin (probably Yang) type chakra.

For it to be a bloodline power, it should be mixed with something, right?


----------



## Jizznificent (Aug 11, 2011)

i've had this theory a long time ago that the rinnegan can break the  barrier between what's possible and what's impossible, e.g. say that  it's impossible for your average shinobi to master all six chakra types  or that it's impossible for your average shinobi to gain a new kekkei  genkei by normal means, having the rinnegan on the other hand make them  possible to attain. this theory is almost fanfiction at this point in the story  but their is always hope.


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 11, 2011)

Klue said:


> I believe it is a product of Katon mixed with a Yang or Yin (probably Yang) type chakra.
> 
> For it to be a bloodline power, it should be mixed with something, right?



With Yin and Yang, I'm not quite sure.

With the 5 elements, it should defo be a bloodline as a shinobi normally isn't able to master any other element aside from their affinity element.
Although, Yin and Yang seems to be the sort of chakra nature that can be mastered by anyone. 

Though Hell Realm being able to use hell fire or ice (black elements?) means it has to be able to mix those elements... unless the Enma-Dai-O is the being that utilises those powers and Hell Realm merely 'summons' it to the battles and controls it.


----------



## Sniffers (Aug 11, 2011)

Googleplex said:


> I wouldn't call it laziness, but rather a need.
> There are many unknowns with Gedo Mazo's synchronisation process, perhaps it links to why he chose to use the Pain avatar.
> However we have some reason to believe it didn't hinder him from doing what he did last chapter given he was doubtlessly willing to finish the fight with Naruto- that is significant as Naruto is the only opponent in Nagato's life that got past Pain; hence I was on about since that day Nagato felt no need to enter the battle, no-one could get past Pain till Naruto came in.


No-one ever getting past Pain is still no reason to stay emaciated. If he could recover he would've. No-one in their right mind _chooses_ to be husk.


----------



## vered (Aug 11, 2011)

Sniffers said:


> No-one ever getting past Pain is still no reason to stay emaciated. If he could recover he would've. No-one in their right mind _chooses_ to be husk.



unless he chose to stay that way due to an emotional reason like yahiko death and his desire to stay that way(a self inflicted punishment).
its either that or the link to gedou mazou prevented him from doing so at least as long as he was connected.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Aug 11, 2011)

vered said:


> unless he chose to stay that way due to an emotional reason like yahiko death and his desire to stay that way(a self inflicted punishment).
> its either that or the link to gedou mazou prevented him from doing so at least as long as he was connected.



Agreed **


----------



## Sniffers (Aug 11, 2011)

vered said:


> unless he chose to stay that way due to an emotional reason like yahiko death and his desire to stay that way(a self inflicted punishment).
> its either that or the link to gedou mazou prevented him from doing so at least as long as he was connected.


I'm guessing it's the latter. The former is kind of lame. Punish himself for the death of his friend by staying a husk, but to stay effective in combat said friend is stuck full with black rods in order to be his puppet? I'm glad I'm not Nagato's friend.


----------



## jso (Aug 11, 2011)

Sniffers said:


> No-one ever getting past Pain is still no reason to stay emaciated. If he could recover he would've. No-one in their right mind _chooses_ to be husk.


No-one in their right mind chooses to be a lardass stuck to a couch but there you go, these things still happen.


----------



## Sniffers (Aug 11, 2011)

jso said:


> No-one in their right mind chooses to be a lardass stuck to a couch but there you go, these things still happen.


Lardasses need to train really hard everyday to get slim. Nagato can simply absorb Bijuu chakra in a few seconds, which he has seen enough of. Big difference.


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 11, 2011)

Sniffers said:


> No-one ever getting past Pain is still no reason to stay emaciated. If he could recover he would've. No-one in their right mind _chooses_ to be husk.



And you know this how?

Nagato clearly showed the intent to fight, in his fight with Bee he clearly showed the ability to recover. I'm certain this chapter he will carry on showing the ability to fight.
Logically: Pain was unbeatable so he stuck to that rather than recover and put himself in harms way. Only doing so if fighting cannot be avoided i.e. Naruto finding Nagato himself.

There are holes here with the mechanisms of Gedo Mazo, however, *one thing is certain*: he was not permanently disabled from engaging in battle- he was willing to fight Naruto, obviously.

Nagato may clear some things up, in this chapter but nevertheless the fact no-one ever countered Pain is good reason to say why Nagato never bothered healing himself; the synchronization was key to using Nagato's Pain Rikudou, unlike the case with Madara.

The reasoning seems bizarre, I agree. But we can apply this to many things Nagato has done:
- Why not have a 'Ninjutsu' body?
- Why not revive Yahiko? (This is so unfathomable that people even resort to passing a fabricated time limit of Rinne Tensei as fact as well as things like only those killed by Pain.)
- Why not use different Rinnegan powers against Hanzo?
- Why not use Banshou Ten'in on Fukasaku

And so forth, at the moment it seems "why didn't Nagato recover earlier" can be added to the list; I didn't add it, however. 
This is because there are still mysteries behind Gedo Mazo that are unknown, so it'd be foolish of me to pass anything regarding Gedo Mazo as fact, at this juncture, that is.

Maybe if we're lucky, Nagato or even Kabuto could tell shed some light on this next week - this week if Evil provides spoilers.


----------



## jso (Aug 11, 2011)

Of course there are unspecified limits to Rinne Tensei, otherwise there's no in-story reason for him to not revive Jiraiya.


----------



## Sniffers (Aug 11, 2011)

Googleplex said:


> And you know this how?
> 
> Nagato clearly showed the intent to fight, in his fight with Bee he clearly showed the ability to recover. I'm certain this chapter he will carry on showing the ability to fight.
> Logically: Pain was unbeatable so he stuck to that rather than recover and put himself in harms way. Only doing so if fighting cannot be avoided i.e. Naruto finding Nagato himself.
> ...


There's a lot of unexplained stuff, but we make sense of it using common sense. There can be more than one explanation obviously. Nagato staying emaciated just because he's lazy, that is what your explanation boils down to in the end, doesn't make sense to me.


----------



## Klue (Aug 11, 2011)

Sniffers said:


> There's a lot of unexplained stuff, but we make sense of it using common sense. There can be more than one explanation obviously. Nagato staying emaciated just because he's lazy, that is what your explanation boils down to in the end, doesn't make sense to me.



He was synced to Gedo Mazou, which is the reason for him being emaciated in the first place. Are you suggesting that he should have cut his connection with Gedo Mazou?

Why would he have done that?


----------



## Sniffers (Aug 11, 2011)

Klue said:


> He was synced to Gedo Mazou, which is the reason for him being emaciated in the first place. Are you suggesting that he should have cut his connection with Gedo Mazou?
> 
> Why would he have done that?


No, I'm not suggesting that. I too am of the opinion Gedou Mazou is to blame. However, the person I'm conversing suggests that Nagato could rejuvenate himself by absorbing chakra if he wanted to regardless of Gedou Mazou, but simply chose not to because it wasn't necessary. All I'm saying is that that explanation seems unrealistic.


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 11, 2011)

Sniffers said:


> There's a lot of unexplained stuff, but we make sense of it using common sense. There can be more than one explanation obviously. Nagato staying emaciated just because he's lazy, that is what your explanation boils down to in the end, doesn't make sense to me.



Lazy is how you interpret it, however clearly you missed when I explicitly said there were holes in the explanation, notably Gedo Mazo-linked. 

Irregardless, we know Nagato was not expelled from battle; he was willing to fight Naruto and apparently Killer B showed he could get his healthy body back.
Naruto noticed a difference, but obviously couldn't comment, so perhaps that'll be touched on this chapter and we might get an explanation.

Though in all, going by what we know, one would be wrong if they said Nagato was permanently excluded to being emaciated during his time of living.


----------



## Klue (Aug 11, 2011)

Sniffers said:


> No, I'm not suggesting that. I too am of the opinion Gedou Mazou is to blame. However, the person I'm conversing suggests that Nagato could rejuvenate himself by absorbing chakra if he wanted to regardless of Gedou Mazou, but simply chose not to because it wasn't necessary. All I'm saying is that that explanation seems unrealistic.



Oh, well that's what I get for not reading the entire conversation then.

Damn it.


----------



## Sniffers (Aug 11, 2011)

Googleplex said:


> Lazy is how you interpret it, however clearly you missed when I explicitly said there were holes in the explanation, notably Gedo Mazo-linked.
> 
> Irregardless, we know Nagato was not expelled from battle; he was willing to fight Naruto and apparently Killer B showed he could get his healthy body back.
> Naruto noticed a difference, but obviously couldn't comment, so perhaps that'll be touched on this chapter and we might get an explanation.
> ...


I saw you mention holes, but I'm still not sure what they are.



Klue said:


> Oh, well that's what I get for not reading the entire conversation then.
> 
> Damn it.


Just be glad they're not Turrin-style essays.


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 11, 2011)

Sniffers said:


> I saw you mention holes, but I'm still not sure what they are.



The holes are Gedo Mazo-centric -- we don't know the mechanisms of Gedo Mazo, particularly the synchronization process. 
Perhaps something from that unknown prevented Nagato from recovering.

That aside we know he was not past it so long as his body directly absorbed a large volume of chakra.


----------



## Combine (Aug 11, 2011)

vered said:


> unless he chose to stay that way due to an emotional reason like yahiko death and his desire to stay that way(a self inflicted punishment).
> its either that or the link to gedou mazou prevented him from doing so at least as long as he was connected.


I've always thought it was a combination of both. Nagato of his own accord thought of it as a punishment, where as Madara probably wanted him to always be kept synced because it would be a check on his powers, since if he allowed to develop too much, he'd become as powerful as the Sage possibly and therefore be a threat to Madara and no longer someone he could control.


----------



## Sniffers (Aug 11, 2011)

Googleplex said:


> The holes are Gedo Mazo-centric -- we don't know the mechanisms of Gedo Mazo, particularly the synchronization process.
> Perhaps something from that unknown prevented Nagato from recovering.
> 
> That aside we know he was not past it so long as his body directly absorbed a large volume of chakra.


I thought you found flaws in the explanation, but if by "holes" you mean "lack of information" then that's kind of obvious, isn't it? If we had all info there would be nothing to discuss.


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 11, 2011)

Sniffers said:


> I thought you found flaws in the explanation, but if by "holes" you mean "lack of information" then that's kind of obvious, isn't it? If we had all info there would be nothing to discuss.



Perhaps.

Although, if I'm certain on one thing, its that the info. we have at the moment discredits the idea Nagato was bound to emaciation when he was alive. 

Which is the point I was arguing against, iirc.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Aug 11, 2011)

ラモン少年が戦場の上に胸と目男たちを破ります！!
Naruto defeats Nagato and Itachi on the battlefield!!
ラモン少年が戦場のラモン少年が戦場たちを破りますのたちを破ります！!
Naruto betrays Bee, flies to the location of Kakashi.
場のラモン少年が戦場たちを破りますのたちを破ります
Everyone is beaten!! Naruto proceeds to rape Sakura.
場のラモ少年が戦場た
Tune in next time.


----------



## Goobtachi (Aug 11, 2011)

Interesting


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 11, 2011)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> ラモン少年が戦場の上に胸と目男たちを破ります!!
> Naruto defeats Nagato and Itachi on the battlefield!!
> ラモン少年が戦場のラモン少年が戦場たちを破りますのたちを破ります!!
> Naruto betrays Bee, flies to the location of Kakashi.
> ...


----------



## VlAzGuLn (Aug 11, 2011)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> ラモン少年が戦場の上に胸と目男たちを破ります！!
> Naruto defeats Nagato and Itachi on the battlefield!!
> ラモン少年が戦場のラモン少年が戦場たちを破りますのたちを破ります！!
> Naruto betrays Bee, flies to the location of Kakashi.
> ...



fake or Evil's fake account :ho


----------



## Angoobo (Aug 11, 2011)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> ラモン少年が戦場の上に胸と目男たちを破ります！!
> Naruto defeats Nagato and Itachi on the battlefield!!
> ラモン少年が戦場のラモン少年が戦場たちを破りますのたちを破ります！!
> Naruto betrays Bee, flies to the location of Kakashi.
> ...



This would be the best chapter ever...


----------



## Goobtachi (Aug 11, 2011)

VlAzGuLn said:


> fake or Evil's fake account :ho



You're a smart one...


----------



## Prototype (Aug 11, 2011)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> ラモン少年が戦場の上に胸と目男たちを破ります！!
> Naruto defeats Nagato and Itachi on the battlefield!!
> ラモン少年が戦場のラモン少年が戦場たちを破りますのたちを破ります！!
> Naruto betrays Bee, flies to the location of Kakashi.
> ...



Naruto for FV.


----------



## butcher50 (Aug 11, 2011)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> ラモン少年が戦場の上に胸と目男たちを破ります！!
> Naruto defeats Nagato and Itachi on the battlefield!!
> ラモン少年が戦場のラモン少年が戦場たちを破りますのたちを破ります！!
> Naruto betrays Bee, flies to the location of Kakashi.
> ...



that one please.


----------



## Sword Sage (Aug 11, 2011)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> ラモン少年が戦場の上に胸と目男たちを破ります！!
> Naruto defeats Nagato and Itachi on the battlefield!!
> ラモン少年が戦場のラモン少年が戦場たちを破りますのたちを破ります！!
> Naruto betrays Bee, flies to the location of Kakashi.
> ...



That is soooo fake!!


----------



## Addy (Aug 11, 2011)

fake, because naurto does not rape women


----------



## Goobtachi (Aug 11, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> That is soooo fake!!



Nah you sure?


----------



## Narosian (Aug 11, 2011)

that link to trolled.com should make it obvious that its fake, you don't even need to read that actual "spoiler" to tell that.


----------



## Goobtachi (Aug 11, 2011)

Narosian said:


> that link to trolled.com should make it obvious that its fake, you don't even need to read that actual "spoiler" to tell that.



ah, i didn't get the joke...I thought it was a legit one...a bit surprising though.


----------



## Yachiru (Aug 11, 2011)

ナルト章551：小乌丸！
Naruto chapter 551: Kougarasu Maru!

カラスは長門に飛んで彼の手に傷をつけない開始します。
The crow flies on Nagato and starts scratching his hands.

そこから気を取ら、人間のパスは取り消されます。
Distracted from that, Human Path is cancelled.

カラスは"小乌丸"剣に変身し.
Crow turns into the sword Kougarasu Maru.

それは、イタチとシスイの間にフラッシュバックの開始と終了します。
It ends with the start of a flashback between Itachi and Shisui.

Source: 2ch


----------



## Addy (Aug 11, 2011)

itachi one shotes nagato from behind a tree and he has a smerk as we never see him again until the war ends.


----------



## Deadway (Aug 11, 2011)

Yachiru said:


> ナルト章551：小乌丸！
> Naruto chapter 551: Kougarasu Maru!
> 
> カラスは長門に飛んで彼の手に傷をつけない開始します。
> ...



Yea............................


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 11, 2011)

Yachiru said:


> ナルト章551：小乌丸！
> Naruto chapter 551: Kougarasu Maru!
> 
> カラスは長門に飛んで彼の手に傷をつけない開始します。
> ...



I'm browsing 2ch, but I can't seem to find this.


----------



## Yachiru (Aug 11, 2011)

For those of you who dont know, Kougarasu Maru, aka "Little Crow", is the equivalent of deicide.


----------



## Sniffers (Aug 11, 2011)

I'd like to see Nagato grab the crow and bite it's head off then swallow the head only for Kabuto to say "_Shisui's eye secured_". Then Itachi kneels in front of the crow, holds up and cries: "_NOOOOOOOOOOO!!_"


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 11, 2011)

Yachiru said:


> For those of you who dont know, Kougarasu Maru, aka "Little Crow", is the equivalent of deicide.



Whose the provider for the transcript you just provided?


----------



## Jizznificent (Aug 11, 2011)

Yachiru said:


> ナルト章551：小乌丸！
> Naruto chapter 551: Kougarasu Maru!
> 
> カラスは長門に飛んで彼の手に傷をつけない開始します。
> ...


hmm nah i don't think it's real, it might be a prediction or something. it sounds interesting though...


----------



## Klue (Aug 11, 2011)

Nagato vs Naruto, Bee, Itachi and a Crow. Four on One, now it sounds like a fair fight. 

Any word on who provided the prediction?


----------



## Yachiru (Aug 11, 2011)

Klue said:


> Nagato vs Naruto, Bee, Itachi and a Crow. Four on One, now it sounds like a fair fight.
> 
> Any word on who provided the prediction?



It was Anonymous. I swear to god.

Plus, the crow is a fuckin sword


----------



## Goobtachi (Aug 11, 2011)

Itachi puts Nagato under a genjutsu and then totsukas him...Naruto being soul ripped was a genjutsu :ho


----------



## Tyrion (Aug 11, 2011)

The Crow has to be a top 10 character now, the dude can solo.


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 11, 2011)

Yachiru said:


> It was Anonymous. I swear to god.
> 
> Plus, the crow is a fuckin sword



How do we know that's a legit spoiler though? 

If it was anonymous its more than likely just a prediction.


----------



## Angoobo (Aug 11, 2011)

So weren't for the crow, Nagato would've onepaneled CM Naruto?


----------



## Yachiru (Aug 11, 2011)

That crow >>>>>>>>>> Nagato.

100% proved.


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 11, 2011)

Do we have any validation for the transcript?


----------



## Goobtachi (Aug 11, 2011)

I doubt it's true...the crow turning into a sword just doesn't seem likely.


----------



## lathia (Aug 11, 2011)

That spoiler 

Never mind... This is Kishi we're talking about. Although, I wouldn't doubt some more flashbacks related to Shisui/Itachi & Uchiha massacre.


----------



## Angoobo (Aug 11, 2011)

If there is a flashback, i doubt Itachi would last more than two chapters from now...


----------



## Sniffers (Aug 11, 2011)

A crow scratching Nagato's hands cancels the soul-rip?

Wait.. let me get my ...


...


...


...





So anyway, that spoiler is obviously fake. I imagine it takes more to cancel Nagato's jutsu than scratching his hands.


----------



## Sword Sage (Aug 11, 2011)

Yachiru said:


> ナルト章551：小乌丸！
> Naruto chapter 551: Kougarasu Maru!
> 
> カラスは長門に飛んで彼の手に傷をつけない開始します。
> ...



Is this spoiler for real or fake. It sounds too good to be true and crow turn into a Sword sounds cool.


----------



## Yachiru (Aug 11, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> Is this spoiler for real or fake. It sounds too good to be true and crow turn into a Sword sounds cool.



I don't know tbh ._. I'm just the messenger


----------



## Sword Sage (Aug 11, 2011)

Yachiru said:


> For those of you who dont know, Kougarasu Maru, aka "Little Crow", is the equivalent of deicide.



 Kougarasu Maru is actually "Little Crow" from a Japanese Legend that said to be a sword.

I remember there was a cover with a Crow and a Sword Naruto was carrying or the Crow was carrying. If this spoiler is true only one way to find out.

There has to be more to the crow than meets the "eye".


----------



## Tyrion (Aug 11, 2011)

Best jutsu ever, scratching hands no jutsu. Cant beat that shit no matter how you look at it. Your hands start to burn and itch and can't perform any more Jutsu if your hands and fingers are scratched.

Crow = GG


----------



## Yachiru (Aug 11, 2011)

I'm glad the crow didn't go for the eyes


----------



## eliasGM (Aug 11, 2011)

So Fake  xD


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 11, 2011)

I lean towards it being a fake.

There's no source (name of provider) next to the spoiler nor can I find this spoiler anywhere around 2ch.


----------



## Sword Sage (Aug 11, 2011)

Googleplex said:


> I lean towards it being a fake.
> 
> There's no source (name of provider) next to the spoiler nor can I find this spoiler anywhere around 2ch.



Why don't you ask Yachiru for better source of it.


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 11, 2011)

Yachiru said:


> ナルト章551：小乌丸！
> Naruto chapter 551:* Kougarasu Maru*!



I see how it is


----------



## Jizznificent (Aug 11, 2011)

crow comes flying at nagato with its claws out at 300km/h? nagato gon' do nuthin', nagato gon' get scratched!


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 11, 2011)

Nagato's screwed if the bird had AIDS. 

Or perhaps instead of AIDS... we learn Nagato dies at the end of the chapter; bird flu. 



Matrix XZ said:


> Why don't you ask Yachiru for better source of it.





Googleplex said:


> Whose the provider for the transcript you just provided?



I did.


----------



## Sword Sage (Aug 11, 2011)

Here is what the sword looks like.


The Spoiler does seem plausible I mean there has to be more to the Crow than meets the eye. I mean it can't be just a mere crow.


----------



## Addy (Aug 11, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> The Spoiler does seem plausible I mean there has to be more to the Crow than meets the eye. I mean it can't be just a mere crow.



which is why i think it would fight with itachi as a summon would do. unlike other summons, this one has a sharingan in it.


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 11, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> The Spoiler does seem plausible I mean there has to be more to the Crow than meets the eye. I mean it can't be just a mere crow.



Its purpose was Sasuke, Itachi showed how it'd be for Sasuke. 
That's probably all there is to it. Now it only carries Shisui's eye which will be taken.


----------



## Ghost of Madara (Aug 11, 2011)

It's a troll spoiler.  Disregard it.


----------



## Prototype (Aug 11, 2011)

That crow is a badass. It looks awesome perched on Naruto's shoulder.
I want it to stay, though I think it may die.


----------



## Grimzilla (Aug 11, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> Kougarasu Maru is actually "Little Crow" from a Japanese Legend that said to be a sword.
> 
> I remember there was a cover with a Crow and a Sword Naruto was carrying or the Crow was carrying. If this spoiler is true only one way to find out.
> 
> There has to be more to the crow than meets the "eye".



True, I had a feeling the crow would intervene if it's true. This crow has been hyped for awhile now.

Anyone remember the chapter that cover was?


----------



## eyeknockout (Aug 11, 2011)

kabuto captures the crow

crow turns into Kougarasu Maru and it stabs kabuto in the heart

crow flies back to itachi

itachi holds the sword, and a flashback happens of how he used the legendary crow (Kougarasu Maru) to stomp his clan.

(since we have seen him with a sword back in the uchiha massacre flashback.)

itachi looks at nagato with a glare and the sword pointed towards his skull saying "my sword of totsuka isn't the only sword that can seal souls"


----------



## Grimzilla (Aug 11, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> Here is what the sword looks like.
> 
> 
> The Spoiler does seem plausible I mean there has to be more to the Crow than meets the eye. I mean it can't be just a mere crow.



I got to admit, that is one epic sword.

Naruto should get a sword to fight Sasuke. And learn some more Wind jutsus like Danzo's Wind enhanced Weapons jutsu


----------



## Klue (Aug 11, 2011)

Yachiru said:


> It was Anonymous. I swear to god.
> 
> Plus, the crow is a fuckin sword



No shit.

No one here believes it's real.


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 11, 2011)

ShockDragoon said:


> True, I had a feeling the crow would intervene if it's true. This crow has been hyped for awhile now.
> 
> Anyone remember the chapter that cover was?



Chapter 11.
Nope.

Wouldn't surprise me if it turns real when Kishi uses Covers alot as Material.
Hence in Chapter 1 Sasuke was shown on a Hawk
Nope.
Chapter 4 Team 7 with the Sannin Summons just as examples.
Nope.
Or Chapter 24 Sasuke with a Snake on a Tree which branches resembles Lightning.
Nope.

About Kougarasu Maru:
Yeah certainly looks like the one on the Cover or at least some resemblance.
So if its fake its a quite good one IMO.


----------



## Penance (Aug 11, 2011)

I could actually see Kabuto trying to go for the crow...Don't think it'll happen, though...


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 11, 2011)

Penance said:


> I could actually see Kabuto trying to go for the crow...Don't think it'll happen, though...



Why not?
He has shown signs of wanting Shisui's Eye.
exchange of eyes

Or at least planning to do something with it.


----------



## eyeknockout (Aug 11, 2011)

the crow turns into a sword and cuts through nagato's stomach. 

luckily the sword/crow's special power is to transfer thoughts into a persons head by piercing their body, the crow makes nagato "protect konoha" and both itachi and nagato move off free. 

nagato meets madara and itachi meets kabuto...chapter ends


----------



## Penance (Aug 11, 2011)

Kay Faraday said:


> Why not?
> He has shown signs of wanting Shisui's Eye.
> exchange of eyes
> 
> Or at least planning to do something with it.



Yeah, that's what I said, I'm just thinking it could go either way-the other option being Naruto keeping it.  Getting that eye could keep Kabuto in competition with Tobi, as far as commercial villainy...


----------



## Klue (Aug 11, 2011)

eyeknockout said:


> the crow turns into a sword and cuts through nagato's stomach.
> 
> luckily the sword/crow's special power is to transfer thoughts into a persons head by piercing their body, the crow makes nagato "protect konoha" and both itachi and nagato move off free.
> 
> nagato meets madara and itachi meets kabuto...chapter ends



Now that, sounds like an asspull.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Aug 11, 2011)

Klue said:


> Now that, sounds like an asspull.


I think it's a play on the recent events of Bleach.


----------



## Klue (Aug 11, 2011)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> I think it's a play on the recent events of Bleach.



Wow. I'm a weekly reader of Bleach and still failed to pick up on that one.


----------



## Obrysii (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm sure it's been mentioned, but I imagine Nagato is using his soul-rip on the Kyuubi to extract it rapid-fire, or something silly like that.


----------



## Ichiurto (Aug 12, 2011)

Yeah, and Naruto saves him, thus begins the inevitable Naru/Kyuubi friendship.


----------



## Sagitta (Aug 12, 2011)

I predict Itachi places a genjutsu technique on Nagato and controls him after or maybe makes Kabuto lose connection with Nagato. Ohh the next few chapters are going to be soo fucking epic!


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 12, 2011)

*fingers crossed*

Please let Madara arrive.
Please let Madara arrive.


----------



## Setsuna00 (Aug 12, 2011)

Sniffers said:


> Why would Madara call Kabuto a "madman" for summoning one of them and not after half Akatsuki thoug? Why would Kabuto reassure Madara that he kept them a secret?
> 
> Shisui was already out of the equation btw..



Hmmm...I don't know. I thought he only opened one coffin. How is Shisui out of the equation again?


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Aug 12, 2011)

Setsuna00 said:


> How is Shisui out of the equation again?


Chapter 520.


----------



## Judecious (Aug 12, 2011)

Kay Faraday said:


> *fingers crossed*
> 
> Please let Madara arrive.
> Please let Madara arrive.



Yep.  Naruto can kill two birds with one stone


----------



## Gabe (Aug 12, 2011)

i predict that if nagato and itachi fight and one loses their fandom will not agree with it. for example if nagato wins itachi fans will say he only won cause kabuto was controlling him in the other hand if itachi wins nagato fans will say he did only because kabuto is controlling him. 

either way i think madara may show up or nagato and itachi get sealed or are released in the next couple chapters.


----------



## blacksword (Aug 12, 2011)

> Yep. Naruto can kill two birds with one stone


If Madara arrives it means that he would be unmasked at best. Not necessaraily defeated or killed.


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Aug 12, 2011)

spoilers are fake.

also 




Klue said:


> Nagato vs Naruto, Bee, Itachi and a Crow. Four on One, now it sounds like a fair fight.
> 
> Any word on who provided the prediction?



the crow soloes.


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 12, 2011)

Yachiru said:


> ナルト章551:小乌丸!
> Naruto chapter 551: Kougarasu Maru!
> カラスは長門に飛んで彼の手に傷をつけない開始します。
> The crow flies on Nagato and starts scratching his hands.
> ...


Sounds like fake.



blacksword said:


> If Madara arrives it means that he would be unmasked at best. Not necessaraily defeated or killed.


If Madara arrives he's gonna stomp. Noone is capable of defeating Madara as he is right now.


----------



## calimike (Aug 12, 2011)

Did you see some hints in Chapter 5?
Tobirama vs. Hiruzen

Look at goggle, ninja tattoo, claw button and candy

Goggle = A is right and B is left = A is 4th Raikage and B is Killer Bee.
ninja tattoo = 4th Raikage's left arm
claw button = Raikage's Iron Claw trademark
candy = spiral on Naruto's stomach when he is in Chakra Mode. In future, Naruto meet 4th Raikge during fight test before he let Naruto and B free on their own.


----------



## Klue (Aug 12, 2011)

calimike said:


> Did you see some hints in Chapter 5?
> Tobirama vs. Hiruzen
> 
> Look at goggle, ninja tattoo, claw button and candy
> ...



What the hell does this have to do with the coming chapter?


----------



## Mercury Smile (Aug 12, 2011)

Yachiru said:


> ナルト章551：小乌丸！
> Naruto chapter 551: Kougarasu Maru!
> 
> カラスは長門に飛んで彼の手に傷をつけない開始します。
> ...



Reminds me of Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets.

I don't like that spoiler really hope its fake. Altho flashback of Itachi and Shisui is likely. I'm getting tired of all these flashbacks in this arc.


----------



## Tengu (Aug 12, 2011)

［時を表わす名詞の前に用いて］ ある

Found this somewhere, it's probably fake.


----------



## blacksword (Aug 12, 2011)

> ［時を表わす名詞の前に用いて］ ある
> 
> Found this somewhere, it's probably fake.


that's not even a spoiler. LOL


----------



## Ninja Genius (Aug 12, 2011)

Itachi already said that he trusts everything to Naruto, which means that he knows he wont be around to confront Sasuke.  So I'm guessing Itachi uses some suicide jutsu to stop Nagato.


----------



## vered (Aug 12, 2011)

here is most likely a fake spoiler to pass the time:


簡易バレですまんが 

最初は元尾獣　がツナデ所へ　マダラ柱間のが必要？ 

長門 
ナルトの魂？チャクラ抜き取り取り込んで蘇る 
カブトっ!!？　なに？　何故だ？ 
なんか説明がグダグダ長いから端的に書くと 
長門普通、魂を取り込んでも復活はする事は無いけど長門とナルト血筋が近いから 
クシナの血筋でそれは生命力が異常に強いせいで蘇生できた 
おまけに九尾のチャクラも影響 
でも 
ナルト魂抜けて動かない 
どーする？　イタチ俺に考えがある 
マダラサスケの事を考えると万毛の使用は控えたいが・・ 
イタチいきなり長門を刺す　長門っ!!？　イタチ万毛眼 
よく見るといきなり手の所スタンドみたいなのの手と剣から長門をさす剣 

なんかスサノオの十拳剣でナルトの魂を抜くつもり？


----------



## Grimmjowsensei (Aug 12, 2011)

^

what does it say ?


----------



## blacksword (Aug 12, 2011)

^It says something about Nagato removing Kyubi from Naruto and Itachi sealing Nagato at the end.

Completely retarded spoiler


----------



## Davy Jones (Aug 12, 2011)

I hope that's fake


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Aug 12, 2011)

なんか説明がグダグダ長いなんか説明がグダグダ長いなんか説明がグダグダ長いなんか説明がグダグダ長い
Naruto is fighting Nagato. Itachi sacrifices himself in order to give Naruto the edge: Eternal Mangekyo Sharingan!!

いきなり長門を刺す　長門っ!!　イタチ万毛眼 いきなり長門を刺す　長門っ!!？　イタチ万毛眼 いきなり長門を刺す　長門っ!!？　イタチ万毛眼 
Naruto, upon seeing this, starts hyperventilating at the loss of Itachi. Also simultaeneously gets an erection because there is an Uchiha present.

長門を刺す　長門っ!!長門を刺す　長門っ!!長門を刺す　長門っ!!長門を刺す　長門っ!!
Nagato Shinra Tensei's Naruto and his dick gets inverted and he becomes impotent. Nagato mocks him by saying he'll never get to fuck Hinata now. 

長門を刺す　長門っ!!長門を刺す　長門っ!!
Naruto replies by saying he's gay and doesn't like Hinata. 

見るといきなり手の所スタンドみたいなのの手と剣から長門をさす見るといきなり手の所スタンドみたいなのの手と剣から長門をさす
Naruto activates the new EMS technique: Invaders Must Die, trapping Nagato in a video game world.

見るといきなり手の所スタンドみたいなのの手と剣から長門をさす見るといきなり手の所スタンドみたいなのの手と剣
He then activates his That Jutsu on Bee, betraying him, and casting a giant (really giant this time) Rasengan. 

なり手の所スタンドみたいなのの手と剣から長門をさす見るといきなり手の所スタンドみたいなのの手と剣から長門をさす見るといきなり手の所スタンドみたい
Turns out Naruto has been stabbed by Tsukishima twice, so now he's back to his normal self. 

ルト魂抜けて動かな
He heads out to the battlefield!!!


----------



## Davy Jones (Aug 12, 2011)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> 長門を刺す　長門っ!!長門を刺す　長門っ!!
> Naruto replies by saying he's gay and doesn't like Hinata.



I can see this happening


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 12, 2011)

vered said:


> here is most likely a fake spoiler to pass the time:
> 
> 
> 簡易バレですまんが
> ...



Ten Thousand Eyes Itachi?


----------



## polskanaruto (Aug 12, 2011)

so no evil and we will get spoilers at the 17 th of august ....

or you know why evil wont come 

because the first spoiler maybe true with the crow and sword ...

i got to read that sasuke is ready and that he is after the elder of konoha

naruto was a kagebunshin but nagato goes rampage after he heard of konan 

at the end madara is there and destroys both of them nagato and itachi and gets the eye to his ultimate power now


----------



## vered (Aug 12, 2011)

Grimmjowsensei said:


> ^
> 
> what does it say ?



dosent really matter since its fake.
still waiting for Evil though.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Aug 12, 2011)

So what I got about the new spoiler. is 

-----------

Nagato
Naruto's soul ? ( Nagato resurrect with the Naruto's leaking out )
Kabuto : What ? Why ?
Long explanations.
Nagato is normal. Naruto's chakra made Nagato resurrect because they have both Uzumaki bodies.
Thanks to Kushina's lifeforce lineage
and Kyuubi's chakra influenced it too.

Nagato can't move Naruto's soul.
Itachi : I have a plan.
It seems like Madara is thinking about Sasuke and is using all his eyes.
Itachi grow 100 000 eyes.
Somehow Itachi stabs Nagato with Susanoo to extract Naruto's soul.

So Madara screw Itachi
Nagato resurrect
Itachi stab Nagato with Totsuka

---------------


----------



## vered (Aug 12, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> So what I got about the new spoiler. is
> 
> -----------
> 
> ...



wow talking about fakeness.


----------



## Sniffers (Aug 12, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> So what I got about the new spoiler. is
> 
> -----------
> 
> ...


Haha! The person who made that spoiler up hated the last chapter.


----------



## Yachiru (Aug 12, 2011)

突然イタチが後ろから刺される

イタチ：...第四代目？シスイ？

....

イタチ：そう..それは、それがどのようにですか？

シスイ：... ...黙れ。

港区：よく見る..あなたを刺さ一つは右後ろです。

イタチ：...サスケ？

サスケは当時と同じように笑っている

大きな嵐の後、イタチは黒い剣と彼自身とシスイの両方の万華鏡を持っています。

カブトは不信に見える

イタチはそのたちの悪いやつのを見ている

ので、ブレードは該当するものでなければならない。

Translation:
Suddenly Itachi gets stabbed from behind

Itachi: ...The fourth Hokage? shisui?

....

Itachi: So.. that's how it is?

Shisui: ...shut up. 

Minato: Look closer.. the one who stabbed you is right behind you.

Itachi: ...Sasuke?

Sasuke is smiling just like back then

after a big storm, Itachi has a black sword and a sharingan of both himself and Shisui.

Kabuto looks in disbelief

Itachi has that badass look

And so, the blade shall fall.


----------



## Jizznificent (Aug 12, 2011)

Lunki said:


> I wonder, is there any chance the spoilers will come a day or a few days early?


sarturday or monday (or maybe even tuesday but that's even less likely). but it this rate it looks like we'll get it at the usual time, on wednesday.



Yachiru said:


> 突然イタチが後ろから刺される
> 
> イタチ：...第四代目？シスイ？
> 
> ...


oh you...


----------



## Klue (Aug 12, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> So what I got about the new spoiler. is
> 
> -----------
> 
> ...



I think I just died from laughter.


----------



## Addy (Aug 12, 2011)

> Itachi grow 100 000 eyes.



itachi > rikudo


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 12, 2011)

Addy said:


> itachi > rikudo



Quality>Quantity


----------



## Addy (Aug 12, 2011)

Kay Faraday said:


> Quality>Quantity



indeed whcih is why i said itachi > rikudo 

think about it this way. the strongest gun in the world can't take down 100 nukes


----------



## ashher (Aug 12, 2011)

Wow itachi has become argus


----------



## eyeknockout (Aug 12, 2011)

''*spoiler*''

itachi uses susanoo hands to punch nagato into a tree, naruto is saved. 

naruto: you saved me, he caught me offguard, I was surprised at how powerful he became

killer bee: he sucked up my chakra so fast, I'm not sure how long my chakra will last

itachi: so his chakra absorption is even greater then samehada's, fighting him with taijutsu is a bad idea

naruto: I've used up so much chakra today, I don't think i'll be able to defeat him on such a low amount.

killer bee: dammit, I see nagato's got those rare super eyes, taking time here will make the amount of deaths rise

itachi: he's right, you guys have more important matters to deal with, i'll fight him while you two help the village. naruto...do not over exert yourself, konoha is filled with strong ninja...they can manage for awhile without your help. rest and confront madara and sasuke at full strenght.

naruto: thank you itachi. i'll do what's right

"nagato gets back up from the tree and charges at naruto and bee"

itachi: like I would let you hit them, they are the only hope for the alliance to succeed. even if I need to sacrifice my life, taking you down here will reassure that I have helped the village once again.

nagato: shinra tensei

itachi: "susanoo grabs the ground and holds on tight not to fly away" I guess you didn't hear what I said...without your personality intact, you're only a mindless killer. taking you down here was my destiny since we were revived...I only just realized this.

nagato: asura path " explosive rockets are shown around his arms while he's standing atop his summon"

itachi: there is suffering in life, and there are defeats. No one can avoid them. But it’s better to lose some of the battles in the struggles for your dreams than to be defeated without ever knowing what you’re fighting for. "activates susanoo with legendary items"

chapter ends...


----------



## Goobtachi (Aug 12, 2011)

Bad prediction is bad...


----------



## eyeknockout (Aug 12, 2011)

Godtachi said:


> Bad prediction is bad...



it's not a prediction...it's a spoiler

itachi's being respectful by saying all of that "sacrifice" stuff. doesn't mean he'll actually die fighting nagato. 

just like neji vs kidoumaru


----------



## Sniffers (Aug 12, 2011)

How badly would people rage if Itachi wasn't even in the chapter? What if he released after he put his faith into Naruto again? 

...
...


----------



## Gabe (Aug 12, 2011)

with all the fake spoilers in this thread it seems this is the most expected chapter in a while. should be great to see who gets what they want and who gets a big disappointment.


----------



## Deadway (Aug 12, 2011)

eyeknockout said:


> it's not a prediction...it's a spoiler
> 
> itachi's being respectful by saying all of that "sacrifice" stuff. doesn't mean he'll actually die fighting nagato.
> 
> just like neji vs kidoumaru



Source or I call BS. Wayyyy too many fake spoilers around here.


----------



## Goobtachi (Aug 12, 2011)

eyeknockout said:


> it's not a prediction...it's a spoiler
> 
> itachi's being respectful by saying all of that "sacrifice" stuff. doesn't mean he'll actually die fighting nagato.
> 
> just like neji vs kidoumaru



yeah, it's a spoiler...

negged...


----------



## Yachiru (Aug 12, 2011)

eyeknockout said:


> ''*spoiler*''
> 
> itachi uses susanoo hands to punch nagato into a tree, naruto is saved.
> 
> ...



Such a magnificent spoiler.. are you Kishi himself?


----------



## Velocity (Aug 12, 2011)

My prediction is somewhat simpler...

Nagato actually rips out the Nine Tails from Naruto's stomach, with us seeing that it has regained most of its strength. Naruto is heavily disorientated but he seems willing to try to continue fighting. Itachi, however, tells Bee to grab Naruto and run. Bee doesn't exactly disagree with the idea, so he does as he's told. At the same time, Itachi activates Susano'o and prepares to fight Nagato.

Then we skip to Kabuto, who explains what his plan had been all along. Nagato and Itachi were paired together so that Nagato could pull out the Nine Tails, allowing Itachi to use his Mangekyo Sharingan to control the Biju. Even with the Nine Tails only being half as powerful as it was, it would be a powerful bargaining chip to use against Madara.

The final few pages show Nagato using Shinra Tensei to push both Itachi and the Nine Tails into the ground before walking up to Itachi and ripping out his soul. The chapter ends with Nagato turning around to the Nine Tails, then showing the Nine Tails with the ripple-like pattern of the Rinnegan in its eyes.


----------



## LoT (Aug 12, 2011)

Poor Kyuubi


----------



## Velocity (Aug 12, 2011)

LoT said:


> Poor Kyuubi



I know... 

But really, that's the best way to set up some impressive stuff later on where Nagato and the Nine Tails take on Madara and his Six Paths, ending with the Nine Tails being absorbed by Gedo Mazo and Madara being one Biju short of the complete set.


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 12, 2011)

Winny said:


> I know...
> 
> But really, that's the best way to set up some impressive stuff later on where Nagato and the Nine Tails take on Madara and his Six Paths, ending with t*he Nine Tails being absorbed by Gedo Mazo* and Madara being one Biju short of the complete set.



The statue would crumble if the nine-tails were to be sealed before the others were sealed.[1]


----------



## Ichiurto (Aug 12, 2011)

Googleplex said:


> The statue would crumble if the nine-tails were to be sealed before the others were sealed.[1]



Don't be so sure. It's half-strength.

Missing a lot of chakra since Naruto took that shit.

The problem with Naruto losing Kyuubi though, is he instantly goes from this God-Tier character to a regular low-Chuunin.

So he won't lose it.


----------



## Raging Bird (Aug 12, 2011)

LOL WUT?


If the Kyuubi is ripped out from Naruto next chapter, the best decision would be for Itachi to seal it away forever with his Susanoo. Anyone who says the Kyuubi will be ripped out by Nagato is a goof, recently we had a plot point, here I'll remind you of it.


1


Kyuubi will be the final villain in this manga.


----------



## Gunners (Aug 12, 2011)

Ichiurto said:


> Don't be so sure. It's half-strength.
> 
> Missing a lot of chakra since Naruto took that shit.
> 
> ...



Without the Kyuubi he is above Kakashi, above Jiraiya for that matter.


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 12, 2011)

Ichiurto said:


> Don't be so sure. It's half-strength.
> 
> Missing a lot of chakra since Naruto took that shit.
> 
> ...



On the other hand, we can't assume half-strength pardons it. 
It seems contextually it stands as Minato felt even at half power, the balance of the tailed beasts could be preserved.

Personally I don't think he'd lose it as Human Realm isn't the chakra absorber; Preta Realm is.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 12, 2011)

Ichiurto said:


> Don't be so sure. It's half-strength.
> 
> Missing a lot of chakra since Naruto took that shit.
> 
> ...



naruto is the main if he loses he will end up being stronger somehow.


----------



## Sniffers (Aug 12, 2011)

Winny said:


> My prediction is somewhat simpler...
> 
> Nagato actually rips out the Nine Tails from Naruto's stomach, with us seeing that it has regained most of its strength. Naruto is heavily disorientated but he seems willing to try to continue fighting. Itachi, however, tells Bee to grab Naruto and run. Bee doesn't exactly disagree with the idea, so he does as he's told. At the same time, Itachi activates Susano'o and prepares to fight Nagato.
> 
> ...


I love everything up to the point where Itachi and the Kyuubi pushed "_into the ground_". Itachi, after changing sides by some plot device set up _150_ chapters ago, gets to be a punching bag and a mere delay for Nagato? Really? That's a bit like Naruto and Sasuke's fight turning out to be a single chapter long. It's a bit underwhelming.


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 12, 2011)

Sniffers said:


> I love everything up to the point where Itachi and the Kyuubi pushed "_into the ground_". Itachi, after changing sides by some plot device set up _150_ chapters ago, gets to be a punching bag and a mere delay for Nagato? Really? That's a bit like Naruto and Sasuke's fight turning out to be a single chapter long. It's a bit underwhelming.



On the other hand you can say it seems 'right'?

Arguably this death of Itachi would follow his, essentially his own death warrant, talk about self-sacrifice whilst agreeing that he'll leave everything to Naruto; confirming he expected Naruto to right the wrongs Itachi did with Sasuke whilst telling us, the readers, he won't be there to confront Sasuke.

Additionally, being the second strongest known member in Akatsuki, imo, he would be perfect hype for Nagato to prove he was the strongest man in Akatsuki (as mentioned in Pain's debut) whilst also demonstrating just why it was thought Nagato had the power to keep Akatsuki in line.

Another thing that would inadvertently do is hype Madara and Sasuke, more so the latter as he was said to have surpassed Nagato.


Just some of my views on Winny's prediction, alongside the critiques I mentioned earlier.


----------



## Black☆Star (Aug 12, 2011)

Sniffers said:


> I love everything up to the point where Itachi and the Kyuubi pushed "_into the ground_". Itachi, after changing sides by some plot device set up _150_ chapters ago, gets to be a punching bag and a mere delay for Nagato? Really? That's a bit like Naruto and Sasuke's fight turning out to be a single chapter long. It's a bit underwhelming.



IMO, Itachi getting free was to erase Shisui's power/his power from Naruto's way to deal with Sasuke. 
Kishi doesn't want Sasuke converted that easily, don't you agree ?
I mean, the moment he reveals his EMS to Naruto is the moment the fight ends, would you want that ? 

Could be for other purpose, but i'm sticking with my opinion .


----------



## Klue (Aug 12, 2011)

FireHawk64 said:


> LOL WUT?
> 
> 
> If the Kyuubi is ripped out from Naruto next chapter, the best decision would be for Itachi to seal it away forever with his Susanoo. Anyone who says the Kyuubi will be ripped out by Nagato is a goof, recently we had a plot point, here I'll remind you of it.
> ...



He already defeated the Kyuubi and took his power.


----------



## Raging Bird (Aug 12, 2011)

Klue said:


> He already defeated the Kyuubi and took his power.



Still vowed to defeat the hatred the kyuubi carries.

1


----------



## Sniffers (Aug 12, 2011)

Googleplex said:


> On the other hand you can say it seems 'right'?
> 
> Arguably this death of Itachi would follow his, essentially his own death warrant, talk about self-sacrifice whilst agreeing that he'll leave everything to Naruto; confirming he expected Naruto to right the wrongs Itachi did with Sasuke whilst telling us, the readers, he won't be there to confront Sasuke.
> 
> ...


Itachi turned good just to show how much he screwed up and how Naruto has to fix it all? [Not that he needed to change sides to do that to begin with.] He turned good just to get beat by Pain to confirm their standing? That's the plot progress we get from a plot device set up 150 chapters ago? Does that actually sound like good writing to you? 



Black☆Star said:


> IMO, Itachi getting free was to erase Shisui's power/his power from Naruto's way to deal with Sasuke.
> Kishi doesn't want Sasuke converted that easily, don't you agree ?
> I mean, the moment he reveals his EMS to Naruto is the moment the fight ends, would you want that ?
> 
> Could be for other purpose, but i'm sticking with my opinion .


So basically you're saying Kishimoto was correcting a screw up he made earlier?


----------



## Black☆Star (Aug 12, 2011)

Sniffers said:


> So basically you're saying Kishimoto was correcting a screw up he made earlier?



Yes . Now the eyes can go into Kabuto's hands .

Itachi already entrusted Sasuke to Naruto... what else can he do


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Aug 12, 2011)

*MY PREDICTION:-*

As Nagato is still in the process of sucking Naruto's Kyuubi Chakra/Soul.. The Crow comes into play and defuses the Jutsu. It so happens that Itachi modded Shisui's normal Sharingan into breaking all Jutsus used on Naruto.. Finally giving Naruto a defensive power-up.. The trick is in Shisui's mind controlling Genjutsu, in which it tricks the opponent into breaking his own Jutsu. Just remember the normal Genjutsu doesn't need 10 years.. ..

Naruto falls back, Itachi charges into Nagato. Nagato counters with a very big Shinra Tensie that leaves Itachi regenerating. mirroring how Itachi hit Nagato with Amaterasu earlier..

Scene goes back to Madara where he notices the Jins' chakra.. and plans to go after them.. Kabuto then readies his mysterious coffin and plans to go there as well.. 

When Itachi completes his regeneration, Nagato brings out his Outer Path.. meanwhile Itachi starts activating Susano'o.. At the same time, Itachi catches Naruto in Tsukyomi..

Chapter ends as Itachi begins telling Naruto what really happened that night..


----------



## Sniffers (Aug 12, 2011)

Black☆Star said:


> Yes . Now the eyes can go into Kabuto's hands .
> 
> Itachi already entrusted Sasuke to Naruto... what else can he do


Well, if you feel that way that's fine,. Oh and what eyes?


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 12, 2011)

Sniffers said:


> Itachi turned good just to show how much he screwed up and how Naruto has to fix it all? [Not that he needed to change sides to do that to begin with.] He turned good just to get beat by Pain to confirm their standing? That's the plot progress we get from a plot device set up 150 chapters ago? Does that actually sound like good writing to you?



The writing doesn't seem bad, then again I've never called Kishimoto's writing bad. A little inconsistent sometimes, rarely, but overall I like it. Hence I keep reading. 
Though 'good writing' does seem to be subjective, well in this section at least going by the amount of times I have seen, still do, it been used; what may be good writing for one bay be bad writing for another. 

Although Itachi did validate what we knew a while back, he was good. His legacy continues, his eyes are with Sasuke and the crow is something Kabuto and Madara will be after; this is why the former (Kabuto) stripped Nagato of his personality.

Personally I think Itachi set up his death -- due to this pages [1][2][3][4] -- hence while meeting the self-sacrifice hint he dropped he will hype Nagato, an opponent Naruto symbolically must overcome; behind no avatars (Pain Rikudou).

Nagato taught Naruto, pain; Jiraiya taught Naruto, guts; I believe due to what I think Itachi will do, he will teach Naruto about self-sacrifice. 
That is at least one legacy Naruto will inherit from Itachi.
At least how I interpret it.

Looking at the pattern, everyone to teach Naruto big concepts like that always died doing in the process; I don't believe Itachi would be exempt from that.


----------



## Black☆Star (Aug 12, 2011)

Sniffers said:


> Well, if you feel that way that's fine,. Oh and what eyes?



I meant eye..., Shisui's eye


----------



## Narutaru (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm surprised so many people think Naruto and Bee are going to be thrown off to the side.


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 12, 2011)

Anyone thing Bee might use the Bijuu-Dama or the full Bijuu form?
IIRC Bee's versions one and two are only close ranged moves and Nagato's shown he can absorb the shrouds and arguably handle both shrouds in battle; perhaps he may use the Rari Atto from both versions, but will that be feasible against a foe who can absorb the shroud?

I'm thinking we may see a full Bijuu form Bee. Tactically this seems the most probable, from what we know.


----------



## Sniffers (Aug 12, 2011)

Googleplex said:


> The writing doesn't seem bad, then again I've never called Kishimoto's writing bad. A little inconsistent sometimes, rarely, but overall I like it. Hence I keep reading.
> Though 'good writing' does seem to be subjective, well in this section at least going by the amount of times I have seen, still do, it been used; what may be good writing for one bay be bad writing for another.
> 
> Although Itachi did validate what we knew a while back, he was good. His legacy continues, his eyes are with Sasuke and the crow is something Kabuto and Madara will be after; this is why the former (Kabuto) stripped Nagato of his personality.
> ...


Naruto already wants to shoulder everyone's pain/hate and let himself get beat up for Sasuke. What self-sacrifice can he possibly be taught. I got the feeling Naruto is ready mentally already. He's not been so determined and confident in some time.



Black☆Star said:


> I meant eye..., Shisui's eye


Hmm.. I'd be a bit disappointed if Kabuto actually got that eye. It mean an epic fail by Itachi/Naruto, the ones who were trusted to keep it safe IMO.


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 12, 2011)

Sniffers said:


> Naruto already wants to shoulder everyone's pain/hate and let himself get beat up for Sasuke. What self-sacrifice can he possibly be taught. I got the feeling Naruto is ready mentally already. He's not been so determined and confident in some time.



Perhaps some point in the future he needs to sacrifice himself for peace? Perhaps in the final battle against the Juubi? Itachi, it seems imo, needs to teach him that.

 made about how Itachi is some manifestation of Naruto. 
That said it would be _perfect_ for Itachi to teach Naruto self-sacrifice; Jiraiya was some manifestation of Naruto as was Nagato.

Plus I don't see Kishimoto setting Itachi's death up, going by how I interpreted those 4 pages, without having Naruto gain something from it.


----------



## Black☆Star (Aug 12, 2011)

Sniffers said:


> Hmm.. I'd be a bit disappointed if Kabuto actually got that eye. It mean an epic fail by Itachi/Naruto, the ones who were trusted to keep it safe IMO.



Kabuto didn't achieve anything with Edo Tensei till now . Taking Shisui's eye could be a first . I want to see Shisui in action


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 12, 2011)

Getting Shisui's eye is pivotal for the plot.

Though personally I think Kabuto will use Danzo's remains, Shisui's crushed eye, to bring Shisui back whilst Madara will gain Shisui's actual eye.

Given the eye is the target here... will this affect Nagato's fighting?
Will he fight to get everyone out of the way so he can get the eye?
Or will he take the eye every chance he gets?


----------



## Sniffers (Aug 12, 2011)

Googleplex said:


> Perhaps some point in the future he needs to sacrifice himself for peace? Perhaps in the final battle against the Juubi? Itachi, it seems imo, needs to teach him that.
> 
> made about how Itachi is some manifestation of Naruto.
> That said it would be _perfect_ for Itachi to teach Naruto self-sacrifice; Jiraiya was some manifestation of Naruto as was Nagato.
> ...


Naruto would already give up his life for peace if he needed to. I'm really not sure what Itachi can teach him at this point. Anyway, my interpretation is that Itachi's talk about self-sacrifice was an explanation of how he died before. But he'll probably continue that line of thought.



Black☆Star said:


> Kabuto didn't achieve anything with Edo Tensei till now . Taking Shisui's eye could be a first . I want to see Shisui in action


My guess is the Kyuubi gets ripped out and Kabuto takes that. We'll just have to wait. The timing of this chapter-break is annoying.


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 12, 2011)

Sniffers said:


> Naruto would already give up his life for peace if he needed to. I'm really not sure what Itachi can teach him at this point. Anyway, my interpretation is that Itachi's talk about self-sacrifice was an explanation of how he died before. But he'll probably continue that line of thought.



We know Naruto will do what he needs for peace, but I presume Itachi will make the decision clear-cut. 
Rather than have it debatable, Itachi may show Naruto that self-sacrifice for peace is the way: Shisui (one with Naruto's ideals) taught Itachi and Itachi should teach Naruto (one which Shisui's ideals who seems to be missing that component).

This in turn would give us some idea on how Naruto will handle the Juubi; we know that no matter the situation, Naruto in the end will have to confront the Juubi.
Even now we wonder just how that'll turn out, but Itachi teaching Naruto self-sacrifice may solidify that Naruto will do just that, sacrifice himself to bring the world to peace; Naruto will be a martyr.

It seems Naruto is being geared to be the Rikudou Sennin's ultimate legacy, the Sage whom seemed to have known pain, had guts and in the end knew self-sacrifice (being burdened with the Juubi whilst putting himself in the line to battle it on top of using the last of his energy to create the Bijuu). 
Alternatively, it can be seen that Itachi can teach Naruto to do what the Sage couldn't.

But all this can happen if Itachi sacrifices himself battling Nagato, it seems, as beyond this battle implicates he'll encounter Sasuke and (in some of the pages I linked before) Itachi's wording suggests he won't be around to see Sasuke. 
So I assume, an predict on that matter, that Itachi will sacrifice himself. 
He's being doing that all his life, after all. Further, every 'big shot' has done that when they've introduced Naruto to a concept.

Having said that, I don't believe Winny's prediction regarding Itachi could be that off or against what the past few chapters suggested. 
In fact it seems fitting, just as how Nagato's death via the Outer Path was fitting: a] it acted as a form of atonement b] was consistent with the samsara concept and c] it was even consistent with why he was brought back; the Outer Path is the false Path to enlightenment according to Buddhism. 

In a similar vein, Itachi was always self-sacrificing without recognition; now he can with recognition.
How he'll do it, we shall see in this chapter. In fact, imo, it could be past this chapter but this chapter will doubtlessly - again, imo - show or hint how he'll go about doing this.


----------



## Majin Lu (Aug 12, 2011)

I predict Itachi will save Naruto. Kishi will find a way to Naruto pass out  

Itachi vs. Nagato.

Shitstorm   Sharingan vs. Rinnegan 




Yagami1211 said:


> So what I got about the new spoiler. is
> 
> -----------
> 
> ...


----------



## Yachiru (Aug 12, 2011)

Itachi has a Sharingan collection too?


----------



## Raging Bird (Aug 12, 2011)

Yachiru said:


> Itachi has a Sharingan collection too?



it's false.


----------



## Ichiurto (Aug 12, 2011)

I bet  the person in the coffin is:

Shisui or Izuna.

Shisui's genjutsu power would freak Madara the fuck out (capable of owning him in one-shot as far as we know right now)

Izuna, who has some hax ability to bomb Madara.


----------



## ATastyMuffin (Aug 13, 2011)

Sniffers said:


> Does that actually sound like good writing to you?



You seem to be under the impression that Kishi is capable of that.


----------



## Sadgoob (Aug 13, 2011)

*Prediction*

Nagato's instant kill jutsu on Naruto is interrupted by a taijutsu attack from Itachi, who had disappeared even before Nagato used Shinra Tensei.

Nagato swiftly uses Bansho Tenin on Itachi while transforming his arm in to a blade with the Asura Path, and stabs Itachi through the chest.

But the murdered Itachi disperses in to crows, a clone or genjutsu. The real Itachi took Naruto, who is weakened from the half-completed soul extraction to a drained Bee. 

As Nagato and Itachi trade rape-faces, Itachi explains to Bee what Kabuto has done, and that he should take Naruto away until he recovers.

Kabuto privately praises Itachi's skills and spirit, but asserts that he doesn't stand a chance against a true Rikudou.

*break*

The manga switches over to alliance head quarters, who can sense that Naruto and Bee are leaving Nagato and Itachi. 

However, they sense an even stronger force is now pursuing them. Madara and his Six Paths are leaving a trail of decimation as he swiftly approaches them.

We see Madara and his Six Paths leaving a mess of carnage.

*break*

Amaterasu is burning everywhere and Nagato is using advanced telekinesis and transformation to throw burning rocks and missiles at Itachi while Itachi uses speed and trickery to evade. 

Itachi dodges them well, but is finally yanked by Bansho Tenin and appears to be smashed in to a massive ball of Amaterasu.

When the explosion clears, Susano'o is out, and Kabuto grimaces. He notes that Itachi may be more dangerous than even he predicted, and has Nagato prepare his ultimate technique.

A black sphere begins to form in his hand and Itachi's eyes widen.

*break*

We see Sasuke ask if it's time yet. White Zetsu says not yet.
​


----------



## Klue (Aug 13, 2011)

Ichiurto said:


> I bet  the person in the coffin is:
> 
> Shisui or Izuna.
> 
> ...



It can't be Shisui by virtue of Kabuto admitting his failure to find Shisui's body, and a desire to claim Danzou's right eye.


----------



## blacksword (Aug 13, 2011)

> We see Sasuke ask if it's time yet. White Zetsu says not yet.


Zetsu is not with Sasuke right now. White Zetsu is inside Kabuto, and Black Zetsu fighting Mizukage team.

Sasuke is alone at the moment(maybe he is even in madara's boxland)


----------



## Prototype (Aug 13, 2011)

blacksword said:


> Zetsu is not with Sasuke right now. White Zetsu is inside Kabuto, and Black Zetsu fighting Mizukage team.
> 
> Sasuke is alone at the moment(maybe he is even in madara's boxland)



Black Zetsu left spores on Kabuto. 
White Zetsu was last seen with Madara, at Mountain's Graveyard.


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 13, 2011)

blacksword said:


> Zetsu is not with Sasuke right now. *White Zetsu is inside Kabuto,* and Black Zetsu fighting Mizukage team.
> 
> Sasuke is alone at the moment(maybe he is even in madara's boxland)



As far as I know Zetsu is not having sex with Kabuto, if you mean Zetsu spores are on Kabuto then yes. But not white Zetsu.


----------



## HawkMan (Aug 13, 2011)

Well, it's good to see some predictions-unlikely as they may be. 

I think Kishi's ready to switch the focus to the protagonists, so I have a feeling Nagato's expose` will be curtailed and Itachi's performance wrapped up. I'm hoping another variable is added to progress the plot, namely Madara's ambitions/appearance. 

Of course, I'd love to see EMS Sasuke...but that's become a pipe-dream, really. We won't see him till the war reaches its fruition...sadly.


----------



## Aazadan (Aug 13, 2011)

I doubt we'll see anything Sasuke related.  The next shot of Sasuke will probably be the end of the year cliffhanger (or mid-late january cliffhanger).

I'm predicting a couple pages of Itachi vs Nagato, a page of Kabuto, a couple pages of the kage fight, and Madara reaching his goal of wherever he's going.


----------



## MS81 (Aug 13, 2011)

2 words...*Kakashi's Rampage*


----------



## vered (Aug 13, 2011)

MS81 said:


> 2 words...*Kakashi's Rampage*



off paneled


----------



## GunX2 (Aug 13, 2011)

I want to see more Madara and his 6pop.


----------



## Shiorin (Aug 13, 2011)

Strategos said:


> As Nagato and Itachi trade rape-faces



Somehow as I read this I imagined the exchange to look like this.

*Itachi:*


*Kabuto (via Nagato):*


----------



## BroKage (Aug 13, 2011)

Predicting that Nagato takes the Kyuubi's soul out of Naruto, Bansho Tenins Shisui's eye, then retreats to Kabuto.


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 13, 2011)

We probably won't get spoilers till Tuesday at most it seems.

Well, Itachi sacrificing himself would act as a motivator for Naruto to up his performance.


----------



## lathia (Aug 13, 2011)

540 posts. This is great news, everyone is psyched about this chapter. 

Now get ready to be trolled, while the focus changes back to the borefest that is Kages vs Gaara and co!

Otherwise, it really seems like a Nagato vs Itachi, Naruto, Bee will be what we get. Kabuto really wants to capture at least 1 jinchurikii to hinder Madara's plan, along with Shisui's eye.


----------



## Klue (Aug 13, 2011)

GunX2 said:


> I want to see more Madara and his 6pop.



I can't wait to see his powers in action. Something tells me he won't merely regurgitate identical doujutsu powers Nagato and Itachi.


----------



## Jizznificent (Aug 13, 2011)

killerbee will be captured in one of the coming chapters by nagato (maybe by sacrificing himself for naruto). naruto and itachi will have ecsaped - or maybe itachi will die by nagato's hand as well, pun intended.


----------



## Klue (Aug 13, 2011)

If Killerbee escapes extraction again, then I fear he'll never be captured.


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 13, 2011)

We understand Kabuto wants Shisui's eye to revive Shisui... but why does Madara want it?
A back-up in case Mugen: Tsukuyomi fails?


----------



## navy (Aug 13, 2011)

Klue said:


> If Killerbee escapes extraction again, then I fear he'll never be captured.



Dat Killer Bee


----------



## Gabe (Aug 13, 2011)

maybe he wants to use shusuis genjutsu instead of tsukuyomi. with shuisuis genjutsu he can make people be under. it would probably be better to do a mugen Kotoamatsukami


----------



## blacksword (Aug 13, 2011)

> maybe he wants to use shusuis genjutsu instead of tsukuyomi. with shuisuis genjutsu he can make people be under. it would probably be better to do a mugen Kotoamatsukami


KotoAmatsukami is mugen by default


----------



## ashher (Aug 13, 2011)

What if koto amatsukami can break mugen tsukiyami? May be that's what tobi is afraid of, and that's why he wants to make sure none has shisui's eye except him.


----------



## Kuromaku (Aug 13, 2011)

It'd be hilarious if the next time we see Kakashi after his big statement about going on a "rampage", he's revealed to have been off paneled by one of the zombies.


----------



## Setsuna00 (Aug 13, 2011)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> Chapter 520.



Thank you very much.

Uhhh Itachi is already dead, he won't sacrifice his life or die BECAUSE he's already DEAD. He can sacrifice his body, sure but he is not alive so no.


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 13, 2011)

Madara obviously wants Shisui's eye so his plan would go smoother. He has Hashirama's cells so he dont have to worry about 10 year cooldown. He could just use it on Naruto and Bee to have them give their bijuus to him without a fight.

But anyways I still predict this next chapter go like this:
- That Naruto who Nagato is ripping soul out of is Kage Bunshin
- After a short Nagato vs. Naruto, Bee & Itachi Nagato will somehow get rid of Itachi and Bee (probably Shinra Tensei them, while Naruto resists it)
- Then it will be Uzumaki vs. Uzumaki, Naruto needs to show his new power and who better opponent for him than a fellow pupil and a blood relative?


----------



## blacksword (Aug 13, 2011)

> - Then it will be Uzumaki vs. Uzumaki, Naruto needs to show his new power and who better opponent for him than a fellow pupil and a blood relative?


Uzumaki don't have special powers aside from their fuuinjutsus.

Naruto and Nagato have two completely different fighting styles and abilities.


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 13, 2011)

blacksword said:


> Uzumaki don't have special powers aside from their fuuinjutsus.
> 
> Naruto and Nagato have two completely different fighting styles and abilities.



Why does that matter? The points is that Naruto needs to go all out and show his new power, there's no other way to beat Nagato.


----------



## blacksword (Aug 13, 2011)

> Why does that matter?


It matters because there's no comparison between them if their fighting styles are different.


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 13, 2011)

blacksword said:


> It matters because there's no comparison between them if their fighting styles are different.



Pretty much everyone important in this manga has different fighting styles


----------



## Setsuna00 (Aug 13, 2011)

blacksword said:


> It matters because there's no comparison between them if their fighting styles are different.



So you're saying there is no comparison between madara and shodai hokage just because their fighting styles are different?


----------



## blacksword (Aug 13, 2011)

> So you're saying there is no comparison between madara and shodai hokage just because their fighting styles are different?


yep. You can't surpass someone without sharing the same ability or power. In this kind of battles mostly curcumstances decides the battle outcome, not skill.


----------



## Setsuna00 (Aug 13, 2011)

blacksword said:


> yep. You can't surpass someone without sharing the same ability or power. In this kind of battles mostly curcumstances decides the battle outcome, not skill.



Hmmm ok. Well either way, I predict Naruto will still fight Nagato and not be phased out of the fight for Nagato vs. Itachi.


----------



## Face (Aug 13, 2011)

Naruto will fight Nagato and win so he can prove once and for all that he has surpassed him.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 13, 2011)

Bee will die next chapter.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 13, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Bee will die next chapter.



no he will live and kishi will make a spin off manga of him traveling the world doing  enka raps concert and getting hot women.



blacksword said:


> Uzumaki don't have special powers aside from their fuuinjutsus.
> 
> Naruto and Nagato have two completely different fighting styles and abilities.



yeah they do a lot of stamina and chakra so they can use huge jutsus. even if it is just rasnegans for naruto.


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Aug 13, 2011)

Gabe said:


> yeah they do a lot of stamina and chakra so they can use huge jutsus. even if it is just rasnegans for naruto.



nah they just live a long time.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 13, 2011)

cbark42 said:


> nah they just live a long time.



and great stamina that is why kushina survived the extraction. this is probably the reason they lived long. well i should say life force. a said kushina had a strong chakra and life force that is why she survived the extraction. Madara with EMS explained


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 13, 2011)

Gabe said:


> no he will live and kishi will make a spin off manga of him traveling the world doing  enka raps concert and getting hot women.


Lolno.

Nagato is going to rape him, because he is annoying.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 13, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Lolno.
> 
> Nagato is going to rape him, because he is annoying.



lol you wish you know if they fight naruto is gonna win. he is the main character like it or not. you dream to much by thinking otherwise. remember nagato has one big week point Books


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Aug 13, 2011)

Gabe said:


> lol you wish you know if they fight naruto is gonna win. he is the main character like it or not. you dream to much by thinking otherwise. *remember nagato has one big week point Books*



GG skywalker/

Kishi could either
1- Keep the Itachi naruto and b VS nagato fight to complete this volume. That would make more sense amdd more epic.

2- Give couple of pannels to the above fight ^ and the rest to gaara.
3- Focus on everything at the same time, and be all over the place. 

Most likely 1. But if he does an ADDY signature he will do 2


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 13, 2011)

KAKASHI10 said:


> Kishi could either
> 1- Keep the Itachi naruto and b VS nagato fight to complete this volume. That would make more sense amdd more epic.



Naruto vs Pain; Jiraiya vs Pain; Sasuke vs Itachi never ended due to being able to complete a volume as half the fights stretch from one volume to the other.


----------



## Hexa (Aug 13, 2011)

I actually don't think any major fight ended with the volume. 

Normally a fight either spills a few chapters into the next volume, or it ends a two or three chapters short of the volume with some transitioning into whatever happens next.


----------



## navy (Aug 13, 2011)

Hexa said:


> I actually don't think any major fight ended with the volume.
> 
> Normally a fight either spills a few chapters into the next volume, or it ends a two or three chapters short of the volume with some transitioning into whatever happens next.



Sasuke vs Itachi did im pretty sure, which is why kishi apologized for the higher price due to him trying to finish the thing in the volume. I have to check though.


----------



## Joker J (Aug 13, 2011)

If Bee dies who will keep Samehada company? Suigetsu is far from them.


----------



## SageRafa (Aug 13, 2011)

Joker J said:


> If Bee dies who will keep Samehada company? Suigetsu is far from them.



Shark Sennin Kyuubi Naruto ? 

Na , just kidding it isn't his style ; it'll problably end up in Kabuto's hands ( so Mangetsu will summon it and use against Kakashi ) , Suigetsu gets on the war and "finds" it or Gai keeps it since he's the Weapon Master and they already know eachother well


----------



## Gunners (Aug 13, 2011)

Hexa said:


> I actually don't think any major fight ended with the volume.
> 
> Normally a fight either spills a few chapters into the next volume, or it ends a two or three chapters short of the volume with some transitioning into whatever happens next.



Naruto's fight with Pein ended with the volume unless you want to acknowledge his talk with Nagato as part of the fight.


----------



## Klue (Aug 13, 2011)

Gunners said:


> Naruto's fight with Pein ended with the volume unless you want to acknowledge his talk with Nagato as part of the fight.



Intermissions don't count as a complete interruption.

Pain vs Naruto was one long fight.


----------



## T-Bag (Aug 13, 2011)

Nagato gets sealed next chapter.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 13, 2011)

Gabe said:


> lol you wish you know if they fight naruto is gonna win. he is the main character like it or not. you dream to much by thinking otherwise. remember nagato has one big week point Books


I don't care about Naruto, just Bee needs to die.


----------



## T-Bag (Aug 13, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> I don't care about Naruto, just Bee needs to die.



seriously. It's been too long now.


----------



## Raging Bird (Aug 13, 2011)

I predict

Itachi will tell the secrets of the Uchiha Tablet to Naruto.


THINK ABOUT IT.


----------



## Penance (Aug 13, 2011)

^No time-gotta fight Nagato...


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 13, 2011)

FireHawk64 said:


> I predict
> 
> Itachi will tell the secrets of the Uchiha Tablet to Naruto.
> 
> ...



Going by Madara, due to the lack of Rinnegan, Itachi cannot give Naruto the full picture.


----------



## jso (Aug 13, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> Enter: Sasuke riding a 6 winged unicorn!



And then we have a panel of Kabuto saying "...! It cant be! ..when did he get the time to pull that one out his ass?" and wink knowingly at the readers lol


----------



## Hexa (Aug 13, 2011)

Penance said:


> ^No time-gotta fight Nagato...


Having Nagato to fight still wasn't an impediment to Itachi talking to Naruto last time.  



			
				Gunners said:
			
		

> Naruto's fight with Pein ended with the volume unless you want to acknowledge his talk with Nagato as part of the fight.


I think you have to count the talk, otherwise the battle doesn't feel finished.  Plus, it ended on a cliffhanger of whether Deva was finished or not.



			
				navy said:
			
		

> Sasuke vs Itachi did im pretty sure, which is why kishi apologized for the higher price due to him trying to finish the thing in the volume. I have to check though.


Nope.  The fight ended four chapters in.  Volume 43 was odd since it had 13 chapters when a normal volume has 10, but the fight ended in the first half.

I guess the point is that while volumes usually have some cliffhanger or something associated with their ending, we've had much bigger cliffhangers happen in the middle of a volume, on a normal week.  The last volume of a chapter isn't _that_ big of a deal.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Aug 14, 2011)

I predict Nagato beasting out then Totsuka sword sealing Nagato.


----------



## Velocity (Aug 14, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> I predict Nagato beasting out then Totsuka sword sealing Nagato.



Shinra Tensei pretty much stops that from ever happening. But it would be lulzy if Orochimaru was somehow freed during all this.


----------



## Nimander (Aug 14, 2011)

Winny said:


> But it would be lulzy if Orochimaru was somehow freed during all this.



Oh, God.  That would be the straw that breaks the camel's back and makes this war an official clusterfuck.

Needless to say, I would enjoy that development, and all the butthurt/denigration of Kishi's writing skills that would spawn immensely.  

IMMENSELY.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Aug 14, 2011)

Winny said:


> Shinra Tensei pretty much stops that from ever happening. But it would be lulzy if Orochimaru was somehow freed during all this.



I don't follow..

Totsuka is an ethereal weapon..Shinra won't affect it..


----------



## blacksword (Aug 14, 2011)

I will give Nagato 2-3 chapters max. It'd be ridiciulous if Nagato was defeated next chapter


----------



## Klue (Aug 14, 2011)

blacksword said:


> I will give Nagato 2-3 chapters max. It'd be ridiciulous if Nagato was defeated next chapter


 
I know, right after revitalizing himself! How stupid would that be, really?


----------



## MSAL (Aug 14, 2011)

Klue said:


> I know, right after revitalizing himself! How stupid would that be, really?



It would be a shame if it happened, considering he's in a state that was a "what if" for many people.

The only concern for me is that there could be a potential plotfall when his mind was completely overidden my Kabuto and he is now mindless.

Still, for him to die next chap would be silly.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Aug 14, 2011)

Nagato most likely won't be dealt with in one chapter, but I can also see him being stabbed/pierced with Totsuka being used as 'end of the chapter cliffhanger'..


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 14, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> I don't follow..
> 
> Totsuka is an ethereal weapon..Shinra won't affect it..



I don't follow... Are you suggesting that since Totsuka is said to be ethreal nothing can stop it? 

---

Anyways I don't think Nagato will be sealed this chapter. In two first chapters of this fight there was only little skirmishes and noone went all out yet.

Itachi did use some Amaterasu and genjutsu, but no Tsukuyomi or Susano.
Bee used V2, but only very briefly and he hasn't used full Hachibi mode, Bijudama or Samehada offensively.
Nagato only summoned a few summons and used a few Shinra Tensei's. He hasn't shown even half of his powers and now he's fully restored so and mindless so he's gonna show a LOT.
Naruto hasn't done anything. He only countered Itachi's and Nagato's moves but didn't even try to attack them. He can do a lot more: summons, Rasengans, his speed, Kyubi powers etc.
Now that Kabuto forced Nagato to start getting serious Naruto, Bee and Itachi has to get serious too, if they wont they are as good as dead (well Itachi already is dead ). 

This fight is just starting.

---

Btw anyone else has a feeling that Nagato's Uzumaki background will be touched here? I mean now is the perfect time to explain it, I don't see why Kishi mentioned it earlier if he was not going to explain more about it later.


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 14, 2011)

Klue said:


> I know, right after revitalizing himself!* How stupid would that be, really*?



Not stupid at all, he is dead, serves no plot purpose anymore. It would move the story on to more interesting characters.


----------



## Klue (Aug 14, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> Not stupid at all, he is dead, serves no plot purpose anymore. It would move the story on to more interesting characters.



Obtaining Shisui's eye, possibly defeating one of the Jinchuuriki, or simply assisting Naruto in his quest to master Tailed State Mode, is plot important, I think.


----------



## SageRafa (Aug 14, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> Not stupid at all, he is dead, serves no plot purpose anymore. It would move the story on to more interesting characters.



You must be talking about Itachi no ? He is the one who already fulfilled his role and has nothing new to bring to the table , now that the Crow is done for and explained .

Nagato went back to his prime for the first time , we'll see some Elemental Jutsu and with some luck some Uzumaki fuiinjutsus , and we still don't know about his Uzumaki background and how the hell did Madara "gave" him the rinnegan . 

So no ,  he still serves to the plot , now if you don't care about it that's another thing


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 14, 2011)

SageRafa said:


> You must be talking about Itachi no ? He is the one who already fulfilled his role and has nothing new to bring to the table , now that the Crow is done for and explained .
> 
> Nagato went back to his prime for the first time , we'll see some Elemental Jutsu and with some luck some Uzumaki fuiinjutsus , and we still don't know about his Uzumaki background and how the hell did Madara "gave" him the rinnegan .
> 
> So no ,  he still serves to the plot , now if you don't care about it that's another thing



This. It's Itachi who has nothing to deliver anymore since he already explained the crow, confirmed Madara's story about Uchiha massacre and left Naruto to deal with Sasuke. I don't see what more can he do anymore, except help fight against Nagato.

Nagato still has a lot to give.


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 14, 2011)

Klue said:


> Obtaining Shisui's eye, possibly defeating one of the Jinchuuriki, or simply assisting Naruto in his quest to master Tailed State Mode, is plot important, I think.


Kabuto won't obtain Shisuis eye. Nagato won't assist Naruto with anything since he is a mindless puppet. Unless he gets genjutsud he won't break out on his own since Itachi just did it it would be redundant. 


SageRafa said:


> You must be talking about Itachi no ? He is the one who already fulfilled his role and has nothing new to bring to the table , now that the Crow is done for and explained .
> 
> Nagato went back to his prime for the first time , we'll see some Elemental Jutsu and with some luck some Uzumaki fuiinjutsus , and we still don't know about his Uzumaki background and how the hell did Madara "gave" him the rinnegan .
> 
> So no ,  he still serves to the plot , now if you don't care about it that's another thing



Yeah Itachi can go away too, also the crow is still there. Also I don't care for his elemental jutsu, they are not plot important. He has no idea that he was an Uzumaki how would he know Uzumaki sealing jutsu *faeplam*, his parents died when he was a kid I doubt he knows anything about the clan, not to mention they where civilians. And I doubt a baby/young boy would remember how he got the rinnegan from Madara, only Madara can explain that.


The only reason I see him being plot important is Madara arriving and ridiculing him and with that probably answering some of the questions.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Aug 14, 2011)

This is the first time we arrive to SUNDAY and no spoilers from a break 

I just hope next chapter Nagato goes on a rampage of jutsus, just like Kakashi. And show people the real power of the rinegan.


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 14, 2011)

KAKASHI10 said:


> This is the first time we arrive to SUNDAY and no spoilers from a break
> 
> *I just hope next chapter Nagato goes on a rampage of jutsus, just like Kakashi. *And show people the real power of the rinegan.



You mean you want it to happen offpannel?


----------



## Black☆Star (Aug 14, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> You mean you want it to happen offpannel?



If he offpanels Bee, Itachi and Naruto it means they weren't worth Nagato's time 

I could live with that :ho


----------



## Klue (Aug 14, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> Kabuto won't obtain Shisuis eye. Nagato won't assist Naruto with anything since he is a mindless puppet. Unless he gets genjutsud he won't break out on his own since Itachi just did it it would be redundant.



Or Kabuto may obtain Shisui's eye; the potential for him to fulfill that purpose has its worth, but we'll see. By assist, I meant assisting him through combat. Isn't that the type of training Bee had in mind?


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 14, 2011)

I dont think anyone will get Shisui's eye. It's faaaar too powerful, especially when both Madara and Kabuto have access to Hashirama's dna via Zetsu's.

I think it will be sealed or destroyed very soon.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Aug 14, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> I dont think anyone will get Shisui's eye. *It's faaaar too powerful, *especially when both Madara and Kabuto have access to Hashirama's dna via Zetsu's.
> 
> I think it will be sealed or destroyed very soon.



1- senju DNA check
2-Uchiha DNA check
3-Rinegan check
4-Edo tensei check 

Fuck it, give it to the bully so he has all the cards he needs.


----------



## Addy (Aug 14, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> This. It's Itachi who has nothing to deliver anymore since he already explained the crow, confirmed Madara's story about Uchiha massacre and left Naruto to deal with Sasuke. I don't see what more can he do anymore, except help fight against Nagato.
> 
> *Nagato still has a lot to give*.



lol, like what? another battle? plot relevance, he has none. explinations, i doubt he knows how madara gave him th reningan but who knows. maybe.

itachi just discredited madara's "he killed his friend" were shisui died silently. there are still other parts for the uchiha massacre and we may finally know what itachi's parents were doing the night kyuubi attacked. and i hate repeating this point but why give itachi control over his body if it has no meaning but just to fight nagato even if we don't see him assisting bee or naruto or vanish like the other edo tense?

is it possible that kishi just said fuck it and forgot to make ET itachi vanish or make him fight immediately against nagato as he did once he he was freed from ET? maybe, but i highly doubt it.


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 14, 2011)

Addy said:


> lol, like what? another battle? plot relevance, he has none. explinations, i doubt he knows how madara gave him th reningan but who knows. maybe.



There's a lot things left to explain about him like his Uzumaki heritage, how he really got the Rinnegan etc. but I'm not sure if Nagato knows those things himself, maybe Madara will explain it later.


----------



## Addy (Aug 14, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> There's a lot things left to explain about him like his Uzumaki heritage, how he really got the Rinnegan etc. but I'm not sure if Nagato knows those things himself, maybe Madara will explain it later.



madara may explain them latter. i agree but i don't think nagato would. he didn't know anything abut itachi apparently. i doubt he knows he is an uumaki or else he should have told naruto "im your cousin" or something. the same goes for the reningan.

it's really unfortunate but it seems that kishi is making itachi and nagato ignorant with nagato knowing nothing about itachi and itachi acting way too surprised when he hears about madara and sasuke.


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 14, 2011)

Addy said:


> it's really unfortunate but it seems that kishi is making itachi and nagato ignorant with nagato knowing nothing about itachi and itachi acting way too surprised when he hears about madara and sasuke.



Yeah, seems so. Seems like only Madara holds all the answers.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Aug 14, 2011)

Tobi= elder son = half truths. 
How can you get what is the truth and what is not the truth with a liar like him?
O well Better than anything.


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 14, 2011)

KAKASHI10 said:


> Tobi= elder son = half truths.
> How can you get what is the truth and what is not the truth with a liar like him?
> O well Better than anything.



Mmmh... Good point.


----------



## Klue (Aug 14, 2011)

The only thing Madara lied about was the 9 Tails attack, and his reason for lying is pretty clear.


----------



## ashher (Aug 14, 2011)

Could it be that tobi didn't lie about 9t attack? May be the one who attacked that night and the one who is claiming to be madara now are two different guys.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Aug 14, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> I don't follow... Are you suggesting that since Totsuka is said to be ethreal nothing can stop it?



Good god..I say 'Totsuka is ethereal, shinra won't affect it..'

You read that as 'Totsuka is ethereal, nothing can stop it'

The fuck?


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 14, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Good god..I say 'Totsuka is ethereal, shinra won't affect it..'
> 
> You read that as 'Totsuka is ethereal, nothing can stop it'
> 
> The fuck?



Well what can stop it if gravite itself can't?


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Aug 14, 2011)

The fuck do I know? I'm not the one writing the story..I just know that ''logically'', gravity shouldn't affect an immaterial item..

Ethereal - of or relating to the regions beyond the earth b : celestial, heavenly c : unworldly, spiritual. 2. a : lacking material substance : immaterial.


----------



## Klue (Aug 14, 2011)

By that logic, nothing should be able to affect it, and it nothing either. Furthermore, spiritually charged or not, it's still chakra.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Aug 14, 2011)

Klue said:


> By that logic, nothing should be able to affect it, and it nothing either. Furthermore, spiritually charged or not, it's still chakra.



C'mon Klue..you're fam..It being immaterial doesn't necessarily mean nothing will affect it..

last I checked, Pain had an ability of 'sucking souls' and even absorbing chakra/jutsus..who's to say that won't cut it?

but Shinra? 

Why are people getting all defensive?


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 14, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> t being immaterial doesn't necessarily mean nothing will affect it..
> 
> but Shinra?



As Klue says, it is still a _chakra_ charged attack; Shinra Tensei has shown that it dispels chakra - Bijuu shrouds atm being the only exception - from potent jutsu such as Rasenshuriken and even Amaterasu; a sword, a _chakra_ sword, would undoubtedly be repelled.
Dispelled, who knows, but doubtlessly repelled: going by the sources we have so far, Totsuka will not be immune to Shinra Tensei as you implied earlier.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Aug 14, 2011)

Googleplex said:


> As Klue says, it is still a _chakra_ charged attack; Shinra Tensei has shown that it dispels chakra - Bijuu shrouds atm being the only exception - from potent jutsu such as Rasenshuriken and even Amaterasu; a sword, a _chakra_ sword, would undoubtedly be repelled.
> Dispelled, who knows, but doubtlessly repelled: going by the sources we have so far, Totsuka will not be immune to Shinra Tensei as you implied earlier.



I know Susano is chakra based IIRC..But I don't remember that being in Totsuka's description. Where's that info coming from?

Besides, the implications of it being ethereal means gravity can't/won't/shouldn't affect it..there's no cutting around that.

Totsuka is not graspable/palpable like the concentrated chakra forms in rasenshuriken or amaterasu or anyting else shinra has been shown to deflect. Hence why it was described as 'spiritual'.

So going by the sources we have so far, shinra? 

Try harder.


----------



## navy (Aug 14, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> I know Susano is chakra based IIRC..But I don't remember that being in Totsuka's description. Where's that info coming from?
> 
> Besides, the implications of it being ethereal means gravity can't/won't/shouldn't affect it..there's no cutting around that.
> 
> ...



Using that logic it wouldnt be able to cut things.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Aug 14, 2011)

navy said:


> Using that logic it wouldnt be able to cut things.



Inb4It'saManga.

Seriously though, being surprised at a spiritual sword cutting..?..That's  worthy..

..now..when it comes to gravity, I think Kishi has been pretty much more-or-less consistent with it's application even in this universe..besides, it would've been pointless to describe it as ethereal if it could be deflected as any other material sword would..don't you think?

gosh..


----------



## vered (Aug 14, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Inb4It'saManga.
> 
> Seriously though, being surprised at a spiritual sword cutting..?..That's  worthy..
> 
> ...



in my opinion there is  no reason Shinra tensei wouldnt effect it as its made of the same meterial of Susanoo itself which is Chakra(at least by look only).
but soon we'll all see wouldnt we?
the wait is killing me


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 14, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> I know Susano is chakra based IIRC..But I don't remember that being in Totsuka's description. Where's that info coming from?
> 
> Besides, the implications of it being ethereal means gravity can't/won't/shouldn't affect it..there's no cutting around that.
> 
> ...



A chakra God- you're telling me that Susano'o, the entire being, will be chakra *except* the items? 

Then you also suggest there's nothing Totsuka can do to harm anything else.
However, given it is very likely chakra - it cuts things, doesn't go through 'em - it's likely to be prone to being pushed away.

Totsuka is ethereal in the same way Amaterasu has the same temperature as the sun; in the same way Shinra Tensei is a Godly jutsu that repels all (mini-databook); in the same way Itachi's hand seal speed is fast as the speed of light-- you're already guessing where I'm going with this.

Actually, the sources you went by with the reasoning attached: Totsuka shouldn't be able to cut a darn thing.
Having no chakra or physical component would make it purely intangible; yet you're using that to conveniently say ST won't effect it while saying Totsuka can hit Nagato; not even Madara can attack people when he's intangible.

However, it is likely Susano-o's items are too chakra- why attach itself to a chakra generated 'God' if it wasn't? 

---

If Totsuka is an easy answer, then Itachi should mention it here.
If he does not mention it once, we have our answer; if he uses it and its overcome, we have our answer.

However, if I can be certain about something its that Totsuka isn't an intangible sword that only happens to have tangible properties when slicing a foe. But that's no better than saying Nagato himself lacks the 5 second interim with ST.


----------



## Sniffers (Aug 14, 2011)

If plot requires Shinra Tensei to deflect Totsuka.. it will. If Totsuka needs to get through anyway.. it will. That's all there is to it really.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Aug 14, 2011)

Googleplex said:


> A chakra God- you're telling me that Susano'o, the entire being, will be chakra *except* the items?



That's exactly what I'm saying. The items had a very distinct description for a reason.

They were described as ethereal/spiritual. Susano was not.

Why the fuck would that have been done if their compositions and the way they're affected were the same? it doesn't make sense and even Caesar from Rise Of The Planet Of the Apes would be able to see that..



Googleplex said:


> Then you also suggest there's nothing Totsuka can do to harm anything else.



Come again..

The rest of your post is simply conjectures resultant of flawed reasoning with total disregard to storytelling and a fictional world.


*Spoiler*: __ 







^can't get much clearer than that.


----------



## Jizznificent (Aug 14, 2011)

Googleplex said:


> *in the same way Shinra Tensei is a Godly jutsu that repels all (mini-databook)*


what is this mini-databook i keep hearing about? is it different from a normal databooks and the fanbooks? if it is where can i read it?


----------



## MSAL (Aug 14, 2011)

Jizznificent said:


> what is this mini-databook i keep hearing about? is it different from a normal databooks and the fanbooks? if it is where can i read it?



Mini databook 1




Book 2


----------



## Hexa (Aug 14, 2011)

I'm guessing Totsuka, the Yata Mirror, and the inevitable but yet unseen yasakani magatama are a set of items made by Rikudou-sennin (like the five treasures).  It explains why Orochimaru and Zetsu knew of the spiritual items but had no knowledge of Susano'o.


----------



## vered (Aug 14, 2011)

Hexa said:


> I'm guessing Totsuka, the Yata Mirror, and the inevitable but yet unseen yasakani magatama are a set of items made by Rikudou-sennin (like the five treasures).  It explains why Orochimaru and Zetsu knew of the spiritual items but had no knowledge of Susano'o.



thats what i think as well.
but well maybe Itachi himself will confirm it once he activates susanoo.
either way its been a while since the last RS mention.


----------



## MSAL (Aug 14, 2011)

Hexa said:


> I'm guessing Totsuka, the Yata Mirror, and the inevitable but yet unseen yasakani magatama are a set of items made by Rikudou-sennin (like the five treasures).  It explains why Orochimaru and Zetsu knew of the spiritual items but had no knowledge of Susano'o.



This would make a lot of sense to me, tbh, especially considering that they represent the imperial treasures.


----------



## Jizznificent (Aug 14, 2011)

MSAL said:


> Mini databook 1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks. 

EDIT: damn it doesn't work. 


PoinT_BlanK said:


> That's exactly what I'm saying. The items had a very distinct description for a reason.
> 
> They were described as ethereal/spiritual. Susano was not.
> 
> ...


true. but didn't tayuya's summons have jutsus that were highlighted to  be spiritual but were still said to be made of chakra in the end iirc?


Hexa said:


> I'm guessing Totsuka, the Yata Mirror, and the  inevitable but yet unseen yasakani magatama are a set of items made by  Rikudou-sennin (like the five treasures).  It explains why Orochimaru  and Zetsu knew of the spiritual items but had no knowledge of  Susano'o.


that makes sense. i can see it being the case...


----------



## Gabe (Aug 14, 2011)

if itachis items are from Rs i would like to find out where he got them from. and if they were on the uchiha tablet or just items left hidden somewhere or in the care of someone. also wonder where gin and kin got RS items as well.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Aug 14, 2011)

I don't remember Tayuya, her summons nor their jutsus..

Totsuka is not a jutsu..it's an item..Susano is the chakra based jutsu..

Totsuka being ethereal was presented as the reason as to why it was out of Oro's grasp..therefore I have no reason to believe that it suddenly would become palpable in order for shinra to deflect it..


----------



## MSAL (Aug 14, 2011)

Jizznificent said:


> true. but didn't tayuya's summons have jutsus that were highlighted to  be spiritual but were still said to be made of chakra in the end iirc?



They had worm like creatures that came from the mouth of her Doki summons. Ghosts I believe they were called, but they are pure chakra constructs that feed on chakra. In that sense they are more akin to Susano'o itself.


----------



## Klue (Aug 14, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> C'mon Klue..you're fam..It being immaterial doesn't necessarily mean nothing will affect it..
> 
> last I checked, Pain had an ability of 'sucking souls' and even absorbing chakra/jutsus..who's to say that won't cut it?
> 
> ...



I'm not getting defensive, and I understand that they're special items, but if they're not based in chakra, then what?



PoinT_BlanK said:


> I don't remember Tayuya, her summons nor their jutsus..
> 
> Totsuka is not a jutsu..it's an item..Susano is the chakra based jutsu..
> 
> Totsuka being ethereal was presented as the reason as to why it was out of Oro's grasp..therefore I have no reason to believe that it suddenly would become palpable in order for shinra to deflect it..



It's out of Orochimaru's grasp because it's directly connected to Susanoo - all of which is generated by the user's chakra.

Totasuka is part of the jutsu, item or not.


----------



## Sniffers (Aug 14, 2011)

Hexa said:


> I'm guessing Totsuka, the Yata Mirror, and the inevitable but yet unseen yasakani magatama are a set of items made by Rikudou-sennin (like the five treasures).  It explains why Orochimaru and Zetsu knew of the spiritual items but had no knowledge of Susano'o.



Could the yasakani magatama be the earrings? Would be cool if those had some kind of effect as well.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Aug 14, 2011)

Klue said:


> I'm not getting defensive, and I understand that they're special items, but if they're not based in chakra, then what?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Totsuka is part of the jutsu because it's been somehow attached to it..It doesn't mean it shares the same composition..i.e. Shisui's eye is part of te 'crow jutsu', but it's not a summon nor chakra construct like the crow is/might be..Again, an item being part of a jutsu does not translate into them being constructed, manifest nor being affected the same way, otherwise they wouldn't have different descriptions..


----------



## BlinkST (Aug 14, 2011)

Susanoo's items are "built in".. You can tell that just from looking at them. They were always supposed to be colored, like Sasuke's Susanoo. Visually there's no difference.


----------



## Jizznificent (Aug 14, 2011)

MSAL said:


> They had worm like creatures that came from the mouth of her Doki summons. Ghosts I believe they were called, but they are pure chakra constructs that feed on chakra. In that sense they are more akin to Susano'o itself.


looking at that link and the databook entry, those creatures are ethereal/  spiritual just like susanoo's items. but they are still describe as  chakra. it seems that those creatures are just an unstable form of  chakra, made of mostly spiritual energy with very little physical energy  - hence why they are said to be unstable and *starving for physical  energy* (chakra needs an equal amount of physical and spiritual energy to  be stable). 

i think it's a similar case with susanoo, more so its  items: they are  chakra but mostly made of spiritual energy, giving them special  properties. notice how *susanoo also effect's/ destroys/ feeds on the the  cells of its user, which are said to be the source of physical energy*?   

   at least that the way i see it all.


----------



## Hexa (Aug 14, 2011)

The doki are "materialized spirits".  It's a different concept from the ethereal objects of Susano'o.



Sniffers said:


> Could the yasakani magatama be the earrings? Would be cool if those had some kind of effect as well.


It could be.  I doubt it, since I imagine we would seen basically all Itachi's Susano'o was capable of before he died.

I don't want to "post on a topic, then close it", but . . . this discussion has gone on for over a page.   This is the predictions thread, yo.


----------



## Yachiru (Aug 14, 2011)

I predict Kabuto fucking up. Again.


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 14, 2011)

As much as I want to see the extent of Nagato's Ninjutsu mastery, I think we're mainly going to see Hell Realm and Demon Realm plus some other Realms here. 

I'm a fan of Itachi sacrificing himself here as it gives Naruto some 'fire', lets say, to stop under performing and fight.


----------



## MSAL (Aug 14, 2011)

Blinx-182 said:


> Susanoo's items are "built in".. You can tell that just from looking at them. They were always supposed to be colored, like Sasuke's Susanoo. Visually there's no difference.




If we look at the respective swords; 

If you look, you can see that an extra arm appears to hold onto the sword, indicating that it is an external weapon


Then if you look at Sasuke's use of a sword, you can see only one arm is holding it. [1] [2]


Now if we look at the respective shields;

With Itachi's we can see Susano'o is clearly grasping it infront of him and it materializes very quickly with it.

Now Sasuke, the shield is ontop of the arm obviously, to form part of the bow.


Now as far as the sword goes. Before you quote me, I know that Sasuke's also develops a third arm to grasp his arrows, but the shapes are purposes are entirely different. Itachi's produced a blade out of the *sake shape hilt* that had the sealing properties of the mystical items, whereas Sasuke's constructed his chakra arrows.



Jizznificent said:


> looking at that link and the databook entry, those creatures are ethereal/  spiritual just like susanoo's items. but they are still describe as  chakra. it seems that those creatures are just an unstable form of  chakra, made of mostly spiritual energy with very little physical energy  - hence why they are said to be unstable and *starving for physical  energy* (chakra needs an equal amount of physical and spiritual energy to  be stable).
> 
> i think it's a similar case with susanoo, more so its  items: they are  chakra but mostly made of spiritual energy, giving them special  properties. notice how *susanoo also effect's/ destroys/ feeds on the the  cells of its user, which are said to be the source of physical energy*?
> 
> at least that the way i see it all.



Thats a very interesting point, except Tayuya described them as chakra ghosts, regardless of their construction.


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (Aug 14, 2011)

*Prediction*

Naruto counters Nagato soul rip and evades him We will probably see more expansion on Naruto's and Nagato's abilities possibly ending with Nagato being sealed I think the chapter will end with either one of Naruto's friends with sensing abilities most likely Hinata as she has better emotional impact finding out he has entered the battlefield or maybe the clones will start cleaning up the divisions cue the reactions of the rookies and maybe some more of Kabuto moving to Naruto's, Bee's and Itachi's present position


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 14, 2011)

Wonder what will be Nagato's most trusted and strongest move, Chou Shinra Tensei or Chibaku Tensei?


----------



## vered (Aug 14, 2011)

Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Wonder what will be Nagato's most trusted and strongest move, Chou Shinra Tensei or Chibaku Tensei?



neither.
its gonna be "that power".


----------



## Black☆Star (Aug 14, 2011)

I doubt Nagato will use his big guns . He needs to be restricted in order for Itachi, Naruto and Bee to stand a chance against him


----------



## Jizznificent (Aug 14, 2011)

MS81 said:


> we need to see what's going on with the other characters!!!


no they can wait. 

well i wouldn't mind seeing a little of what's happening with the other characters but the chapter should mostly focus on where we left of last chapter.


Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Wonder what will be Nagato's most trusted and strongest move, Chou Shinra Tensei or Chibaku Tensei?


we may see a smaller version of chibaku tensei if any at all imo. but considering the area where they are fighting right now it's possible that we will see a CST/ chibaku tensei the size of the ones he used before or possibly even bigger. 


vered said:


> neither.
> its gonna be "that power".


"that power"? am i missing something here?


----------



## crystalblade13 (Aug 14, 2011)

MS81 said:


> we need to see what's going on with the other characters!!!



no we dont. we're in a fight between 4 of the best characters in the manga (theres probably very few individuals who dont like at least one of the characters here). why go back to side characters when the part we are on is getting so good?


----------



## Klue (Aug 14, 2011)

MS81 said:


> we need to see what's going on with the other characters!!!



Those other characters are there to fill out the war, and deliver interesting but mostly unimportant character development.

We might have trouble seeing it at the present time, but what we're seeing now will surly have an affect on the overall plot.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 14, 2011)

Now that Bee and Naruto are out, Kakashi isn't doing anything noteworthy, we both know that.


----------



## Klue (Aug 14, 2011)

Jizznificent said:


> "that power"? am i missing something here?



She is likely referring to "that power" which killed the murders of his parents and the Rock shinobi that attempted to snuff Yahiko out.

I doubt we'll ever see it; hopefully, I'm wrong.


----------



## Jizznificent (Aug 14, 2011)

KAKASHI10 said:


> Including KAKASHI, he has to show as an epic battle between them.


kakashi's rampage will be a gaiden. it will be that epic. 


Klue said:


> She is likely referring to "that power" which  killed the murders of his parents and the Rock shinobi that attempted to  snuff Yahiko out.
> 
> I doubt we'll ever see it; hopefully, I'm wrong.


i hope so. but i have a feeling that kishi forgot about it; i hope my  senses are wrong but i'm not holding my breath for that one... 

maybe it's a jutsu we already know about. hopefully it's new though...


----------



## Klue (Aug 14, 2011)

Jizznificent said:


> i hope so. but i have a feeling that kishi forgot about it; i hope my  senses are wrong but i'm not holding my breath for that one...
> 
> maybe it's a jutsu we already know about. hopefully it's new though...



Unless he Human Realm ripped their souls out, I don't know what it could have been. 

It has to be something new, I believe.


----------



## Jizznificent (Aug 14, 2011)

Klue said:


> Unless he Human Realm ripped their souls out, I don't know what it could have been.
> 
> It has to be something new, I believe.


but unlike the konoha nins, the rock nin was bleeding heavily[1][2]; it doesn't seem like he used the same jutsu in both instances: maybe he used asura path or maybe used deva path to "telekinetically" crush the rock nin's throat (how awesome and haxx would that be? ).

holy shit, we've made 600-700 posts already...


----------



## Klue (Aug 14, 2011)

Jizznificent said:


> but unlike the konoha nins, the rock nin was bleeding heavily[1][2]; it doesn't seem like he used the same jutsu in both instances: maybe he used asura path or maybe used deva path to "telekinetically" crush the rock nin's throat (how awesome and haxx would that be? ).
> 
> holy shit, we've made 600-700 posts already...



His eyes came blood from the level of awesomness he'd just witnessed. But whatever, we'll see after Nagato uses it to pwn Bee, Itachi and Naruto.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Aug 14, 2011)

I still dont understand why Naruto isnt speed raping


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 14, 2011)

jaknblak said:


> I still dont understand why Naruto isnt speed raping



He never speed raped in Sage Mode after the initial fanservice.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 14, 2011)

vered said:


> neither.
> its gonna be "that power".



Saw Klue's explanation and it could be possible, however I am  more interested in knowing which of those 2 S-rank techs that used to weaken him so much when he was alive is the one that he will use more and both jutsus are epic.

Some elemental jutsu variety will also be welcomed as Jiraiya remembered Nagato to have mastered.



Black☆Star said:


> I doubt Nagato will use his big guns . He needs to be restricted in order for Itachi, Naruto and Bee to stand a chance against him



Gotta be fair with the competition. 

But it would be awesome to see those 3 teaming-up and go all out against Nagato and likewise, I don't think any other enemy in this arc so far requires that the good guys get this serious with the opponent. Nagato hasn't wasted any time in wrecking them up without even breaking a sweat.



Jizznificent said:


> we may see a smaller version of chibaku tensei if any at all imo. but considering the area where they are fighting right now it's possible that we will see a CST/ chibaku tensei the size of the ones he used before or possibly even bigger.



I expect a bigger and more powerful CST and CT, seeing a small version of CT or CST would be kinda a let down seeing how he has just regained his vitality. He has already shown he can quickly use his Path powers in a matter of short seconds and the Shinra Tensei he used when his conciousness was erased must've been one of the most powerful ST he's used, besides the one he used to sent flying the Toads summons from the Pain arc.

Plus this time we could find out how offensively powerful Chibaku Tensei actually is, last time it was only used to capture KN6. Either way, Nagato should use one of those 2 abilities in this fight.


----------



## Gunners (Aug 14, 2011)

jaknblak said:


> I still dont understand why Naruto isnt speed raping



Itachi has a Sharingan. 

Nagato was up in the air and far away from Naruto. He can blast him away with ST any time he gets close to him, he sneaked him with the chameleon.


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 14, 2011)

In relation to 'that power' I don't think we'll see it here: Nagato only used it when he was totally defenseless.
Since he gained jutsu, his jutsu breath was so wide that he *never* felt defenseless, even when Naruto confronted his bound emaciated self.

So I don't think Nagato will let us know, perhaps Kabuto might? If not then its a job for Madara, I guess.


----------



## Hexa (Aug 14, 2011)

Yeah, I don't think Evil has ever given us spoilers during this particular break.  I wouldn't worry about it.  Tuesday spoilers are I guess possible, but T with One Piece spoilers will be ahead of any Naruto spoilers we get.  So we'll have early warning if indeed spoilers are a day ahead.


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Aug 14, 2011)

Gunners said:


> Itachi has a Sharingan...



Just because he has the sharingan doesn't mean he can react quickly to Naruto's speed. Naruto is simply not using shunshin for whatever reason. If he had, I think Itachi would've commented on Naruto's flashing movements.


----------



## Face (Aug 15, 2011)

Gunners said:


> Itachi has a Sharingan.
> 
> Nagato was up in the air and far away from Naruto. He can blast him away with ST any time he gets close to him, he sneaked him with the chameleon.



Sasuke had a sharingan too, yet he couldn't follow Raikage's V2. Also Naruto hasn't been moving much during this entire fight.


----------



## ashher (Aug 15, 2011)

That's coz naruto know didn't where to move to. Nagato was hiding himself in that chameleon summon.


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 15, 2011)

That's because Naruto hasn't taken this seriously yet. Notice how he didn't do a single offensive move against Nagato or Itachi. Now he has to start fighting seriously as Nagato is now fully restored and mindless. We'r gonna see his speed, Kyubi powers etc. soon.


----------



## blacksword (Aug 15, 2011)

I wonder how can anyone defeat in a fair fight a Rinnegan user? It's just seems impossible

Rinnegan has 4 big moves. 

1. Chou Shinra Tensei  (nuking a village)
2. Chibaku Tensei (defeating strongest bijuu)
3. Gedo Mazo (Defeating entire division)
4. Gedo Rinne Tensei ( power over life and death)

Thery all incredibly powerful. (and i'm counting other rinnegan techs)

And Nagato hasn't used any of them yet.


----------



## Marsala (Aug 15, 2011)

blacksword said:


> I wonder how can anyone defeat in a fair fight a Rinnegan user? It's just seems impossible
> 
> Rinnegan has 4 big moves.
> 
> ...



Gedou Mazou isn't definitely a Rinnegan power, since Madara may have been the one to create it.


----------



## UchihaSage (Aug 15, 2011)

Marsala said:


> Gedou Mazou isn't definitely a Rinnegan power, since Madara may have been the one to create it.



giant human tree summon that can store bijuus like pokemons = shodai's creation


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 15, 2011)

I have a feeling this chapter might hype Nagato's 'complete' body whilst wrapping Itachi's life up; probably some flashbacks as he's faded.

Might happen this chapter or it may be set up this chapter then happen in the subsequent chapter, either way I predict Itachi's death will be a theme this week; IIRC anytime a character has entrusted Naruto (Jiraiya; Nagato; Minato-Kushina) they die shortly, and well Itachi just entrusted the task of protecting Sasuke - and agreed to leave everything/Konoha - to Naruto. 



Marsala said:


> Gedou Mazou isn't definitely a Rinnegan power, since Madara may have been the one to create it.



'Gedo' pretty much screams that Gedo Mazo is a Rinnegan power; the Outer Path.


----------



## Illairen (Aug 15, 2011)

Gedo Mazo is the corpse of the juubi.


----------



## handsock (Aug 15, 2011)

If Kabuto were smart, his ultimate idea would be to kill the Juubi himself, then Edo Tenseiing it for unstoppable rapage.


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 15, 2011)

handsock said:


> If Kabuto were smart, his ultimate idea would be to kill the Juubi himself, then Edo Tenseiing it for unstoppable rapage.



And how is he going to kill the Juubi?
1. He's not nearly strong enough to even challenge Juubi
2. Juubi is already dead


----------



## HawkMan (Aug 15, 2011)

Googleplex said:


> 'Gedo' pretty much screams that Gedo Mazo is a Rinnegan power; the Outer Path.


There's also the idea that Madara _is_ the Outer Path. As Nagato is a adjunct to his ideology, so is his power/ability to utilize it.

And even more, maybe not specifically Madara-rather the entity he represents/is the Outer Path. Tobi could very well be an amalgam of Madara Uchiha and the Elder Son/Juubi, attempting "peace" in his own way.


----------



## Deleted member 175252 (Aug 15, 2011)

nagato vs bee, naruto and itachi 

that would be interesting...


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 15, 2011)

PrazzyP said:


> nagato vs bee, naruto and itachi
> 
> that would be interesting...



Very interesting indeed 

Although I think Nagato fights them all at same time only briefly. I think he'll Shinra Tensei Bee and Itachi away and then he has 1v1 with Naruto.


----------



## forkandspoon (Aug 15, 2011)

I think the fighting is going to be more of a background this chapter..... The main plot will be Kabuto, he's getting closer to his death with every Edo being defeated /story told.


----------



## Narosian (Aug 15, 2011)

we already had nagato vs bee.  Fight ended in 2 panels with bee's chakra being taken.


----------



## bearzerger (Aug 15, 2011)

forkandspoon said:


> I think the fighting is going to be more of a background this chapter..... The main plot will be Kabuto, he's getting closer to his death with every Edo being defeated /story told.



Nah, Kabuto won't be even close to death until he finally decides to enter the stage himself. As long as he stays in the background he's safe. Itachi and Nagato may be powerful pawns, but it's not as if he was truly relying on them. 
Right now I'd say Tobi is a lot closer to death than Kabuto is.


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 15, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> Nah, Kabuto won't be even close to death until he finally decides to enter the stage himself. As long as he stays in the background he's safe. Itachi and Nagato may be powerful pawns, but it's not as if he was truly relying on them.


True, but I think he's still soon gone. He already lost Itachi and now if he loses Nagato too... Well he just had his two most powerful Edos taken out. The alliance is taking care of the rest of the Edos. After that he only has "the sixth coffin" and his "that jutsu". He even has Zetsu spores and him and he doesn't know about them.

Literally every person in Narutoverse wants Kabuto dead as soon as possible. I have a feeling that he's gonna die before this war is over.



bearzerger said:


> Right now I'd say Tobi is a lot closer to death than Kabuto is.


Sure, Madara is going to the field, but there's noone powerful enough to take him down. Kabuto on the other hand is losing his Edos and soon all his has is the sixth coffing and his mystery jutsu.


----------



## Wiseman Deathphantom (Aug 15, 2011)

Based on the recent feats of Killer Bee, and their nature, I'd say that this character has very little if not nothing at all to show in terms of techniques. Therefore, I predict Killer bee getting subdued some time soon.


----------



## Alchemist73 (Aug 15, 2011)

Wiseman Deathphantom said:


> Based on the recent feats of Killer Bee, and their nature, I'd say that this character has very little if not nothing at all to show in terms of techniques. Therefore, I predict Killer bee getting subdued some time soon.



This, all of this.


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 15, 2011)

Wiseman Deathphantom said:


> Based on the recent feats of Killer Bee, and their nature, I'd say that this character has very little if not nothing at all to show in terms of techniques. Therefore, I predict Killer bee getting subdued some time soon.



How dare you


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Aug 15, 2011)

Addy said:


> chapter cuts over to sakura for two chapters



This is actually quite likely.

Next chapter: 18 pages of Sakura, last page is the caption: ''*MADARA FINALLY ARRIVES AT THE BATTLEGROUND*''

Chapter after next: 18 pages of Sakura, mix in a bit of Neji and Ten Ten, last page is Madara saying '_go!_' to his jin paths of rikudo with the caption: ''*MADARA MAKES HIS FIRST MOVE!*''

Chapter after the chapter after the next: More Sakura, mix in a bit of Tsunade and Daimyōs, last page is Madara saying '_Well, since the jin paths are moving I don't need to be at the battleground, time to attend to other business_'  *teleports away*, the caption: ''*WHAT'S THIS BUSINESS MADARA SPEAKS OF?!!*''


----------



## Klue (Aug 15, 2011)

Wiseman Deathphantom said:


> Based on the recent feats of Killer Bee, and their nature, I'd say that this character has very little if not nothing at all to show in terms of techniques. Therefore, I predict Killer bee getting subdued some time soon.



Hachibi + Samehada transformation, anyone?


----------



## Wiseman Deathphantom (Aug 15, 2011)

Also - since I honestly believe Kotoamatsukami won't be usable on Sasuke (either due to the 10 years limit in action or because it's a one-time deal in general), I can guess the eye may be one of the trophies Kabuto may get out of this battle. I suspect that he will get only one thing from fighting the jinchuuriki - either Bee or the eye. Getting "everything" would be unrealistic, while getting at least one "object" will immensely help Kabuto in whatever plans he has.


----------



## Klue (Aug 15, 2011)

Marsala said:


> Gedou Mazou isn't definitely a Rinnegan power, since Madara may have been the one to create it.



I believe the person wielding the Rinnegan, the one controlling the Six Paths, is called the Outer Path.


----------



## vered (Aug 15, 2011)

here is most likely a fake spoiler to pass the time:


バレ「外道」 

九尾を吸ってチリナルみたいに発光する長門。 
イタチが月読をしかけるも長門には効果なし。 
しかし、長門の縛りを強くするために神経を注いでいたカブトが 
一瞬意識を失う。長門の目が通常状態に。 
スサノウでとどめを刺そうとするイタチだが、一瞬カブトの回復が早く 
カブトがやむを得ずイタチの穢土を解除。 
長門にあと一歩のところで崩れ始めるイタチの体。 
間に合ったと安心するカブト。その瞬間やはり正気に戻っていた長門が 
輪廻転生でイタチに全てを託して倒れる。 
復活イタチで終了。


----------



## Gabe (Aug 15, 2011)

Marsala said:


> Gedou Mazou isn't definitely a Rinnegan power, since Madara may have been the one to create it.



i think it was created by RS not madara



Wiseman Deathphantom said:


> Based on the recent feats of Killer Bee, and their nature, I'd say that this character has very little if not nothing at all to show in terms of techniques. Therefore, I predict Killer bee getting subdued some time soon.



he still has his great enka rap skills to show


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 15, 2011)

vered said:


> バレ「外道」
> 
> 九尾を吸ってチリナルみたいに発光する長門。
> イタチが月読をしかけるも長門には効果なし。
> ...



What I gathered from Google translate:

Nagato emits fire like RM. Itachi tries Tsukuyomi on Nagato but it has no effect. Nagato loses conciousness and his eyes return normal. Something about Itachi, Susano and Kabuto. Itachi starts to crubmle. Nagato is no longer mindless puppet. Itachi is resurrected?

Doesn't really make sense.


----------



## vered (Aug 15, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> What I gathered from Google translate:
> 
> Nagato emits fire like RM. Itachi tries Tsukuyomi on Nagato but it has no effect. Nagato loses conciousness and his eyes return normal. Something about Itachi, Susano and Kabuto. Itachi starts to crubmle. Nagato is no longer mindless puppet. Itachi is resurrected?



yea i think at the end there Nagato returns to normal and resurrects Itachi.
meaning bringing him back to life.i doubt thats real though.


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 15, 2011)

vered said:


> yea i think at the end there Nagato returns to normal and resurrects Itachi.
> meaning bringing him back to life.i doubt thats real though.



Yep, sounds fake.


----------



## Klue (Aug 15, 2011)

vered said:


> yea i think at the end there Nagato returns to normal and resurrects Itachi.
> meaning bringing him back to life.i doubt thats real though.



Would be fucking awesome, but even if he regained his personality, there isn't any means for him to disregard Kabuto's orders.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 15, 2011)

Tsukuyomi not working on Nagato would be a shitstorm worth seeing though


----------



## Klue (Aug 15, 2011)

I know Nagato is able to deal with Amaterasu, Petra Path may allow him to handle Susanoo, but Tsukyomi, I just don't see how.


----------



## vered (Aug 15, 2011)

Klue said:


> I know Nagato is able to deal with Amaterasu, Petra Path may allow him to handle Susanoo, but Tsukyomi, I just don't see how.



yea klue we all wonder how


----------



## ? (Aug 15, 2011)

If Nagato really tanks Tsukuyomi, i'd cum.


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 15, 2011)

Klue said:


> I know Nagato is able to deal with Amaterasu, Petra Path may allow him to handle Susanoo, but Tsukyomi, I just don't see how.



Yeah, Tsukuyomi seems like problems for Nagato...

On the other hand I don't see how Itachi is going to counter Shinra Tensei, Bansho Tenin or Chibaku Tensei.


----------



## auem (Aug 15, 2011)

Klue said:


> Hachibi + Samehada transformation, anyone?



i think the main purpose of samehada with hachibi is that when bee will lost his bijuu,samehada will save his life by supplying chakras...


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 15, 2011)

auem said:


> i think the main purpose of samehada with hachibi is that when bee will lost his bijuu,samehada will save his life by supplying chakras...



I could see Kishi pulling that off.. I mean he seems to really enjoy Bee, I don't think he wants to kill him but he has to find a way for Madara to get Hachibi.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 15, 2011)

Like Itachi will get in range before he is ST'd into the moon.


----------



## Sniffers (Aug 15, 2011)

Klue said:


> I know Nagato is able to deal with Amaterasu, Petra Path may allow him to handle Susanoo, but Tsukyomi, I just don't see how.



The fact that he's a mindless puppet may help.


----------



## auem (Aug 15, 2011)

i believe nagato is immune to any genjutsu by eyes..


----------



## Turrin (Aug 15, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> Yeah, Tsukuyomi seems like problems for Nagato...


There is actually a-lot of possibilities for how Nagato could counter Tsukuyomi. 

1. Nagato has the Uchiha's Yin Power and a stronger Dojutsu than Mangekyo so he should meet Itachi's requirements for being able to counter the Dojutsu

2. Nagato may be able to counter Itachi inton Genjutsu with his Yoton somehow

3. Nagato being an Uzamaki may be able to tank Tsukuyomi. I mean if Kushina can keep fighting after the kyuubi was ripped out of her its more than possible that Nagato's similar strong life force would allow him to tank Tsukuyomi, especially considering he also has the added durability of a Zombie body. 

However I kind of feel like Itachi might never even fight Nagato, rather he might just throw himself inbetween Nagato's soul rip on Naruto to save him.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Aug 15, 2011)

People seem to be under the impression that to overcome a powerful jutsu is by directly having another jutsu/ability that conveniently serves as 'counter'..

there's something called _strategy_ you know..bunshin feints, digging a hole and hiding in the ground etc etc..or did we forget about all that?


----------



## Gabe (Aug 15, 2011)

auem said:


> i think the main purpose of samehada with hachibi is that when bee will lost his bijuu,samehada will save his life by supplying chakras...



i agree with this it will probably help bee survive the extraction or to revive him


----------



## Jizznificent (Aug 15, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> People seem to be under the impression that to overcome a powerful jutsu is by directly having another jutsu/ability that conveniently serves as 'counter'..
> 
> there's something called *strategy* you know..bunshin feints, digging a hole and hiding in the ground etc etc..or did we forget about all that?




i completely agree:_ prevention is better than cure_.


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 15, 2011)

Turrin said:


> There is actually a-lot of possibilities for how Nagato could counter Tsukuyomi.
> 
> 1. Nagato has the Uchiha's Yin Power and a stronger Dojutsu than Mangekyo so he should meet Itachi's requirements for being able to counter the Dojutsu


Hmm... It's possible.



Turrin said:


> 2. Nagato may be able to counter Itachi inton Genjutsu with his Yoton somehow


Seems unlikely to me.



Turrin said:


> 3. Nagato being an Uzamaki may be able to tank Tsukuyomi. I mean if Kushina can keep fighting after the kyuubi was ripped out of her its more than possible that Nagato's similar strong life force would allow him to tank Tsukuyomi, especially considering he also has the added durability of a Zombie body.


Very possible, but that isn't really countering.



Turrin said:


> However I kind of feel like Itachi might never even fight Nagato, rather he might just throw himself inbetween Nagato's soul rip on Naruto to save him.


True, I don't think Itachi ever uses Tsukuyomi on Nagato so we'll never know.


----------



## bearzerger (Aug 15, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> True, but I think he's still soon gone. He already lost Itachi and now if he loses Nagato too... Well he just had his two most powerful Edos taken out. The alliance is taking care of the rest of the Edos. After that he only has "the sixth coffin" and his "that jutsu". He even has Zetsu spores and him and he doesn't know about them.



Well, I for one wouldn't put Itachi and Nagato above the the Edo Kages so easily. And as for the spores I'd say it would take PNJ for them to work. For one Kabuto has so far shown extraordinary intelligence work, he knows so much about Tobi/Madara and Zetsu that it would really surprise me if he didn't know about the spores as well. But also he has a poison which is custom made for Hashirama so it should work just as well on any Zetsu and finally he's a top class medic nin and his takeover of Oro should only have increased his sensitivity to and resilience against attacks like the spores.




> Literally every person in Narutoverse wants Kabuto dead as soon as possible. I have a feeling that he's gonna die before this war is over.



While many may wish him dead, Kabuto has little to none personal stake in the war. Kabuto really doesn't give a rat's ass whether Tobi wins this war. He wants Sasuke and a piece of Hashirama as far as I can tell. All the Edos he has sent on to the battlefield are just throwaway pieces. Sure it would be nice to keep them, but if he loses them all he won't be hampered in the least.
Tobi however has gambled everything on it. He is pulling out all the stops, the new Pain, GM, he's clearly in a hurry. On the other hand Kabuto is remaining in the background, keeping his trump cards hidden and is patiently biding his time.



> Sure, Madara is going to the field, but there's noone powerful enough to take him down. Kabuto on the other hand is losing his Edos and soon all his has is the sixth coffing and his mystery jutsu.



It might look as if no one's powerful enough to take Tobi down, but that's a mistake. Kishi is building him up in direct opposition to Naruto. And with all that messiah nonsense Naruto is pretty much on a divine mission to win this war. So if Tobi and Naruto meet at the climax of the war, when the outcome is decided I would bet on Naruto and not on Tobi.



JuubiSage said:


> True, I don't think Itachi ever uses Tsukuyomi on Nagato so we'll never know.



It's very unlikely it would work on Nagato in the first place, not because of any ability Nagato may or may not have, but simply because he's an Edo Tensei. Tsukiyomi causes severe mental trauma to the victim, it does not however paralyze the victim nor control or ensnare him nor does it anything to free or seal his soul. As an Edo Tensei Nagato won't feel any pain no matter how long Itachi tries to torture him. Especially now that Kabuto has made him into a mindless killing machine. Tsukiyomi would only be a waste of time for Itachi.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Aug 15, 2011)

Addy said:


> chapter cuts over to sakura for two chapters



Naruto 551: Sakura blooms
_The leaf's sakura trees blossom only when blood soaks the earth_

Enter Naruto vs Nagato.

NARUTO: Argh!!! He is pulling out kyuubi!

BEE: Don't worry, naruto, you pulling in kyuubi's chakra has forever bound you to him. So long as you still have his ego sealed within yourself, you won't die, so don't cry!

NARUTO: Uncle bee?! don't just stand there, come help!

BEE: On it! *Throws super vibratto blade, and cuts off nagato's hand*

NARUTO: Uncle Bee, Give me some back-up while I go into sage mode!

BEE: When you ask that from uncle bee, the enemy will feel electricity!
*Bee uses a raiton, creates large flash...*

Scene: SHINOBI medical tents
Enter sakura,Tsunade, and shizune.

SHIZUNE: Sakura, are you sure about this!

SAKURA: Absolutely. I will not just let naruto fight by himself. This is the most important time, and I will not let it go to waste.

*Tsunade enters tent*
TSUNADE: So, what is this you are doing, sakura? Because you are right, naruto needs help, I saw him, you know... He has conquered the kyuubi, and he has grown far stronger than you could imagine, but he doesn't need to be alone anymore. You are apart of his team, so support him. Don't make... Don't make the mistake I made with Jiraiya!

SAKURA: Yes, ma'am. THIS will give me the strength I need to support team seven. This is your grandfather's legacy, tsunade-sama. It was fate for me to be your student, as the Haruno owe our existence to the senju.
And now in honor of you, of shodaime-sama, and of konoha itself, I take within me the most honorable gift of the konohagakure.

Through honoring the past of my masters, I am granted the strength to protect precious life. This is the first's DNA. *hold's syringe*

TSUNADE: Sakura! Do you know how dangerous that can be!
When Ten... When Yamato was a child, he was the only one out of sixty that survived. Those cells are some of the strongest. And where did you get them?

SAKURA: I harvested them from zetsu. Inside were a direct source of the cells  of the senju, and of mokuton. I feel like it will help me to distinguish the zetsu clones, and possibly track Yamato-taichou as well. I MUST.

Shizune, please prep the circle..

Shizune: Absolutely (shizune does complicated seal sequence.) Don't worry, tsunade-sama, I helped the with this fuin ritual. We were able to reverse engineer the technique used to bind it to zetsu, and even orochimaru's first experiment. They are quite similar. We think that it was yakushi kabuto...
Anyhow, this is groundbreaking, we have quite a high success rate for implanting Shodaime Hokage-sama's cells.

TSUNADE: Yakushi Kabuto!... What is the success rate?

SAKURA: 60%

SHIZUNE: Done. This is the last chance...

SAKURA: Tsunade... I will only do this with your blessing.

TSUNADE: *Walks up and hugs sakura* I love you. Even though you wern't born to me, I see you as my daughter, sakura, so don't you fail. To us, sixty percent is one hundred percent, do you understand me? You make me proud everyday, my dear.

SAKURA: *Injects serum*... I thought It  would hurt more than.... WOOOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHRRGG!!!!
*Sakura begins to cough up blood*

TSUNADE: SAKURA!!!

SAKURA *Coughs violently* I have it...Tsunade sama... 
Everything hurts... ungh... Please hand me soldier pills...
*sakura consumes hundreds*


TSUNADE: Thank you, god... Sakura! *wipes blood around sakura's mouth away.* You keep eating those okay? Senju cells require quite a bit of fuel. You rapidly changing your DNA will give you quite a crash course to how our bodies work.

Sakura, now that you have gained this lineage, you are now my daughter in spirit and in blood. Go, and make me proud.

Sakura: Yes Tsunade-sama!

*sakura steps outside*
I am coming to help naruto, just wait a little longer. I know I can change things now. *sakura uses shunshin and leaves behind cherry blossoms*

Zetsu: Sakura is headed this way... Trying to find naruto, huh? I will just hide until she meets up with him.

Sakura: I feel... More mokuton cells? are they harmonizing?... Underground!!!
Lets try this out.

Hijutsu: mokuton: haru okashou
(Secret jutsu, wood release: spring's cherry blossom strike
Sakura punches the ground as with oukashou, but multiple cherry blossom trees grow instantly from the strike area)

_Sakura has blossomed into a proper senju kunoichi, will she make it in time to help naruto turn the tide in his battle?_


----------



## Arles Celes (Aug 15, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> Well, I for one wouldn't put Itachi and Nagato above the the Edo Kages so easily. And as for the spores I'd say it would take PNJ for them to work. For one Kabuto has so far shown extraordinary intelligence work, he knows so much about Tobi/Madara and Zetsu that it would really surprise me if he didn't know about the spores as well. But also he has a poison which is custom made for Hashirama so it should work just as well on any Zetsu and finally he's a top class medic nin and his takeover of Oro should only have increased his sensitivity to and resilience against attacks like the spores.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Plot relavance works wonders...and Itachi and Nagato even as edo's are way more important to the plot than the edo kages. The fact that Itachi and Nagato face the strongest guys the allaince has to offer speaks for itself IMO.

With Kabuto his 6th coffin mystery will most likely be revealed while Tobi is still alive so if Naruto faces Tobi before that happens then either Tobi will win or at least wont die yet. If Kabuto betrays Tobi and they fight(during which the coffin secret is revealed) then Kabuto will probably lose as Tobi is more important to the plot that he is.

Also if for some reason Kabuto decides to hunt Sasuke while Madara is busy with Naruto and Killer Bee, then Sasuke will definitely obliterate Kabuto to hype his EMS. So even if he has no interest in this war, his goal(getting Sasuke) will fail just like his attempt to capture Naruto and Killer Bee IMO.


----------



## Bakatsu (Aug 15, 2011)

dark messiah verdandi said:


> Naruto 551: Sakura blooms
> _The leaf's sakura trees blossom only when blood soaks the earth_
> 
> Enter Naruto vs Nagato.
> ...



What the fuck and next chapter she implants some sharingan so she can become a Rikudo


----------



## Penance (Aug 15, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> People seem to be under the impression that to overcome a powerful jutsu is by directly having another jutsu/ability that conveniently serves as 'counter'..
> 
> there's something called _strategy_ you know..bunshin feints, digging a hole and hiding in the ground etc etc..or did we forget about all that?



They didn't forget-most of them just don't want to think about it...



Jizznificent said:


> i completely agree:_ prevention is better than cure_.



Exactly...



cbark42 said:


> 702 posts, 0 spoilers. why is this thread so active?



Because now it's an actual prediction thread-Speculation and excitement abound...


----------



## Yachiru (Aug 15, 2011)

Exclusive spoiler alert!!!

Chapter 551: Deicide part 1586968

Side text: Madara arrives!!! How will he troll us next?

Itachi: Madara.. omg..

Madara: Yeah Itachi, say my name in fear, for you have been my bitch for years to come! HAHAHAHAH!!!!

Bee: Is this the friend who wants to Genjutsu the entire world?

Naruto: yeah.. thats him.

Bee: AWWRITE! SUPER AWESOME LARIAT OF DOOM!!

Itachi: wait a minute.. Genjutsu the entire- what the hell?

Naruto: aaah, you didn't know? Madara wants to put a Genjutsu on the entire world to brainwash them.

Itachi: what... the....... actual............ fuck.........................?

Meanwhile, the crow is busy picking Kabutos eyes out, which results in his control over Nagato to be broken.

Nagato: Wait.. what? 

Itachi: Moon eye plan..

Nagato: Moon eye what?

Itachi: MOON EYE PLAN!! *shakes nagato*

Madara: Oh, nagato. good to see you. Just so you know, I killed Konan.

Nagato: what....?

..
..
...

Nagato: WHAAAAATTTTTTTTTT?

Itachi: Alright. As a guy who vowed to protect Konoha, I can't allow this.

Voice: You'll need help.

Itachi: whos that?

AIZEN MAKES AN ENTRY.

Next chapter: Let the mindf*** begin.


----------



## Turrin (Aug 15, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> Seems unlikely to me.


I don't see why, right before this battle Kishi hinted at the Yin/Yang connection to Genjutsu, so it wouldn't surprise me at all if Kishi had Nagato counter a Inton Genjutsu this way.



> Very possible, but that isn't really countering.


To me tanking is the same thing as countering a technique



> True, I don't think Itachi ever uses Tsukuyomi on Nagato so we'll never know.


Personally what I think is going to happen is Itachi throws himself between Nagato's soul rip and Naruto, but cast Tsukuyomi on Naruto in that instance. Than we have Itachi telling Naruto his back story during Tsukuyomi and maybe teaching Naruto how to use the crow or how use Inton. Than after that Naruto comes out of the Tsukuyomi even stronger than before and lays the smack down on Nagato. I'll probably be proven wrong, but thats currently the most likely thing to happen imo.


----------



## Neomaster121 (Aug 15, 2011)

Yachiru said:


> Exclusive spoiler alert!!!
> 
> Chapter 551: Deicide part 1586968
> 
> ...



really

do you think the guy that wanted to genjutsu sasuke his lil bro for life would be surprised about madara' plans


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 15, 2011)

Turrin said:


> I don't see why, right before this battle Kishi hinted at the Yin/Yang connection to Genjutsu, so it wouldn't surprise me at all if Kishi had Nagato counter a Inton Genjutsu this way.


It would be too awesome to happen :/



Turrin said:


> Personally what I think is going to happen is Itachi throws himself between Nagato's soul rip and Naruto, but cast Tsukuyomi on Naruto in that instance. Than we have Itachi telling Naruto his back story during Tsukuyomi and maybe teaching Naruto how to use the crow or how use Inton. Than after that Naruto comes out of the Tsukuyomi even stronger than before and lays the smack down on Nagato. I'll probably be proven wrong, but thats currently the most likely thing to happen imo.


It's possible but I think Nagato is only soul ripping Naruto's KB. The soul is already half out, I dont think it can be interrupted that easily. Madara even said that if he'd use Human Path on Yamato he would most certainly die and it can't be avoided.


----------



## Final Jutsu (Aug 15, 2011)

I predict Itachi tries to interfere, and Nagato brushes off the techniques.  Most likely Amaterasu.  This time it won't touch him.  Kishi let Itachi shine a bit more in their exchange last chapter.  This ones all about Nagato as last chapter foreshadowed.  I think it will be at least 2 vs 1.  Since, that Naruto might be a bunshin, and will disperse once it's soul is pulled out.  



Side question:  What would your reaction be if Itachi tried Tsukiyomi on Nagato, and he simply said  "Genjutsu of this level won't work on me."?


----------



## Oberyn Nymeros (Aug 15, 2011)

Final Jutsu said:


> I
> Side question:  What would your reaction be if Itachi tried Tsukiyomi on Nagato, and he simply said  "Genjutsu of this level won't work on me."?



it'd be awesome if that happened. it wouldnt make any _sense_, but it'd definitely be awesome.


----------



## HInch (Aug 15, 2011)

Final Jutsu said:


> Side question:  What would your reaction be if Itachi tried Tsukiyomi on Nagato, and he simply said  "Genjutsu of this level won't work on me."?



I'd sit back and watch the forums burn to the ground. Personally I'd like it. The rinnegan needs that type of hype.


----------



## vered (Aug 15, 2011)

i doubt Nagato brushing off tsukoyumi would cause that much of a chaos.
It wont surprise anyone for the Rinnegan to counter it.
On the contrary at this point of time Tsukoyimi actually working would make that big impact.
im more interested in seeing Nagato vs Susanoo.


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Aug 15, 2011)

vered said:


> i doubt Nagato brushing off tsukoyumi would cause that much of a chaos.
> It wont surprise anyone for the Rinnegan to counter it.
> On the contrary at this point of time Tsukoyimi actually working would make that big impact.
> im more interested in seeing Nagato vs Susanoo.



But you know he could beat Susano-o with Preta path... Oh, I get it. That's what you're looking forward too S


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 15, 2011)

Wonder if Nagato will display some Bunshins of any type, that way he can have his Rin'negan six field of vision skill activated.

Seeing the quick work he was doing with Naruto & Bee I think the objective Kabuto bestowed upon him is to get hold of the crow with Shisui's MS and deliver it to him.

Itachi better use Amaterasu on that bird ASAP.


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Aug 15, 2011)

I wish Yahiko's body was used. Deva Realm Yahiko looked bamf.Nagato could probably summon it.


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 15, 2011)

Jinchuriki-san said:


> I wish Yahiko's body was used. Deva Realm Yahiko looked bamf.Nagato could probably summon it.



It lacks the chakra receivers and Nagato lacks the transmitters. So no.


----------



## Maximo (Aug 15, 2011)

this is what will most likely happen ..


Naruto evades death, most likely the Naruto that Nagato is trying to kill right now is just a clone ..
Itachi steps in to help Naruto
Itachi sacrifices himself so that Naruto can defeat Nagato


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Aug 15, 2011)

I fully expect Nagato to take this victory against Itachi. Don't let me down


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 15, 2011)

Nagato beats both Bee and Itachi which forces Naruto to get serious and show his true power >:]


----------



## Jizznificent (Aug 15, 2011)

Final Jutsu said:


> Side question:  What would your reaction be if Itachi tried Tsukiyomi on Nagato, and he simply said  "Genjutsu of this level won't work on me."?


i wouldn't be too surprised but at the same time i would 



vered said:


> i doubt Nagato brushing off tsukoyumi would cause that much of a chaos.
> It wont surprise anyone for the Rinnegan to counter it.
> On the contrary at this point of time Tsukoyimi actually working would make that big impact.
> im more interested in seeing Nagato vs Susanoo.


on paper, preta should do the trick really (or even shinra tensei if it's aimed in the right spot). but then itachi would just make another susanoo if he still has enough chakra.



Sennin of Hardwork said:


> Wonder if Nagato will display some Bunshins of any type, that way he can have his Rin'negan six field of vision skill activated.


asura path had a technique where he manifests extra faces. if nagato can replicate that then he could still have a pseudo shared vision/ multiple vision ability. although the bunshin idea could possibly work too.


----------



## Sniffers (Aug 15, 2011)

This is such a fanfic fight. It's awesome! To see Itachi vs Nagato would be priceless. Especially since I made my Itachi vs Nagato manga edit exactly 1 year ago. 

Get Naruto and Killer B out of there, Kishi.


----------



## Mariko (Aug 15, 2011)

Maximo said:


> this is what will most likely happen ..
> 
> 
> Naruto evades death, most likely the Naruto that Nagato is trying to kill right now is just a clone ..
> ...



Well, this is the most probable and most consistent prediction...


----------



## Lunki (Aug 15, 2011)

I wanna see Naruto vs Nagato both go all out


----------



## Jizznificent (Aug 15, 2011)

Sniffers said:


> This is such a fanfic fight. It's awesome! To see Itachi vs Nagato would be priceless. Especially since I made my Itachi vs Nagato manga edit exactly 1 year ago.
> 
> Get Naruto and Killer B out of there, Kishi.


no, i want my 3 vs 1...


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 15, 2011)

Jizznificent said:


> no, i want my 3 vs 1...



You'll have your 3v1... For a while. I bet Nagato somehow gets rid of Bee and Itachi and then it'll be Naruto vs. Nagato.


----------



## Jizznificent (Aug 15, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> You'll have your 3v1... For a while. I bet Nagato somehow gets rid of Bee and Itachi and then it'll be Naruto vs. Nagato.


nagato will capture bee then itachi will use tsukiyomi on naruto to teach him how to use the art of run so that they can retreat for a bit.


----------



## Ukoku (Aug 15, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> You'll have your 3v1... For a while. I bet Nagato somehow gets rid of Bee and Itachi and then it'll be Naruto vs. Nagato.



How it should be  

However, I do think it would be kind of nice if Kabuto had Nagato summon Yahiko and Konan. Though it's not very likely .


----------



## Mariko (Aug 15, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> You'll have your 3v1... For a while. *I bet Nagato somehow gets rid of Bee and Itachi and then it'll be Naruto vs. Nagato*.



U bet very well! I bet so and I hope so. 

But kishi is still a Trolling Bender, you know:


----------



## Tyrion (Aug 15, 2011)

Bit of a overkill for Nagato to get rid of Bee and Itachi and fight Naruto after :/


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 15, 2011)

A.Glover92 said:


> Bit of a overkill for Nagato to get rid of Bee and Itachi and fight Naruto after :/




RM Naruto needs a real solo battle
This is the freaking third Sage of the Six Paths we're talking about 
I could totally see him Shinra Tensei Bee and Itachi far away like he did with the boss toads in Naruto vs. Pain.
describes Naruto's as bright and warm.


----------



## Sniffers (Aug 15, 2011)

A.Glover92 said:


> Bit of a overkill for Nagato to get rid of Bee and Itachi and fight Naruto after :/



That's what I thought. Nagato gets to look good at the cost of Naruto, Killer B and Itachi? Do people really expect Kishimoto have an equal hard on for Nagato than for Naruto, Killer B and Itachi combined?


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 15, 2011)

Sniffers said:


> That's what I thought. Nagato gets to look good at the cost of Naruto, Killer B and Itachi? Do people really expect Kishimoto have an equal hard on for Nagato than for Naruto, Killer B and Itachi combined?



I think Nagato will just get rid of Bee and Itachi so Kishi can give us Naruto vs. Nagato and show that Naruto has grown more powerful than Nagato.


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 15, 2011)

Sniffers said:


> That's what I thought. Nagato gets to look good at the cost of Naruto, Killer B and Itachi? Do people really expect Kishimoto have an equal hard on for Nagato than for Naruto, Killer B and Itachi combined?



Not a hard thing for the author to do when Nagato and Naruto are the shinobi whose full battle potential haven't been explored. 
_Seemingly_ Itachi is largely done and Killer B only _arguably_ has to show a Samehada fusion.

My point? From what I've noticed in the manga, Kishimoto tends to make those whose battle potential unknown shine a lot more than others whose are known.


----------



## Sniffers (Aug 15, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> I think Nagato will just get rid of Bee and Itachi so Kishi can give us Naruto vs. Nagato and show that Naruto has grown more powerful than Nagato.



My guess still remains that the Kyuubi gets ripped out, but while that happens Naruto smashes Nagato's head in. This would've killed non-zombie Nagato, so Naruto keeps his dignity, while the Kyuubi gets extracted, which has to happen at some point if we want to see the Juubi. Killer B takes Naruto to Tsunade to save his life and Itachi fights Nagato when he regenerates. Everyone keeps their dignity and hype, all fandoms pleased, and the seeds for the Juubi are laid down. It's by far the best solution imo.

Naruto can have his epic fight with Sasuke. It's best to see all the abilities of RM then rather now anyway.


----------



## Mariko (Aug 15, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> *RM Naruto needs a real solo battle*
> *I could totally see him Shinra Tensei Bee and Itachi far away like he did with the boss toads in Naruto vs. Pain.*






Most likely since Nagato wants Naruto to be the one who will fulfill his dream.
But what about Kabuto's plot?


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 15, 2011)

Naruto could still show his abilities with RM against Sasuke, he's yet to master the Bijuu-Dama or fuse Kyuubi Mode with Sennin Mode.

So there's room for him to flesh RM out against Nagato here, or at least what Naruto can currently do with RM.
Seems perfect too as it gives us an idea on how 'ready' Naruto is to handle an aspect of Madara's arsenal; we know Naruto arguably renders Mokuton useless.
So possibly Naruto's counter to EMS/MS will remain a surprise vs Madara or be shown via Sasuke.

I used to think Itachi would show Naruto's answer to MS, but I'm trying- really I am- but I can't shake the feeling that he'll be 'dead' soon after his meaningful talk with Naruto.

Well, with his body back, hopefully we see the Hell Realm in action. It just seems to be a slightly modified Human Realm at this point, would be quite interesting if it turned out to be a little broader or different than we initially expected.


----------



## jso (Aug 15, 2011)

Naruto wont show too much against Nagato because otherwise we'll know ways in which he could deal with Rinnegan-Madara. For that reason I dont see a Naruto vs Nagato 1-on-1 scenario lasting long, if occurring at all. The 3-on-1 might last a little longer and then Naruto might hold his own shortly, but then Itachi will self-sacrifice and double-Totsuka the fight to an end.

That is unless Madara shows up with the Edo-Pain Jinchuuriki.


----------



## bearzerger (Aug 15, 2011)

Arles Celes said:


> Plot relavance works wonders...and Itachi and Nagato even as edo's are way more important to the plot than the edo kages. The fact that Itachi and Nagato face the strongest guys the allaince has to offer speaks for itself IMO.



Plot relevance is why Itachi and Nagato are the ones who are facing Naruto and why they don't get dealt with in one or two chapters like Gaara's father, but it doesn't make them stronger than the Edo Kage. Atleast not by default. They have highly specialized and troublesome abilities, but again while those abilities might make them more valuable to Kabuto it still doesn't mean they are stronger.



> With Kabuto his 6th coffin mystery will most likely be revealed while Tobi is still alive so if Naruto faces Tobi before that happens then either Tobi will win or at least wont die yet. If Kabuto betrays Tobi and they fight(during which the coffin secret is revealed) then Kabuto will probably lose as Tobi is more important to the plot that he is.



Tobi might survive, but there's no doubt in my mind that Naruto will win this war and prevent Tobi from going through with his Eye of the Moon plan. Moreover I disagree on your assessment of the outcome between Tobi and Kabuto should they fight. Sure Tobi is more important to the plot right now, but his importance is all bound up in the current war. As I said before Tobi is fully committed. He's taking great risks to accomplish his goals. Once Naruto has won this war what will there be left for Tobi? Not much. Sasuke will no doubt surpass him once he gets used to the EMS. It's a typical plot for manga and fantasy in general. Once a major villain steps in to the foreground and attempts to realize his ultimate ambition his death is often imminent. 
Now don't get me wrong, the evil which motivates Tobi might very well survive, whether by taking Sasuke as his new host or somehow else, but Tobi as a character doesn't have much future in my opinion.



> Also if for some reason Kabuto decides to hunt Sasuke while Madara is busy with Naruto and Killer Bee, then Sasuke will definitely obliterate Kabuto to hype his EMS. So even if he has no interest in this war, his goal(getting Sasuke) will fail just like his attempt to capture Naruto and Killer Bee IMO.



Agreed, if Sasuke and Kabuto clash before Sasuke's fight with Naruto Kabuto is doomed. In fact I really don't see much of a chance Kishi would allow Sasuke to lose to Kabuto unless Sasuke is in a severely weakened state, like immediately after he went up against Naruto. Sasuke is just too strongly protected by plot to lose.


----------



## shintebukuro (Aug 15, 2011)

Bearzerger said:
			
		

> Once Naruto has won this war what will there be left for Tobi? Not much. Sasuke will no doubt surpass him once he gets used to the EMS. It's a typical plot for manga and fantasy in general. Once a major villain steps in to the foreground and attempts to realize his ultimate ambition his death is often imminent.
> Now don't get me wrong, the evil which motivates Tobi might very well survive, whether by taking Sasuke as his new host or somehow else, but Tobi as a character doesn't have much future in my opinion.



There's too much mystery surrounding Tobi for him to be done any time soon. Keep in mind his story also intertwines with Zetsu's.


----------



## Arles Celes (Aug 15, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> Plot relevance is why Itachi and Nagato are the ones who are facing Naruto and why they don't get dealt with in one or two chapters like Gaara's father, but it doesn't make them stronger than the Edo Kage. Atleast not by default. They have highly specialized and troublesome abilities, but again while those abilities might make them more valuable to Kabuto it still doesn't mean they are stronger.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




How Nagato and Itachi truly compare to the kages will be revealed in the upcoming chapter(s). If Naruto goes all out against Nagato but his opponent is able to hold his own against him or better(forcing Bee and/or Itachi to assist him in order to win) then at the very least Nagato will be confirmed as superior than the kages. In the case that Naruto starts losing and then Itachi decides to fight in his place(telling Naruto to not waste more strenght unnecessarily) and takes out Nagato in a double KO then both Itachi and Nagato will prove themselves to be stronger than the kages IMO. Of course I do not mean that the difference would be so huge that they could stomp them or anything like that...


Both Tobi and Sasuke changed their mind often enough like when Sasuke decided to go to Konoha to destroy it right away or when he said that he will only target the elders(though here it was mostly Kishi changing his mind regarding his character I guess). Tobi deciding to capture Naruto right after obtaining the Rinnegan and then leaving it to Kabuto could also be an example I guess. Tobi has the ultimate plot shield as long as his mask is shielding his face. Even if he is not the FV he was potrayed already as Naruto's personal opponent so I do not see anyone else taking him down. I agree though that if he is an impostor(a twist of sorts will probably happen) then he wont last long enough to be FV. The long haired guy with a mask from the flashbacks might actaully be the real deal after all...


Well this time there is no one to heal Sasuke so he cant end up lethally wounded like during his fights with Bee or Danzou. Karin wont return to him and I do not see Sakura betraying the alliance just to become his new medic(he would kill her immediately). So Sasuke has to win against anyone he faces before his fight with Naruto without sustaining any bigger wounds as no one will heal him and being beaten by someone else would diminish the hype for the Naruto Vs Sasuke fight tremendously.

Perhaps if Kishi makes Naruto Vs Sasuke the final fight then this arc final battles will be Naruto Vs Tobi and Sasuke Vs Kabuto. During those battles they could both master their respective powers so that they can go at full strength when they finall face each other. We shall see...


----------



## Face (Aug 15, 2011)

One thing I know for sure is that Naruto will be the one to finish off Nagato. I'm also sure that it won't be 3 vs 1 fight.


----------



## うずまきナルト (Aug 15, 2011)

will there be an early chapter this week?




Face said:


> One thing I know for sure is that Naruto will be the one to finish off Nagato. I'm also sure that it won't be 3 vs 1 fight.



I think Killer Bee is going down; and I don't think Itachi has his MS anymore because it faded in the last chapter. Thus meaning not a fully powered Itachi will be there, so Nagato may take them both out.


----------



## Icegaze (Aug 15, 2011)

Killer Bee is going down against Tobi-Madara's 6 paths. Itachi will seal himself and Nagato with Susano'o. Watch this space.


----------



## frenchmax (Aug 15, 2011)

I' m seriously thinking about some possible outcomes: 

-what if nagato manages to destroy itachi and itachi recomposes. Is shisui' s sharingan tech not negated? new body, new chance or what???
-
-What if nagato comes back to life through naruto and B' s chakra: doesn' t this cancel the contract of edo tensei (you can only control dead people you summoned but what happens when they come back to life?)They should at least be released from the contract

-what if itachi tsukyomied nagato and brought his concience forth through the genjutsu?
could he take him out of the influence of kabuto?

oh man so many questions


----------



## Klue (Aug 15, 2011)

frenchmax said:


> I' m seriously thinking about some possible outcomes:
> 
> -what if nagato manages to destroy itachi and itachi recomposes. Is shisui' s sharingan tech not negated? new body, new chance or what???



Not sure myself, but something tells me it that things wouldn't be that easy for Kabuto.



frenchmax said:


> -What if nagato comes back to life through naruto and B' s chakra: doesn' t this cancel the contract of edo tensei (you can only control dead people you summoned but what happens when they come back to life?)They should at least be released from the contract



How would he return to life? What about the living sacrifice's body that Nagato's soul is tied to?



frenchmax said:


> -what if itachi tsukyomied nagato and brought his concience forth through the genjutsu?
> could he take him out of the influence of kabuto?
> 
> oh man so many questions



Perhaps.


----------



## Tyrion (Aug 15, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> RM Naruto needs a real solo battle
> This is the freaking third Sage of the Six Paths we're talking about
> I could totally see him Shinra Tensei Bee and Itachi far away like he did with the boss toads in Naruto vs. Pain.
> Sozou Saisei



To be honest this isn't a solo battle because Nagato would have fought Bee and Itachi before fighting Naruto.

Also Naruto's "real solo battle" will only be against Sasuke or Madara. The people who are not Edo Tenseis. I am leaning towards Naruto v Sasuke of course because no other fight will be comparable against that one.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 15, 2011)

one thing i sure off is that naruto will end up being the one to take out nagato like other edos got taken out by people they knew. bee maybe drained with nagato taking his chakra and maybe out of the fight, and itachi will probably go down or release his soul like sasori and shin.


----------



## Tyrion (Aug 15, 2011)

うずまきナルト said:


> will there be an early chapter this week?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't think Itachi's MS faded away, looked like he just turned it off due to him not being in Kabuto's control anymore. And he was talking to Naruto so he didn't need MS.


----------



## bearzerger (Aug 15, 2011)

shintebukuro said:


> There's too much mystery surrounding Tobi for him to be done any time soon. Keep in mind his story also intertwines with Zetsu's.



the only real mystery Tobi still has is the face behind the mask. Is he really Madara or is he just posing as Madara? And that one can be easily revealed before the deciding fight of this war.



Arles Celes said:


> How Nagato and Itachi truly compare to the kages will be revealed in the upcoming chapter(s). If Naruto goes all out against Nagato but his opponent is able to hold his own against him or better(forcing Bee and/or Itachi to assist him in order to win) then at the very least Nagato will be confirmed as superior than the kages. In the case that Naruto starts losing and then Itachi decides to fight in his place(telling Naruto to not waste more strenght unnecessarily) and takes out Nagato in a double KO then both Itachi and Nagato will prove themselves to be stronger than the kages IMO. Of course I do not mean that the difference would be so huge that they could stomp them or anything like that...



I disagree. Nothing we see of Itachi or Nagato in this fight will help us put them in relation to the kages. The circumstances and their powers are just too different. Not only is it impossible to tell how any of the kages would deal with the two doujutsu, but their state of mind is completely different. The kages are operating on autopilot with zero motivation. Itachi is acting freely and Nagato is in mindless killing-machine mode. 



> Perhaps if Kishi makes Naruto Vs Sasuke the final fight then this arc final battles will be Naruto Vs Tobi and Sasuke Vs Kabuto. During those battles they could both master their respective powers so that they can go at full strength when they finall face each other. We shall see...



I don't know about Sasuke vs Kabuto, but like I said for me Naruto vs Tobi is already a done deal. Nothing else makes sense to decide the outcome of the war.


----------



## Itαchi (Aug 15, 2011)

Cant wait for the chapter... I predict Naruto being saved and itachi telling Bee
to get naruto to a save place. The long awaited fight between itachi and nagato.
On one side i really want these 2 to fight,but its kinda sad. They seemed so awesome together.Like they were BFs 
anyway,I think the outcome is pretty clear.
Itachi will seal nagato in Totsuka after a hard fight.
But somehow he will get sealed away,too.
I just hope he wont get fodderized by madara for his hype 
Or maybe he will somehow just seal himself with nagato.


----------



## Klue (Aug 15, 2011)

Wait, wait, wait - bearzerger, do you really believe Kabuto is going to usurp Tobi as the main villain following this arc?

He's just Orochimaru all over again.


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Aug 15, 2011)

Klue said:


> Wait, wait, wait - bearzerger, do you really believe Kabuto is going to usurp Tobi as the main villain following this arc?
> 
> He's just Orochimaru all over again.



I think anything can go. They both got a kunai to their necks: Madara proclaims to be manipulating Kabuto and has zetsu spores on him, and Kabuto is admitting to looking for ways to 1-up and gain control over Madara. Gotta keep in mind that Kabuto is part of Naruto's generation but also admits that he cant face off with Madara head on, so that does lead me to think that Kabuto will succeed in getting a major powerup


----------



## Itαchi (Aug 15, 2011)

Yeah i just wonder who will be the final villian now...Well i rather want madara or sasuke ;o! But thats just me..


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Aug 15, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> The only real mystery Tobi still has is the face behind the mask.



Not even close.



silenceofthelambs said:


> Here is everything we don't know about [Madara]:
> 
> 1. Whether Izuna actually gave his eyes up willingly, or if Madara took them forcefully.
> 2. How he survived against Hashirama Senju.
> ...



There's too much mystery surrounding Madara for him to go down this arc. He is staying, whether you like it or not.


----------



## bearzerger (Aug 15, 2011)

Klue said:


> Wait, wait, wait - bearzerger, do you really believe Kabuto is going to usurp Tobi as the main villain following this arc?
> 
> He's just Orochimaru all over again.



No, I don't. I do think however that Tobi is at the end of his rope and that Kabuto will survive him as a villain. And I'm quite strict with my definition of Tobi. If for example Tobi does turn out to be Obito who is possessed by Madara I would still call it Tobi's demise if Madara was forced to give up Obito's body and use his own.

As for Kabuto's future I don't know. I agree that he doesn't have what it takes to serve as the main villain, but I do think Kishi can keep him around as an independent villain.



silenceofthelambs said:


> Not even close.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Two things, for one I don't think that every little thing we don't know about a character constitutes a mystery. For example we don't know how old Madara was or what kind of stats he had, but those two things aren't really mysteries. How he met Zetsu or the origin of his phasing ability aren't what I would call mysteries. Now the origin of Black Zetsu is a mystery, but that's Zetsu's and not Tobi's.
And the second, at the root of several of your argument there is just one mystery. Just who is Tobi's real identity? Is it Madara as most think or someone else after all? And that one I believe was covered by me.


----------



## Jinchuriki-san (Aug 15, 2011)

silenceofthelambs said:


> Not even close.
> 
> 
> 
> There's too much mystery surrounding Madara for him to go down this arc. He is staying, whether you like it or not.



What's funny to me is that list of points could actualy be revealed in a couple flashback chapters during his final moment before or after battle.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 15, 2011)

well it does not look good for madara since he is already showing his cards and going to the front lines while sasuke and kabuto have not shown their powers. sasuke his ems. and kabuto the 6th coffin and whatever jutsu he said he had. while we saw madara izanagi already and now we have seen his 6 paths and they are going to a big fight possibly against naruto. but i think this tobi is over i think they are 2 tobis the real madara the one with long hair and this tobi. i think this tobi is a madara clone like zetsu seems to be a shodai clone.


----------



## Klue (Aug 15, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> No, I don't. I do think however that Tobi is at the end of his rope and that Kabuto will survive him as a villain. And I'm quite strict with my definition of Tobi. If for example Tobi does turn out to be Obito who is possessed by Madara I would still call it Tobi's demise if Madara was forced to give up Obito's body and use his own.
> 
> As for Kabuto's future I don't know. I agree that he doesn't have what it takes to serve as the main villain, but I do think Kishi can keep him around as an independent villain.



So, if Kabuto isn't the guy, and Madara is gone, who will carry the story as the main villain?

Sasuke?


----------



## bearzerger (Aug 15, 2011)

Klue said:


> So, if Kabuto isn't the guy, and Madara is gone, who will carry the story as the main villain?
> 
> Sasuke?



Obviously the evil which drives Tobi. Whether it's the Jyuubi or the spirit of Rikudou's elder son.


----------



## Itαchi (Aug 15, 2011)

I would be very dissapointed if madara wasnt the FV.

sauce would be ok,problem is: how the hell shall he surpass 90 years fighting experience,EMS + rinnegan  ?


----------



## VlAzGuLn (Aug 15, 2011)

Kentachiorra said:


> I would be very dissapointed if *madara wasnt the FV.*sauce would be ok,problem is: how the hell shall he surpass 90 years fighting experience,EMS + rinnegan  ?



i'd rather choose orochimaru to be fv


----------



## Penance (Aug 15, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> Obviously the evil which drives Tobi. Whether it's the Jyuubi or the spirit of Rikudou's elder son.



I concur...


----------



## Jizznificent (Aug 15, 2011)

i predict nagato summoning gedo mazo 

i predict:

- some rinnegan hype (we haven't had one of those in a while).
- more revelation on rikudou.
- nagato using hell realm to heal some of his summons and doing something with asura realm.
- itachi taking down the chameleon and distracting nagato, hence naruto being saved from the soul rip.
- itachi using susanoo at some point.
- killer bee using more of his hachibi mastery (and maybe going full eight tailed).
- killerbee being captured? 

 in less than 2 days, shit will get real on NF. mods, be prepared! 


VlAzGuLn said:


> are there going to be early spoilers? (tomorrow)


if we're lucky, but i doubt it. just expect it to come out on wedneday to avoid dissapointment.


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Aug 15, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> Two things, for one I don't think that every little thing we don't know about a character constitutes a mystery. For example we don't know how old Madara was or what kind of stats he had, but those two things aren't really mysteries. How he met Zetsu or the origin of his phasing ability aren't what I would call mysteries. Now the origin of Black Zetsu is a mystery, but that's Zetsu's and not Tobi's.



The points in my list aren't "little details." They're mysteries that can't be covered in two or three chapters (where another poster claims they easily can). 

Why would you consider the origin of Madara's space-time ninjutsu or phasing ability a minor or insignificant detail? For all we know, those could have belonged to another Uchiha, whose Sharingan Madara stole while on the hunt for the supreme doujutsu. Thus shedding more light on the clan as a whole.



bearzerger said:


> And the second, at the root of several of your argument there is just one mystery. Just who is Tobi's real identity? Is it Madara as most think or someone else after all? And that one I believe was covered by me.



He is Madara. I used to be able to empathize with the Tobi ≠ Madara faction, but not anymore.

There is no one else who can fill this role, besides Madara himself. It wouldn't even make sense for Tobi to be someone else, given all the knowledge he possesses of the Rinnegan, Sharingan, Izanagi (as well as utilization of it, requiring Uchiha and Senju DNA), Rikudou, and the Jubi.



Jinchuriki-san said:


> What's funny to me is that list of points could actualy be revealed in a couple flashback chapters during his final moment before or after battle.



Hashirama vs. Madara at the Valley of the End can be covered in a "couple of flashback chapters?"

The era of the "Bloody Mist" can be covered in a "couple of flashback chapters?"

The Uchiha massacre, as well as coup d'?tat, can be covered in a "couple of flashback chapters?"

I'd like to see you _try_ to fit all these events in two to three chapters.



bearzerger said:


> Obviously the evil which drives Tobi. Whether it's the Jyuubi or the spirit of Rikudou's elder son.



Madara isn't driven by hatred; he uses it.


----------



## vered (Aug 15, 2011)

Jizznificent said:


> i predict nagato summoning gedo mazo
> 
> i predict:
> 
> ...



agree with most of this.would be nice to hear more about RS maybe from itachi itself?maybe in relation to the spiritual items?
although the Rinnegan hasn't had a clear hyping statement in a while,it did  get hyped through the revelation of preta realm power of restoration.Every new thing Nagato shows with the realms, is another power to the Rinnegan's  increasing list of dojutsu powers.


----------



## Dolohov27 (Aug 15, 2011)

I predict Naruto's WOF allowing him to tank getting soul pulled out.


----------



## Sniffers (Aug 15, 2011)

Dolohov27 said:


> I predict Naruto's WOF allowing him to tank getting soul pulled out.



That'd be so lame.. I can totally see that happen..


----------



## Jizznificent (Aug 15, 2011)

vered said:


> agree with most of this.would be nice to hear more about RS maybe from itachi itself?maybe in relation to the spiritual items?
> although the Rinnegan hasn't had a clear hyping statement in a while,it did  get hyped through the revelation of preta realm power of restoration.Every new thing Nagato shows with the realms, is another power to the Rinnegan's  increasing list of dojutsu powers.


well we normally get rinnegan hype through feats i guess but it would  nice to get more rinnegan hype through word of moUth as well, something  like... say a one on one situation between nagato and itachi:

itachi *thinking to himself*: "nagato possesses the power of the  legendary rinnegan; even i with my powerful doujutsu may not make it out  of this one alive... although, i'm already dead! YOHOHOHOHOHOHOHOHOHO! zombie  joke!" :ho


----------



## Klue (Aug 15, 2011)

Rinnegan hype? Screw that! You know what I want? 

New freaking jutsu.

Not only are we going to see the Rinnegan in action over the next few chapters, but again with Madara, and possibly Sasuke too.

I don't know how much longer I can fap to the Seven Pain Techniques.


----------



## Addy (Aug 15, 2011)

i predict a shingami coming in and saving the day 

it makes sens. itachi and nagato are souls who are at an "unrest" state. soon, they will become hallows.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 15, 2011)

VlAzGuLn said:


> i'd rather choose orochimaru to be fv



his done with. there nothing more to him


Klue said:


> Rinnegan hype? Screw that! You know what I want?
> 
> New freaking jutsu.
> 
> ...



doubt nagato will use new jutsus with the 7 paths powers being this powerful. an elemental attack would be pointless when he could use ST instead.


----------



## Jizznificent (Aug 15, 2011)

Klue said:


> Rinnegan hype? Screw that! You know what I want?
> 
> New freaking jutsu.
> 
> ...


who's to say we won't see new rinnegan jutsus to accompany the hype? 



Addy said:


> i predict a shingami coming in and saving the day
> 
> it makes sens. itachi and nagato are souls who are at an "unrest" state. soon, they will become hallows.


aizen will break into the narutoverse?


----------



## Yachiru (Aug 15, 2011)

Bloodlusted Itachi incoming. Madara's gonna arrive and set Itachi off on purpose..

More info here:


----------



## Gabe (Aug 15, 2011)

Yachiru said:


> Bloodlusted Itachi incoming. Madara's gonna arrive and set Itachi off on purpose..
> 
> More info here:



there is no such thing as blood lusted itachi he is suppose to be a man that hated conflict and war. doubt he would allow madara to get to him.


----------



## jso (Aug 15, 2011)

Nagato will make 5 kage-bunshins, and then they'll all hold hands to make a 6-way simultaneous seal and create the legendary 6-element-combined Kekkei-Rinne Troll Element release.

How's that for Rinnegan hype


----------



## nadinkrah (Aug 15, 2011)

Kyuubi realizes he'll die and somehow helps naruto


----------



## Ghost of Madara (Aug 15, 2011)

Highly unlikely that Itachi will be trolled.  He is Sasuke's "official" benchmark character, hence the special treatment given to him.  This is why he wasn't shown to be touched or hit when in a healthy state (he wasn't even shown getting assailed by Shinra Tensei), why he's paired up with Nagato, and why Kishimoto is implying the two are on the same level.

Those who expect Nagato to face all three characters at once credibly, or who expect Itachi to be tossed to the wayside by Nagato will be sorely disappointed.

I predict a mutual sealing, with Itachi and Nagato being sealed up by the Totsuka blade and it's likely that it will be confirmed that Itachi and Nagato are on the same level.


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 15, 2011)

Ghost of Madara said:


> Highly unlikely that Itachi will be trolled.  He is Sasuke's "official" benchmark character, hence the special treatment given to him.



Depends how one defines 'troll'. Seems to vary in definition here; the mere thought of X defeating Y seems to constitute as a troll, for example.


----------



## vered (Aug 15, 2011)

Jizznificent said:


> well we normally get rinnegan hype through feats i guess but it would  nice to get more rinnegan hype through word of moUth as well, something  like... say a one on one situation between nagato and itachi:
> 
> itachi *thinking to himself*: "nagato possesses the power of the  legendary rinnegan; even i with my powerful doujutsu may not make it out  of this one alive... although, i'm already dead! YOHOHOHOHOHOHOHOHOHO! zombie  joke!" :ho



yea a statement like hype would probably come from Itachi himself or perhaps directly about RS.


----------



## Marsala (Aug 15, 2011)

Googleplex said:


> Depends how one defines 'troll'. Seems to vary in definition here; the mere thought of X defeating Y seems to constitute as a troll, for example.



Over half the fandom, who have all been predicting Itachi's imminent defeat/humiliation, will be trolled if he does seal Nagato and continues on as an active character and ally of Naruto.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 15, 2011)

itachi nor nagato will get trolled but i doubt they will remain active as narutos allies. since he is suppose to end the war himself.

with all this hype imagine the disappointment if kishi goes back to the kages. but luckily naruto is involved and kishi wont leave the fight.


----------



## Marsala (Aug 15, 2011)

Gabe said:


> itachi nor nagato will get trolled but i doubt they will remain active as narutos allies. since he is suppose to end the war himself.


Naruto is not fighting the war by himself. Bee is right there with him. Adding Itachi would change little, especially if Bee gets captured by Madara in the near future.


----------



## Itαchi (Aug 15, 2011)

I have to say i also doubt that itachi and nagato will survive this... T_T


----------



## Gabe (Aug 15, 2011)

Marsala said:


> Naruto is not fighting the war by himself. Bee is right there with him. Adding Itachi would change little, especially if Bee gets captured by Madara in the near future.



what would be the point of itachi continuing if he left sasuke and kohona to naruto what else doe she have. and he will end the war by finishing madara. like naruto told itachi he has done enough for the village and he will take care of everything.


----------



## Ghost of Madara (Aug 15, 2011)

Googleplex said:


> Depends how one defines 'troll'. Seems to vary in definition here; the mere thought of X defeating Y seems to constitute as a troll, for example.



I use the term in the general sense of the forum's usage and understanding.  In this context it refers to being "outclassed" or being portrayed in a clearly inferior light.


----------



## lathia (Aug 15, 2011)

I hope we get a nice surprise in the form of an early spoiler. 

I still predict the focus changing back to Gaara and co vs Zzzzzombies.


----------



## sven-da-man (Aug 15, 2011)

Uhm OBVIOUSLY Itachi will not die. kishi introduced the crow WAY back when.. Now it turns out this crow " accidently"  brought Itachi back due to shisui's jutsu. Only to be killed off again the next chapter?... nope


----------



## Klue (Aug 15, 2011)

sven-da-man said:


> Uhm OBVIOUSLY Itachi will not die. kishi introduced the crow WAY back when.. Now it turns out this crow " accidently"  brought Itachi back due to shisui's jutsu. Only to be killed off again the next chapter?... nope



Yup.

I think it's less likely to happen than Nagato falling a chapter after being revitalized.


----------



## vered (Aug 15, 2011)

sven-da-man said:


> Uhm OBVIOUSLY Itachi will not die. kishi introduced the crow WAY back when.. Now it turns out this crow " accidently"  brought Itachi back due to shisui's jutsu. Only to be killed off again the next chapter?... nope



Itachi is still dead.an edo.the only thing the crow did was to genjutsu him to protect konoha which goes well with how kabuto is going to unleash Nagato upon them.the most realistic outcome here would be for both of them to end their existence as edos either by moving on/sealed or getting fully resurrected back to the living.


----------



## polskanaruto (Aug 15, 2011)

i tell you the true spoiler

madara has enough people now for gedo mazou

the battlefield is everywhere out of control 

naruto was a kagebunshin , itachi tells bee to esacpe to naruto

madara does a moon jutsu everyone is looking and says the legend is true

zetsu tells sasuke to take off the bandages because the moment is now 

for this moment someone takes off a mask 

and says a new age of darkness begins


----------



## Itαchi (Aug 15, 2011)

polskanaruto said:


> i tell you the true spoiler
> 
> madara has enough people now for gedo mazou
> 
> ...



well that would live up to the recent hype,at least xD


----------



## BroKage (Aug 15, 2011)

Honestly I'm not fan of plothax Itachi but him staying alive would intriguing. He wouldn't be able to join the alliance because he doesn't want the truth of him being a good guy coming out, so I wonder what his plans would be (aside from dealing with Sasuke/Kabuto/Madara, of course).

Unfortunately, the fact that Itachi's immortal probably dooms him, paradoxically.


----------



## Marsala (Aug 15, 2011)

Arcystus said:


> Honestly I'm not fan of plothax Itachi but him staying alive would intriguing. He wouldn't be able to join the alliance because he doesn't want the truth of him being a good guy coming out, so I wonder what his plans would be (aside from dealing with Sasuke/Kabuto/Madara, of course).
> 
> Unfortunately, the fact that Itachi's immortal probably dooms him, paradoxically.



In the long run, yes.

In the short run, he can hang around with Naruto and Bee and fight Neo-Pain when Madara shows up.


----------



## blacksword (Aug 15, 2011)

After Nagato is dealt I would lol if Kabuto says somthing like _" Looks like my edos are destroyed, it's time for me personally to enter the frontline, because I'm even stronger than all my Edo's combined"_.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 15, 2011)

only reason i would like nagato to free himself and he sees madara with his rinnegan and he finds out konan was killed by madara. would be interesting to see if he goes back to his crazy self pre book where he killed hanzou and all his friends and family and their children.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Aug 15, 2011)

Time for him to start Yellow flashing around this bitch!

And take uncle Bee to safety! Bee must not die!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## blacksword (Aug 15, 2011)

> Time for him to start Yellow flashing around this bitch!


Honestly speaking Naruto is kinda dissapointing. Minato would've hiraishin out of the way if Nagato tried to soul-rip him.


----------



## Klue (Aug 15, 2011)

blacksword said:


> Honestly speaking Naruto is kinda dissapointing. Minato would've hiraishin out of the way if Nagato tried to soul-rip him.



Of course, Minato can teleport or summon himself else where, Naruto cannot.


----------



## Addy (Aug 15, 2011)

blacksword said:


> Honestly speaking Naruto is kinda dissapointing. Minato would've hiraishin out of the way if Nagato tried to soul-rip him.



naruto is already disappointing. seriously, i am not a minato fan but i can't see how fans can see the flamboyant lightbulb naruto act like minato


----------



## jso (Aug 15, 2011)

blacksword said:


> Honestly speaking Naruto is kinda dissapointing. Minato would've hiraishin out of the way if Nagato tried to soul-rip him.


What if Minato managed to Hiraishin himself out of there, but his soul remained in Nagato's hand? Self-pwn


----------



## Addy (Aug 15, 2011)

jso said:


> What if Minato managed to Hiraishin himself out of there, but his soul remained in Nagato's hand? Self-pwn



it would still mean tha the trolled himself....... no wait. in order for that to be true, minato has to have the intent of trolling himself.


----------



## Summers (Aug 16, 2011)

This chapter better be BOSS! I want a battle royal. I want it to be like the when this fight first started, where we had a bunch of feats to analyze and nitpick and no useless hype statements.
Look at my sig!


----------



## Judecious (Aug 16, 2011)

Really just want to see Naruto vs Nagato(full powered)

Bee and Itachi can sit on the sidelines


----------



## Penance (Aug 16, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Really just want to see Naruto vs Nagato(full powered)
> 
> Bee and Itachi can sit on the sidelines



^NarutIno, eh...


I'm pretty sure It'll be a 3-on-1 battle...


----------



## Mariko (Aug 16, 2011)

(most likely) fake spoiler from 2ch, just for deh lulz....:



> 完全体長門VS完全体イタチ
> ナルト、ビーを先に行かす
> 
> カブトVSナルト、ビー
> ...


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 16, 2011)

> Complete the entire full length Itachi VS Gate
> Naruto advantage before the Bee
> 
> Naruto VS Kabuto, Bee
> ...



Yeah, it's fake.


----------



## Marsala (Aug 16, 2011)

ero_luffy said:


> (most likely) fake spoiler from 2ch, just for deh lulz....:



Totally fake. Way too much happens, including Orochimaru taking over Kabuto, planning on taking over Sasuke, and Naruto vs. Sasuke starting.


----------



## blacksword (Aug 16, 2011)

> 完全体長門VS完全体イタチ
> ナルト、ビーを先に行かす
> 
> カブトVSナルト、ビー
> ...


LOL

In one chapter from Naruto vs Nagato to Naruto vs Sasuke. 

Doesn't make sense


----------



## Agony (Aug 16, 2011)

blacksword said:


> LOL
> 
> In one chapter from Naruto vs Nagato to Naruto vs Sasuke.
> 
> Doesn't make sense


it actually says:

prime nagato vs prime itachi

 kabuto vs naruto and bee

in the end,its sasuke vs naruto.


----------



## Klue (Aug 16, 2011)

These fake spoiler providers really need to work on their game.


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 16, 2011)

Wait.. What's this.. 

長門は人間のパスを終了しますが、影のクローンだ！蜂、ナルトとイタチの攻撃長門が、彼はカウンターのすべてを。長門は神羅転生、ハチとイタチが吹き飛ばさ使用しています。

ナルトVS長門！


----------



## vered (Aug 16, 2011)

usually we get them on wedensday though.however getting them today would be  nice.


----------



## Mariko (Aug 16, 2011)

Is that crap a prediction? (from 2ch, 5min ago):



> ・うずまきナルト
> ・うちはサスケ
> ・我愛羅
> ・うちはイタチ
> ...




edit: google trans:



> Naruto ?
> • The out of sasuke
> Gaara ?
> • The ferret out
> ...


----------



## vered (Aug 16, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> Wait.. What's this..
> 
> 長門は人間のパスを終了しますが、影のクローンだ！蜂、ナルトとイタチの攻撃長門が、彼はカウンターのすべてを。長門は神羅転生、ハチとイタチが吹き飛ばさ使用しています。
> 
> ナルトVS長門！



where did you get it?


----------



## Klue (Aug 16, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> Wait.. What's this..
> 
> 長門は人間のパスを終了しますが、影のクローンだ！蜂、ナルトとイタチの攻撃長門が、彼はカウンターのすべてを。長門は神羅転生、ハチとイタチが吹き飛ばさ使用しています。
> 
> ナルトVS長門！



This is what we get:



			
				Google Translation said:
			
		

> Nagato is the path to human ends, but the shadow clones! Bees, the gate length of Naruto and Itachi attack, counter him to all. Nagato is a reincarnation Shinra has been blown away with bees and Itachi.
> 
> Nagato Naruto VS!



I hope the real spoiler is along these lines.


----------



## Marsala (Aug 16, 2011)

Stop posting random posts from 2ch. They aren't any more informative than the average posts in this thread.


----------



## Mariko (Aug 16, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> ナルトVS長門！



Nagato VS Naruto...


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 16, 2011)

Marsala said:


> Stop posting random posts from 2ch. They aren't any more informative than the average posts in this thread.



It could be a real spoiler, but it's kind of...obvious, so it's probably an accurate prediction.

Naruto v. Nagato. I thought that was self-explanatory from the last chapter.


----------



## BroKage (Aug 16, 2011)

Why would Naruto send a shadow clone to help KB?

Then again, why would Kishi make an Itachi cliffhanger and then have Itachi turn out to be genjutsu? He's a troll.


----------



## Seph (Aug 16, 2011)

Arcystus said:


> Why would Naruto send a shadow clone to help KB?
> 
> *Then again, why would Kishi make an Itachi cliffhanger and then have Itachi turn out to be genjutsu? He's a troll.*



Um........ this already happened before, in the Danzou fight.


----------



## BroKage (Aug 16, 2011)

Sephiran said:


> Um........ this already happened before, in the Danzou fight.



That's what I was referencing.


----------



## Aazadan (Aug 16, 2011)

Klue said:


> These fake spoiler providers really need to work on their game.



Ya really.  The next thing you know, someones going to say Madara rolls up in a sharingan tank and then unleashes Sasuke.


----------



## ♥Red♥ (Aug 16, 2011)

i hope we will see Itachis jutsus that he didn?t show in his fight with sasuke


----------



## Cyclonic (Aug 16, 2011)

naruto 551: *SHIT GET'S  REAL.*

, summary
Title: SHIT GETS REAL.
, bee went back to face itachi again.
By then, Susano?o had already faded, shushi having a hard time controlling Amaterasu.

bee kicked but was avoided.
nagato has naruto by the balls 
naruto's losing his nintails power 
Then, something like a tank seems to arrive with Madara and Zetsu on it.

From the tank, Madara said to naruto ?narutooo, the new ten tails !?. naruto's kyubi is exchanged for the tailed beast in the gedo statue 

And then, the new sage of six paths is born?!

Naruto uses izanagi to create a nuclear tank jutsu

madaras body is fully healed from narutos life force, and he joins the fight against itachi.

Sasuke appears using Susano?o, is in a bitter mood with the sight of itachi.
he burst into tears , collapses and begins to hyperventilate.  

Sasuke has used his eternal mangekyou too early and his  body becoming stone.

kabuto appears and  is about to steal Sasuke with his snake coming out his ass , but Zetsu and Madara
appear in the middle of the fight, in what looks like some sort of  revamped tank using a metal gear,

Madara tells Sasuke that he will give him ?The true eye?

After saying that Madara implants the spiral eyes of the elder son  into sasuke [?!] giving him a NEW Doujutsu!
That is where it ends.


----------



## Ichiurto (Aug 16, 2011)

Well, with Kishimoto this could go either way.

On one hand, should Naruto need saving right now, his training looks like trash. Most of us would agree that wouldn't happen though.

However, we all know how Kishimoto writes Naruto.. Him getting owned by Nagato this quick would fit in with past writing.. Kakuzu, for instance, Sasuke etc.

I'm hoping he breaks that trend and that Naruto is a Kage-Bunshin. I'd love for it to be an exploding Rasengan though.


----------



## Sniffers (Aug 16, 2011)

Cyclonic said:


> naruto 551: *SHIT GET'S  REAL.*
> 
> , summary
> Title: SHIT GETS REAL.
> ...



Back at HQ TenTen wakes up with Rinnegan in her eyes! How did she get them? Read next week!


----------



## Trent (Aug 16, 2011)

Aazadan said:


> Ya really.  The next thing you know, someones going to say Madara rolls up in a sharingan tank and *then unleashes Sasuke...*



...who then uses his newfound power on a random kid passing by and _*make him age to a old man in seconds!!!*_ 

I really liked _that _fake spoiler.


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 16, 2011)

Kentachiorra said:


> So there are really guys who want a  fight between nagato and naruto ? SERIOUSLY? I think we have seen Pain vs Naruto already and it was an epic fight. Why drag that out ? Nagato fandom-service ? Blah. The Messiah and Nagato will fight.
> Amen.



1. Pain vs. Naruto was completely different, it was much larger scale with 6 pain bodies and lots of summons.
2. This is not Pain and this is not Sage Naruto anymore. This is full power Nagato, all six paths in one body vs. Kyubi Chakra Mode Naruto, who also has different style than Sage Naruto.

This will be mainly Nagato vs. Naruto.


----------



## Itαchi (Aug 16, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> 1. Pain vs. Naruto was completely different, it was much larger scale with 6 pain bodies and lots of summons.
> 2. This is not Pain and this is not Sage Naruto anymore. This is full power Nagato, all six paths in one body vs. Kyubi Chakra Mode Naruto, who also has different style than Sage Naruto.
> 
> This will be mainly Nagato vs. Naruto.



well anyway,it would be boring for another naruto vs rinnegan.
Show narutos skills against the rinnegan yet,already ?
I myself dont want to see that. I would rather like a fight
with Rinnegan vs Mangekyo sharingan between Nagato and the Messiah.
Even though they were so cute together 
Amen.


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 16, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> 1. Pain vs. Naruto was completely different, it was much larger scale with 6 pain bodies and lots of summons.
> 2. This is not Pain and this is not Sage Naruto anymore. This is full power Nagato, all six paths in one body vs. Kyubi Chakra Mode Naruto, *who also has different style than Sage Naruto.
> *
> This will be mainly Nagato vs. Naruto.



You mean spamming more rasengans and kicking and punching faster, yes that's definitely a new style


----------



## HawkMan (Aug 16, 2011)

Personally, I could care less who fights who. As long as it's done well.

On second thought, I'd _prefer_ opponents who'd never faced each other but have little chagrin with the alternative. It's not often we get this opportunity, as far as strong characters forced in a combative situation.


----------



## Hitt (Aug 16, 2011)

Naruto vs Nagato part II would be lame.  We've already seen this.  I still think the main purpose of this "fight" we're seeing is to close some last loopholes with these two characters.


----------



## Itαchi (Aug 16, 2011)

Hitt said:


> Naruto vs Nagato part II would be lame.  We've already seen this.  I still think the main purpose of this "fight" we're seeing is to close some last loopholes with these two characters.



I agree.
Anyway, Yeah I would also prefer a new fight between the 2 Akatsuki Tensai's.


----------



## Sword Sage (Aug 16, 2011)

Kentachiorra said:


> So there are really guys who want a  fight between nagato and naruto ? SERIOUSLY? I think we have seen Pain vs Naruto already and it was an epic fight. Why drag that out ? Nagato fandom-service ? Blah. The Messiah and Nagato will fight.
> Amen.



What is wrong having a Naruto vs Nagato(Pain) round 2? I mean come on, we haven't seen Naruto and Nagato fighting at full strength. With Nagato now at full healthy and strong body and Naruto's complete control of Kyuubi, it should be a great battle between them.


----------



## auem (Aug 16, 2011)

i would have preferred naruto vs. itachi fight,a ideal warm-up for naruto before his battle with sasuke....but itachi already breaking edo command ended that possibility...
people may be saying that this time we are seeing real nagato,not pein;but nagato is yet to show any new jutsu ...all the summons were there before and cliffhanger jutsu was also  alike that of  human realm...


----------



## Grimzilla (Aug 16, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> What is wrong having a Naruto vs Nagato(Pain) round 2? I mean come on, we haven't seen Naruto and Nagato fighting at full strength. With Nagato now at full healthy and strong body and Naruto's complete control of Kyuubi, it should be a great battle between them.



True, Naruto vs Pain part 1 was epic. What's wrong with a Naruto vs Nagato II

At least it's way better than Sasuke vs Itachi II so far


----------



## Sword Sage (Aug 16, 2011)

ShockDragoon said:


> True, Naruto vs Pain part 1 was epic. What's wrong with a Naruto vs Nagato II
> 
> At least it's way better than Sasuke vs Itachi II so far



It would atleast for Naruto having a real battle with Nagato in a full time fight.


----------



## auem (Aug 16, 2011)

ShockDragoon said:


> True, Naruto vs Pain part 1 was epic. What's wrong with a Naruto vs Nagato II
> 
> *At least it's way better than Sasuke vs Itachi II so far*


lol...i doubt it will reach such climax and all out end like sasuke vs. itachi in their final fight..


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 16, 2011)

Like it or not this is Naruto's first big fight after gaining control over Kyubi's chakra. He is the one who is gonna shine here.


----------



## Sniffers (Aug 16, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> Like it or not this is Naruto's first big fight after gaining control over Kyubi's chakra. He is the one who is gonna shine here.



A bit like how Sasuke shined against Killer B after his Mangekyou upgrade? 

Naruto can shine against Sasuke and after/before that Madara. In fact, I strongly feel Naruto should not shine here yet. Besides, some opponents need to be left for others imo.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 16, 2011)

naruto and nagato will end up fighting and naruto being the one to finish him is the likely outcome since he has a connection to nagato. like asuma was taken out by his team, hanzou by mifune, gaaras father by gaara, zabuza and haku by kakashi. same will happen to nagato.


----------



## MonkeyCannon (Aug 16, 2011)

Itachi was seen standing right next to Bee before the Shinra Tensei hit them. I struggle to think of a feasible explanation to how Itachi may somehow have stuck around on the battlefield (except for perhaps Susanoo), but a gut feeling tells me he did, and if my insticts are right...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Itachi Soloes


----------



## narutoispoppin (Aug 16, 2011)

I dont want the chapter to take this route but...more than likely, Itachi will take down Nagato, holding him off or taking both Nagato and himself out at the same time somehow. I wanted Itachi to talk to Sasuke now but it doesnt seem like it will happen.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Aug 16, 2011)

So yeah erm..I just read a spoiler that said Nagato tried to use shinra tensei on Naruto but Ten Ten stepped in with rikudo's fan and literally blew Shinra Tensei away..


----------



## Sniffers (Aug 16, 2011)

^^ Nagato and Orochimaru will be the best bros.


----------



## eyeknockout (Aug 16, 2011)

i predict itachi and nagato show us why they can do almost anything. itachi helps nagato break free and then together they kill madara, kabuto, zetsus and all edos. then naruto cries because he's supposed to be the savior, naruto gives them a book so nagato decides to bring all of the enemies back to life. itachi and nagato then hide in the shadows as permanent heros.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 16, 2011)

itachi will probably relese his soul next chapter or 2 like shin and sasori.


----------



## Klue (Aug 16, 2011)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> So yeah erm..I just read a spoiler that said Nagato tried to use shinra tensei on Naruto but Ten Ten stepped in with rikudo's fan and literally blew Shinra Tensei away..



As if that makes any sense.


----------



## Itαchi (Aug 16, 2011)

Klue said:


> As if that makes any sense.



you underistimate 1010s huge potential.

She is behind tobi.


----------



## T-Bag (Aug 16, 2011)

Kentachiorra said:


> you underistimate 1010s huge potential.
> 
> She is behind tobi.


1010 no longer has the fan though


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Aug 16, 2011)

Klue said:


> As if that makes any sense.



I know..lol fake spoilers aren't even trying.


----------



## Ichiurto (Aug 16, 2011)

It's beyond obvious Itachi is going to do something given his vanishing act last chapter.

Nagato/Kabuto about to be uchichaTroll'd.

"Genjutsu!?!"


----------



## Agony (Aug 16, 2011)

kishi making itachi breaking out of edo tensei alone,has its purpose.itachi is going to face nagato.naruto and bee will be going somewhere else.probably went to find madara or some shit.


----------



## Face (Aug 16, 2011)

Agony said:


> kishi making itachi breaking out of edo tensei alone,has its purpose.*itachi is going to face nagato.naruto and bee will be going somewhere else*.probably went to find madara or some shit.



OR he'll just end up searching for Sasuke.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 16, 2011)

Face said:


> OR he'll just end up searching for Sasuke.



doubt it since he said he would leave sasuke to naruto


----------



## Hexa (Aug 16, 2011)

This isn't an "agonize about the chapter" thread, you know.


----------



## ssaxamaphone (Aug 16, 2011)

i think naruto and itachi and bee will retreat


----------



## Lelouch71 (Aug 16, 2011)

I don't see how Naruto vs Nagato would be boring. This fight should had happen back in the Pain arc. While I would love to see Itachi, Killerbee, and Naruto team up to take down Nagato, I would be just as happy to see Nagato give KM Naruto some trouble. So long Nagato goes down like a man...I mean zombie I don't care what happens.


----------



## eyeknockout (Aug 16, 2011)

nagato kills naruto. then with itachi's genjutsu help nagato takes back control over his body and revives naruto.


----------



## Superstars (Aug 16, 2011)

I just hope we get updates on Madara.


----------



## GunX2 (Aug 16, 2011)

More Madara and Edo Kages please!


----------



## Gabe (Aug 16, 2011)

the edo kage fight may get the kakashi treatment and not be shown. but who knows.

wonder if naruto already finished with the zetsus and it wont be shown.


----------



## Taki (Aug 16, 2011)

GunX2 said:


> More Madara and Edo Kages please!



Im praying to god.


----------



## Klue (Aug 16, 2011)

Gabe said:


> the edo kage fight may get the kakashi treatment and not be shown. but who knows.
> 
> wonder if naruto already finished with the zetsus and it wont be shown.



$10.00 says Kakashi's fight will be shown, along with the Edo Kages. No way is Kishi going to off-panel so many characters.

Give the guy a little credit.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Aug 16, 2011)

If Madara shows up it better be to fight Nagato.

Madara says I killed Konan, Nagato breaks free of Edo. Him and Itachi take out Madara leaving Sasuke for final villian against Naruto.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 16, 2011)

Klue said:


> $10.00 says Kakashi's fight will be shown, along with the Edo Kages. No way is Kishi going to off-panel so many characters.
> 
> Give the guy a little credit.



probably but not right now with naruto and the others fighting right now. but remember he off paneled tenten anything is possible 



blacksword said:


> This year is Kakahi's year according to Kishi. Don't worry his rampage will be shown soon.


if it is his year it is gonna be a short year since it is already august and only 4 months are left in the year.


----------



## Brian (Aug 16, 2011)

We cut back to Kakashi's rampage

While Nagato vs Naruto, Itachi, and Killer Bee happen off panel


----------



## Marsala (Aug 16, 2011)

Sniffers said:


> A bit like how Sasuke shined against Killer B after his Mangekyou upgrade?
> 
> Naruto can shine against Sasuke and after/before that Madara. In fact, I strongly feel Naruto should not shine here yet. Besides, some opponents need to be left for others imo.



Yeah. Naruto got to shine against the Zetsu fodder. Bee has shone plenty over all of his appearances. This is Itachi's last, best chance to shine. Well, maybe not his last chance, but he won't beat Madara or Sasuke and sealing some of the Neo-Pains with Totsuka won't be as impressive.


----------



## Sci-Fi (Aug 16, 2011)

Nagato vs Naruto for a few chapers. I would rather see Nagato break free or Kabuto betray Madara and see a Nagato vs Pain V2. Itachi can battle Madara so the fights are even. Would be a nice 20 chapter fight.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 16, 2011)

Marsala said:


> Yeah. Naruto got to shine against the Zetsu fodder. Bee has shone plenty over all of his appearances. This is Itachi's last, best chance to shine. Well, maybe not his last chance, but he won't beat Madara or Sasuke and sealing some of the Neo-Pains with Totsuka won't be as impressive.



why would itachi need to shine if he is not a main character only main characters shine it seems. but they get embarrassed as well


----------



## hitokugutsu (Aug 16, 2011)

We got a Uzumaki & a Uchiha vs a Rikudou. They should be abel to hold their own, and with KillerBee even defeat him


----------



## Klue (Aug 16, 2011)

Sci-Fi said:


> Nagato vs Naruto for a few chapers. I would rather see Nagato break free or Kabuto betray Madara and see a Nagato vs Pain V2. Itachi can battle Madara so the fights are even. Would be a nice 20 chapter fight.



20 chapter fight?

I doubt the manga's final battle last that long.


----------



## eyeknockout (Aug 16, 2011)

Klue said:


> 20 chapter fight?
> 
> I doubt the manga's final battle last that long.



if you factor in all the talking where they don't do anything then yes it does last that long.

if you mean just the fighting then 8 chapters.

this fight should go till morning so that when the fight is finally over madara will have made an artificial juubi and be recking the alliance.


----------



## Itαchi (Aug 16, 2011)

Nagato Sennin said:


> If Madara shows up it better be to fight Nagato.
> 
> Madara says I killed Konan, Nagato breaks free of Edo. Him and Itachi take out Madara leaving Sasuke for final villian against Naruto.



That would be the biggest fanservice ever.

It would be awesome,tho


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 16, 2011)

No, forget the Kages, I don't want to see Gaara again, boring as hell.


----------



## Addy (Aug 16, 2011)

i predict tenten rampage 

and kabuto being it's victim


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Aug 16, 2011)

Itachi frees Nagato with a genjutsu. With Itachi and Nagato now in their prime and out of Kabuto's control, they proceed to kick the Akatsuki army's ass.

If that happened I would be "" for the rest of the manga.



jso said:


> What if Minato managed to Hiraishin himself out of there, but his soul remained in Nagato's hand? Self-pwn



As both a Nagato fan and Minato hater, I would lol.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 16, 2011)

jso said:


> What if Minato managed to Hiraishin himself out of there, but his soul remained in Nagato's hand? Self-pwn



minato has to much greatness to do that he would he wont lose his soul unless he chooses to


----------



## Addy (Aug 16, 2011)

naruto defeats nagato off panel. itachi has disappeared last chapter off panel. madara loses his powers off panel. kabuto losses off panel. the only thing we see is the kage fight


----------



## Sniffers (Aug 16, 2011)

Addy said:


> i predict tenten rampage
> 
> and kabuto being it's victim


That'd be the coolest off-panel event EVER!


----------



## eyeknockout (Aug 16, 2011)

itachi releases the souls of those he sucked up in totsuka and they are now under his control. orochimaru, many uchihas and his lover + other unknown s-ranks are released


----------



## Klue (Aug 16, 2011)

eyeknockout said:


> itachi releases the souls of those he sucked up in totsuka and they are now under his control. orochimaru, many uchihas and his lover + other unknown s-ranks are released



All for Nagato to fight? Sounds like one fucking epic prediction that I hereby give my stamp of approval to.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Aug 16, 2011)

Will of fire tanks soul rip. Believe it.


----------



## eliasGM (Aug 16, 2011)

Spoiler unconfirmed

japanesse

长门はナルトの魂を描画していない、いくつかの奇妙な検索のカラを感じる  
フェレットは、8つの叶は长门が含まれているとともに、长いドアではなく、相手を阻止しようとした  
ナルトは区别する必要が戦场に行进  
ポケットは、8つの棺をキャプチャするために6回目の试行を开始し、笑った计画はフーリガンが知られている  

chinesse  
长门抽鸣人灵魂失败，感到异样的查卡拉  
鼬阻止长门，但不是对手，与八尾留下一起牵制长门  
鸣人开赴战场帮助分辨绝兜  
启动第六棺材企图抓取八尾  
计划被阿飞知道


----------



## Sadgoob (Aug 16, 2011)

Translators, where art thou? 

It's been minutes! MINUTES!


----------



## lathia (Aug 16, 2011)

What is that JP, Chinese, or Korean!?

Say whaaaaat?


----------



## eliasGM (Aug 16, 2011)

lathia said:


> What is that JP, Chinese, or Korean!?
> 
> Say whaaaaat?



first part japanesse
second part chinesse


----------



## Addy (Aug 16, 2011)

lathia said:


> What is that JP, Chinese, or Korean!?
> 
> Say whaaaaat?



sometimes we get the raw chapter in Chinese. i don't know about Korean scans


----------



## lathia (Aug 16, 2011)

So Itachi stops Nagato and Naruto and Bee head towards the battlefield. According to the 100% reliable Google trans!


> Nagato Naruto soul pumping failure, Kara felt strange search
> Ferret stop Nagato, but not rivals, along with eight leaves contain Nagato
> Marched to the battlefield to help distinguish between Naruto must pocket
> Attempt to start the sixth coffin grab eight
> Plan is known hooligan





Wait! Upon re-reading... i just don't know what to make of it anymore. Tylenol PM is kicking in.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 16, 2011)

Not confirmed and not Ohana, and bad translation.


----------



## Sadgoob (Aug 16, 2011)

It seems Itachi sto**ps Nagato, and Kabuto whips out the sixth coffin.


----------



## Goobtachi (Aug 16, 2011)

Strategoob said:


> It seems Itachi sto**ps Nagato, and Kabuto whips out the motherfucking sixth coffin.



Make it happen Kishi 


**


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 16, 2011)

Its still not Ohana, so we don't know Strategos.


----------



## lathia (Aug 16, 2011)

We know that SuperSaiyaMan12. This isn't our first rodeo! We're just stubborn as they come and don't follow rules.


----------



## Shiorin (Aug 16, 2011)

I am 51% sure this is fake, because the Japanese version is a poor translation of the Chinese version. Yes, I speak both languages.



eliasGM said:


> Spoiler unconfirmed
> 
> japanesse
> 
> ...



Nagato fails to soul rip Naruto, feeling a strange chakra.
Itachi makes a move against Nagato, but not as an enemy; he and the Eight Tails restrain Nagato together.
Naruto goes to the battlefield to help distinguish (Zetsu).
The sixth coffin is activated to capture the Eight Tails.
Tobi learns of the plan.


----------



## Klue (Aug 16, 2011)

eliasGM, can you possibly delete that thread link? We don't want any trolls trolling the spoiler providers, further delaying the time the spoilers are released.

It's happened before: Infinite Long Cat. 



Strategoob said:


> It seems Itachi sto**ps Nagato, and Kabuto whips out the sixth coffin.



Itachi and Bee, restrained Nagato.


----------



## Sadgoob (Aug 16, 2011)

That's better than the 8 "Leaves" from the google translation.  I thought eight other ninja were coming to wrap that sucker in cloth. Plot no jutsu to the rescue!


----------



## forkandspoon (Aug 16, 2011)

hmm who could be in the 6th coffin....


----------



## eliasGM (Aug 16, 2011)

Klue said:


> eliasGM, can you possibly delete that thread link? We don't want any trolls trolling the spoiler providers, further delaying the time the spoilers are released.



ok, not problem


----------



## Klue (Aug 16, 2011)

Strategoob said:


> That's better than the 8 "Leaves" from the google translation.  I thought eight other ninja were coming to wrap that sucker in cloth. Plot no jutsu to the rescue!



Which would have only served to further indicate just how much of a fake this spoiler is. Sandaime Rikudou-sama is going to WTF own, guaranteed. 



eliasGM said:


> ok, not problem



Thanks bro!!


----------



## Sadgoob (Aug 16, 2011)

The "real" Madara seems like a good candidate at this point.


----------



## Deadway (Aug 16, 2011)

forkandspoon said:


> hmm who could be in the 6th coffin....



Raikages left hand of course... Iron claw is the only thing that will stop Bee... 

Thought this was obvious....


----------



## eyeknockout (Aug 16, 2011)

the 6th coffin is a 
*Spoiler*: __ 



espada


ninja with techniques solely to counter bijuu and doujutsu. it has no other purpose except cancellation.

...spoiler


----------



## Klue (Aug 16, 2011)

Strategoob said:


> The "real" Madara seems like a good candidate at this point.



Then who would Tobi be, and what affect could this revelation possibly have? That said, I too believe it's the real Madara. If not, hopefully it's not the Sage of the Six Paths.


----------



## Sadgoob (Aug 16, 2011)

Tobi is bastardized Zetsu-body, I think. **

Tobi is essentially Voldemort after Avada Kedevra. **


----------



## Shiorin (Aug 16, 2011)

If indeed Tobi is not Madara, then by this point in the story he must have been someone previously introduced. One way or another, one out of all of those theories about Madara, Zetsu, Hashirama, Obito, Shodai Rikudou Sennin, the elder son, Tobirama, Shisui, Minato, etc. being Tobi will surprise us all.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 16, 2011)

Tobi is going to be Sakura's father.


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 16, 2011)

Shiorin said:


> If indeed Tobi is not Madara, then by this point in the story he must have been someone previously introduced. One way or another, one out of all of those theories about Madara, Zetsu, Hashirama, Obito, Shodai Rikudou Sennin, the elder son, Tobirama, Shisui, Minato, etc. being Tobi will surprise us all.



I don't really mind who he is as long as he isn't some completely new Character.


----------



## Descent of the Lion (Aug 16, 2011)

I call it. Tobi is a corpse controlled by Madara's eye.


----------



## Sadgoob (Aug 16, 2011)

Tobi: Kakashi... I am your father.

Kakashi: NO! IT'S. NOT. POSSIBLE!!! **


----------



## Klue (Aug 16, 2011)

Regardless, if Tobi really isn't Madara, then Kishi would have so much more work to do, in his attempt to sort out the madness.

I can't even begin to envision a scenario where Tobi turns out to be a new character entirely. And absolutely, "NO Time Travel."


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 16, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Tobi is going to be Sakura's father.



From her Secret Clan that Kishi appears to have made considering in Part 1 he put her on a Cover with some symbol.

Link removed


----------



## Shiorin (Aug 16, 2011)

Tobi: Only I... can live forever.

Naruto: Come on Tobi, let's finish this the way we started. TOGETHER


----------



## Goobtachi (Aug 16, 2011)

If this spoiler is true, then  @Kishi, he doesn't even have the balls to show us who's the stronger/strongest from these 4 guys...Naruto leaves, nagato bloodlusted and B+Itachi not as enemies


----------



## Dr.Majestic (Aug 16, 2011)

its been a long time since ive posted here, but the manga has rewon my attention and has been really enjoyable these past few months. im thinking. we are going to see some interesting twists with madara's hold over those with the sharingan....


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 16, 2011)

Kay Faraday said:


> From her Secret Clan that Kishi appears to have made considering in Part 1 he put her on a Cover with some symbol.
> 
> Link removed


Sakura thought she was the only one left after she killed them all after going insane, but she missed her own father, the plot thickens.


----------



## Time Expired (Aug 16, 2011)

eliasGM said:


> Spoiler unconfirmed
> 
> japanesse
> 
> ...



Well - my Japanese is a little rusty, but I'll give it a go:

What Nagato's pulls back is not Naruto's soul, but rather a massive wad of belly-button lint.  It's a replacement technique so powerful it takes over 10 years to prepare (rolls eyes).  The lint statically clings to Nagato's hand and effectively nullifies Human Path's abilities.  

Naruto, unfazed by Nagato's assault, decides to counterstrike with his most potent jutsu: Harem technique.  It's so powerful in chakra mode that Nagato is utterly stymied.  Nagato falls backwards into (from out of nowhere) Itachi.  It looks like Itachi is making hand symbols, but it winds up being Sennen Goroshi - One Thousand Years of Pain[/I].  *STABS* The effects are so devastating that Nagato instantly turns to ashes, and Kabuto is even effected - he's crying and holding his ass.  

Naruto gestures to high-five Itachi, but reconsiders after giving the matter a second thought.  Killer Bee is looking on in stunned silence, and eventually manages to mutter "that was just. so. wrong." before wandering aimlessly off into the distance.

End Chapter.


----------



## N120 (Aug 16, 2011)

yeh, you need to work on your japanese a bit more bro.


----------



## Nikushimi (Aug 16, 2011)

Soul Assassin said:


> Well - my Japanese is a little rusty, but I'll give it a go:
> 
> What Nagato's pulls back is not Naruto's soul, but rather a massive wad of belly-button lint.  It's a replacement technique so powerful it takes over 10 years to prepare (rolls eyes).  The lint statically clings to Nagato's hand and effectively nullifies Human Path's abilities.
> 
> ...



^Why can't Kishi's actual chapters be this good?


----------



## Btbgfel (Aug 16, 2011)

eliasGM said:


> Spoiler unconfirmed
> 
> japanesse
> 
> ...



*THE SPOILER IS NOT CONFIRMED & LIKELY A FAKE ONE*
Trans from Chinese, i know nothing of japanese:
Nagato fails to soul rip Naruto, feeling a strange chakra.
Itachi makes a move against Nagato, but *is no match for nagato*; he and the Eight Tails stay behind to restrain Nagato together.
Naruto goes to the battlefield to help distinguish (Zetsu).
The sixth coffin is activated to capture the Eight Tails.
Tobi learns of the plan.


----------



## Katon-nin (Aug 16, 2011)

Soul Assassin said:


> Well - my Japanese is a little rusty, but I'll give it a go:
> 
> What Nagato's pulls back is not Naruto's soul, but rather a massive wad of belly-button lint.  It's a replacement technique so powerful it takes over 10 years to prepare (rolls eyes).  The lint statically clings to Nagato's hand and effectively nullifies Human Path's abilities.
> 
> ...


OMGOMGOMGOMGOMG!!!!!!!!! I'M SO HYPED NOW!!!


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 16, 2011)

Soul Assassin said:


> Well - my Japanese is a little rusty, but I'll give it a go:
> 
> What Nagato's pulls back is not Naruto's soul, but rather a massive wad of belly-button lint.  It's a replacement technique so powerful it takes over 10 years to prepare (rolls eyes).  The lint statically clings to Nagato's hand and effectively nullifies Human Path's abilities.
> 
> ...


you tried to be funny and epic failed.


----------



## eyeknockout (Aug 16, 2011)

Soul Assassin said:


> Well - my Japanese is a little rusty, but I'll give it a go:
> 
> What Nagato's pulls back is not Naruto's soul, but rather a massive wad of belly-button lint.  It's a replacement technique so powerful it takes over 10 years to prepare (rolls eyes).  The lint statically clings to Nagato's hand and effectively nullifies Human Path's abilities.
> 
> ...



that's what I thought the spoilers said, but I wasn't sure. thanks for the confirmation...best chapter so far


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 16, 2011)

Btbgfel said:


> *THE SPOILER IS NOT CONFIRMED & LIKELY A FAKE ONE*
> Trans from Chinese, i know nothing of japanese:
> Nagato fails to soul rip Naruto, feeling a strange chakra.
> Itachi makes a move against Nagato, but *is no match for nagato*; he and the Eight Tails stay behind to restrain Nagato together.
> ...



One Year.Three Phases.A World of Change.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Aug 16, 2011)

I hope this chapter has some cool spreads pages.



Jizznificent said:


> asura path had a technique where he manifests extra faces. if nagato can replicate that then he could still have a pseudo shared vision/ multiple vision ability. although the bunshin idea could possibly work too.



That could work, though aesthetically it would suck for the just restored Nagato. D: Thats why I brought up the Bunshins idea, since the Rin'nengan basically allows him to use any jutsu. He might as well go for Kage Bunshins just in case or use his jutsu that makes clones made up from the subject's 30% chakra from the 1st arc of Part II.



Klue said:


> $10.00 says Kakashi's fight will be shown, along with the Edo Kages. No way is Kishi going to off-panel so many characters.
> 
> Give the guy a little credit.



This. People were saying the Edo Kages were off-paneled when the night fell in this arc only to find out several chapters later that they weren't. Most Edos are being defeated on panel, even the ones with less relevance like Toroi.

I actually wouldn't mind that after this the shifts goes to Kakashi's 3rd division.



Shiorin said:


> I am 51% sure this is fake, because the Japanese version is a poor translation of the Chinese version. Yes, I speak both languages.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The bolded sounds very logical.



Soul Assassin said:


> Well - my Japanese is a little rusty, but I'll give it a go:
> 
> What Nagato's pulls back is not Naruto's soul, but rather a massive wad of belly-button lint.  It's a replacement technique so powerful it takes over 10 years to prepare (rolls eyes).  The lint statically clings to Nagato's hand and effectively nullifies Human Path's abilities.
> 
> ...



LOL.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Aug 16, 2011)

Btbgfel said:


> *THE SPOILER IS NOT CONFIRMED & LIKELY A FAKE ONE*
> Trans from Chinese, i know nothing of japanese:
> Nagato fails to soul rip Naruto, feeling a strange chakra.
> Itachi makes a move against Nagato, but *is no match for nagato*; he and the Eight Tails stay behind to restrain Nagato together.
> ...



*I want so much this spoiler to be true!*


----------



## Wu Fei (Aug 16, 2011)

I wont believe Itachi is no match until I see some Genjutsu blocking hax. I'm so happy lol.

Kishi will make damn sure the best panel he ever draws is the first time seeing Itachi and HEALED NAGATO in the same panel....cant wait.


----------



## Skaddix (Aug 16, 2011)

Sounds fake. If Naruto wanted to go back to the battlefield Bee and Naruto would have just gone with the Kages.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 16, 2011)

Soul Assassin said:


> Well - my Japanese is a little rusty, but I'll give it a go:
> 
> What Nagato's pulls back is not Naruto's soul, but rather a massive wad of belly-button lint.  It's a replacement technique so powerful it takes over 10 years to prepare (rolls eyes).  The lint statically clings to Nagato's hand and effectively nullifies Human Path's abilities.
> 
> ...


So much win.


----------



## Sadgoob (Aug 16, 2011)

Is it "no match" or "not as an enemy?" 

And why would Naruto leave if it was the former?


----------



## Wu Fei (Aug 16, 2011)

Mike Von J said:


> *I want so much this spoiler to be true!*



I know right.

the thing that makes me believe is that Madara HAS to find out about this crazy shit.

its a set up. 8 Tails captured. Itachi's story will wrap up with Madara confrontation AT LAST.

And Nagato has to find out about Konan.

And if Kabuto is bringing out his big gun....well...The 2nd and 3rd Rikudous are meeting up.....soooo it only makes sense that the FIRST comes out right?


----------



## Itαchi (Aug 16, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> So much win.



Hell yes.

that was a great laugh


----------



## Judecious (Aug 16, 2011)

Btbgfel said:


> *THE SPOILER IS NOT CONFIRMED & LIKELY A FAKE ONE*
> Trans from Chinese, i know nothing of japanese:
> Nagato fails to soul rip Naruto, feeling a strange chakra.
> Itachi makes a move against Nagato, but *is no match for nagato*; he and the Eight Tails stay behind to restrain Nagato together.
> ...



 This would be cool.


----------



## ? (Aug 16, 2011)

Btbgfel said:


> *THE SPOILER IS NOT CONFIRMED & LIKELY A FAKE ONE*
> Trans from Chinese, i know nothing of japanese:
> Nagato fails to soul rip Naruto, feeling a strange chakra.
> Itachi makes a move against Nagato, but *is no match for nagato*; he and the Eight Tails stay behind to restrain Nagato together.
> ...


The reaction of the Itachi fandom would be priceless if this really happens


----------



## TNPS1984 (Aug 16, 2011)

fake spoiler is fake. the 6th coffin is one of kabuto's trump card. he will not reveal it just to capture someone like bee. and how does madara know about kabuto's plan? he's on his way to capture the remaining two tailed beast. nowhere in the spoiler indicated he got this info from zetsu


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Aug 16, 2011)

TNPS1984 said:


> fake spoiler is fake. the 6th coffin is one of kabuto's trump card. he will not reveal it just to capture someone like bee. and how does madara know about kabuto's plan? he's on his way to capture the remaining two tailed beast. nowhere in the spoiler indicated he got this info from zetsu



Zetsu spores would like to have a word with you.


----------



## Raging Bird (Aug 16, 2011)

Btbgfel said:


> *THE SPOILER IS NOT CONFIRMED & LIKELY A FAKE ONE*
> Trans from Chinese, i know nothing of japanese:
> Nagato fails to soul rip Naruto, feeling a strange chakra.
> Itachi makes a move against Nagato, but *is no match for nagato*; he and the Eight Tails stay behind to restrain Nagato together.
> ...



Please let this be real.

adding to that, Bee would survive extraction and go on with Semehada to pwn everyone in this ninja war.


----------



## Friday (Aug 16, 2011)

Next chapteR: Kabuto redeems himself.


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Aug 16, 2011)

Btbgfel said:


> *THE SPOILER IS NOT CONFIRMED & LIKELY A FAKE ONE*
> Trans from Chinese, i know nothing of japanese:
> Nagato fails to soul rip Naruto, feeling a strange chakra.
> Itachi makes a move against Nagato, but *is no match for nagato*; he and the Eight Tails stay behind to restrain Nagato together.
> ...



I'm torn about the spoiler.

It does have good potential, but it doesn't really make sense. Why would Naruto leave if Bee and Itachi can't handle Nagato?


----------



## TNPS1984 (Aug 16, 2011)

人間のチャネルの強度，ナインのモードが消える... 
十拳剑カット長門の手，封印しようとする長門  
ハングリーロード吸収スサノオ，シュラロードキルうちはイタチ！！！

probably fake


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 16, 2011)

The mention of the sixth coffin kills any chance of that spoiler being real.

But truth be told, _that_ is more likely than Itachi's crow turning into a sword.


----------



## Grimzilla (Aug 16, 2011)

If that spoiler is true I don't think Kabuto would want to risk his ace in the hole against Madara at all.

I still bet it is either Izuna Uchiha or Mito


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 16, 2011)

Friday said:


> Next chapteR: Kabuto redeems himself.


oh ,you


----------



## Itαchi (Aug 16, 2011)

Googleplex said:


> The mention of the sixth coffin kills any chance of that spoiler being real.
> 
> But truth be told, _that_ is more likely than Itachi's crow turning into a sword.



i liked that idea. that sword looked badass.

"kogarasumaru" sounds cool.


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 16, 2011)

I believe Naruto's already taken out all the white Zetsu - they charged for him - so that's another point against this spoiler.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 16, 2011)

TNPS1984 said:


> 人間のチャネルの強度，ナインのモードが消える...
> 十拳剑カット長門の手，封印しようとする長門
> ハングリーロード吸収スサノオ，シュラロードキルうちはイタチ！！！
> 
> probably fake


Strength of the human channel, Mode Nine disappear.
Hand-cut length of the gate 剑 fist ten tries to seal Nagato
Susanoo absorbs Hungry Road, ferret out Shuler Road Kill! ! !


----------



## Raging Bird (Aug 16, 2011)

Linkdarkside said:


> Strength of the human channel, Mode Nine disappear.
> Hand-cut length of the gate 剑 fist ten tries to seal Nagato
> Susanoo absorbs Hungry Road, ferret out Shuler Road Kill! ! !



LOL WUT???


----------



## Itαchi (Aug 16, 2011)

stop posting fake spoilers,guys.


----------



## Final Jutsu (Aug 16, 2011)

I hope it's true, and we see the sixth coffin.


----------



## Klue (Aug 16, 2011)

Itachi seals Nagato with Susanoo?

Obvious fake.


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 16, 2011)

Road kill... 
That's defo fake.


----------



## Wonder Mike (Aug 16, 2011)

Klue said:


> Itachi seals Nagato with Susanoo?
> 
> Obvious fake.



*It says he tries to seal Nagato 10 times lol. Nagato is unsealable.*


----------



## Itαchi (Aug 16, 2011)

Klue said:


> Itachi seals Nagato with Susanoo?
> 
> Obvious fake.



fake indeed.but how do you expect nagato to get beaten,if not getting sealed by totsuka,tho? even tho i doubt the fight (if there will be one lol) will end that soon


----------



## Final Jutsu (Aug 16, 2011)

it'd be some funny shit if orochimaru pops out of susanoo, and nagato instantly soul rips him :rofl


----------



## Klue (Aug 16, 2011)

Kentachiorra said:


> fake indeed. how do you expect nagato to get beaten,tho ?
> 
> edit: itd be dissapointing if the fight would be 1 chapter,tho



He won't be. 


*Spoiler*: __ 











































Totsuka Sealing.


----------



## Linkdarkside (Aug 16, 2011)

Klue said:


> Itachi seals Nagato with Susanoo?
> 
> Obvious fake.


if it true then there will be the greatest shit storm of our life.

hopefully is true.


----------



## TNPS1984 (Aug 16, 2011)

Googleplex said:


> Road kill...
> That's defo fake.



actually it talked about itachi's failed attempt to seal nagato with susanoo and instead he got destroyed by nagato in the end, either way it sounds fake


----------



## Wonder Mike (Aug 16, 2011)

Final Jutsu said:


> it'd be some funny shit if orochimaru pops out of susanoo, and nagato nstantly soul rips him :ROFL



*Indeed it would.*


----------



## Btbgfel (Aug 16, 2011)

TNPS1984 said:


> 人間のチャネルの強度，ナインのモードが消える...
> 十拳剑カット長門の手，封印しようとする長門
> ハングリーロード吸収スサノオ，シュラロードキルうちはイタチ！！！
> 
> probably fake



*Fake confirmed

This one came out in Aug 7th in China*

Human path make 9-tail mode disappear
ten-fist sword cut off nagato's hand,trying to seal nagato
hunger ghost path absorbed Susanoo, asura path shattered itachi


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 16, 2011)

> Fake confirmed
> 
> This one came out in Aug 7th in China
> 
> ...



Fake?

Damn


----------



## TNPS1984 (Aug 16, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> Fake?
> 
> Damn



this spoiler is true then damn itachi fandoms are gone


----------



## Klue (Aug 16, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> Fake confirmed said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now, when the spoiler is read that way, I can't help but think there is a bit of validity to it. And by "Aug 7th" they probably meant "Aug 17th". 

I hope the real spoilers are largely similar to this, with added Nagato hyping. I call it: "Quality Fap Material."


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Aug 16, 2011)

Realitically, Totsuka shouldn't work as long as Nagato is aware of an incoming attack.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Aug 16, 2011)

Really, people? You want to risk a Telegrams ban this close to spoilers release?


----------



## HawkMan (Aug 16, 2011)

I'm beginning to think Itachi will get the Minato treatment-no matter who or what he faces, he'll make it look easy. :-/


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Aug 16, 2011)

HawkMan said:


> I'm beginning to think Itachi will get the Minato treatment-no matter who or what he faces, he'll make it look easy. :-/



Hopefully, you're wrong. It needs to be cemented that Nagato is greater than Itachi.


----------



## Itαchi (Aug 16, 2011)

Godaime Kazekage said:


> Hopefully, you're wrong. It needs to be cemented that Nagato is greater than Itachi.



they are pretty much equals as it seems untill now.

lol i bet im going to get negg  for this.


----------



## Klue (Aug 16, 2011)

HawkMan said:


> I'm beginning to think Itachi will get the Minato treatment-no matter who or what he faces, he'll make it look easy. :-/



If that's the case, Naruto and Bee might as well move on ahead.


----------



## Itαchi (Aug 16, 2011)

Klue said:


> If that's the case, Naruto and Bee might as well move on ahead.



dont worry. we all know,if its going to be naga vs ita 1n1 they will both seal each other. Kishi wont troll any of these 2.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 16, 2011)

i doubt it will ne a 1 on 1 battle between itachi and nagato bee and naruto wont just be discarded and i doubt naruto is leaving. why he already sent clones to help the divisions so he has no reason to leave unless he is attacked by someone else. and he will probably have a hand in beating nagato.


----------



## eyeknockout (Aug 16, 2011)

Godaime Kazekage said:


> Hopefully, you're wrong. It needs to be cemented that Nagato is greater than Itachi.



pain > itachi used to be popular long ago, until the last many chapters where it is being implied a lot that they are equals or atleast in the same tier. 

so I think kishi has already been breaking this cement himself. I didn't like the cement much anyway


----------



## muishot (Aug 16, 2011)

Gabe said:


> i doubt it will ne a 1 on 1 battle between itachi and nagato bee and naruto wont just be discarded and i doubt naruto is leaving. why he already sent clones to help the divisions so he has no reason to leave unless he is attacked by someone else. and he will probably have a hand in beating nagato.



Don't you think that would dehype Nagato if Naruto stays and defeats him?  How many clones did Naruto create?  So in essence, Naruto isn't fighting at 100 percent.  If he made 5 clones, then he is only at 1/6th of his power.


----------



## blacksword (Aug 16, 2011)

Kishi is trying to set the MS to a higher level. I really did not expect such a reaction from Nagato when Itachi wanted to use the Amaterasu.


----------



## Itαchi (Aug 16, 2011)

blacksword said:


> Kishi is trying to set the MS to a higher level. I really did not expect such a reaction from Nagato when Itachi wanted to use the Amaterasu.



which reaction ? he couldve repelled it with shinra tensei if he wanted.

Amaterasu being able to hurt nagato once he is hit shouldve been obvious.


----------



## forkandspoon (Aug 16, 2011)

I predict Nagato kicking ass, then a flash back of Nagato and Minato running into each other....


----------



## Gabe (Aug 16, 2011)

muishot said:


> Don't you think that would dehype Nagato if Naruto stays and defeats him?  How many clones did Naruto create?  So in essence, Naruto isn't fighting at 100 percent.  If he made 5 clones, then he is only at 1/6th of his power.



no because he is suppose to be strnger then when he fought him in kohona. it would actually dehype naruto if he were to lose to nagato. after stating he was stronger. and i was under the impression the chakra the clones take is naruto chakra that is why they kyuubi could take it and kill naruto. if he was taking his own chakra he would not kill naruto. so i dont think naruto is not at 100 percent.


----------



## vered (Aug 16, 2011)

ohana apeared guys!


----------



## AoshiKun (Aug 16, 2011)

I wanna Itachi vs NagatoNaruto and Killer Bee could kill themselves off-screen
I hope they end killing each other or better saying sealing each other.


----------



## Hexa (Aug 16, 2011)

Ohana made an appearance, though she often will do that hours before giving a spoiler.  But she's not dead or anything!


----------



## Gabe (Aug 16, 2011)

AoshiKun said:


> I wanna Itachi vs NagatoNaruto and Killer Bee could kill themselves off-screen
> I hope they end killing each other or better saying sealing each other.



there immortal zombies they can kill each other cause they are already dead. but they can get sealed.


----------



## vered (Aug 16, 2011)

hopefully her early appearence means she'll write the spoilers on time.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 16, 2011)

AoshiKun said:


> I wanna Itachi vs NagatoNaruto and Killer Bee could kill themselves off-screen
> I hope they end killing each other or better saying sealing each other.



But they're already dead

yohohoho


----------



## Rabbit and Rose (Aug 16, 2011)

Btbgfel said:


> *THE SPOILER IS NOT CONFIRMED & LIKELY A FAKE ONE*
> Trans from Chinese, i know nothing of japanese:
> Nagato fails to soul rip Naruto, feeling a strange chakra.
> Itachi makes a move against Nagato, but *is no match for nagato*; he and the Eight Tails stay behind to restrain Nagato together.
> ...



Shit can't be true.

Sasuke debases it. His brother is haxed.


----------



## santanico (Aug 16, 2011)

I hope Itachi sticks around longer


----------



## AoshiKun (Aug 17, 2011)

Starr said:


> I hope Itachi sticks around longer


I hope Kishimoto shows something else instead of MS techniques and the same goes to Nagato and Rinnegan. It's time to pure ninjutsu and hopefully some taijutsu.


----------



## eyeknockout (Aug 17, 2011)

AoshiKun said:


> i hope Kishimoto shows something else instead of MS techniques.



well there's a lake on the battlefield, hopefully some suiton mastery gets displayed.


----------



## santanico (Aug 17, 2011)

AoshiKun said:


> I hope Kishimoto shows something else instead of MS techniques and the same goes to Nagato and Rinnegan. It's time to pure ninjutsu and hopefully some taijutsu.



That's true, I don't really care about Uchiha in general, just Itachi.
But it's about time we see something new from the other characters


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 17, 2011)

eyeknockout said:


> well there's a lake on the battlefield, hopefully some suiton mastery gets displayed.



Well we know Itachi is capable of using Suitons.


----------



## Klue (Aug 17, 2011)

All we're likely to see is Mangekyou and perhaps a Katon. Nagato, 6 Pain Technique spam. Asking for anything more is pointless.


----------



## blacksword (Aug 17, 2011)

> Well we know Itachi is capable of using Suitons.


what's the point of using suiton against rinnegan user? Itachi's only hope here is Totsuka


----------



## Judecious (Aug 17, 2011)

AoshiKun said:


> I wanna Itachi vs NagatoNaruto and Killer Bee could kill themselves off-screen
> I hope they end killing each other or better saying sealing each other.



It's called Naruto

It will be Naruto vs Nagato.


----------



## Klue (Aug 17, 2011)

blacksword said:


> what's the point of using suiton against rinnegan user? Itachi's only hope here is Totsuka



Stripped of his personality or not, Tsukyomi still has a shot or a powerful binding genjutsu.


----------



## vered (Aug 17, 2011)

AoshiKun said:


> Itachi is smarter than Nagato and ridiculously skilled he could outstand even a Rinnegan user.



that we shall see soon wont we?


----------



## Negrito (Aug 17, 2011)

AoshiKun said:


> Itachi is smarter than Nagato and ridiculously skilled he could outstand even a Rinnegan user



And this comes from?


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 17, 2011)

I predict Tsukuyomi.

It doesn't feel right to show Amaterasu and Susano'o without Tsukuyomi.
We might even see Amaterasu again.


----------



## Klue (Aug 17, 2011)

There is little point in debating at this point, we're only hours away from the truth. Let's just hope things shake down in our favor.

The Telegrams' temperature will be hotter than the sun this week.


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 17, 2011)

We know Cerberus isn't likely to be dead, possibly _it_ will be trolled this chapter by being saved from Amaterasu then sealed by Susano'o.



AoshiKun said:


> Yep, *at least for me*.



That really should've been clearer before.


----------



## UchihaSage (Aug 17, 2011)

naruto and nagato appears in a genjutsu world outside a parochial tea house
nagato speak to naruto about love and his parents, uzumaki clan, and jiraiya
nagato trust naruto to take care of sasuke and madara, nagato truly feels proud of his uzumaki clan
nagato activate a seal and naruto learns a sealing jutsu
then outside the genjutsu world
bee is knocked out and itachi uses a bird summoning technique to eat bee
itachi says he trusts naruto implicitly then leaves on the bird
the sharingan crow frees naruto then enters naruto's mouth
naruto vs 100% nagato
nagato levitates to a high level
naruto summons bunta but they cant reach
bunta cannot forgive nagato then naruto lectures him
bunta tells a story of a frog called 'niji kujira' the rainbow whale frog
he was the strongest frog amd owned a special technique but bunta had killed him by mistake
then bunta reveals that the technique is past on to the murderer
naruto and bunta sync to use the technique on nagato
nagato use chibaku tensei at bunta, naruto outside


----------



## Klue (Aug 17, 2011)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Or someone who fought an entire village worth of ninja with only superficial losses?
> 
> 
> Nagato was at age 13 then. Jiraiya stayed for years. And again, he mastered all six elements at Age 10.
> ...



Jiraiya trained the Rain orphans for three years. They were 7 when they began training and 10 when it ended.


----------



## Nimander (Aug 17, 2011)

It doesn't matter what goes down this week.  A significant portion of the fandom is going to experience massive and simultaneous amounts of butthurt.  

Will definitely be interesting to see.


----------



## Judecious (Aug 17, 2011)

Klue said:


> Jiraiya trained the Rain orphans for three years. They were 7 when they began training and 10 when it ended.



Even more impressive.

Greatest genius?


----------



## Marsala (Aug 17, 2011)

Googleplex said:


> I predict Tsukuyomi.
> 
> It doesn't feel right to show Amaterasu and Susano'o without Tsukuyomi.
> We might even see Amaterasu again.



Tsukiyomi is meaningless on mindless Nagato. Unless it hits Kabuto...


----------



## blacksword (Aug 17, 2011)

I wonder what was Kabuto plan's of using Itachi's genjutsu?


----------



## Marsala (Aug 17, 2011)

blacksword said:


> I wonder what was Kabuto plan's of using Itachi's genjutsu?



He never had one. That was just Itachi speculating to make us think that Itachi was controlling Neji. Actually the ideal scenario was Itachi and Nagato running into the two jinchuuriki, since they would probably win and capture them. But Kabuto didn't expect the crow.


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Aug 17, 2011)

blacksword said:


> I wonder what was Kabuto plan's of using Itachi's genjutsu?



Probably to interfere with Madara's Moon's Eye Plan, if it ever came to that.


----------



## mellomuse (Aug 17, 2011)

We are all waiting with such baited breath for this chapter that I fully expect Madara to come curbstomp the fandom and stand indifferent over our puny little corpses.


----------



## AoshiKun (Aug 17, 2011)

Marsala said:


> He never had one. That was just Itachi speculating to make us think that Itachi was controlling Neji. Actually the ideal scenario was Itachi and Nagato running into the two jinchuuriki, since they would probably win and capture them. But Kabuto didn't expect the crow.


And it seems he isn't expecting Madara and Neo-Pain interfere.
Poor Kabuto.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Aug 17, 2011)

For some reason...I want Madara to shine this chapter now.


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 17, 2011)

Just be patient.


----------



## blacksword (Aug 17, 2011)

2 more hours till the spoiler come out.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 17, 2011)

2 more hours?


----------



## vered (Aug 17, 2011)

Hustler said:


> 2 more hours?



actually 1.30+


----------



## geminis (Aug 17, 2011)

Well, OP already has a summarized chapter (not sure if it's confirmed) but alteast its a good sign of spoilers on this side soon as well.


----------



## Hexa (Aug 17, 2011)

Really, stop talking about what Nagato did at age 10.


----------



## King Of Gamesxx (Aug 17, 2011)

I can feel the spoilers coming!!


----------



## Marsala (Aug 17, 2011)

Did someone successfully crack ohana's tripcode? It looks like there is a (fake?) spoiler from her posted a couple of days ago as well as a recent random comment quoting Sasuke's "Disappear with the thunder" line.


----------



## Hexa (Aug 17, 2011)

Marsala said:


> Did someone successfully crack ohana's tripcode? It looks like there is a (fake?) spoiler from her posted a couple of days ago as well as a recent random comment quoting Sasuke's "Disappear with the thunder" line.


No, that was posted pretty recently by Ohana.  She does stuff like that kind of often.

I think she posts the spoiler pretty much right after she gets the issue of Jump, so there's nothing to read into it.


----------



## Marsala (Aug 17, 2011)

Hexa said:


> No, that was posted pretty recently by Ohana.  She does stuff like that kind of often.
> 
> I think she posts the spoiler pretty much right after she gets the issue of Jump, so there's nothing to read into it.



She makes her own guesses about the story, then?


----------



## Hexa (Aug 17, 2011)

Marsala said:


> She makes her own guesses about the story, then?


She has a few times in the past, but I think it's just her saying "'sup" to the thread in this case.


----------



## calimike (Aug 17, 2011)

blacksword said:


> 2 more hours till the spoiler come out.





Hustler said:


> 2 more hours?





vered said:


> actually 1.30+



10 minutes to go... I predict Nagato transfer power and rinnegan into Naruto.


----------



## vered (Aug 17, 2011)

calimike said:


> 10 minutes to go... I predict Nagato transfer power and rinnegan into Naruto.



well thats interesting
nice edit.


----------



## vered (Aug 17, 2011)

ohana posted the toc!!!!!!


----------



## blacksword (Aug 17, 2011)

> ohana posted the toc!!!!!!


what about the spoilers?


----------



## Marsala (Aug 17, 2011)

Okay, who posted in the 2ch thread in English?


----------



## vered (Aug 17, 2011)

blacksword said:


> what about the spoilers?



i guess in the next few min!!!


----------



## blacksword (Aug 17, 2011)

> Okay, who posted in the 2ch thread in English?


what he posted?



> i guess in the next few min!!!


ok.


----------



## Mariko (Aug 17, 2011)

ohanna appeared:

ohana ◆IR7jauNn4E ：2011/08/17(水) 12:20:07.19 ID:fR7bqc94P
しね！！雷鳴とともに散れ！！


----------



## Jak N Blak (Aug 17, 2011)

calimike said:


> 10 minutes to go... I predict Nagato transfer power and rinnegan into Naruto.



Lmao. Kool edit. Lil freaky though :amazed


----------



## blacksword (Aug 17, 2011)

> ohana ◆IR7jauNn4E ：2011/08/17(水) 12:20:07.19 ID:fR7bqc94P
> しね！！雷鳴とともに散れ！！


That's one of Sasuke's line. 

Sasuke in the chapter?


----------



## vered (Aug 17, 2011)

ero_luffy said:


> ohanna appeared:
> 
> ohana ◆IR7jauNn4E ：2011/08/17(水) 12:20:07.19 ID:fR7bqc94P
> しね！！雷鳴とともに散れ！！



thats an earlier post by her.
thetoc is her current one


----------



## Mariko (Aug 17, 2011)

ohana ◆IR7jauNn4E ：2011/08/17(水) 15:48:48.45 ID:FqfYaGymO
ジャンプ表紙 イチゴ 
巻頭イチゴ 
ワンピ 
ナルト 
トリコ 
バクマン 
スターズＣ 
スケット 
鏡の国 
ハングリージョーカーＣ 
こちかめ 
ぎんたまＣ 
めだか 
ハンター 
いぬまる 
ぬらり 
べるぜ 
くろこ 
マジコ 
エニグマ 
リボン 
花咲


----------



## Nekochan (Aug 17, 2011)

Where's the spoiler? Im gonna chew my hands off if I keep waiting.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 17, 2011)

blacksword said:


> That's one of Sasuke's line.
> 
> Sasuke in the chapter?



Well this chapter's gonna be shit


----------



## efmp1987 (Aug 17, 2011)

just a stupid question, but where can i read the spoilers?


----------



## blacksword (Aug 17, 2011)

> just a stupid question, but where can i read the spoilers?


LOL


----------



## vered (Aug 17, 2011)

spoilers!!!!


----------



## Hustler (Aug 17, 2011)

Sauce? SAUCE??


----------



## efmp1987 (Aug 17, 2011)

blacksword said:


> LOL



Im like serious.


----------



## Penance (Aug 17, 2011)

Heh...here we go...


----------



## blacksword (Aug 17, 2011)

Lol Nagato got owned? Seriously?


----------



## Mariko (Aug 17, 2011)

google trans of the 1st spoiler



> ohana ◆ IR7jauNn4E: 2011/08/17 (Wed) 15:58:39.56 ID: FqfYaGymO
> 
> Rolled manipulated Nagato
> Multiply also trounced the cracks Bee Bee Naruto to help
> ...


----------



## Final Jutsu (Aug 17, 2011)

whelp, something about susanoo.  Nagato talking with naruto and disappears.  Hmmm.


----------



## Face (Aug 17, 2011)

Looks like all 3 of them do take on Nagato.


----------



## Kαrin (Aug 17, 2011)

Lmao stupid google translation. 

All I got is that Itachi uses Susanoo.


----------



## Hexa (Aug 17, 2011)

Looks like Itachi's Susano'o did in fact have the Yasakani Magatama as well.


----------



## vered (Aug 17, 2011)

all 3 vs Nagato??


----------



## Final Jutsu (Aug 17, 2011)

bee useses bijuu ball, itachi uses susanoo, and naruto uses something.. i think all three used strongest attacks(prolly not naruto) to take out nagato.. I think


----------



## blacksword (Aug 17, 2011)

> Looks like Itachi's Susano'o did in fact have the Yasakani Magatama as well.


what the fuck is that?


----------



## Deadway (Aug 17, 2011)

soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo wheres the chapter


----------



## dream (Aug 17, 2011)

Go to Heaven to talk to Naruto?


----------



## Penance (Aug 17, 2011)

vered said:


> all 3 vs Nagato??



We knew that was going to happen...


----------



## Hustler (Aug 17, 2011)

Hexa said:


> Looks like Itachi's Susano'o did in fact have the Yasakani Magatama as well.


----------



## Hexa (Aug 17, 2011)

blacksword said:


> what the fuck is that?


The last of the regalia of Japan. Yata's mirror and Kusanagi (or Totsuka) are the other two.


----------



## Nimander (Aug 17, 2011)

Nagato got one-chaptered?

I knew this week would be awesome.


----------



## Marsala (Aug 17, 2011)

Hexa said:


> The last of the regalia of Japan. Yata's mirror and Kusanagi (or Totsuka) are the other two.



Does Itachi use them to attack Nagato? Or is his Susano'o just wearing them?


----------



## Face (Aug 17, 2011)

Naruto's dead?


----------



## blacksword (Aug 17, 2011)

so that regalia has special power or what?


----------



## Mr.Blonde (Aug 17, 2011)

Hexa said:


> The last of the regalia of Japan. Yata's mirror and Kusanagi (or Totsuka) are the other two.


Great.Another asspull


----------



## Deadway (Aug 17, 2011)

Naruto died? LMFAO did I read that right?


----------



## Hexa (Aug 17, 2011)

Marsala said:


> Does Itachi use them to attack Nagato? Or is his Susano'o just wearing them?


The line just reads "Itachi yasaka  no magatama"

I'm just putting together that it's the "yasakani no magatama" and that Itachi uses it.


----------



## efmp1987 (Aug 17, 2011)

itachi has magatama? it sounds godly


----------



## Hustler (Aug 17, 2011)

In before angry Vered


----------



## calimike (Aug 17, 2011)

RS coming to save Nagato from hell  Is Nagato defeat or summon him back to Kabuto's lair?


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 17, 2011)

Hexa said:


> The last of the regalia of Japan. Yata's mirror and Kusanagi (or Totsuka) are the other two.



Of course he doesnt have it. Naruto has it.


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Aug 17, 2011)

Prime Nagato was one-chaptered? 

As expected How unfortunate.


----------



## Face (Aug 17, 2011)

Deadway said:


> Naruto died? LMFAO did I read that right?



Yes. Nagato and Naruto both went to heaven.


----------



## geminis (Aug 17, 2011)

Supposedly its the kneclace worn by the Rikudou Sennin....I'm an Itachi fan but if he has that...it's simply too much man.


----------



## vered (Aug 17, 2011)

Nagato was TNJ again???/


----------



## Hustler (Aug 17, 2011)

Itachi my dear Itachi , you never fail to amaze me


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 17, 2011)

...did Naruto die or something?


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 17, 2011)

Didn't Itachi's Susano'o have it as a necklace?


----------



## blacksword (Aug 17, 2011)

Nagato was dissapointment.

I fear for Madara right now.


----------



## Final Jutsu (Aug 17, 2011)

holy shit nagato.. 2 using strongest attacks, and one using FRS.... I expected more fight though.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 17, 2011)

So it does take all 3 to beat Nagato

Cool


----------



## efmp1987 (Aug 17, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> Of course he doesnt have it. Naruto has it.




thats quite sensible. it couldve been "itachi is surprised by the magatama naruto wears"


----------



## DeLarge (Aug 17, 2011)

*vomits* Looking at the spoiler , i feel the sudden urge to punch someone in the face...


----------



## dream (Aug 17, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Itachi my dear Itachi , you never fail to amaze me



Itachi is a genius after all.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Aug 17, 2011)

Nagato to go out like a BOSS! Nothing less


----------



## Marsala (Aug 17, 2011)

vered said:


> Nagato was TNJ again???/



Probably not. If he got stabbed by Totsuka, he would be able to say a few last words, similar to Orochimaru and to Hashirama and Tobirama when they got sealed.


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Aug 17, 2011)

How is Nagato's soul released if Kabuto eradicated his personality in chapter 550?


----------



## Kαrin (Aug 17, 2011)

Nagato died? Itachi is still alive?

PARTY TIME.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 17, 2011)

> by shounensuki:
> 
> Nagato's being controlled like crazy
> Trying to save Naruto, B cuts [Nagato] in half, but suffers damage himself as well
> ...



Shonensuki translation


----------



## vered (Aug 17, 2011)

all 3 took on Nagato.
he was released on kabutohold somehow.and got TNJ?
or did he enter a state?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 17, 2011)

Oh look. Edo Tensei defeated by TNJ. Again.

Nagato's fight lasted 1 chapter? That's unexpected and very rushed.


----------



## blacksword (Aug 17, 2011)

> How is Nagato's soul released if Kabuto eradicated his personality in chapter 550?


Itachi did something with his artefact(not totsuka)


----------



## calimike (Aug 17, 2011)

Hexa said:


> The line just reads "Itachi yasaka  no magatama"
> 
> I'm just putting together that it's the "yasakani no magatama" and that Itachi uses it.



Yasakani no Magatama mean The Sacred Necklace
pek


----------



## Hexa (Aug 17, 2011)

I don't quite get it.  Does doing _enough_ damage cause Kabuto to lose control or something?  Why would a mega-super attack break Kabuto's control?


----------



## geminis (Aug 17, 2011)

Itachi raping edo tensei jutsu as expected.


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 17, 2011)

Hexa said:


> I don't quite get it.  Does doing _enough_ damage cause Kabuto to lose control or something?  Why would a mega-super attack break Kabuto's control?



Maybe it has to do with Yasakani?


----------



## Hustler (Aug 17, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> Of course he doesnt have it. Naruto has it.



 **



> Naruto uses Fūton: Rasen Shuriken
> Itachi uses the Yasaka[ni] no Magatama


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Aug 17, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> Oh look. Edo Tensei defeated by TNJ. Again.
> 
> Nagato's fight lasted 1 chapter? That's unexpected and very rushed.



Kishimoto has more important things to cover. 



blacksword said:


> Itachi did something with his artefact(not totsuka)



Incoming...


----------



## Hexa (Aug 17, 2011)

calimike said:


> Yasakani no Magatama mean The Sacred Necklace
> pek


Well, it's usually depicted in fiction as just a solitary gem.

Here, it's probably the big magatama earrings on Susano'o.


----------



## Vergil642 (Aug 17, 2011)

So to defeat Nagato you have three of the most powerful characters in the manga pulling out their best jutsu, including one that's never been sen before? That speaks volumes about Nagato's badassery.

And are people really that surprised that Itachi seems to have the third of three spiritual weapon things? Really?


----------



## Nikushimi (Aug 17, 2011)

So the Magatama functions as some kind of projectile weapon or something? I mean, that's what I assume, if it's being used to attack in tandem with a Bijuudama and FRS. It isn't really clear at this point, though.

Wonder how well Nagato will handle the trio and whether or not this chapter marks the end of his presence in the battle. It says he "enters Nirvana" at the end, but it could just mean he is at peace and no longer under Kabuto's control.


----------



## Deadway (Aug 17, 2011)

wait what the fuck does nirvana mean?


----------



## sasutachi (Aug 17, 2011)

i wonder what is the power of the necklace?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 17, 2011)

calimike said:


> Yasakani no Magatama mean The Sacred Necklace
> pek



How did Itachi get a Rikudou necklace? This could get very interesting.

And I'd like to know if Susano'o tanked an attack there.


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 17, 2011)

Urhg. So Nagato got taken out in one chapter. Well at least one thing is for sure, all three: Naruto, Bee and Itachi was needed to take him down 

And how the hell is Itachi using Yasakani? It's clearly in Naruto's neck :I


----------



## Hustler (Aug 17, 2011)

Nirvana means Nagato is naked 

I kid


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Aug 17, 2011)

So Rikudou Sennin possessed Susanoo, and those legendary items as well?

Along with the tools Kinkaku and Ginkaku were seen using? There's no end to his hax.



Hexa said:


> I don't quite get it. Does doing _enough_ damage cause Kabuto to lose control or something?  Why would a mega-super attack break Kabuto's control?



Apparently so.


----------



## dream (Aug 17, 2011)

Deadway said:


> wait what the fuck does nirvana mean?



1. often Nirvana
a. Buddhism The ineffable ultimate in which one has attained disinterested wisdom and compassion.
b. Hinduism Emancipation from ignorance and the extinction of all attachment.
2. An ideal condition of rest, harmony, stability, or joy.


----------



## bearzerger (Aug 17, 2011)

Can't say I'm very much surprised by the outcome. Well, it's still only a short spoiler, we'll have to wait for more details to explain just how Nagato regained control


----------



## Hexa (Aug 17, 2011)

Deadway said:


> wait what the fuck does nirvana mean?


It's how Ohana described Shin and Sasori's dissolution.

Just from the spoiler, it seems like Edo Itachi is going to stay around for a while yet.


----------



## blacksword (Aug 17, 2011)

> So if it took all three of them just to take out Nagato...how does that make Itachi stronger?


don't get carried away. Nagato is immortal afterall.

Damn this fandom wars are stupid.


----------



## Face (Aug 17, 2011)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> So if it took all three of them just to take out Nagato...how does that make Itachi stronger?



Well it really doesn't. But he still had an ability that he hadn't shown before.


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 17, 2011)

Nagato showing Rinnegan and Madara topping those feats and Madara showing the Rinnegan.

I guess Kishi picked the latter. 

This seriously means this eye is powerful if Kishi wants Madara to show it.


----------



## vered (Aug 17, 2011)

we need more details.


----------



## geminis (Aug 17, 2011)

Fuck this....I wanted an all out fight between Itachi and Nagato....but I'll be happy after reading the chap with details. Nagato doesn't lose any hype at all. Itachi and Nagato get hyped yet again.


----------



## Nimander (Aug 17, 2011)

Oh, man.  I'm looking forward to the Telegrams this week.  And I don't say that often.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 17, 2011)

Itachi is so boss 

Breaks out of edo tensei , doesn't afraid of anything and keeps trolling the best


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Aug 17, 2011)

1- when will the chapter be out?
2- in comming SHIT STORM to the forums.
3-Klue will cry, poor KLUE he might commit sepuden because of nagato
4- Itachi .......  LONG LIVE THE KING


----------



## Face (Aug 17, 2011)

If Itachi has the Magatama Necklace then what is around Naruto's neck?


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 17, 2011)

I wonder if we'll get a RAW soon.


----------



## blacksword (Aug 17, 2011)

> Itachi is so boss
> 
> Breaks out of edo tensei , doesn't afraid of anything and keeps trolling the best


it's hard to admit but it explains why madara feared the guy.


----------



## vered (Aug 17, 2011)

i wonder if itachi has the 3rd RS item as well.


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 17, 2011)

So what do we conclude? Nagato is gone?

Darn, no Hell or Demon Realm was shown.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Aug 17, 2011)

Is Kishi going to explain the background behind the Three Legendary Weapons and how Itachi found them? Because I don't like it that Itachi just keeps pulling spiritual weapons out of his ass just like that.


----------



## Devil Kings (Aug 17, 2011)

Deadway said:


> wait what the fuck does nirvana mean?



It means been at peace in some religions, and to be free form greed, hatred in Buddhism.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Aug 17, 2011)

Bigger news is...

*KILLER BEE LIVES TO SEE ANOTHER DAY!*
HALLELUJAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lightysnake (Aug 17, 2011)

blacksword said:


> it's hard to admit but it explains why madara feared the guy.



I sincerely doubt Madara knew he had Shisui's eye


----------



## blacksword (Aug 17, 2011)

> KILLER BEE LIVES TO SEE ANOTHER DAY!
> HALLELUJAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


we already knew that. Madara will be the one who captures him.


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 17, 2011)

Going by Nagato's death there really has to be a reason Kishimoto is saving the Rinnegan. 
Other than that I see no reason why he's keeping us waiting and anticipating the Rinnegan's power.

Additionally, I'm sad about the lack of Ninjutsu here. I guess it'll be left to imagination forever more now. =/
Unless Madara will also show the Ninjutsu potency?


----------



## vered (Aug 17, 2011)

ending would be too anticlimatic for Nagato to be TNJ again.
then again all 3 went aginst Nagato and we still need to see if he countered their attacks or not.


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Aug 17, 2011)

All this has me laughing at Kabuto.

Can't even control his own shit.  That which he placed so much stock and confidence in.


----------



## BroKage (Aug 17, 2011)

So Nagato dies to TnJ again? 

Fuck it. At least Itachi lived.


----------



## Penance (Aug 17, 2011)

Nimander said:


> Nagato got one-chaptered?
> 
> I knew this week would be awesome.





Hustler said:


> In before angry Vered



In b4 Nagato>Itachi (one on one) and Itachi didn't solo threads...


----------



## TNPS1984 (Aug 17, 2011)

well at least it took all three of their strongest jutsu to take him down, but one chapter? cmon


----------



## GunX2 (Aug 17, 2011)

Lookin foward to it.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 17, 2011)

Vered I expected more rage from you


----------



## blacksword (Aug 17, 2011)

> All this has me laughing at Kabuto.
> 
> Can't even control his own shit. That which he placed so much stock and confidence in.


Kabuto has become retard after infusing Oro's cell into himself.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Aug 17, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Itachi is so boss
> 
> Breaks out of edo tensei , doesn't afraid of anything and keeps trolling the best





blacksword said:


> it's hard to admit but it explains why madara feared the guy.



Where is turrin? Itachi will have a fap week on his name this week


----------



## Palpatine (Aug 17, 2011)

Still no Madara, huh?

Fuck...


----------



## bearzerger (Aug 17, 2011)

Hexa said:


> It's how Ohana described Shin and Sasori's dissolution.
> 
> Just from the spoiler, it seems like Edo Itachi is going to stay around for a while yet.



Itachi will stick around either until Tobi seals him or until the war is over and he feels certain that Konoha and Sasuke are safe in Naruto's hands.



Face said:


> If Itachi has the Magatama Necklace then what is around Naruto's neck?


Most likely merely a physical representation of the state of the seal on the Kyuubi, like all those Uzumaki swirls and those black lines.


----------



## vered (Aug 17, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Vered I expected more rage from you



i have nothing to rage about aisde of anticlimatic ending.
all 3 went against Nagato.
we still need more details.
and he got TNJ again at the end.
so i cant really rage about it yet.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 17, 2011)

Penance said:


> In b4 Nagato>Itachi (one on one) and Itachi didn't solo threads...



Lol let them be delusional

Must suck to see your favourite character keep getting trolled


----------



## Lovely (Aug 17, 2011)

Itachi is going to stay until he meets Sasuke somehow.


----------



## vered (Aug 17, 2011)

aside of that.
i wonder if indeed all 3 items are RS items and itachi used RS 3rd item as well.


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 17, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> Most likely merely a physical representation of the state of the seal on the Kyuubi, like all those Uzumaki swirls and those black lines.



It has to have some meaning or power. I mean Naruto's looks *exactly* like Rikudou Sennin's necklace.


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm seeing two possibilities here:
1. Nagato was too strong (Ninjutsu+Rinnegan) and the author wants to save the Rinnegan's showing for later; perhaps wants to showcase its full power after the EMS.

or

2. There are some salient details missing.


----------



## Kαrin (Aug 17, 2011)

Lovely said:


> Itachi is going to stay until he meets Sasuke somehow.



I hope so.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 17, 2011)

Few things I have to say

- Nagato went out like a boss. If anything having Naruto, Killer Bee and Itachi take him out then well that's better than having some random nobody take him out. Come on now, that's great. Who cares if we don't know what happens in detail. As a fan of Nagato that should be enough. 
- On that same token no it didn't take all 3 of them to take him out. I see people are getting that feeling and getting ahead of themselves saying "Oh it took all 3 to take out 1 Nagato wow", no, it probably doesn't take all 3. It just happened that way. It was a chapter long, Naruto didn't even use his strongest attack and we have people saying all sorts of stuff. I'm a Nagato fan but give me a break. 
- Itachi living past this was expected, he'll be around for Sasuke's next appearance. 
- I'm glad Nagato is having a talk with Naruto, I always loved their talks

That's all I have to say right now. 

Oh yeah, shoutout to anyone with a CM Punk avy. WWE has gotten a huge amount better.


----------



## HawkMan (Aug 17, 2011)

Ohhhhhh...snnnaps. Looks like Hexa was on to something earlier. 




Hexa said:


> I'm guessing Totsuka, the Yata Mirror, and the inevitable but yet unseen yasakani magatama are a set of items made by Rikudou-sennin (like the five treasures).  It explains why Orochimaru and Zetsu knew of the spiritual items but had no knowledge of Susano'o.



Well...kinda. 


Hexa said:


> The doki are "materialized spirits".  It's a different concept from the ethereal objects of Susano'o.
> 
> It could be.  I doubt it, since I imagine we would seen basically all Itachi's Susano'o was capable of before he died.
> 
> I don't want to "post on a topic, then close it", but . . . this discussion has gone on for over a page.   This is the predictions thread, yo.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 17, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Few things I have to say
> 
> - Nagato went out like a boss. If anything having Naruto, Killer Bee and Itachi take him out then well that's better than having some random nobody take him out. Come on now, that's great. Who cares if we don't know what happens in detail. As a fan of Nagato that should be enough.
> - On that same token no it didn't take all 3 of them to take him out. I see people are getting that feeling and getting ahead of themselves saying "Oh it took all 3 to take out 1 Nagato wow", no, it probably doesn't take all 3. It just happened that way. It was a chapter long, Naruto didn't even use his strongest attack and we have people saying all sorts of stuff. I'm a Nagato fan but give me a break.
> ...


Excellent points Kyuubi Naruto.


----------



## slickcat (Aug 17, 2011)

lol, kishimoto just trolled naruto again, for those of you wishing for one of one, it took 3 jutsus to take nagato out, and their strongest too. funny stuff


----------



## santanico (Aug 17, 2011)

Lovely said:


> Itachi is going to stay until he meets Sasuke somehow.



I'm keeping my expectations low


----------



## blacksword (Aug 17, 2011)

where's the expected shitstorm?


----------



## Jak N Blak (Aug 17, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Few things I have to say
> 
> - Nagato went out like a boss. If anything having Naruto, Killer Bee and Itachi take him out then well that's better than having some random nobody take him out. Come on now, that's great. Who cares if we don't know what happens in detail. As a fan of Nagato that should be enough.
> - On that same token no it didn't take all 3 of them to take him out. I see people are getting that feeling and getting ahead of themselves saying "Oh it took all 3 to take out 1 Nagato wow", no, it probably doesn't take all 3. It just happened that way. It was a chapter long, Naruto didn't even use his strongest attack and we have people saying all sorts of stuff. I'm a Nagato fan but give me a break.
> ...



This post is BOSS. QFT.


----------



## Lightysnake (Aug 17, 2011)

TBH, I don't think Oro lacked knowledge on Susanoo if Danzo didn't. He just lacked knowledge on the Totsuka, which is the vital puzzle piece


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 17, 2011)

Honestly, I'd rather that Itachi would've died here.
Now its almost a given he'll be given a horrible defeat with Madara. =/

And hopefully we saw at least some Ninjutsu, going by the fact that we don't have the full script.


----------



## GunX2 (Aug 17, 2011)

Nagato sounds boss.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Aug 17, 2011)

blacksword said:


> where's the expected shitstorm?



you must be confusing nagato/rikudo/pain/rin'negan fans with uchiha fans


----------



## vered (Aug 17, 2011)

HawkMan said:


> Ohhhhhh...snnnaps. Looks like Hexa was on to something earlier.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yea if itachi possese the 3rd RS item that would mean probably that all 3 were RS items to begin with.maybe we'll get confirmation for that later on.


----------



## BroKage (Aug 17, 2011)

Y'know Kishi could've at least let Nagato get a blissful end with Totsuka.


----------



## Hexa (Aug 17, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> It has to have some meaning or power. I mean Naruto's looks *exactly* like Rikudou Sennin's necklace.


I think Rikudou's necklace (and horns) are both just effects from using his particular seal on the Juubi. Naruto is using the same seal on the Kyuubi, so it gives him a similar look.



			
				Hawkman said:
			
		

> Ohhhhhh...snnnaps. Looks like Hexa was on to something earlier.


Hey, the idea that Itachi had the Yasakani is something I've been saying for years.  I doubted it myself, but I kept on bringing up the possibility!


----------



## Achilles (Aug 17, 2011)

So Naruto's just fine and dandy after whatever the hell Nagato did to him to rejuvenate himself?


----------



## Hustler (Aug 17, 2011)

It took all 3 with good attacks to defeat a ZOMBIE Nagato


----------



## sasutachi (Aug 17, 2011)

the problem attack is for breaking edo tensei control not killing nagato,so i dont think we can use their attacks for nagato' hype.


----------



## blacksword (Aug 17, 2011)

so what does Rikudo necklace do?


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Aug 17, 2011)

Arcystus said:


> Y'know Kishi could've at least let Nagato get a blissful end with Totsuka.



Since when were you under the impression he didn't? :ho


----------



## bearzerger (Aug 17, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> It has to have some meaning or power. I mean Naruto's looks *exactly* like Rikudou Sennin's necklace.



And we have already heard that the way Naruto sealed the Kyuubi was somehow related to Rikudou Sennin. That's what made us call Naruto's Kyuubi Chakra Mode Rikudou Mode in the first place. 

So if Naruto's seal is somehow similar to Rikudou's then why shouldn't the physical representation be similar as well?


----------



## vered (Aug 17, 2011)

silenceofthelambs said:


> Since when were you under the impression he didn't? :ho



it seems from the spoiler that he regained control and he moved on like Sasori did.his soul was released.


----------



## GunX2 (Aug 17, 2011)

So now Kabuto lost his 2 strongest Edos?


----------



## Klue (Aug 17, 2011)

Worst spoiler of all time.


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Aug 17, 2011)

vered said:


> it seems from the spoiler that he regained control and he moved on like Sasori did.his soul was released.



I agree.

But how was Nagato able to do this, considering Kabuto increased his level of control to "mindless death machine" last chapter?


----------



## blacksword (Aug 17, 2011)

> So now Kabuto lost his 2 strongest Edos?


he also failed to recover shisui's eye.


----------



## Brian (Aug 17, 2011)

GunX2 said:


> So now Kabuto lost his 2 strongest Edos?



6th coffin :ho


----------



## Marsala (Aug 17, 2011)

GunX2 said:


> So now Kabuto lost his 2 strongest Edos?



2 out of his 3 strongest.


----------



## Deadway (Aug 17, 2011)

Hustler said:


> It took all 3 with good attacks to defeat a ZOMBIE Nagato



Actually KillerBee killed him with the lariat already :ho


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Aug 17, 2011)

Seems like Kabuto won't get the chance to revive Shisui.


----------



## Jak N Blak (Aug 17, 2011)

GunX2 said:


> So now Kabuto lost his 2 strongest Edos?



That makes it clearer than day that 6th coffin > the Earth.


----------



## Hexa (Aug 17, 2011)

GunX2 said:


> So now Kabuto lost his 2 strongest Edos?


Maybe.  The sixth coffin is a wildcard, but otherwise Nagato is gone and Itachi is working against him.  

That's one issue I have with the focus going back to Dan or the Kage. We've seen kind of the best from Kabuto.


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Aug 17, 2011)

jaknblak said:


> That makes it clearer than day that 6th coffin > the Earth.





There's only one Shinobi who fits that description. And we all know it'd make no sense if it was him inside that coffin.


----------



## vered (Aug 17, 2011)

Deadway said:


> Actually KillerBee killed him with the lariat already :ho



no he didnt.preta realm nulifiied that.
also im not sure all 3 attacks took out Nagato.
it seems that Nagato was TNJ again.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 17, 2011)

Klue said:


> Worst spoiler of all time.


Even though we don't know details, it _still_ took Naruto's, Bee's, and Itachi's strongest techniques at least to take Nagato down dude.


----------



## alchemy1234 (Aug 17, 2011)

Klue said:


> Worst spoiler of all time.



I agree, if this is true its going to be a very disappointing chapter.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 17, 2011)

Googleplex said:


> Honestly, I'd rather that Itachi would've died here.
> Now its almost a given he'll be given a horrible defeat with Madara. =/



What makes you say that?

He'll meet with Sasuke and probably vanish there.


----------



## Nimander (Aug 17, 2011)

Shit, son.  Everything just went wrong for Kabuto these past two chapters.  Talk about overextending yourself.


----------



## Deadway (Aug 17, 2011)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Even though we don't know details, it _still_ took Naruto's, Bee's, and Itachi's strongest techniques at least to take *Zombie*Nagato down dude.


----------



## Loltoomuch (Aug 17, 2011)

...lmao kabuto fails so hard


----------



## efmp1987 (Aug 17, 2011)

what if madara is actually dead and the 6th coffin contained his body?

kabuto: dont worry, havent told anyone yet


----------



## blacksword (Aug 17, 2011)

> He'll meet with Sasuke and probably vanish there.


after being wtfstomped by Sasuke, I agree.


----------



## Marsala (Aug 17, 2011)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Even though we don't know details, it _still_ took Naruto's, Bee's, and Itachi's strongest techniques at least to take Nagato down dude.



Naruto's FRS was always useless on a Rinnegan user. Bee's bijuudama was either absorbed or Nagato just regenerated from it. Itachi's attack OTOH was probably Super Effective!


----------



## Face (Aug 17, 2011)

slickcat said:


> lol, kishimoto just trolled naruto again, for those of you wishing for one of one, it took 3 jutsus to take nagato out, and their strongest too. funny stuff



Well considering the fact that Edo Tensei regenerates his body, I'm not surprised. If Nagato were alive he probably would have died.


----------



## αce (Aug 17, 2011)

Did I read these spoilers correctly?
For fucks sake.


----------



## Hexa (Aug 17, 2011)

vered said:


> no he didnt.preta realm nulifiied that.


I think he's talking about the part where B cuts Nagato in half.


----------



## Csdabest (Aug 17, 2011)

Are these Items within his eyes. Or what. When did Itachi have time to get all these weapons. If these Items are locked in Itachis eyes. And Sasuke gains them He will be god. Like wtf. Item after item.


----------



## Klue (Aug 17, 2011)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Even though we don't know details, it _still_ took Naruto's, Bee's, and Itachi's strongest techniques at least to take Nagato down dude.



Don't care.

The idea of seeing Nagato's health in good order felt like an unreachable dream. Finally, we receive an opportunity to see just that, and what happens? It ends in a single chapter.


----------



## vered (Aug 17, 2011)

SuperSaiyaMan12 said:


> Even though we don't know details, it _still_ took Naruto's, Bee's, and Itachi's strongest techniques at least to take Nagato down dude.



hmm im not sure at all their attacks took him out.
we know that he got TNJ but ohana isnt clear in what manner did he regain his control.so better wait for script and pics.


----------



## Lightysnake (Aug 17, 2011)

Hexa said:


> I think he's talking about the part where B cuts Nagato in half.



I'd wager it's due to soul ripping Naruto there. Also, Nagato himself's not in control, and I doubt Kabuto's averse to letting Nagato take a hit to do more damage in kind


----------



## Lovely (Aug 17, 2011)

blacksword said:


> after being wtfstomped by Sasuke, I agree.



lol that's certainly a possibility. I don't see how he'll vanish by speaking to him. Sasuke won't be able to give him any peace of mind with the way he is now. Unlesss Naruto intervenes.


----------



## Marsala (Aug 17, 2011)

Csdabest said:


> Are these Items within his eyes. Or what. When did Itachi have time to get all these weapons. If these Items are locked in Itachis eyes. And Sasuke gains them He will be god. Like wtf. Item after item.



I don't think that Sasuke will have them, or Tsukiyomi. His Susano'o won't gain Totsuka. But he's likely to have Magatama already, as well as a version of the Mirror of Yata as part of the bow.


----------



## vered (Aug 17, 2011)

Hexa said:


> I think he's talking about the part where B cuts Nagato in half.



we need to see how he recuperates from that.perhaps he uses hell realm so better wait for that one.


----------



## blacksword (Aug 17, 2011)

so folks, what you think? nagato is still strongest shinobi after this chapter?


----------



## αce (Aug 17, 2011)

> Don't care.
> 
> The idea of seeing Nagato's health in good order felt like an unreachable dream. Finally, we receive an opportunity to see just that, and what happens? It ends in a single chapter.




My thoughts exactly.
What the fuck is this?


----------



## Klue (Aug 17, 2011)

Csdabest said:


> Are these Items within his eyes. Or what. When did Itachi have time to get all these weapons. If these Items are locked in Itachis eyes. And Sasuke gains them He will be god. Like wtf. Item after item.



They obviously came along with Susanoo. Sasuke hadn't found his bow, shield and arrow.


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 17, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> What makes you say that?
> 
> He'll meet with Sasuke and probably vanish there.



Well, I'm going by the assumption that Madara is heading towards the Jinchuriki, which includes Itachi in the mix.

At the moment, I'm having a hard time seeing the Sasuke scenario happen because he's still recovering.


----------



## HawkMan (Aug 17, 2011)

Googleplex said:


> Additionally, I'm sad about the lack of Ninjutsu here. I guess it'll be left to imagination forever more now. =/
> Unless Madara will also show the Ninjutsu potency?


Well Madara would certainly be a better candidate, considering the breadth of his jutsu repertoire(sharingan data + experience). The Rin'negan would allow him to replicate any jutsu he's ever seen(besides Kekkai Genkai it seems). There's also his innate familiarity and claim of ownership to consider. 

But I feel the heart of the problem is our limited perspective/understanding of Kishi's designs. People want to see crazy Haxxorz jutsus instead of a set of jutsus associated with a character, it's just not going to happen. The general understanding is that many high-level ninja have a varied arsenal of jutsus not even showcased, but dependant on the circumstances they are presented with. 

The prime example being Minato's kuchiyose-fuuinjutsu, and his barrier jutsu. Highly practical and situational jutsus determined by the circumstances and the characters skill-set. The Rin'negan is an open canvas determined by the wielders experience/knowledge. 

What is Kishi going to showcase though? If Nagato is attacked what will he do, erect a barrier or absorb the jutsu? If Nagato is on the offensive what will he do? Use a non-elemental potent jutsu as Shinra Tensei or a destructive elemental one? His skill-set is complete and needs no extrapolation.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 17, 2011)

blacksword said:


> so folks, what you think? nagato is still strongest shinobi after this chapter?



Lol he lost that position when Madara got introduced


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Aug 17, 2011)

Jokes aside, Kishimoto didn't do well at all handling prime Nagato.


----------



## Kuromaku (Aug 17, 2011)

While I'm aware that Itachi is no longer under Kabuto's control, I'm still confused.  As a soul summoned by Kabuto, shouldn't Itachi be vulnerable to being unsummoned by Kabuto, or does Shisui's eye instantly allow for Itachi to move on whenever he well pleases?

Kind of saw this coming, considering that the pacing for fights thus far in the war tends to have short fights with "antagonistic" soldiers getting taken out after powering up.


----------



## BlinkST (Aug 17, 2011)

Getting downed by the lord himself is the greatest thing to happen to Nagato as far as I'm concerned. I know he believes it too.


----------



## Marsala (Aug 17, 2011)

Googleplex said:


> Well, I'm going by the assumption that Madara is heading towards the Jinchuriki, which includes Itachi in the mix.
> 
> At the moment, I'm having a hard time seeing the Sasuke scenario happen because he's still recovering.



Madara won't beat Itachi. He'll grab Bee and then Naruto and Itachi will try to save him.

Itachi might fight Madara while Naruto fights Sasuke, though.


----------



## Hexa (Aug 17, 2011)

Csdabest said:


> Are these Items within his eyes. Or what. When did Itachi have time to get all these weapons. If these Items are locked in Itachis eyes. And Sasuke gains them He will be god. Like wtf. Item after item.


My wild theory: they're relics created by Rikudou-sennin that were inherited by the elder brother.  They're spiritual items, so they're stored as part of Itachi.


----------



## Lightysnake (Aug 17, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Lol he lost that position when Madara got introduced



Not particularly. We're seeing Nagato has a good chance of being greater.


----------



## Deadway (Aug 17, 2011)

This is like Goku doing a spirit bomb on Kid Buu....DBZ ninja's ftw..


----------



## vered (Aug 17, 2011)

blacksword said:


> so folks, what you think? nagato is still strongest shinobi after this chapter?



well it took all 3 and perhaps not even that.not enough details to judge Nagato performance this chapter.
and kishi trolling him again by having him TNJ again wont help either.


----------



## BroKage (Aug 17, 2011)

Y'know the spoilers always sound shitty before elaboration. Maybe we should wait to despair.


----------



## Shiorin (Aug 17, 2011)

Oh wow.

10char


----------



## efmp1987 (Aug 17, 2011)

what if by default susano-o actually wielded weapons, like stock weapons. and then its up to the user to change these weapons into something more effective?


----------



## calimike (Aug 17, 2011)

Nagato is done. what now? Kabuto, what are you going to do with...?

new posted in spoiler thread


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 17, 2011)

Another thing I forgot to mention

Kabuto's been failing with this whole Edo Zombie thing. Each zombie this guy sends ends up screwing up, catching feelings (literally) and then it gets even worse when they fail even after he puts his extreme control on them. I mean look at his track record, it doesn't look good at all. Yeah you can control a lot of these guys but they're not effective at all. Itachi is free and Nagato, even after you put more of your power into it, ends up being free in the end. I don't care that he claims to have a greater control over it than Orochimaru. Yes you can potentially do more but Orochimaru's was more effective. Kabuto's not impressive. 

Also the fact he's meddling with the dead I can't get over that either. I cannot wait until someone cuts the head off this pseudo-snake.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 17, 2011)

Lightysnake said:


> Not particularly. We're seeing Nagato has a good chance of being greater.



How so?? 

- Madara has been alive for longer / more experienced
- Posessor of the 2 strongest dojutsu
- Immortal
- We don't even know if Nagato had complete control over his rinnegan and the latest chapter is the evidence of that : how Kishi is saving the feats for Madara


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 17, 2011)

HawkMan said:


> Well Madara would certainly be a better candidate, considering the breadth of his jutsu repertoire(sharingan data + experience). The Rin'negan would allow him to replicate any jutsu he's ever seen(besides Kekkai Genkai it seems). There's also his innate familiarity and claim of ownership to consider.
> 
> But I feel the heart of the problem is our limited perspective/understanding of Kishi's designs. People want to see crazy Haxxorz jutsus instead of a set of jutsus associated with a character, it's just not going to happen. The general understanding is that many high-level ninja have a varied arsenal of jutsus not even showcased, but dependant on the circumstances they are presented with.
> 
> ...



I guess, but it would've been nice to see some other Ninjutsu from Nagato to perhaps see how far the mastery goes. 



silenceofthelambs said:


> Jokes aside, Kishimoto didn't do well at all handling prime Nagato.



Well, I'll give him the benefit of the doubt and wait for the full script.

Although for now I agree.


----------



## Marsala (Aug 17, 2011)

Lightysnake said:


> Not particularly. We're seeing Nagato has a good chance of being greater.



No he doesn't. Nagato just got beaten by Naruto, Bee, and Itachi (a.k.a. the most overpowered three-man cell ever). But Madara will probably do much better against them, at a minimum capturing Bee.


----------



## Angoobo (Aug 17, 2011)

So it tokk three of them to defeat Nagato.:ho
So much for Itachi soloing him.


What about that manipulation bit in the spoilerz, does it mean he uses some elemental jutsu?


----------



## slickcat (Aug 17, 2011)

Naruto didnt even use his fastest speed in the manga in this battle, this goes to show that for those of you thinking naruto was holding back, you had it all wrong, in this case and with the fight with sasuke we will see the same thing, speed only works on fodder unless your name is minato.


----------



## Nikushimi (Aug 17, 2011)

Itachi brings out Susano'o...and _evades_ attacks?


----------



## vered (Aug 17, 2011)

Marsala said:


> No he doesn't. Nagato just got beaten by Naruto, Bee, and Itachi (a.k.a. the most overpowered three-man cell ever). But Madara will probably do much better against them, at a minimum capturing Bee.



it seems he gets done by TNJ again.
i think we need more details.its not clear at all what happened in the end.


----------



## Goobtachi (Aug 17, 2011)

vered said:


> well it took all 3 and perhaps not even that.not enough details to judge Nagato performance this chapter.
> and kishi trolling him again by having him TNJ again wont help either.



It took three of them to solo them, but don't forget that Nagato didn't hurt a single one of them...It's like they toyed with him and ended the work quickly...in one chapter.


----------



## Kuromaku (Aug 17, 2011)

Unless this arc is meant to be one long Humiliation Conga for Kabuto, Kishi better find a way to make him look somewhat competent within ten chapters.  Otherwise, him "surpassing Orochimaru and the Second Hokage" is a complete joke.


----------



## blacksword (Aug 17, 2011)

> Itachi brings out Susano'o...and evades attacks?


second spoiler is poorly translated. Shounensuki's correct one.


----------



## BroKage (Aug 17, 2011)

Kabuto's consistent failures remind me of when Danzo got caught using mind control and then failed to retrieve Byakugan.

Then he died. Is Kabuto's time almost up?


----------



## Klue (Aug 17, 2011)

So wait, Nagato is hit by three overwhelmingly powerful attacks, and it causes Kabuto not only to lose control, but allows Nagato to crumble away?

Are you kidding me?



Nikushimi said:


> Itachi brings out Susano'o...and _evades_ attacks?



Susanoo probably blocked it.


----------



## Marsala (Aug 17, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> Itachi brings out Susano'o...and _evades_ attacks?



The only thing that he would "evade" from Nagato is Shinra Tensei / Bansho Ten'in, in the same way as Sasuke evaded the Baku swallowing him.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Aug 17, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> Itachi brings out Susano'o...and _evades_ attacks?



I guess he did

Klue get on SKype


----------



## TNPS1984 (Aug 17, 2011)

i guess this chapter finally confirms nagato is stronger than bee, itachi, and naruto individually


----------



## Lightysnake (Aug 17, 2011)

Goobtachi said:


> It took three of them to solo them, but don't forget that Nagato didn't hurt a single one of them...It's like they toyed with him and ended the work quickly...in one chapter.



He was soul ripping Naruto and apparently he injured Bee


----------



## HInch (Aug 17, 2011)

Goobtachi said:


> It took three of them to solo them, but don't forget that Nagato didn't hurt a single one of them...It's like they toyed with him and ended the work quickly...in one chapter.



So the part where B was getting slapped around, Itachi needed his ultimate move and Naruto had to be saved by B just didn't happen in your fantasy land?


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Aug 17, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Another thing I forgot to mention
> 
> Kabuto's been failing with this whole Edo Zombie thing. Each zombie this guy sends ends up screwing up, catching feelings (literally) and then it gets even worse when they fail even after he puts his extreme control on them. I mean look at his track record, it doesn't look good at all. Yeah you can control a lot of these guys but they're not effective at all. Itachi is free and Nagato, even after you put more of your power into it, ends up being free in the end. I don't care that he claims to have a greater control over it than Orochimaru. Yes you can potentially do more but Orochimaru's was more effective. Kabuto's not impressive.
> 
> Also the fact he's meddling with the dead I can't get over that either. I cannot wait until someone cuts the head off this pseudo-snake.



Well, people bashed Madara for being a "failure." 

When you get down to it, other villains aren't much better. The grass isn't greener on the other side.


----------



## vered (Aug 17, 2011)

Marsala said:


> The only thing that he would "evade" from Nagato is Shinra Tensei / Bansho Ten'in, in the same way as Sasuke evaded the Baku swallowing him.



asura realm as well.perhaps we'll see some missiles


----------



## αce (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm not one to call a troll chapter every week.
But this is a troll chapter if the manga has ever seen one.

The fucking* third rikudou*, in a healthy state, gets beaten in a single chapter. No extra rinnegan usage, no extra elaboration on his abilities, no extensive coverage of his elemental abilities.

Somewhere, Munboy is crying himself to sleep.


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 17, 2011)

So Itachi's Susano'o has a long range jutsu?
And did Naruto's Kyuubi Mode _throw_ FRS? What does this mean for SM? 



Marsala said:


> Madara won't beat Itachi.



Nagato was likely cut short so Madara could shine with the Rinnegan's full glory, then there's the EMS alongside that.
So, going by that Madara will beat Itachi if they fight and would do it every so brutally and possibly easily now that he's also got six, lets say, extensions of himself with Bijuu amplifications. =/


----------



## Goobtachi (Aug 17, 2011)

TNPS1984 said:


> i guess this chapter finally confirms nagato is stronger than bee, itachi, and naruto individually



How can you say that?


They wanted to end things fast, they went for their strongest attacks an succeded...besides, all Nagato's attacks were seemingly useless since nobody was hurt


----------



## blacksword (Aug 17, 2011)

> Well, people bashed Madara for being a "failure."


people constantly compares shounen villains to Aizen. Which is wrong


----------



## BroKage (Aug 17, 2011)

silenceofthelambs said:


> Well, people bashed Madara for being a "failure."



But he hasn't failed since obtaining Rinnegan.

Since Kabuto can't get Shisui's eye or the Bijuu now he has no means to power-up similarly. This is essentially as good as he'll get.


----------



## efmp1987 (Aug 17, 2011)

itachi has the three sacred treasures, he's a rikodou


----------



## Lightysnake (Aug 17, 2011)

Goobtachi said:


> How can you say that?
> 
> 
> They wanted to end things fast, they went for their strongest attacks an succeded...besides, all Nagato's attacks were seemingly useless since nobody was hurt



Naruto was about to die without Bee and it seems Bee got hurt. Apparently Itachi resorted to Susanoo straight off.


----------



## TNPS1984 (Aug 17, 2011)

Goobtachi said:


> How can you say that?
> 
> 
> They wanted to end things fast, they went for their strongest attacks an succeded...besides, all Nagato's attacks were seemingly useless since nobody was hurt



It took all three of their strongest attacks to just break Kabuto's control, and he was just about to kill Naruto and later slapped Bee around


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 17, 2011)

silenceofthelambs said:


> Well, people bashed Madara for being a "failure."
> 
> When you get down to it, other villains aren't much better. The grass isn't greener on the other side.



Madara is such a far more complex and better character than Kabuto, Kabuto's just a disgrace. I remember when I was hyped about him showing up, potentially doing some crazy things, just happy that someone like him was going to do some work but what do I find out, Kabuto's really not showing me a think and he went from potentially being a great character to becoming more annoying and annoying as the chapters went by. 

I thought I disliked the guy as Oro's lapdog but now he's just ugh, it upsets me. Itachi, Nagato, Sasori, most of the other villains I've liked more than this guy. He's like that part in the Megaman X games where you have to fight the villains all over again until you get to the main part. You want to get past it, you know it'll be annoying but you just have to sit through that one annoying part. 

Kabuto needs to do something. This isn't cutting it.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 17, 2011)

TNPS1984 said:


> i guess this chapter finally confirms nagato is stronger than bee, itachi, and naruto individually


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Aug 17, 2011)

silenceofthelambs said:


> Well, people bashed Madara for being a "failure."
> 
> When you get down to it, other villains aren't much better. The grass isn't greener on the other side.



oro says hi


----------



## vered (Aug 17, 2011)

efmp1987 said:


> itachi has the three sacred treasures, he's a rikodou



well perhaps we might get a confirmation this chapter that all 3 are RS items.


----------



## TNPS1984 (Aug 17, 2011)

The only hope that's left in this manga now is Orochimaru's ultimate return, don't screw this up Kishi


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Aug 17, 2011)

blacksword said:


> people constantly compares shounen villains to Aizen. Which is wrong



Indeed it is.



Arcystus said:


> But he hasn't failed since obtaining Rinnegan.
> 
> Since Kabuto can't get Shisui's eye or the Bijuu now he has no means to power-up similarly. This is essentially as good as he'll get.



Which is exactly my point. People are quick to judge one villain a "failure," when they haven't seen just how long and hard another can screw up.

Though I do feel slightly sorry for Kabuto. He flaunted his technique in front of the entire world, and now his most valuable pawns are slipping through his fingers.


----------



## Angoobo (Aug 17, 2011)

Nagato didn't even use his strongest moves...


----------



## αce (Aug 17, 2011)

> itachi has the three sacred treasures, he's a rikodou



He's not even close.


----------



## Hexa (Aug 17, 2011)

I really expected this fight to either end this chapter or the next. It just was never going to be a meaty fight for this arc.  It's the same for the other Edo Tensei fights not being very long or in depth.


----------



## TNPS1984 (Aug 17, 2011)

vered said:


> well perhaps we might get a confirmation this chapter that all 3 are RS items.



actually orochimaru's sword is one of the legendary treasure in the japanese folklore legend, itachi possesses the other two


----------



## vered (Aug 17, 2011)

Angoobo said:


> Nagato didn't even use his strongest moves...



we actually dont know what he used this chapter as it seems lots of details are missing.i hope we'll see at least asura and hell realms being used.


----------



## αce (Aug 17, 2011)

So basically Kabuto lost his 2 best fighters in 2 chapters. And the Jin's are with Madara.
Kabuto failed. Hard.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 17, 2011)

Angoobo said:


> Nagato didn't even use his strongest moves...



Yup Kishi is saving it for a better rinnegan user , Madara


----------



## HawkMan (Aug 17, 2011)

Arcystus said:


> Kabuto's consistent failures remind me of when Danzo got caught using mind control and then failed to retrieve Byakugan.
> 
> Then he died. Is Kabuto's time almost up?


Well, not quite yet. My money's on Kabuto going down before Madara. I'd love Zetsu to ice him, personally. That would be major hype...but unlikely. 

Madara's just getting the ball rolling, despite personally involving himself. There's too much concerning Madara to end shortly, while Kabuto has played the bulk of his hand-still aces in the sleeve though. Once the Edos have a resolution the hunt for Kabuto may begin, with Madara's rise to the forefront being sandwiched in between. If Kabuto is defeated Madara's success could propel the story onward.


----------



## vered (Aug 17, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Yup Kishi is saving it for a better rinnegan user , Madara



it does seems like the rushed ending means that Madara will be the one to show most of it.


----------



## Klue (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm guessing Itachi fired a lazer beam from Susanoo's forehead?


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Aug 17, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Madara is such a far more complex and better character than Kabuto, Kabuto's just a disgrace. I remember when I was hyped about him showing up, potentially doing some crazy things, just happy that someone like him was going to do some work but what do I find out, Kabuto's really not showing me a think and he went from potentially being a great character to becoming more annoying and annoying as the chapters went by.
> 
> I thought I disliked the guy as Oro's lapdog but now he's just ugh, it upsets me. Itachi, Nagato, Sasori, most of the other villains I've liked more than this guy. He's like that part in the Megaman X games where you have to fight the villains all over again until you get to the main part. You want to get past it, you know it'll be annoying but you just have to sit through that one annoying part.
> 
> Kabuto needs to do something. This isn't cutting it.



My thoughts exactly.

Madara captivates me more because I feel Kishimoto has taken the time to carefully develop his character. The problem is, Kishi doesn't introduce a villain's backstory until they're about to defeated.

With Madara, he took the correct path. He had Itachi explain his past, which helped us better grasp his impetus for committing certain actions. (With Orochimaru, we never understood why he was doing what he did - it was only until Sasuke overpowered him that the death of his parents was revealed.)



KAKASHI10 said:


> oro says hi



Wherever he is.


----------



## Hexa (Aug 17, 2011)

TNPS1984 said:


> actually orochimaru's sword is one of the legendary treasure in the japanese folklore legend, itachi possesses the other two


The Kusanagi sword is a bit weird in the Naruto manga.  Totsuka is considered to be a "Kusanagi sword" from what Zetsu said (and the databook).  Sasuke's blade was also said to be a "Kusanagi sword", though it apparently has no special ability (and gets lost in the first two chapters of every Sasuke fight).


----------



## GunX2 (Aug 17, 2011)

I want to see what Nidaime Mizukage can do.


----------



## Goobtachi (Aug 17, 2011)

I feel bad for Nagato fans...they waited for god knows how long to see prime Nagato and he got wtfstomped in one chapter without doing any damage to the opposing team.


----------



## Lightysnake (Aug 17, 2011)

Goobtachi said:


> I feel bad for Nagato fans...they waited for god knows how long to see prime Nagato and he got wtfstomped in one chapter without doing any damage to the opposing team.



The spoilers outright say Bee gets damaged.


----------



## Klue (Aug 17, 2011)

Goobtachi said:


> I feel bad for Nagato fans...they waited for god knows how long to see prime Nagato and he got wtfstomped in one chapter without doing any damage to the opposing team.



It took three powerful characters to stop him, try again.


----------



## vered (Aug 17, 2011)

Goobtachi said:


> I feel bad for Nagato fans...they waited for god knows how long to see prime Nagato and he got wtfstomped in one chapter without doing any damage to the opposing team.



actually he did do damage.to Bee and all 3 were needed to face him.
but he got TNJ at the end.he wasnt pawned by anyone.


----------



## blacksword (Aug 17, 2011)

> I feel bad for Nagato fans...they waited for god knows how long to see prime Nagato and he got wtfstomped in one chapter without doing any damage to the opposing team.


and what about you? Did Itachi live up to his hype? (atleast for you)


----------



## dungsi27 (Aug 17, 2011)

Lol so Nagato was out?

Cant say I didnt expect that but still,lol...


----------



## TNPS1984 (Aug 17, 2011)

honestly they did Nagato's power justice, the only problem is the fight ended too fast. At least Nagato is a real God now


----------



## BroKage (Aug 17, 2011)

Kabuto might as well get on the battlefield and do something as the Edos aren't cutting it.

You'd think the likes of Kinkaku, Hanzo, and Nagato could get shit done but they all failed.


----------



## TNPS1984 (Aug 17, 2011)

Arcystus said:


> Kabuto might as well get on the battlefield and do something as the Edos aren't cutting it.
> 
> You'd think the likes of Kinkaku, Hanzo, and Nagato could get shit done but they all failed.



i doubt kabuto wanted madara to win the war to begin with.


----------



## jdbzkh (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm a little surprised Itachi survived this fight. Now there are only two characters left that could send him off Madara and Sasuke.


----------



## blacksword (Aug 17, 2011)

> The spoilers outright say Bee gets damaged.


Samehada has ability to heal.


----------



## Gunners (Aug 17, 2011)

Either Kabuto had a lot of faith in Nagato or he is an idiot. He should have resummoned him as his odds against Itachi, Bee and Naruto were always going to be slim.


----------



## αce (Aug 17, 2011)

Kabuto's strongest minion is probably Manda at this point.
He lost a shit load of fighters.

The man failed terribly.


----------



## Klue (Aug 17, 2011)

♠Ace♠ said:


> Kabuto's strongest minion is probably Manda at this point.
> He lost a shit load of fighters.
> 
> The man failed terribly.



Failed to claim Shisui's power again.


----------



## BroKage (Aug 17, 2011)

TNPS1984 said:


> i doubt kabuto wanted madara to win the war to begin with.



But he did want the Bijuus and Shisui's eye. 

And I doubt Kabuto wanted to lose Edos either. He was pissed when Zabuza, Hanzo, and Toroi got axed.


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 17, 2011)

This all is starting to strongly remind me of Irie Shoichi from Hitman Reborn.

"I was never your Enemy this was all for you to get stronger!"


----------



## Goobtachi (Aug 17, 2011)

vered said:


> actually he did do damage.to Bee and all 3 were needed to face him.
> but he got TNJ at the end.he wasnt pawned by anyone.



We'll see if the three of them were needed...If everyone evades Nagato's attacks and could end him with their techniques i call this curbstomp, no matter how you look at it.

They needed the work done properly and without any big damage, they did.

That's like saying Naruto, B and Itachi evaded all Edo Sasori's attacks and used their strongest moves(to show off) and destroyed the hell out of him.

Does this mean the three were needed to beat Sasori?No.


----------



## jdbzkh (Aug 17, 2011)

Goobtachi said:


> I feel bad for Nagato fans...they waited for god knows how long to see prime Nagato and he got wtfstomped in one chapter without doing any damage to the opposing team.



Are you serious it took Naruto, Bee and Itachi to defeat Nagato I think he lived up to his hype.


----------



## bearzerger (Aug 17, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Another thing I forgot to mention
> 
> Kabuto's been failing with this whole Edo Zombie thing. Each zombie this guy sends ends up screwing up, catching feelings (literally) and then it gets even worse when they fail even after he puts his extreme control on them. I mean look at his track record, it doesn't look good at all. Yeah you can control a lot of these guys but they're not effective at all. Itachi is free and Nagato, even after you put more of your power into it, ends up being free in the end. I don't care that he claims to have a greater control over it than Orochimaru. Yes you can potentially do more but Orochimaru's was more effective. Kabuto's not impressive.
> 
> Also the fact he's meddling with the dead I can't get over that either. I cannot wait until someone cuts the head off this pseudo-snake.



I kinda disagree with your assessment on Kabuto. I think so far the zombies have been fulfilling their purpose quite admirably. The only thing which is really out of Kabuto's calculations is Itachi managing to switch sides. Unlike people on NF Kabuto obviously didn't believe his zombies would be invincible.
Even the loss of Itachi and Nagato, while not planned is not a severe setback. Getting the two jinchuuriki or Shisui's MS would be a nice bonus, but his primary objectives are different.

As for the price of meddling with the dead I agree. Kabuto is going to pay and quite dearly at that. Several people have already said how meddling with the dead is forbidden and it's kinda implied that it'll lead to his ultimate downfall. Especially after how he bragged to Tobi that Edo Tensei doesn't carry a risk.


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Aug 17, 2011)

TNPS1984 said:


> i doubt kabuto wanted madara to win the war to begin with.



That doesn't matter.

Kabuto's position in this war was inherently dangerous. With no allies to protect him, it's either going to be Madara or the Alliance who does him in. Or he'll be caught in the crossfire.


----------



## Angoobo (Aug 17, 2011)

Goobtachi said:


> I feel bad for Nagato fans...they waited for god knows how long to see prime Nagato and he got wtfstomped in one chapter without doing any damage to the opposing team.



no.
Were he facing them 1vs1, Naruto would've gotten his soul ripped, Bee would've been destroyed, and Itachi would've died from exhaustion just evading attacks using Susanoo....

This chapter just proves Nagato is superior to all of them individually.


----------



## Sarry (Aug 17, 2011)

Hahaha, nagato got killed by tnj again.
Damn kabuto is doing worse than i expected, which wasn't much from the start


----------



## Final Jutsu (Aug 17, 2011)

edos are fkin trash so far.. have they done anything useful?


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Aug 17, 2011)

Klue said:


> It took three powerful characters to stop him, try again.



they call this rationalization ^. Now on the serious note. I also am upset that Nagato was taken down in one chapter. I hope to see at least untill the chapters that covers the volumen nagato figthing and on the beginnng of the next volume nagato been defeated.
So yea I also got trolled with the nagato part.
At least I still have my good old Itachi.


----------



## Deadway (Aug 17, 2011)

Naruto is having flashbacks of like 2 min ago? Lol>?


----------



## Klue (Aug 17, 2011)

Goobtachi said:


> We'll see if the three of them were needed...If everyone evades Nagato's attacks and could end him with their techniques i call this curbstomp, no matter how you look at it.
> 
> They needed the work done properly and without any big damage, they did.
> 
> ...



So basically, you'll twist facts as long as it helps you support your agenda.

The three of them fought Nagato, and according to the spoiler, it was the power of their combined assault that freed Nagato from Kabuto's control.


----------



## Final Jutsu (Aug 17, 2011)

oh look, 1 photo and its the lamest one of the chapter.....................


----------



## αce (Aug 17, 2011)

> This chapter just proves Nagato is superior to all of them individually.



Naruto is arguable.
But everyone else was left in the dust when Madara referred to him as the third rikudou.


----------



## Hexa (Aug 17, 2011)

Oh yeah, the crow is still around as well.   With Itachi apparently still around, I guess he'll have to stick next to Naruto (as the allies would just attack him and he doesn't want people to find out he's secretly good).   I guess it's going to be a trio fight with Madara, or Kabuto uses the sixth coffin or something.

I still don't think Itachi will actually meet Sasuke.  It's too awkward, right?


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Aug 17, 2011)

Kabuto may as well just send whatever's in that mystery coffin out to the battlefield.


----------



## TNPS1984 (Aug 17, 2011)

jdbzkh said:


> Are you serious it took Naruto, Bee and Itachi to defeat Nagato I think he lived up to his hype.



Well Nagato is just being lazy, he could very well choose to stick around like Itachi is doing now


----------



## vered (Aug 17, 2011)

first pic.Naruto is naruto not  kb.


----------



## Nikushimi (Aug 17, 2011)

Looks fake, IMO. That, or Kishi got really lazy this week.


----------



## Face (Aug 17, 2011)

Angoobo said:


> no.
> Were he facing them 1vs1, Naruto would've gotten his soul ripped, Bee would've been destroyed, and Itachi would've died from exhaustion just evading attacks using Susanoo....
> 
> This chapter just proves Nagato is superior to all of them individually.



Actually if it was one on one, Naruto would have focused more on his opponent instead of worrying about others. (Bee) Which is the reason why he got caught in the first place.

Also Itachi has the sealing sword so he had the perfect weapon to take Nagato out.


----------



## Hexa (Aug 17, 2011)

TNPS1984 said:


> Well Nagato is just being lazy, he could very well choose to stick around like Itachi is doing now


I think it's just that Kabuto lost direct control of Nagato, not that he was freed like Itachi.


----------



## blacksword (Aug 17, 2011)

Nagato fans will be happy if Itachi praise or hypes (or even admits inferiority) Nagato in this chapter.


----------



## Blaze (Aug 17, 2011)

Oh Itachi..what can I say.


He's just win.


----------



## Klue (Aug 17, 2011)

Not seeing the significance behind the flashback thus far, someone help me out here. Naruto realized he is able to use all of the Pain Techniques?

That's a mighty fine example of his deductive reasoning skills.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 17, 2011)

silenceofthelambs said:


> My thoughts exactly.
> 
> Madara captivates me more because I feel Kishimoto has taken the time to carefully develop his character. The problem is, Kishi doesn't introduce a villain's backstory until they're about to defeated.
> 
> With Madara, he took the correct path. He had Itachi explain his past, which helped us better grasp his impetus for committing certain actions. (With Orochimaru, we never understood why he was doing what he did - it was only until Sasuke overpowered him that the death of his parents was revealed.)



Completely agree. 

With Madara Kishi took the right path. Introduced him early on, left facts about him and tied him into the story well. He's talked about his failures, tactics, just fleshed him out for arcs and even now he's a major part of the story. He's not a regular villain. Regardless if people dislike Madara you cannot argue with how he's been fleshed out over this entire time. No true villain has that outside of Sasuke and we know he'll turn good. Madara's development is just far different from these others.


----------



## BroKage (Aug 17, 2011)

♠Ace♠ said:


> Kabuto's strongest minion is probably Manda at this point.



I'm hoping that Muu and Mangetsu at least live up to hype.


----------



## Marsala (Aug 17, 2011)

Hexa said:


> Oh yeah, the crow is still around as well.   With Itachi apparently still around, I guess he'll have to stick next to Naruto (as the allies would just attack him and he doesn't want people to find out he's secretly good).   I guess it's going to be a trio fight with Madara, or Kabuto uses the sixth coffin or something.
> 
> I still don't think Itachi will actually meet Sasuke.  It's too awkward, right?



Well, why not? Though I think Sasuke would freak the fuck out and put a Chidori through Itachi's chest, only to watch it repair itself. It would prove that only Naruto can get through to Sasuke, since he would reject Itachi's own words spoken to his face.


----------



## Deadway (Aug 17, 2011)

Arcystus said:


> I'm hoping that Muu and Mangetsu at least live up to hype.



If Hanzo didn't, they won't.


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Aug 17, 2011)

Arcystus said:


> I'm hoping that Muu and Mangetsu at least live up to hype.



Mu - TNJ'ed by Onoki
Mangetsu - off-paneled by Kakashi


----------



## Goobtachi (Aug 17, 2011)

Nagato was bloodlusted and couldn't soul rip Naruto when he was shown to soul rip people very fast...


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Aug 17, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Completely agree.
> 
> With Madara Kishi took the right path. Introduced him early on, left facts about him and tied him into the story well. He's talked about his failures, tactics, just fleshed him out for arcs and even now he's a major part of the story. He's not a regular villain. Regardless if people dislike Madara you cannot argue with how he's been fleshed out over this entire time. No true villain has that outside of Sasuke and we know he'll turn good. Madara's development is just far different from these others.



Too true.


----------



## Klue (Aug 17, 2011)

After what happened to Nagato, and considering the sheer number of Edo Tensei roaming around, It's probably best not to expect much moving forward. 

Well, let's see what comes of Itachi.


----------



## Face (Aug 17, 2011)

Why didn't Naruto just use his chakra claws to attack Nagato when he was ripping his soul out?


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm with Hexa on Itachi not meeting Sasuke.
Last chapter he spoke in a way that suggests he won't be meeting Sasuke.

Which leads me to suggest Madara will probably defeat him; with the trio there is an eye Madara wants.


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Aug 17, 2011)

to me


----------



## Roronoa Zoro (Aug 17, 2011)

Itachi sealed Nagato?


----------



## TNPS1984 (Aug 17, 2011)

Nagato uses Chibaku Tensei again!


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 17, 2011)

Goobtachi said:


> Nagato was bloodlusted and couldn't soul rip Naruto when he was shown to soul rip people very fast...



The "people" he's done it to aren't exactly like the Naruto, RM probably has that benefit.


----------



## auem (Aug 17, 2011)

itachi getting over-hyped...i always thought naruto will summon rikodu's magatama...
not itachi giving it to him(which seems certainty)..


----------



## Klue (Aug 17, 2011)

So much for Nagato being unable to turn into a cyborg! 

Eat my cock NF!


----------



## Tam (Aug 17, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Rock Lee's Springtime of Youth 04:
to me


----------



## Tregis (Aug 17, 2011)

Dat nagato. 

Asura path ftw


----------



## Final Jutsu (Aug 17, 2011)

HOLY FUCK nagato.  he owned bee and naruto  mecha arms FUCK


----------



## ?Sharingan Squid? (Aug 17, 2011)

I thought last chapter Itachi said something about losing his MS...

Anyway, that was way too quick lol.


Tam said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol i would never read those.


----------



## Icegaze (Aug 17, 2011)

ASURA REALM was used. Dat Nagato.


----------



## Kuromaku (Aug 17, 2011)

Well, at least Nagato got hyped somewhat.  Nice to see the last two realms being employed here.


----------



## Nimander (Aug 17, 2011)

Just saw the RAW.  

Holy fuckballs.  Prime Nagato was NOT to be fucked with.  Shit.


----------



## Klue (Aug 17, 2011)

Itachi received the final blow? 

Fuck!


----------



## TNPS1984 (Aug 17, 2011)

that combo isn't even directed at nagato, they used it to cancel out the effect of chibaku tensei. the fight could have went on, oh well


----------



## Deadway (Aug 17, 2011)

When Nagato busted out the Asura arm, I smiled.


----------



## Saiko (Aug 17, 2011)

Nagato, the one praised with the call of God! But at the end of the day you’re just a genius in the world...Not enough to surpass or even match the name of the Uchiha. No matter the degree of genius, they all fall to mediocrity in the face of the Uchiha


----------



## Hexa (Aug 17, 2011)

TNPS1984 said:


> that combo isn't even directed at nagato, they used it to cancel out the effect of chibaku tensei. the fight could have went on, oh well


The fight ended because Itachi stabbed Nagato with Totsuka.


----------



## bearzerger (Aug 17, 2011)

Lol, man was Ohana's spoiler wrong. Itachi carried the chapter. He saved Naruto and B and he was the one who freed Nagato from control with his Totsuka no Tsurugi.


----------



## BlinkST (Aug 17, 2011)

What the fu.. Nagato really can use Shurado on himself.


----------



## Klue (Aug 17, 2011)

I still don't understand how their combined attack on Chibaku Tensei ended Kabuto's hold over Nagato's personality.



Blinx-182 said:


> What the fu.. Nagato really can use Shurado on himself.



Lol, why are you surprised?

Manga and Fanbook told us ages ago.


----------



## blacksword (Aug 17, 2011)

lol Itachi saved Bee and nagato. Fucking stupid shit.


----------



## Blaze (Aug 17, 2011)

Itachi and Nagato are just awsome. Susanoo is best tech ever. Nagato's mecha arms were cool too.


Itachi is just pure win. He's and Uchiha after all.


The ending with that Naruto panel at the end was ewww..I don't even want to read the text of that last page.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 17, 2011)

•Sharingan Squid• said:


> I thought last chapter Itachi said something about losing his MS...
> 
> Anyway, that was way too quick lol.
> 
> ...


He lost Shisui's MS due to the 10 year waiting time between uses, not his own.

Also I wonder why Itachi's Susanno didn't go in full form, but I'm guessing it's because he doesn't want to reveal Sasuke got his weapons with his EMS.


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 17, 2011)

Any idea on what Nagato and Itachi are saying on the bottom left?


----------



## blacksword (Aug 17, 2011)

Itachi pwned Nagato? What does NF say?


----------



## sasutachi (Aug 17, 2011)

it's over we won.


----------



## geG (Aug 17, 2011)

Itachi's attack is Yasaka no Magatama, not Yasakani.


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 17, 2011)

And we still don't know what Hell Realm's powers are.


----------



## Nimander (Aug 17, 2011)

Klue said:


> I still don't understand how their combined attack on Chibaku Tensei ended Kabuto's hold over Nagato's personality.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It didn't end his hold over Nagato's personality.

The dust from the combined attack and destroyed Chibaku Tensei hid Itachi and his Totsuka sword until the very last moment.  It was the sword that broke Kabuto's hold, not their combined attacks.


----------



## Marsala (Aug 17, 2011)

Thdyingbreed said:


> He lost Shisui's MS due to the 10 year waiting time between uses, not his own.
> 
> Also I wonder why Itachi's Susanno didn't go in full form, but I'm guessing it's because he doesn't want to reveal Sasuke got his weapons with his EMS.



No need, though it did reach completion at the end when Itachi used Totsuka.

Itachi was fucking boss. As I thought, Nagato was sealed by Totsuka and regained his personality for a moment while being sealed.


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 17, 2011)

blacksword said:


> Itachi pwned Nagato? What does NF say?



It took Itachi and the strongest Jinchuriki; hardly fair to give the credit to just _one_ of _three_ people that made this possible.


----------



## Blaze (Aug 17, 2011)

Googleplex said:


> And we still don't know what Hell Realm's powers are.


Madara will do that.


----------



## TNPS1984 (Aug 17, 2011)

He got stabbed by Susanoo and sealed away


----------



## GunX2 (Aug 17, 2011)

Prime Nagato= more hype for Hanzo.


----------



## Icegaze (Aug 17, 2011)

Itachi soloes. Dat Totsuka sword.


----------



## Klue (Aug 17, 2011)

Icegaze said:


> Itachi soloes. Dat Totsuka sword.



All three of their powers were needed to negate Chibaku Tensei. There was no soloing of any kind here.



Nimander said:


> It didn't end his hold over Nagato's personality.
> 
> The dust from the combined attack and destroyed Chibaku Tensei hid Itachi and his Totsuka sword until the very last moment.  It was the sword that broke Kabuto's hold, not their combined attacks.



Thanks.

I was wondering what the fudge was going on.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Aug 17, 2011)

I guess Nagato got his personality back it look's like Itachi threw the Ridoku necklace at Nagato in this panel.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 17, 2011)

lol@uchiha fans celebrating

It took him+Naruto and Bee to stop Nagato


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Aug 17, 2011)

So Nagato will be joining Orochimaru? :ho

Time for old friends to get reacquainted.


----------



## blacksword (Aug 17, 2011)

> It took Itachi and the strongest Jinchuriki; hardly fair to give the credit to just one of three people that made this possible.


my opinion is irrelevant here. Watch after this chapter Itachifans will be going crazy and saying that he pwned Nagato.


----------



## dungsi27 (Aug 17, 2011)

Just finishes the scans.
Lol were Naruto and Bee completely useless the entire fight?


----------



## Penance (Aug 17, 2011)

Dat last page (lower panel)...


----------



## Marsala (Aug 17, 2011)

Googleplex said:


> And we still don't know what Hell Realm's powers are.



Nagato was doing something with the Hell Realm aspect. Perhaps he was tearing out the Kyuubi after all?


----------



## Jak N Blak (Aug 17, 2011)

Epic fight is epic.

EDIT: The crow remains!


----------



## Marsala (Aug 17, 2011)

dungsi27 said:


> Just finishes the scans.
> Lol were Naruto and Bee completely useless the entire fight?



Mostly useless. Itachi might have needed their help against Chibaku Tensei. Maybe.


----------



## Goobtachi (Aug 17, 2011)

Itachi owned Nagato...

the king wins


----------



## vered (Aug 17, 2011)

Nagato was a beast.and he didnt get sealed by susanoo,he got released at the end.


----------



## Marsala (Aug 17, 2011)

silenceofthelambs said:


> So Nagato will be joining Orochimaru? :ho
> 
> Time for old friends to get reacquainted.



Too late, Orochimaru already got away.


----------



## Faustus (Aug 17, 2011)

^Me, after seeing Nagato's awesomeness


----------



## BlinkST (Aug 17, 2011)

Klue said:


> Lol, why are you surprised?
> 
> Manga and Fanbook told us ages ago.


I was one of the people that was against it because it seemed so stupid and inconsistent, but now.. The Rinnegan *actually* can turn him into an android? C'mon.

You know this shows to me how Kishimoto kind of "ran out" of serious ideas with the Rinnegan. It's just a bunch of strong jutsu put together.


----------



## Klue (Aug 17, 2011)

vered said:


> Nagato was a beast.and he didnt get sealed by susanoo,he got released at the end.



He could have sealed him though, same difference, really.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Aug 17, 2011)

GunX2 said:


> Prime Nagato= more hype for Hanzo.


How is it more hype for Hanzou? Nagato completely fodderized him.


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Aug 17, 2011)

Marsala said:


> Too late, Orochimaru already got away.



That white snake was burned by Amaterasu, wasn't it?


----------



## Rikudou-kun (Aug 17, 2011)

irl when the big beasts fight, the fight usually ends very fast.


----------



## Klue (Aug 17, 2011)

Blinx-182 said:


> I was one of the people that was against it because it seemed so stupid and inconsistent, but now.. The Rinnegan *actually* can turn him into an android? C'mon.



He's just using chakra to alter the state of his body. Not that far fetched in the slightest. Still, I can't believe that was the reason why so many people ignore what we were told out right.

Because it looks/sounds stupid, lol.


----------



## vered (Aug 17, 2011)

Nagato confrmed to be able to turn into a robot!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hexa (Aug 17, 2011)

silenceofthelambs said:


> So Nagato will be joining Orochimaru? :ho
> 
> Time for old friends to get reacquainted.


Nope.  Being stabbed with Totsuka just looks to have broke the seal binding Nagato, so he just went back to heaven rather than being sealed in.


----------



## Marsala (Aug 17, 2011)

silenceofthelambs said:


> That white snake was burned by Amaterasu, wasn't it?



Only one of them. There were two others, at least.


----------



## Klue (Aug 17, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> How is it more hype for Hanzou? Nagato completely fodderized him.



Pain admitted that he only won for the same reason that Mifune did: Hanzou allowed his strength to rot away.


----------



## blacksword (Aug 17, 2011)

Naruto looked so helpless when Nagato tried to soul-rip him. I thought he was going to cry.


----------



## vered (Aug 17, 2011)

Nagato was a moster this chapter.he practicaly almost took out Naruto and Bee by himself till Itachi saved them.
he was released in the end but it took all 3 of them.


----------



## Saiko (Aug 17, 2011)

vered said:


> Nagato confrmed to be able to turn into a robot!!!!!!!!!



Well at last he can transform into a body fitting his personality.


----------



## Lightysnake (Aug 17, 2011)

Klue said:


> Pain admitted that he only won for the same reason that Mifune did: Hanzou allowed his strength to rot away.



Not exactly. It seemed more of a "you don't even get why you're losing so badly now."


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Aug 17, 2011)

Hexa said:


> Nope.  Being stabbed with Totsuka just looks to have broke the seal binding Nagato, so he just went back to heaven rather than being sealed in.





Marsala said:


> Only one of them. There were two others, at least.



Owned by two mods at the same time. 

Thanks to both of you.


----------



## SuperSaiyaMan12 (Aug 17, 2011)

If Nagato was sealed, he'd have been drawn in like there. All that happened was Kabuto's control broke.


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 17, 2011)

Klue I told you he would be done in 1 chap, I demand a kiss!


----------



## BlinkST (Aug 17, 2011)

Klue said:


> He's just using chakra to alter the state of his body. Not that far fetched in the slightest. Still, I can't believe that was the reason why so many people ignore what we were told out right.
> 
> Because it looks/sounds stupid, lol.


I had a problem with _what_ he became, not the fact that it was a kekkei genkai. Becoming a machine just didn't make any sense to me. A kekkei genkai carrying that kind of technology with it didn't sit well with me. He can do all kinds of futuristic trash.


----------



## vered (Aug 17, 2011)

Saiko said:


> Well at last he can transform into a body fitting his personality.



whats confirmed that he is absolutly a beast in close range.


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 17, 2011)

Blaze said:


> Madara will do that.





Marsala said:


> Nagato was doing something with the Hell Realm aspect. Perhaps he was tearing out the Kyuubi after all?



But my beef here is we have to wait longer to find out _what_ exactly is its power.
Its a vague Realm alongside Heretic Realm.


----------



## Loltoomuch (Aug 17, 2011)

Itachi...we are not worthy


----------



## Klue (Aug 17, 2011)

Lightysnake said:


> Not exactly. It seemed more of a "you don't even get why you're losing so badly now."



I thought he said: "You don't even know why you lost to me." It was in response to Hanzou's comment: "Who are you to bring me to this state?"


----------



## BroKage (Aug 17, 2011)

So Itachi's sealed Orochimaru and Nagato. Part 1's main villain and the man who destroyed Konoha.

Who's the hero of the manga again?


----------



## Edward Newgate (Aug 17, 2011)

Klue said:


> Pain admitted that he only won for the same reason that Mifune did: Hanzou allowed his strength to rot away.


I don't see how Hanzou could deal with this Nagato even in his prime. Poison? Shinra Tensei, or just absorb it.


----------



## jdbzkh (Aug 17, 2011)

Man all i know is Kabuto is fucked and Madara better be one hell of a beast cause we all thought a team of Naruto and Bee was going to be tough. Now they got Itachi backing them up.


----------



## Goobtachi (Aug 17, 2011)

Itachi owned Nagato again, he had to save Naruto and B who were more of a hindrance tha anything....


Itachi to save the day again


----------



## Sarry (Aug 17, 2011)

This is an amazing fight, or rather an end to an amazing fight


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 17, 2011)

So... It took Bee's full Hachibi Bijudama, Naruto's Kyubi FRS and Itachi's Magatama jutsu to break *incomplete* Chibaku Tensei.


----------



## Klue (Aug 17, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> Klue I told you he would be done in 1 chap, I demand a kiss!



Damn you, you bastard.

*Raikage growl*


----------



## Icegaze (Aug 17, 2011)

It seems like Totsuka is what released Nagato from Kabuto's control.


----------



## Lightysnake (Aug 17, 2011)

So it took Naruto, Bee and Itachi to survive Chibaku Tensei? And Nagato wasn't in control at the end anyways?
I think it's obvious who's stronger. He got a very lucky shot off


----------



## Angoobo (Aug 17, 2011)

Goobtachi said:


> Itachi owned Nagato again, he had to save Naruto and B who were more of a hindrance tha anything....
> 
> 
> Itachi to save the day again



He wouldn't have been able to counter CT weren't for them using their strongest techniques...
Try another day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 17, 2011)

Nagato is strong.

- Now I can certainly say that Nagato was the more powerful ET between himself and Itachi.

- Nagato was a beast; Madara is going to take 'beast' to a whole other level as a result.

- In the Ninja world fights aren't 'fair' so to say this situation is the definitive result for _all_ situations wouldn't be too smart. 
For example, the Hanzo flashback wouldn't make us think Nagato is the powerful ninja we just saw now.
But it gives you an idea of Nagato's threat level, which is phenomenal.

- What does Itachi and Nagato say after the Totsuka stab?
That could heavily influence the idea of Nagato being able to Shinra Tensei or absorb the thing. 

As for Itachi, I'm rather disappointed. I didn't think Kishimoto would opt for this, but it seems he's just going to hype Madara.
The alternative is a trio fight against Madara and Pain, but given the immense power they have -- these guys had to use their most powerful attacks against Nagato here! -- I can see Itachi (Bee too) not lasting long; Naruto would be the only one who stands a chance with his 'that jutsu'.
I'd rather Itachi go down as well as Nagato rather than him being Madara's hype thing. =/


----------



## Klue (Aug 17, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> I don't see how Hanzou could deal with this Nagato even in his prime. Poison? Shinra Tensei, or just absorb it.



If he breaths in the poison, he's done for.


----------



## Blaze (Aug 17, 2011)

Blinx-182 said:


> I had a problem with _what_ he became, not the fact that it was a kekkei genkai. Becoming a machine just didn't make any sense to me. A kekkei genkai carrying that kind of technology with it didn't sit well with me. He can do all kinds of futuristic trash.


As cool as Nagato was with that body machine it is still stupid that some eye power can turn your body to some machiine and really hard to believe.


So, I agree with this poster. That was  a bad move.  could accept with some dead body with machine built inside them by nagato but not this.


----------



## ♥Red♥ (Aug 17, 2011)

I love how Itachi saved Bee and Naruto 

Damn Itachi is just too badass


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Aug 17, 2011)

Itachi gets the money shot?????? Without being touched. Lol Kishi giving Itachi the Minato treatment.

Naruto and bee = most trolled this week though.


----------



## GunX2 (Aug 17, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> How is it more hype for Hanzou? Nagato completely fodderized him.



Akatsuki + Konan Yahiko and Prime Nagato vs Hanzo.

Whole Civil War. Your thinking of after Gedo Mazo.


----------



## Faustus (Aug 17, 2011)

Nagato can use his rinnegan jutsu simultaneously (at the same time) witout need to split them amongst 6 bodies.

Eat my cock, haters!


----------



## silenceofthelambs (Aug 17, 2011)

Lightysnake said:


> So it took Naruto, Bee and Itachi to survive Chibaku Tensei? And Nagato wasn't in control at the end anyways?
> I think it's obvious who's stronger. He got a very lucky shot off



It was probably planning on all their parts.


----------



## Goobtachi (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm so happy, More Susano'o hype, long range attack+totsuka was so fast that Nagato didn't see the attack coming....He also saved Naruto+B with Susano'o.


Zetsu was right, Itachi with Susano'o is invincible


----------



## bearzerger (Aug 17, 2011)

vered said:


> Nagato was a moster this chapter.he practicaly almost took out Naruto and Bee by himself till Itachi saved them.
> he was released in the end but it took all 3 of them.



This is the power Nagato would have had had he been healthy. Tobi can count himself lucky Nagato got crippled as a kid before he gained control over all that power.

I wonder what Itachi is telling Naruto that gives Naruto and B that sheepish look. It looks as if Itachi wants to go   XD


----------



## blacksword (Aug 17, 2011)

I noticed that Itachi was the one who killed Chameleon


----------



## Faustus (Aug 17, 2011)

Also, Nagato being able to talk after being stabbed is the same as with Hashirama and Tobirama. They were released from being controlled after sealing process began. Read the fucking manga.


----------



## Final Jutsu (Aug 17, 2011)

god damn, it took 3 to disrupt chibaku.  This shit confirms chibaku solos nearly anyone.  It owned susanoo as well.  Prime Nagato prepped that shit fast as fk too.  Nagato > all them one on one.


----------



## Lightysnake (Aug 17, 2011)

Goobtachi said:


> I'm so happy, More Susano'o hype, long range attack+totsuka was so fast that Nagato didn't see the attack coming....He also saved Naruto+B with Susano'o.
> 
> Zetsu was right, Itachi with Susano'o is invincible



This trumpeting is kind of sad. He couldn't see it because of the, y'know, giant dust cloud Itachi needed Bee and Naruto's aid with.


----------



## sasutachi (Aug 17, 2011)

this chapter proved bee anda naruto couldnt win aginst madara and his jins,itachi need to fight against madara.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Aug 17, 2011)

Lightysnake said:


> So it took Naruto, Bee and Itachi to survive Chibaku Tensei? And Nagato wasn't in control at the end anyways?
> I think it's obvious who's stronger. He got a very lucky shot off



But ST was supposed to be Nagayo's answer to Susano. What happened?


----------



## Lightysnake (Aug 17, 2011)

Faustus said:


> Also, Nagato being able to talk after being stabbed is the same as with Hashirama and Tobirama. They were released from being controlled after sealing process began. Read the fucking manga.



Look at how he's crumbling.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 17, 2011)

ITACHI!!!!!!!!!


----------



## vered (Aug 17, 2011)

Nagato was truly about the kill both of them with ease.
despite the ending Nagato was truly a beast.


----------



## Lightysnake (Aug 17, 2011)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> But ST was supposed to be Nagayo's answer to Susano. What happened?



Well, gee, given he was immediately released from the binding there, I wonder why he did nothing.


----------



## efmp1987 (Aug 17, 2011)

Lightysnake said:


> This trumpeting is kind of sad. He couldn't see it because of the, y'know, giant dust cloud Itachi needed Bee and Naruto's aid with.



but then again, rinnegan can see through dust right?


----------



## Kuromaku (Aug 17, 2011)

Actually Nagato being able to transform his body actually explains a lot about the walker he employed while he was still alive.

When he extracted his arms from the machine it looked like the flesh on them was reforming.  So to get around having bad legs, he used Asura realm's jutsu to create the machine.


----------



## vered (Aug 17, 2011)

also confirmed that Nagato use use all realms simultanuesly.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Aug 17, 2011)

drawn in

what did nagato said here?


----------



## Angoobo (Aug 17, 2011)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> But ST was supposed to be Nagayo's answer to Susano. What happened?



He didn't see it coming, you know, because of giant dust smoke and everything...
And i have no doubt he could've used Preta Realm power to absorb it if he saw the attack coming.


----------



## Goobtachi (Aug 17, 2011)

Lightysnake said:


> This trumpeting is kind of sad. He couldn't see it because of the, y'know, giant dust cloud Itachi needed Bee and Naruto's aid with.



The same could be said about Itachi, his LOS was also blocked you know 
And Rinnegan can see chakra but not through dust? ldryma

Itachi owned both Crippled Nagato and prime Nagato, haters gonna hate but Kishi gave us a clear idication of who is the stronger...


----------



## Gabe (Aug 17, 2011)

Goobtachi said:


> Itachi owned Nagato again, he had to save Naruto and B who were more of a hindrance tha anything....
> 
> 
> Itachi to save the day again



Not really it took all 3 to take out CT


----------



## Garfield (Aug 17, 2011)

Anything new to see this chapter then?


----------



## Lightysnake (Aug 17, 2011)

efmp1987 said:


> but then again, rinnegan can see through dust right?



Dojutsu can be blocked off. We saw Naruto's smoke bomb obscure Pain's vision before.


----------



## Klue (Aug 17, 2011)

Dust cloud or not, that sword of his is pretty fucking fast.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 17, 2011)

- Lol breaks out of edo tensei
- Breaks someone else out of the edo 
- Saves 2 tails of the highest caliber
- Displays the awesomest jutsu while being badass

Sorry Nagato fans but i'm sure Itachi takes it this week


----------



## Sarry (Aug 17, 2011)

Wait, I am a bit confused at two things: why didn't nagato pull out narutos soul?
Won't susanoo damage itachi's soul, thereby actually killing him as a ET?


----------



## Lightysnake (Aug 17, 2011)

Hustler said:


> - Lol breaks out of edo tensei
> - Breaks someone else out of the edo
> - Saves 2 tails of the highest caliber
> - Displays the awesomest jutsu while being badass
> ...



You forgot 'needs Naruto and Itachi to help him against Chibaku Tensei'


----------



## Klue (Aug 17, 2011)

Sarry said:


> Wait, I am a bit confused at two things: why didn't nagato pull out narutos soul?
> Won't susanoo damage itachi's soul, thereby actually killing him as a ET?



I believe he was trying to pull out the Kyuubi and store it inside of Enma.


----------



## Faustus (Aug 17, 2011)

Lightysnake said:


> Look at how he's crumbling.



I was answering to those wondering why Nagato was released from Kabuto's control by Totsuka. Sealing=release and this was show hundreds of chapters ago.


----------



## vered (Aug 17, 2011)

Hustler said:


> - Lol breaks out of edo tensei
> - Breaks someone else out of the edo
> - Saves 2 tails of the highest caliber
> - Displays the awesomest jutsu while being badass
> ...



actually Nagato takes it with ease.he was a beast this chapter and it took all 3 to counter him and chibaku tensei.


----------



## Kuromaku (Aug 17, 2011)

Still, Itachi seems to be far and away the most competent of the three big guys fighting against Madara.


----------



## Angoobo (Aug 17, 2011)

So Nagato is confirmed a taijutsu beast...


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Aug 17, 2011)

Klue said:


> I believe he was trying to pull out the Kyuubi and store it inside of Enma.



it does not make any sense. the kyubi is not dead, or is he?


----------



## Lightysnake (Aug 17, 2011)

Goobtachi said:


> The same could be said about Itachi, his LOS was also blocked you know
> And Rinnegan can see chakra but not through dust? ldryma
> Itachi owned both Crippled Nagato and prime Nagato, haters gonna hate but Kishi gave us a clear idication of who is the stronger...



Wow, it takes a LOT of searching to think Itachi is stronger after this. Itachi never really 'owned' either on his own. Nagato took Amaterasu on his own and Itachi needed Bee and Naruto for the Totsuka opening, or he'd have lost to Chibaku Tensei.

And Itachi knew where Nagato was. Nagato was controlled by Kabuto there, too.
Also, no, the Rinnegan can't see through smoke. Naruto blocked Pain's vision with a smoke bomb twice.


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 17, 2011)

So.. What actually happened:
- Nagato was soloing both Naruto and Bee
- Nagato showed Asura Path and shared vision with his summons
- Itachi saved them with Susano
- Nagato used Chibaku Tensei and it took *all three of them* to destroy it, none of them could have done it alone
- Giant dust cloud, which makes the perfect chance for Itachi to use Totsuka on Nagato
- Nagato doesn't get sucked into Totsuka (who know why, maybe his power is so great or maybe it was because of Edo Tensei)
- Nagato gets freed and crumbles

There's no question who was the strongest of them and it was Nagato. All three needed to team up to take him down.


----------



## HawkMan (Aug 17, 2011)

*YEEESSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!*

Kishi you fuckig delivered! Jesus, what a fucking EPIC chapter. WOW....

Nagato was amazing, Itachi was SUPERB! This was a fantastic display of both their abilities. Fuck the rest, this was badass!


----------



## Klue (Aug 17, 2011)

KAKASHI10 said:


> it does not make any sense. the kyubi is not dead, or is he?



Just speculating, but even so, why does it matter?


----------



## dungsi27 (Aug 17, 2011)

Anyone have any idea how actually the necklace worked?Did it just explode or something?


----------



## Lightysnake (Aug 17, 2011)

Faustus said:


> I was answering to those wondering why Nagato was released from Kabuto's control by Totsuka. Sealing=release and this was show hundreds of chapters ago.



They didn't crumble like that till the soul was actually gone.

Nagato's off to heaven.


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 17, 2011)

Would Itachi's long ranged Susano'o attack influence Jiraiya vs Itachi?



Goobtachi said:


> Itachi owned both Crippled Nagato and prime Nagato, haters gonna hate but Kishi gave us a clear idication of who is the stronger...





Hustler said:


> - Lol breaks out of edo tensei
> - Breaks someone else out of the edo
> - Saves 2 tails of the highest caliber
> - Displays the awesomest jutsu while being badass
> ...



You guys take the smallest happenings and inflate them. 
Wow....


----------



## Deshi Basara (Aug 17, 2011)

OMG, *dat Nagato*


----------



## Garfield (Aug 17, 2011)

Well, one thing I think is definitely established is physically and spiritually, Nagato is super powerful, but intellectually, Itachi is much superior (amongst all four over there actually).


----------



## Hustler (Aug 17, 2011)

vered said:


> actually Nagato takes it with ease.he was a beast this chapter and it took all 3 to counter him and chibaku tensei.



Still wasn't a hard fight for them 

One good chibaku tensei and ? that's about it?? yup beastly indeed . Skills wise Itachi stomps.


----------



## FearTear (Aug 17, 2011)

My reaction when I saw the last page:


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wOxt9PoJNkg[/YOUTUBE]

Nagato, you're stupid naive brainless hopeless fucking easygoing dupe!!!madmadmadmad


----------



## Klue (Aug 17, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Still wasn't a hard fight for them
> 
> One good chibaku tensei and ? that's about it?? yup beastly indeed . Skills wise Itachi stomps.



It took their combine power to counter Chibaku Tensei, they were done for.


----------



## Hexa (Aug 17, 2011)

I think it's better just to say that all three of them succeeded in taking out Chibaku Tensei.  They really just all decided to fire their best attack at the thing ('cause why not?)


----------



## Penance (Aug 17, 2011)




----------



## Googleplex (Aug 17, 2011)

Odd, the spoiler made the chapter seem grim yet the chapter itself was just spectacular.


----------



## Lightysnake (Aug 17, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Still wasn't a hard fight for them
> 
> One good chibaku tensei and ? that's about it?? yup beastly indeed . Skills wise Itachi stomps.


He didn't 'stomp' skillwise if he needed two other top tiers.

One Chibaku Tensei was all that would be needed for any TWO of them.


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 17, 2011)

Btw guys what will the rage level be when EMS Sasuke surpasses this without being an ET? Just asking...


----------



## Goobtachi (Aug 17, 2011)

People saying that Itachi needed Naruto and B for CT are desperate...the guys didn't know how strong the technique was, who told you that Itachi's technique alone wouldn't have destroyed it?

All of them attacked it because they needed to destroy it immediately, without taking any risk.

Anyway, in this chapter:

Itachi destroys the chameleon
Itachi laughs at Asura realms power and protect B and Naruto, who were about to get owned.
Itachi uses a long range attack with Susano'o.
Itachi stabs Nagato with totsuka so fast that he couldn't react.


Itachi ownd Nagat pretty simple and he's confirmed GOAT.


----------



## KAKASHI10 (Aug 17, 2011)

Klue said:


> Just speculating, but even so, why does it matter?



maybe killing naruto and making him an edo with the kyubi inside. That would make more sense.


----------



## BroKage (Aug 17, 2011)

I want to know what Kabuto says at the beginning. Please redeem your failing plots bro.


----------



## vered (Aug 17, 2011)

Angoobo said:


> So Nagato is confirmed a taijutsu beast...



yes.his Asura realm mecha is awesome.that panel with Bee and him using one arm to grab Bee whle taking another to kill him using a beam like weapon is awesome.


----------



## blacksword (Aug 17, 2011)

Itachi knew about Chibaku Tensei and how to counter it cuz he fought Madara in the past.


----------



## Blackgallon (Aug 17, 2011)

Huge hype for Nagato.

Hype for Itachi.

Bee and Naruto were very lackluster.

That is how i saw that fight.


----------



## TNPS1984 (Aug 17, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Still wasn't a hard fight for them
> 
> One good chibaku tensei and ? that's about it?? yup beastly indeed . Skills wise Itachi stomps.



Itachi would have been sealed if it wasn't for Bee and Naruto's help


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 17, 2011)




----------



## KAKASHI10 (Aug 17, 2011)

chapter will be out at what time?


----------



## sasutachi (Aug 17, 2011)

itachi  destroyed nagato's left arm before he used ct,thanks to edo tensei his arm regenerated.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Aug 17, 2011)

Lightysnake said:


> Wow, it takes a LOT of searching to think Itachi is stronger after this. Itachi never really 'owned' either on his own. Nagato took Amaterasu on his own and Itachi needed Bee and Naruto for the Totsuka opening, or he'd have lost to Chibaku Tensei.
> 
> And Itachi knew where Nagato was. Nagato was controlled by Kabuto there, too.
> Also, no, the Rinnegan can't see through smoke. Naruto blocked Pain's vision with a smoke bomb twice.



You just made 5+ excuses in the same post. There has got to be a prize for that.


----------



## bearzerger (Aug 17, 2011)

Klue said:


> I believe he was trying to pull out the Kyuubi and store it inside of Enma.



look more closely. it was Naruto's soul that was pulled out not the Kyuubi's. Right before Itachi interferes you can see his spiritual head and all. It just took Nagato longer than it did against Shizune because apparently Naruto was able to resist it to some extent.


----------



## Lightysnake (Aug 17, 2011)

IpHr0z3nI said:


> You just made 5+ excuses in the same there has got to be a prize for that.



Congratulations. You provide and offer nothing. As always.


----------



## HawkMan (Aug 17, 2011)

To all the fanboys, enjoy this chapter for what it is-AN EPIC DISPLAY OF BOTH ITACHI AND NAGATO. 

That being said, Totsuka is fucking fast.


----------



## vered (Aug 17, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Still wasn't a hard fight for them
> 
> One good chibaku tensei and ? that's about it?? yup beastly indeed . Skills wise Itachi stomps.



that one good chaibaku tensei needed all 3 to counter.
and Nagato was pawning both bee and Naruto simultanuesly.so yes i would call that beastly.
itachi just got the lucky shot and Nagato  got relased anyway so he wanst sealed.


----------



## Sarry (Aug 17, 2011)

I love how the crow is standing there like a boss looking uninterested.


----------



## Lightysnake (Aug 17, 2011)

HawkMan said:


> To all the fanboys, enjoy this chapter for what it is-AN EPIC DISPLAY OF BOTH ITACHI AND NAGATO.
> 
> That being said, Totsuka is fucking fast.



If it needed that sort of cover, may not be as fast as it's going to be blown out of proportion to be


----------



## Aiku (Aug 17, 2011)

KISHI YOU HAVE DONE IT ONCE AGAIN. 

THIS CHAPTER IS GOING TO BLOW OUR MINDS EVEN MORE THAN USUAL. 

MY GOD, ITACHI, YOU WERE EVEN MORE AMAZING THAN USUAL IN TODAY'S CHAPTER.


----------



## αce (Aug 17, 2011)

Robot Madara.
Good try Naruverse.


----------



## Don_Corleone (Aug 17, 2011)

As dominant as Nagato was jutsu wise, Itachi was just as impressive tactically.  It was Itachi who rescued B and Naruto.  It was Itachi who told the other two to calm down when Chibaku Tensei was activated.  Itachi was the one who told the other two to use their strongest long range jutsu to destroy Chibaku AND that from that point on they'll look for weakness in Nagato.  Then finally it was Itachi who sealed Nagato.  

Nagato was the master of jutsus in this chapter.  Itachi was the master tactician.  Naruto and Bee look like rookies in both regards compared to Nagato and Itachi.


----------



## blacksword (Aug 17, 2011)

Prime Nagato didn't impress me.


----------



## Penance (Aug 17, 2011)

HawkMan said:


> *YEEESSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> Kishi you fuckig delivered! Jesus, what a fucking EPIC chapter. WOW....
> 
> Nagato was amazing, Itachi was SUPERB! This was a fantastic display of both their abilities. Fuck the rest, this was badass!



Exactly, this...



KAKASHI10 said:


> maybe killing naruto and making him an edo with the kyubi inside. That would make more sense.



Nah, if the host dies, the Kyuubi "disappears", and eventually returns somewhere else...


----------



## Klue (Aug 17, 2011)

Best thing to come of this chapter: Nagato wasn't TNJed. Kabuto's hold over them is still pretty strong. 



blacksword said:


> Itachi knew about Chibaku Tensei and how to counter it cuz he fought Madara in the past.



LoL, what?

How does that make even a lick of sense?


----------



## Faustus (Aug 17, 2011)

Lightysnake said:


> They didn't crumble like that till the soul was actually gone.
> 
> Nagato's off to heaven.



that is not what I'm talking about. I'm taliking about CONTROL, not about what happened next. Besides, Totsuka mechanics are obviously different from SF


----------



## vered (Aug 17, 2011)

♠Ace♠ said:


> Robot Madara.
> Good try Naruverse.



yea he can turn into a robot thats awesome.


----------



## Hexa (Aug 17, 2011)

"Needed all three to counter" is just kind of adding a little bit to the chapter, isn't it?  What happened was that all three _succeeded_ in countering it.  It wasn't like there was some push and pull where the attacks resisted one another.  All three fired their best attack since they have no idea what's required to bust Chibaku Tensei, and Chibaku Tensei was obliterated.


----------



## Klue (Aug 17, 2011)

Lightysnake said:


> If it needed that sort of cover, may not be as fast as it's going to be blown out of proportion to be



Dude, it's fast, like seriously.


----------



## αce (Aug 17, 2011)

> Still wasn't a hard fight for them
> 
> One good chibaku tensei and ? that's about it?? yup beastly indeed . Skills wise Itachi stomps.



You make chibaku tensei sound like childs play.
And in a real fight, at this point, Itachi wouldn't have the balls to activate Susano-o after using two consecutive amaterasu's. 
This fight is purely situational. Especially considering Kabuto is behind the entire strategy here.

Nagato is stronger then Itachi anyways. Not a shitload, but he still is.


----------



## Don_Corleone (Aug 17, 2011)

is that foreshadowing with the Crow behind Naruto?  Is that what'll take to defeat Madara?


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 17, 2011)

So, its confirmed that the crow is Naruto's for keeps?



Seraphiel said:


> Btw guys what will the rage level be when EMS Sasuke surpasses this without being an ET? Just asking...



Probably an astronomical levels seeing as Sasuke is meant to be above Nagato's power.



Goobtachi said:


> People saying that Itachi needed Naruto and B for CT are desperate...the guys didn't know how strong the technique was, who told you that Itachi's technique alone wouldn't have destroyed it?
> 
> All of them attacked it because they needed to destroy it immediately, without taking any risk.
> 
> ...



Feels like your reaching here.


----------



## Goobtachi (Aug 17, 2011)

Itachi with Susano'o could have solo'd the three of them...There was a reason why Kishi chose to make Itachi on the good side...

Now, i hope Madara puts up a better fight against the GOAT


----------



## dungsi27 (Aug 17, 2011)

Don_Corleone said:


> As dominant as Nagato was jutsu wise, Itachi was just as impressive tactically.  It was Itachi who rescued B and Naruto.  It was Itachi who told the other two to calm down when Chibaku Tensei was activated.  Itachi was the one who told the other two to use their strongest long range jutsu to destroy Chibaku AND that from that point on they'll look for weakness in Nagato.  Then finally it was Itachi who sealed Nagato.
> 
> Nagato was the master of jutsus in this chapter.  Itachi was the master tactician.  Naruto and Bee look like rookies in both regards compared to Nagato and Itachi.



Post of the day!!!

RM Naruto

Bee is fodder,as expected.


----------



## Sarry (Aug 17, 2011)

Klue said:


> I believe he was trying to pull out the Kyuubi and store it inside of Enma.



Well that would make sense. Since the whole point of the war is to capture the two remaining beasts.


----------



## KingBoo (Aug 17, 2011)

Good chapter. I was happy to see cyborgato. I like how itachi defeated nagato three times as well. Even cb is useless if you aim a nuke jutsu at it. One was good enough but bee and naruto and itachi wanted to sailor moon it. Probably the only people that can fight nagato are.....hmm...only two that remain alive. Nagato can solo all of the aliance if he wanted to.


----------



## Angoobo (Aug 17, 2011)

Goobtachi said:


> People saying that Itachi needed Naruto and B for CT are desperate...the guys didn't know how strong the technique was, who told you that Itachi's technique alone wouldn't have destroyed it?
> 
> All of them attacked it because they needed to destroy it immediately, without taking any risk.
> 
> ...



1. He could do it becaue Nagato was busy dealing with Nzruto and B, in a 1vs1 fight, he would've never allowed him to.
2. He was using them against B and Naruto, not Itachi's susanoo, i doubt in a 1vs1 fight against Itachi he would've used them...
3. ............
4. Nagato was blinded by dust....

Kishi made all three of them fight Nagato and defeat him, It's heavily implied they could've never defeated him individually


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 17, 2011)

adee said:


> Well, one thing I think is definitely established is physically and spiritually, Nagato is super powerful, but intellectually, Itachi is much superior (amongst all four over there actually).



This.

Nagato was also the one who was superior physically. He simply had too much raw power to be anything but. 

Regardless, Itachi showed a lot of strength this chapter. He was able to save both KB and Naruto at once and was the one to turn the tides in favor of them when he joined their attacks against Nagato. Without him, they wouldn't have pushed that last barrage through. 




blacksword said:


> Itachi knew about Chibaku Tensei and how to counter it cuz he fought Madara in the past.



What the hell?

What fanfic are you getting this from?


----------



## vered (Aug 17, 2011)

Hexa said:


> "Needed all three to counter" is just kind of adding a little bit to the chapter, isn't it?  What happened was that all three _succeeding_ in countering it.  It wasn't like there was some push and pull where the attacks resisted one another.  All three fired their best attack since they have no idea what's required to bust Chibaku Tensei, and Chibaku Tensei was obliterated.



actually from the dialog its clear that itachi needed their attacks as well.
he explained them whats needed to bust this thing.
it really dosent matter.Nagato fought against all 3 and was actually about to kill 2 of them simultanuesly.


----------



## αce (Aug 17, 2011)

> Now, i hope Madara puts up a better fight against the GOAT



Madara vs Itachi would last 5 seconds.


----------



## Shiorin (Aug 17, 2011)

So much for Nagato mastering all elements at the age of 10.

I like how Itachi shows a brand new jutsu literally from beyond the grave. Logically this would indicate he is staying for some time yet, or Sasuke will inherit this jutsu.


----------



## auem (Aug 17, 2011)

Edward Newgate said:


> I don't see how Hanzou could deal with this Nagato even in his prime. Poison? Shinra Tensei, or just absorb it.



pain/nagato himself admitted that he could have lost if jiraiya knew full truth about him...hanzo defeated jiraiya,oro and tsunade combined....so we will never know how strong hanzo really was at his prime..


----------



## Blackgallon (Aug 17, 2011)

Now just imagine if the Crow didn't free Itachi from Edo.

Nagato and Itachi would have stomped Naruto and Bee based on that performance just then.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 17, 2011)

I still don't see how an eye that revolves around life/death/reincarnation allows you to turn into a robot


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Aug 17, 2011)

Don_Corleone said:


> As dominant as Nagato was jutsu wise, Itachi was just as impressive tactically.  It was Itachi who rescued B and Naruto.  It was Itachi who told the other two to calm down when Chibaku Tensei was activated.  Itachi was the one who told the other two to use their strongest long range jutsu to destroy Chibaku AND that from that point on they'll look for weakness in Nagato.  Then finally it was Itachi who sealed Nagato.
> 
> Nagato was the master of jutsus in this chapter.  Itachi was the master tactician.  Naruto and Bee look like rookies in both regards compared to Nagato and Itachi.



Lol Itachi actually told them to calm down???????? Easy for him to say, the other two are not walking corpses literally.


----------



## Don_Corleone (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm really impressed with how fast Itachi can switch from defense to offense with Susano.  Itachi demonstrated a lot of qualities/traits similar to Minato during his fight against Madara.  Both were cool and collected during the heat of the battle in face of  possibly a superior enemy.  Both were able to devise tactics to defeat/drive off the enemy.  And both don't waste any movements.


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 17, 2011)

Hexa said:


> "Needed all three to counter" is just kind of adding a little bit to the chapter, isn't it?  What happened was that all three _succeeded_ in countering it.  It wasn't like there was some push and pull where the attacks resisted one another.  All three fired their best attack since they have no idea what's required to bust Chibaku Tensei, and Chibaku Tensei was obliterated.



Perhaps, although going by the chapter it seems more credible to say that it did take all three as that's what was required.
Strengthen by the fact that Six-Tailed Naruto's Bijuu Dama _alone_ didn't do a thing to CT.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 17, 2011)

Naruto and Bee being there was just a liability for Itachi . Doubt he ever needed their help but since they were there he had to protect them.

He displayed the perfect counters for Chibaku tensei and sealed Nagato in the end so there's no way Nagato > Itachi


----------



## αce (Aug 17, 2011)

You guys do realize that it took a *bijuu dama*, an FRS (mountain cutting) and fucking Susano-o to stop *one jutsu* right? And it was pretty casual.
Name me one person, in a 1v1 situation, that could muster up this type of firepower.

I'm waiting.


----------



## dungsi27 (Aug 17, 2011)

Helloo can anyone please explain to me how actually the necklace worked?
Thanks.


----------



## Tyrion (Aug 17, 2011)

Not to troll anyone but Itachi did infact hit Nagato with the sword of Totsuka and has started to seal him, you can see Nagato's reaction first with the sword hitting him then a panel after with the sword through his body. 

Nagato can't have randomly lost control over himself.


----------



## Marsala (Aug 17, 2011)

Shiorin said:


> So much for Nagato mastering all elements at the age of 10.
> 
> I like how Itachi shows a brand new jutsu literally from beyond the grave. Logically this would indicate he is staying for some time yet, or Sasuke will inherit this jutsu.



Sasuke can probably throw that thing too.


----------



## BlinkST (Aug 17, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> I still don't see how an eye that revolves around life/death/reincarnation allows you to turn into a robot


Perhaps it was handed out by aliens.


----------



## ?Sasuke?2 (Aug 17, 2011)

new epic jutsu FRS=futoon rasen sharingan xD


----------



## Penance (Aug 17, 2011)

Don_Corleone said:


> As dominant as Nagato was jutsu wise, Itachi was just as impressive tactically.  It was Itachi who rescued B and Naruto.  It was Itachi who told the other two to calm down when Chibaku Tensei was activated.  Itachi was the one who told the other two to use their strongest long range jutsu to destroy Chibaku AND that from that point on they'll look for weakness in Nagato.  Then finally it was Itachi who sealed Nagato.
> 
> Nagato was the master of jutsus in this chapter.  Itachi was the master tactician.  Naruto and Bee look like rookies in both regards compared to Nagato and Itachi.



Good ...



Don_Corleone said:


> is that foreshadowing with the Crow behind Naruto?  Is that what'll take to defeat Madara?



Maybe not...but I think it shows that the crow is with Naruto for good...


----------



## Marsala (Aug 17, 2011)

A.Glover92 said:


> Not to troll anyone but Itachi did infact hit Nagato with the sword of Totsuka and has started to seal him, you can see Nagato's reaction first with the sword hitting him then a panel after with the sword through his body.
> 
> Nagato can't have randomly lost control over himself.



Yeah, the sword definitely broke Edo Tensei, though Itachi may not have bothered to seal Nagato's soul.


----------



## HawkMan (Aug 17, 2011)

Guys, I'd like to apologize to Itachi and Nagato fans respectively. Nagato's use of Rin'negan abilities simultaneously-absorption while sucking Naruto's soul, Demon Realm while containing Naruto-WAS FUCKING IMPRESSIVE. 

To Itachi fans...I bow before the King. His Susano'o has a devastating ranged attack, he's capable of using all phases of Susano'o, and of course Totsuka delivers as described. 

My humblest apologies for believing Pain was greater than Nagato(only insofar that it mitigates the possibility of death), or that Itachi was inferior to Nagato. Clearly this man is not to be fucked with. 

This chapter should make any and both fans of this manga excited as fuck. I surely am. 

-Ciao.


----------



## vered (Aug 17, 2011)

Blinx-182 said:


> Perhaps it was handed out by aliens.



confirmed that the Rinnegan allows you to turn into a mecha like creature.
that was truly awesome i have to say.


----------



## Klue (Aug 17, 2011)

?Sasuke? said:


> new epic jutsu FRS=futoon rasen sharingan xD



Are you making a funny?


----------



## bearzerger (Aug 17, 2011)

dungsi27 said:


> Post of the day!!!
> 
> RM Naruto
> 
> Bee is fodder,as expected.



Naruto's role this chapter is just more proof that a single mistake will kill you on this high level. I doubt Nagato could have handled him anywhere near as easily had he approached in a more careful manner, but he didn't and that's why he got caught. And once he was caught there was no escape from someone like Nagato.

As for B, well B just didn't have sufficient intel to deal with someone like Nagato. He didn't make a mistake, but unless you know about the six realms there is really no way you can deal with them.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 17, 2011)

Marsala said:


> Yeah, the sword definitely broke Edo Tensei, though Itachi may not have bothered to seal Nagato's soul.



I wonder if his sword would just automatically do that though.

Then again, seeing as Nagato is already technically dead, the sword might not be able to trap his soul either way.


----------



## Addy (Aug 17, 2011)

fuck yeah 

and megaman arm 









it's ok, chapter looked epic


----------



## NarutoIzDaMan (Aug 17, 2011)

If you didn't know before why people called the MS and Rinnegan ridiculously HAXXED, now you know......


----------



## MS81 (Aug 17, 2011)

Itachi shows us a new cool jutsu with susanoo, Im totally loving kishi right now....


----------



## Csdabest (Aug 17, 2011)

Im starting to think that Susano-o can use any weapon. We saw Sasuke incomplete skeletal form use a sword that was all liquidy like water. Then after that we saw arrows. Then when it was complete it had a big ball of fire in its hand. Im thinking that Suanano-o can form anyweapon out of its chakra. Sasuke sheild Increased in size from bow mode to sheild mode instantly and blocked Danzo attack aswell as the surrounding blast wave. then shrunk again to bow mode. I think Susano-o is truly the god of battle encompassing all range and types of battle.


----------



## Hexa (Aug 17, 2011)

Shiorin said:


> So much for Nagato mastering all elements at the age of 10.
> 
> I like how Itachi shows a brand new jutsu literally from beyond the grave. Logically this would indicate he is staying for some time yet, or Sasuke will inherit this jutsu.


Since Itachi is still around and an incredibly capable fighter, we're probably going to see more out of him during this war.  He'll probably have some other jutsu as well.


----------



## Gabe (Aug 17, 2011)

So seem the crow is staying with naruto and will the three items pass to sasuke with him geting itachis eyes


----------



## Klue (Aug 17, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Naruto and Bee being there was just a liability for Itachi . Doubt he ever needed their help but since they were there he had to protect them.
> 
> He displayed the perfect counters for Chibaku tensei and sealed Nagato in the end so there's no way Nagato > Itachi



You can't say he displayed the perfect counter when three attacks were used.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 17, 2011)

♠Ace♠ said:


> You guys do realize that it took a *bijuu dama*, an FRS (mountain cutting) and fucking Susano-o to stop *one jutsu* right? And it was pretty casual.
> Name me one person, in a 1v1 situation, that could muster up this type of firepower.
> 
> I'm waiting.



Firepower =/= how great you are

Itachi is not all about firepower but still the most deadliest one on one . He would have dealt with Nagato just fine all by himself. 

So Itachi showed Susanao as a counter to chibaku tensei . What does Nagato have as a counter to Susanao/sword of totsuka?


----------



## Garfield (Aug 17, 2011)

vered said:


> confirmed that the Rinnegan allows you to turn into a mecha like creature.
> that was truly awesome i have to say.


Next thing we know, behind Tobi's mask is Kamina and everyone in the real world switches sides.


----------



## jdbzkh (Aug 17, 2011)

Until Naruto and Bee show off a sealing technique Itachi needed to land his attack. All three of them destroyed CT and within the dust storm Itachi launched his sneak attack. Now if any one in there right mind is going to say Nagato wasn't impressive this chapter the guy was about to kill both Naruto and Bee.


----------



## Blackgallon (Aug 17, 2011)

Hmm, Itachi threw a bunch of Kunai into the eyes of both the Chameleon and that hell realm thingy?


----------



## αce (Aug 17, 2011)

Still leaning towards Nagato>Itachi.
Although, susano-o just got a buff. I'm not too excited about that stab though. Nagato was blinded and he probably already thrusted in the meantime.

Susano-o is faster then I thought.

And anyone who still thinks Jiraiya is stronger than Itachi should just leave.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 17, 2011)

Klue said:


> You can't say he displayed the perfect counter when three attacks were used.



Nagato couldn't do anything about Susanao and totsuka instant sealed him . How do you reckon Nagato would escape that?


----------



## blacksword (Aug 17, 2011)

Nagatofans got trolled. They thougt Nagato would absorb Totsuka or Sussano.


----------



## Klue (Aug 17, 2011)

Blackgallon said:


> Hmm, Itachi threw a bunch of Kunai into the eyes of both the Chameleon and that hell realm thingy?



Yup. He forcefully reverse-summoned them.


----------



## vered (Aug 17, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Firepower =/= how great you are
> 
> Itachi is not all about firepower but still the most deadliest one on one . He would have dealt with Nagato just fine all by himself.
> 
> So Itachi showed Susanao as a counter to chibaku tensei . What does Nagato have as a counter to Susanao/sword of totsuka?



shinra tensei,preta realm.all werent used this chapter by the way.
itachi got the lucky shot after all 3 countered chibaku tensei.
in a real one vs one it wouldnt be that easy.


----------



## Angoobo (Aug 17, 2011)

Hexa said:


> "Needed all three to counter" is just kind of adding a little bit to the chapter, isn't it?  What happened was that all three _succeeded_ in countering it.  It wasn't like there was some push and pull where the attacks resisted one another.  All three fired their best attack since they have no idea what's required to bust Chibaku Tensei, and Chibaku Tensei was obliterated.



Their techniques were abliterated too.
If one technique was sufficeient, the others would've made it through and blew Nagato away, which didn't happen.

CT=Naruto+B+Itachi's attacks combined....


----------



## Final Jutsu (Aug 17, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Firepower =/= how great you are
> 
> Itachi is not all about firepower but still the most deadliest one on one . He would have dealt with Nagato just fine all by himself.
> 
> So Itachi showed Susanao as a counter to chibaku tensei . What does Nagato have as a counter to Susanao/sword of totsuka?





wtf are you smoking?  He couldnt destroy it alone.  His susanoo was getting fking owned.  He NEEDED help there.  Chibaku tensei solos Itachi like everyone already knew.  It was clear as day.


----------



## blacksword (Aug 17, 2011)

> And anyone who still thinks Jiraiya is stronger than Itachi should just leave.


Lol that's not even the question. Itachi is superior to Jiraya.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm not here to say Itachi > Nagato but Nagato fans saying it took all 3 to just get rid of Nagato is a bit much .

Itachi would have dealt with him just fine


----------



## Hexa (Aug 17, 2011)

♠Ace♠ said:


> You guys do realize that it took a *bijuu dama*, an FRS (mountain cutting) and fucking Susano-o to stop *one jutsu* right? And it was pretty casual.
> Name me one person, in a 1v1 situation, that could muster up this type of firepower.
> 
> I'm waiting.


At least before the translation, we should really keep it as "a bijuu dama, an FRS, and Susano'o" _succeeded_ in busting Chibaku Tensei.  They literally just fired whatever they had at it and outright obliterated it.  It's possibly Itachi said something like "we need all our powers combined", but I think it was just a "throw whatever you can at it at one attack".


----------



## Klue (Aug 17, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Nagato couldn't do anything about Susanao and totsuka instant sealed him . How do you reckon Nagato would escape that?



If a killing blow is successfully dealt, that person dies, obviously. I don't see where you're going with this.

If Itachi fights Madara, then we'll have another opportunity to see if Susanoo really can be absorbed/repelled.


----------



## Csdabest (Aug 17, 2011)

But sweet jesus. I wonder. With Nagato using all the paths by himself simotaneously. I wonder if that Means Nagato>Pain. Pain does hold a tactical standpoint. But it seems thats powers are more dangerous in one vessel.


----------



## Garfield (Aug 17, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> Naruto's role this chapter is just more proof that a single mistake will kill you on this high level. I doubt Nagato could have handled him anywhere near as easily had he approached in a more careful manner, but he didn't and that's why he got caught. And once he was caught there was no escape from someone like Nagato.
> 
> As for B, well B just didn't have sufficient intel to deal with someone like Nagato. He didn't make a mistake, but unless you know about the six realms there is really no way you can deal with them.


Yet I don't like how every other time B is faced with an opponent who counters by sucking the chakra out of him... :/


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 17, 2011)

Hustler said:


> I'm not here to say Itachi > Nagato but Nagato fans saying it took all 3 to just get rid of Nagato is a bit much .
> 
> Itachi would have dealt with him just fine



Please do explain how Itachi himself would have dealt with Chibaku Tensei.


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 17, 2011)

Sasuke and Madara must be pretty powerful to be above Nagato going by this chapter.
Honestly, Naruto's the only one with a legitimate excuse for his performance, he's got 2-3 power ups coming up.

Having said that it would suffice to say the chapter reinforced what we previously knew: Nagato is stronger than Killer Bee and Itachi.



Hustler said:


> Naruto and Bee being there was just a liability for Itachi . Doubt he ever needed their help but since they were there he had to protect them.
> 
> He displayed the perfect counters for Chibaku tensei and sealed Nagato in the end so there's no way Nagato > Itachi



Really feels like your reaching here, I know Itachi and Nagato fans have had this war going on... but so much so you choose to twist facts like this? :/
You even doubt Itachi needed the help of two people that helped break out of CT. =/


----------



## Penance (Aug 17, 2011)

♠Ace♠ said:


> *And anyone who still thinks Jiraiya is stronger than Itachi should just leave.*



Uh oh....:amazed


----------



## αce (Aug 17, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Firepower =/= how great you are
> 
> Itachi is not all about firepower but still the most deadliest one on one . He would have dealt with Nagato just fine all by himself.
> 
> So Itachi showed Susanao as a counter to chibaku tensei . What does Nagato have as a counter to Susanao/sword of totsuka?



No, he showed it was a counter *with two other people there*. You diverted from the initial question. If Itachi was alone, that chibaku tensei would have eaten him alive.

No one person has shown any substantial counter to that technique, other then Madara and Minato.



Itachi just got some major hype. Don't ruin it by claiming his superiority in a situational fight that was against Nagato's favour the moment the crow showed up.


----------



## Blackgallon (Aug 17, 2011)

Klue said:


> Yup. He forcefully reverse-summoned them.



I thought you could only see that hell realm thing if your soul was being ripped out? How did Itachi attack it?

Or am i mistaking that for something else?


----------



## Addy (Aug 17, 2011)

blacksword said:


> Nagatofans got trolled. They thougt Nagato would absorb Totsuka or Sussano.



lol no 

i am not that much of a nagato fan but he was fucking epic this chapter 

using a mgaman arm. and he was defeated by TNJ as anyone predicted.

the only sad part is that it happened again


----------



## auem (Aug 17, 2011)

♠Ace♠ said:


> You guys do realize that it took a *bijuu dama*, an FRS (mountain cutting) and fucking Susano-o to stop *one jutsu* right? And it was pretty casual.
> Name me one person, in a 1v1 situation, that could muster up this type of firepower.
> 
> I'm waiting.



i remember 8-tail naruto broke through chibaku tensai...


----------



## Deshi Basara (Aug 17, 2011)

Hustler said:


> So Itachi showed Susanao as a counter to chibaku tensei . What does Nagato have as a counter to Susanao/sword of totsuka?



CT and Preta  Itachi on his own would not have been able to counter it.


----------



## Garfield (Aug 17, 2011)

blacksword said:


> Lol that's not even the question. Itachi is superior to Jiraya.


Yeah it's obviously canon because we've obviously seen an awesome all out Itachi vs. Jiraiyah fight. No doubt about that at all.


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 17, 2011)

Hexa said:


> At least before the translation, we should really keep it as "a bijuu dama, an FRS, and Susano'o" _succeeded_ in busting Chibaku Tensei.  They literally just fired whatever they had at it and outright obliterated it.  It's possibly Itachi said something like "we need all our powers combined", but I think it was just a "throw whatever you can at it at one attack".





This makes sense. So till the translation arrives I'll take your advice, Hexa.


----------



## nadinkrah (Aug 17, 2011)

Naruto fighting Madara? Man, just leave that to Itachi please. Sorry but after this, I can't see Naruto taking on Madara


----------



## blacksword (Aug 17, 2011)

> using a mgaman arm. and he was defeated by TNJ as anyone predicted.


he was defeated by totsuka. Read the spoilers.


----------



## Csdabest (Aug 17, 2011)

Susano-o mostlikely would have protected him frm chibakau Tensei. It sheilded Sasuke grom having rocks squish him.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 17, 2011)

vered said:


> shinra tensei,preta realm.all werent used this chapter by the way.
> itachi got the lucky shot after all 3 countered chibaku tensei.
> in a real one vs one it wouldnt be that easy.


And Itachi showed all the jutsus in his arsenal??? 

A one on one fight leans more towards Itachi since he's the best at that . You don't suppose that Nagato could dodge Totsuka right? 


Final Jutsu said:


> wtf are you smoking?  He couldnt destroy it alone.  His susanoo was getting fking owned.  He NEEDED help there.  Chibaku tensei solos Itachi like everyone already knew.  It was clear as day.



Nagato could nuke the shit out of Susanao all he wants but he aint breaking it


----------



## sasutachi (Aug 17, 2011)

itachi doesnt need to totally destroy chibaku tensei,an opening will be enough for him like 8 tails kyuubi did.


----------



## bearzerger (Aug 17, 2011)

Hustler said:


> Firepower =/= how great you are
> 
> Itachi is not all about firepower but still the most deadliest one on one . He would have dealt with Nagato just fine all by himself.
> 
> So Itachi showed Susanao as a counter to chibaku tensei . What does Nagato have as a counter to Susanao/sword of totsuka?



Stop kidding yourself. Itachi could only make such a good showing of himself because Nagato was occupied by dealing with the two jinchuuriki as well. Had Nagato faced Itachi alone this fight would have been completely different. So different that you just can't draw any comparisons.


----------



## vered (Aug 17, 2011)

Addy said:


> lol no
> 
> i am not that much of a nagato fan but he was fucking epic this chapter
> 
> ...



yea he was epic.being able to turn into a literate Mecha.
i wonder how awesome Madara will be using Demon realm robot powers.


----------



## Klue (Aug 17, 2011)

Blackgallon said:


> I thought you could only see that hell realm thing if your soul was being ripped out? How did Itachi attack it?
> 
> Or am i mistaking that for something else?



When Enma is being used for interrogation purposes, it appears that only the caster and target can see it. When Enma was used to heal Petra Path, Naruto saw it clearly.


----------



## Csdabest (Aug 17, 2011)

Wtf does that Magnamta technique does.


----------



## stevensr123 (Aug 17, 2011)

Would love this to be "just as planned" from kabuto, using nagato to somehow release orochimaru 

But this chapter was poor, actually i should say this fight. 2 chapters kishi? really?!! nagato, one of the most powerful/hyped ninja, and you give him just 2 chapters of eco fighting?

on the fight, Not much new happened apart from it took 3 of the most powerful attacks to countered nagato's jutsu, we learned that nagato can use 2 or more of the 6th paths, at the same time.

itachi's susanoo is very impressive, and his power level just went up a level, on feats he is almost near nagato. but nagato has been more impressive imo, NOT Once did he look completely overwhelmed fighting 3 of the strongest ninja.

and he wasn't even using Pein, his most useful technique, nor was he in control of himself.


----------



## Blackgallon (Aug 17, 2011)

Klue said:


> When Enma is being used for interrogation purposes, it appears that only the caster and target can see it. When Enma was used to heal Petra Path, Naruto saw it clearly.



Ahh ok.

That makes sense, thanks.


----------



## αce (Aug 17, 2011)

> i remember 8-tail naruto broke through chibaku tensai...



I excluded the bijuu for obvious reasons.


----------



## jacamo (Aug 17, 2011)

epic 


Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 244 (84 members and 160 guests)

god dam


----------



## Hexa (Aug 17, 2011)

sasutachi said:


> itachi doesnt need to totally destroy chibaku tensei,an opening will be enough for him like 8 tails kyuubi did.


I think the more natural thing to do would be to attack Nagato directly.  But Itachi needed time to form up the full Susano'o, apparently, and the magatama wouldn't do much against an Edo Tensei.


----------



## Klue (Aug 17, 2011)

Csdabest said:


> Wtf does that Magnamta technique does.



Create a launch able energy type attack. Fuckin' awesome power, and makes me feel a bit more excited to see Sasuke's version of Susanoo's final form.


----------



## Hustler (Aug 17, 2011)

♠Ace♠ said:


> No, he showed it was a counter *with two other people there*. You diverted from the initial question. If Itachi was alone, that chibaku tensei would have eaten him alive.
> 
> No one person has shown any substantial counter to that technique, other then Madara and Minato.
> 
> ...



It's a big IF buddy 

Nagato would have died like 3 times had he been alive . Sofar no one has shown they could break Susanao and not even chibaku tensei could penetrate it so why would I believe Nagato could defeat him with CT?? 

I'm not claiming superiority but just saying Itachi = Nagato


----------



## vered (Aug 17, 2011)

Hustler said:


> And Itachi showed all the jutsus in his arsenal???
> 
> A one on one fight leans more towards Itachi since he's the best at that . You don't suppose that Nagato could dodge Totsuka right?
> 
> ...



Nagato proved he is a beast in close range.really most of our answers about the rinnegan powers are actually still unanswered most likely being left for Madara.
but Nagato was truly deadly close range.
in a one vs one fight it wont be easy for itachi at all.


----------



## efmp1987 (Aug 17, 2011)

i can see speculations going amongst nagato fans


----------



## Cromer (Aug 17, 2011)

So basically, Itachi vs Nagato would be a retread of Minato vs Madara? The insanely skilled genius running shit against a powerhouse enemy without ever really looking like actually, y'know, winning?

Makes sense.


----------



## jacamo (Aug 17, 2011)

Magatama.... EPIC


----------



## αce (Aug 17, 2011)

> Naruto fighting Madara? Man, just leave that to Itachi please. Sorry but after this, I can't see Naruto taking on Madara



But Itachi can?
I laughed.


----------



## Kuromaku (Aug 17, 2011)

Sheesh, the moment a character does something impressive, the tards come out.


----------



## MS81 (Aug 17, 2011)

vered said:


> confirmed that the Rinnegan allows you to turn into a mecha like creature.
> that was truly awesome i have to say.



this is what comes to mind....[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0lnsa67s1iE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Addy (Aug 17, 2011)

vered said:


> yea he was epic.being able to turn into a literate Mecha.
> *i wonder how awesome Madara will be using Demon realm robot powers.*



bad vered 

it would be like konohameru's rasengan........... lame


----------



## Tyrion (Aug 17, 2011)

I would still put Nagato and Itachi as equal, it all depends on who uses a killing Jutsu the first. If Nagato uses Chibaku Tensei then Itachi would have been eaten up BUT this chapter also showed Itachi hitting Nagato with the sword of Totsuka ending Nagato and sealing him away. If Itachi lands with his hit first, which is fast then he would win and if Negato delays Itachi and then uses Chibaku Tensei, then Nagato wins.


----------



## Penance (Aug 17, 2011)

MS81 said:


> this is what comes to mind....[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0lnsa67s1iE[/YOUTUBE]



......fair


----------



## αce (Aug 17, 2011)

> It's a big IF buddy
> 
> Nagato would have died like 3 times had he been alive . Sofar no one has shown they could break Susanao and not even chibaku tensei could penetrate it so why would I believe Nagato could defeat him with CT??
> 
> I'm not claiming superiority but just saying Itachi = Nagato



If you think Itachi is stronger, that's your right. I'm just pointing out that Itachi would've died on his own the moment that technique went off. Nagato wouldn't have to worry about an ascending Susano-o.

I'm just pointing out this fight was purely situational. It didn't prove the superiority of any character over the other. But it did give some new fresh feats.


----------



## blacksword (Aug 17, 2011)

> So basically, Itachi vs Nagato would be a retread of Minato vs Madara? The insanely skilled genius running shit against a powerhouse enemy without ever really looking like actually, y'know, winning?
> 
> Makes sense.


Tobi was powerhouse? this is news to me


----------



## jacamo (Aug 17, 2011)

Robot arm was actually Nagato's 3rd arm... LOL


----------



## nadinkrah (Aug 17, 2011)

♠Ace♠ said:


> But Itachi can?
> I laughed.



Itachi has a better chance imo.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Aug 17, 2011)

Kabuto was right, Itachi is just in another league


----------



## santanico (Aug 17, 2011)

Naruto is that crow's bff


----------



## jacamo (Aug 17, 2011)

so its over for Nagato... via Totsuka

sad,was hoping to see more


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 17, 2011)

Csdabest said:


> Wtf does that Magnamta technique does.



Looks like a long ranged shuriken like attack.


----------



## vered (Aug 17, 2011)

jacamo said:


> Robot arm was actually Nagato's 3rd arm... LOL



actually 2 arms were robotic.
the 2 extra hands Nagato created.you can clearly see it in the Nagato bee panels.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 17, 2011)

Man, let's wait for translations before we start saying certain things here god. People these days. NF never seems to learn. This type of thing always happens and always ends up hitting the fans. I'll say this. 

- Nagato did amazing. Nothing less expected for someone of his caliber. 
- Itach did amazing. Nothing less expected for someone of HIS caliber. 
- Naruto didn't use his strongest skill, don't hold your breath people. I'm sure this guy is still holding back for against Sasuke. Sasuke's the one that brings out the best in him. 
- Nagato's skills, man, just seeing the Asura powers jesus. Nagato brought out the X-Buster. He truly showed us how powerful he was. 

Need translations now!


----------



## Hexa (Aug 17, 2011)

Yeah, I don't know if really one can conclude if one was stronger from the fight (though, really, Nagato is the stronger one, at least in his "ultimate form"), but I definitely think Itachi and Nagato were placed on the same tier throughout.  From having the two team together, to their interactions, to the fight, there were plenty of places to make a real distinction in the strength of the two, but we really didn't get one.


----------



## StuckInADaze (Aug 17, 2011)

Wow Itachi  pek

Predicting massive levels of rage from Uchiha haters 


I wonder what type of Itachi hate thread Turrin will make this week


----------



## jacamo (Aug 17, 2011)

vered said:


> actually 2 arms were robotic.
> the 2 extra hands Nagato created.you can clearly see it in the Nagato bee panels.



oh really? sorry i kind of skimmed the pages seeing as i dont read japanese

waiting for full release 

the robotic nature kind of weird nonetheless


----------



## vered (Aug 17, 2011)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Man, let's wait for translations before we start saying certain things here god. People these days. NF never seems to learn. This type of thing always happens and always ends up hitting the fans. I'll say this.
> 
> - Nagato did amazing. Nothing less expected for someone of his caliber.
> - Itach did amazing. Nothing less expected for someone of HIS caliber.
> ...



yea Asura realm powers are awesome.
he can actually turn into a robot.and thats a dojutsu power!!!!
how crazy is that?


----------



## HInch (Aug 17, 2011)

Kuromaku said:


> Sheesh, the moment a character does something impressive, the tards come out.



The forums get insufferable during times like this.

I'm voting the crow as the best of this chapter because it doesn't have a rabid fanbase of mongrels who will fight holy wars in its name.

I can see basement dwellers using Lord Of The Rings imitation swords purchased off the internet, wildly swinging them at one another in the name of their make believe gods. This week the deities are Nagato and Itachi. Blood will be spilled to show who's religion fandom is superior!

Where as I'll just look at boss crow and be all "that crow looks boss as hell man."


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 17, 2011)

I notice Kabuto comments after Nagato uses Hell Realm, hopefully he gives us an explanation on it.

Well I guess if anything, I'm disappointed we need to wait longer to see the Rinnegan's full power shown and explained. =/


----------



## Prototype (Aug 17, 2011)

Not exactly what I was expecting, but still a very impressive week for the characters.


----------



## vered (Aug 17, 2011)

RS is mentioned i think by Naruto or bee during this chapter.
kabuto talkes about hell realm i think.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Aug 17, 2011)

Nagato could always absorb Susano'o.


----------



## jacamo (Aug 17, 2011)

wonder what Magatama is... just an attack? explanation needed


----------



## ? (Aug 17, 2011)

Atleast it took three vs. one to beat Nagato


----------



## Hexa (Aug 17, 2011)

Googleplex said:


> I notice Kabuto comments after Nagato uses Hell Realm, hopefully he gives us an explanation on it.
> 
> Well I guess if anything, I'm disappointed we need to wait longer to see the Rinnegan's full power shown and explained. =/


Kabuto also mentions Madara in the panel after that.  Maybe it'll be interesting, but I guess it could just be a comment like Kabuto "kuku"-ing about taking both Jinchuuriki from Madara.


----------



## Judecious (Aug 17, 2011)

Lol it took 3 of them at least it shows Nagato would>any one of them 1 vs 1

Until naruto masters his new powers.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Aug 17, 2011)

vered said:


> yea Asura realm powers are awesome.
> he can actually turn into a robot.and thats a dojutsu power!!!!
> how crazy is that?



I was shocked when I saw that, just wild. I didn't think Asura would be used in that way but Kishi made it work.


----------



## Klue (Aug 17, 2011)

vered said:


> RS is mentioned i think by Naruto or bee during this chapter.
> kabuto talkes about hell realm i think.



Was it in reference to his eyes?

He has Rikudou's eyes, or something along those lines?


----------



## jacamo (Aug 17, 2011)

in the end we still got the Itachi, Naruto, Bee vs Nagato 

very pleased thx Kishi


----------



## Klue (Aug 17, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> Nagato could always absorb Susano'o.



Does the text provide any juicy information worth discussing?


----------



## Kuromaku (Aug 17, 2011)

So everyone is too busy splitting hairs over Itachi vs. Nagato to remember that Kabuto fucked up.  His earlier screw ups were relatively minor, but the one time he really seemed keen to get things right, everything went wrong.


----------



## MS81 (Aug 17, 2011)

It would be cool if we could've seen Asura path more like this.... [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B2n0TzbCYyY&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 17, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> Nagato could always absorb Susano'o.



Does something in the chapter suggest this?



Hexa said:


> Kabuto also mentions Madara in the panel after that.  Maybe it'll be interesting, but I guess it could just be a comment like Kabuto "kuku"-ing about taking both Jinchuuriki from Madara.





Means we need to wait weeks, no months to know what those powers are.


----------



## Hexa (Aug 17, 2011)

I just noticed that there was a gag scene with Naruto and B _during the Chibaku Tensei_.  There were a few gags during this fight in the end, I guess.   It's weird because people were expecting a super serious fight, but instead we got a ton of jokes.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Aug 17, 2011)

Ho, ho. Script is out.


----------



## Final Jutsu (Aug 17, 2011)

itachi asked nagato something >_>  maybe yagami meant that.. Itachi maybe asked why he didnt absorb it, or dodge it.


----------



## blacksword (Aug 17, 2011)

It's confirmed(from the script). Itachi really sealed Nagato with totsuka


----------



## Don_Corleone (Aug 17, 2011)

how would Nagato counter Tsukuyomi?  

I think in a hypothetical fight where both are approaching each other cautiously, Itachi's best chance is to use all of his Mangekyo's powers ASAP.  Tsukuyomi and Susano.  For Nagato, he needs to drag the fight out since his jutsu combos can be spammed more often than Itachi's eyes can handle Mangekyo's techniques.  

I'd be more curious to see how a complete Nagato would stack up against Itachi with eternal Mangekyo Sharingan.


----------



## vered (Aug 17, 2011)

MS81 said:


> It would be cool if we could've seen Asura path more like this.... [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B2n0TzbCYyY&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



yea turn out to be it may be the most awesome power of the Rinengan besides Deva realm and the 7th yet unknown realm as well.


----------



## sasutachi (Aug 17, 2011)

i think itachi asked to nagato seal him immediatly or something he wants to say.


----------



## Trent (Aug 17, 2011)

Blaze said:


> *As cool as Nagato was with that body machine it is still stupid that some eye power can turn your body to some machiine and really hard to believe.*
> 
> So, I agree with this poster. That was  a bad move.  could accept with some dead body with machine built inside them by nagato but not this.



Yes, it looks cool but the concept is pretty retarded.

We're talking about chakra/life force used by a special eye and somehow it equals "metal robot arm from the future".

Doujutsu and, hell, ninjutsu as a whole is an organic kind of thing, it's fucking weird to have a morphing into robot ability.

I agree that experiments on a dead body _powered_ by the Rinnegan and Nagato's chakra would have been more acceptable.


----------



## vered (Aug 17, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> Ho, ho. Script is out.



please translate.


----------



## NSAMA (Aug 17, 2011)

Nagato is a monster .. they are all really impressive,  sad cause the battle was only a chapter  though.


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 17, 2011)

MS81 said:


> It would be cool if we could've seen Asura path more like this.... [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B2n0TzbCYyY&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



No one in Naruto is GAR like that


----------



## Goobtachi (Aug 17, 2011)

Why didn't Itachi use Tsukiyomi?

He'll probably use it in the next fight


----------



## Illairen (Aug 17, 2011)

I told you Itachi would save the day 
Praise the messiah.
Amen, people, AMEN


----------



## Edward Newgate (Aug 17, 2011)

Trent said:


> Yes, it looks cool but the concept is pretty retarded.
> 
> We're talking about chakra/life force used by a special eye and somehow it equals "metal robot arm from the future".
> 
> ...


Especially since it's completely unrelated to the concept of reincarnation of the Rinnegan, like most of that eye's powers escept for summonings, soul ripping and bringing people back to life.


----------



## blacksword (Aug 17, 2011)

> i think itachi asked to nagato seal him immediatly or something he wants to say.


itachi asked Nagato to say something before getting sealed.


----------



## Judecious (Aug 17, 2011)

Itachi was impressive but Nagato was  a lot more.  He fought 3 top shinobi and held his own. this guys aren't on his level.


----------



## vered (Aug 17, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> No one in Naruto is GAR like that



perhpas we'll see madara use more of asura realm powers later on.
Nagato just hinted it this chapter.but Madara will likely exploit it more.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 17, 2011)

Naruto and Bee are lackluster, they should leave the rest to Itachi.


----------



## 1nkorus (Aug 17, 2011)

I wonder, how would look Asura path, performed by Rikudo.


----------



## Judecious (Aug 17, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Naruto and Bee are lackluster, they should leave the rest to Itachi.



Like Itachi could have taken Nagato by himself


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 17, 2011)

Kuromaku said:


> So everyone is too busy splitting hairs over Itachi vs. Nagato to remember that Kabuto fucked up.  His earlier screw ups were relatively minor, but the one time he really seemed keen to get things right, everything went wrong.





He really should have taken note of what happened to his master and left Itachi un-revived.


----------



## Saiko (Aug 17, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Itachi was impressive but Nagato was  a lot more.  He fought 3 top shinobi and held his own. this guys aren't on his level.



That's why they defeated him, genius.


----------



## jacamo (Aug 17, 2011)

Trent said:


> Yes, it looks cool but the concept is pretty retarded.
> 
> We're talking about chakra/life force used by a special eye and somehow it equals "metal robot arm from the future".
> 
> ...



i agree 

but whats done is done 

chakra is magical and its fiction after all


----------



## Klue (Aug 17, 2011)

Naruto still hasn't realized that he hadn't seen the power of the Pain he obliterated with FRS.


----------



## Judecious (Aug 17, 2011)

Saiko said:


> That's why they defeated him, genius.



He is better than any of them 1 on 1


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 17, 2011)

vered said:


> perhpas we'll see madara use more of asura realm powers later on.
> Nagato just hinted it this chapter.but Madara will likely exploit it more.



No no I mean I don't find any character GAR in Naruto. I find them awesome, Nagato and Itachi where deliciously awesome, and Madara will deliver too, they are just not GAR


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 17, 2011)

Hexa said:


> I just noticed that there was a gag scene with Naruto and B _during the Chibaku Tensei_.  There were a few gags during this fight in the end, I guess.   It's weird because people were expecting a super serious fight, but instead we got a ton of jokes.



I'm guessing the jokes are there as this fight lacked the emotional pull as the others did.


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 17, 2011)

vered said:


> perhpas we'll see madara use more of asura realm powers later on.
> Nagato just hinted it this chapter.but Madara will likely exploit it more.



Head Laser from the appearant 3rd Hole in his Mask.


----------



## vered (Aug 17, 2011)

Naruto being stupid .


----------



## Goobtachi (Aug 17, 2011)

Judecious said:


> He is better than any of them 1 on 1



Itachi just showed he could one shot him with any MS jutsu


----------



## FearTear (Aug 17, 2011)

> 551 : Stop Nagato !
> Nagato's Rinnegan used properly.
> 
> Nagato catched Naruto.
> ...



Naruto, don't argue with a brain you don't have


----------



## Addy (Aug 17, 2011)

> *You failed me, brain*. Nagato ! What the hell is that jutsu ? Tell me !


did he just copy deadpool?


----------



## ashher (Aug 17, 2011)

Now its clear that Kishimoto considers and would like his readers to consider Rikudos on totally different level. Itachi being equal to Nagato, the second Rikudo was always something made up in the minds of fans. Naruto, B and Itachi combination is what it takes to contest Nagato.


----------



## blacksword (Aug 17, 2011)

Naruto is retarded.


----------



## Saiko (Aug 17, 2011)

Judecious said:


> He is better than any of them 1 on 1



Youre implying things without facts.

If Itachi was the one who fought against them he could look even better.

Sorry but when I read the Chapter it seemed for me that Itachi was never in a pinch besides the CT and he immediately thought of a counter.


----------



## Face (Aug 17, 2011)

Why is Naruto acting so dumb?


----------



## ashher (Aug 17, 2011)

Saiko said:


> That's why they defeated him, genius.



Defeated? how so? Edo tensei ran out...but where did they actually defeat him in fight?


----------



## Kuromaku (Aug 17, 2011)

I dunno, although the concept's a bit stretched, the Rinnegan's powers do make sense.

1.  It relates to RS being the origin of all jutsu, which explains why the Rinnegan encompasses manipulation of fundamental forces, body modification, mind reading and soul manipulation, summoning, absorption (seals), and soul removal/healing.

2.  It fits with the whole six paths thing (sort of):

Deva=god like beings=manipulating a fundamental force used in the creation of worlds (gravity)
Asura=warring demons=changing your very nature (body) just to become better at killing people
Human=only realm able to achieve nirvana=control of the soul and its aspects
Animal=realm of the beasts=controlling lesser beings (animals)
Preta=ever hungry spirits=seal everything away by "consuming" it
Naraka=seemingly endless suffering overseen by guy that can pull your tongue out=interrogator who can pull your tongue out (okay, even I'm stumped with this one)


----------



## Addy (Aug 17, 2011)

blacksword said:


> Naruto is retarded.



we already knew that. but he copied one of the greatest lines in hestory by deadpool


----------



## Jin-E (Aug 17, 2011)

Rofl

Sometimes i love Kishi /Not sure if homo

Also inb4 Kabuto does some shit that cancel the TnJ


----------



## Deshi Basara (Aug 17, 2011)

Goobtachi said:


> Itachi just showed he could one shot him with any MS jutsu



Amaterasu?Only one-shot Nagato's arm before getting repelled.

Susano's sword?Only thanks to the fact that the rinnegan can't see though dust.Otherwise would've been repelled or absorbed.


----------



## slickcat (Aug 17, 2011)

all HAIL NAGAto.. Naruto trolled. LOLOL


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 17, 2011)

ashher said:


> Now its clear that Kishimoto considers and would like his readers to consider Rikudos on totally different level. Itachi being equal to Nagato, the second Rikudo was always something made up in the minds of fans. Naruto, B and Itachi combination is what it takes to contest Nagato.



Erm... EMS Sasuke will be > this. So yeah.


----------



## bearzerger (Aug 17, 2011)

Face said:


> Why is Naruto acting so dumb?



Because he's Naruto.


----------



## Goobtachi (Aug 17, 2011)

ashher said:


> Defeated? how so? Edo tensei ran out...but where did they actually defeat him in fight?



This guy haven't read the manga


----------



## sasutachi (Aug 17, 2011)

naruto needs a brain confirmed
his next power up will be a new brain


----------



## Nimander (Aug 17, 2011)

> Naruto : Dammit, of course. I just confirmed myself he could do that just one second before.
> *You failed me, brain*. Nagato ! What the hell is that jutsu ? Tell me !



Oh, fuck me.

I hope beyond hoping that they use that same line in the official scanslation.  I lol'd my ass off when I read that.


----------



## 1nkorus (Aug 17, 2011)

Addy said:


> did he just copy deadpool?


And why not? Deadpool is copied Naruto too.


----------



## efmp1987 (Aug 17, 2011)

itachi is a "one shotter"


----------



## blacksword (Aug 17, 2011)

> Defeated? how so? Edo tensei ran out...but where did they actually defeat him in fight?


Itachi stabbed him with Totsuka.


----------



## Ichiurto (Aug 17, 2011)

Well, this chapter confirmed why Nagato had to be sealed rather than let escape like Itachi.

He's a monster. Even Madara and his little toys would struggle with him.

However, this chapter also showed just how far behind Itachi, Naruto and Bee are from Madara.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Aug 17, 2011)

Itachi babysits Naruto and Bee and owns Nagato at the same time , Isn't this impressive?


----------



## Klue (Aug 17, 2011)

Saiko said:


> Youre implying things without facts.
> 
> If Itachi was the one who fought against them he could look even better.
> 
> Sorry but when I read the Chapter it seemed for me that Itachi was never in a pinch besides the CT and he immediately thought of a counter.



Of course he was never in a pinch, Nagato only attacked him once. An attack that the three countered together.


----------



## ashher (Aug 17, 2011)

Saiko said:


> Youre implying things without facts.
> 
> If Itachi was the one who fought against them he could look even better.
> 
> Sorry but when I read the Chapter it seemed for me that Itachi was never in a pinch besides the CT and he immediately thought of a counter.



A couter that required three ppl throwing their best jutsus.


----------



## Addy (Aug 17, 2011)

畜生道 said:


> Amaterasu?Only one-shot Nagato's arm before getting repelled.
> 
> Susano's sword?Only thanks to the fact that the rinnegan can't see though dust.Otherwise would've been repelled or absorbed.



he didn't use the sword at nagato. what page is that anyway?


----------



## Icegaze (Aug 17, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> Rasengan is absorbed.
> 
> Naruto : Dammit, of course. I just confirmed myself he could do that just one second before.
> *You failed me, brain.* Nagato ! What the hell is that jutsu ? Tell me !
> ...


----------



## Sword Sage (Aug 17, 2011)

Black Phoenix said:


> Itachi babysits Naruto and Bee and owns Nagato at the same time , Isn't this impressive?



Idiot, It took 3 top tier Ninja's to take out Nagato.


----------



## blacksword (Aug 17, 2011)

> he didn't use the sword at nagato. what page is that anyway?



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## navy (Aug 17, 2011)

Goobtachi said:


> Why didn't Itachi use Tsukiyomi?
> 
> He'll probably use it in the next fight



Would have been broken.


----------



## Goobtachi (Aug 17, 2011)

Addy said:


> he didn't use the sword at nagato. what page is that anyway?



Yeah, he did...and like a Boss he asks Nagato if he has something to say


----------



## Gunners (Aug 17, 2011)

Why are people saying Itachi>Nagato. Him stabbing Nagato is almost the equivalent of Omoi stabbing Deidara when he tried to explode.


----------



## Klue (Aug 17, 2011)

Addy said:


> he didn't use the sword at nagato. what page is that anyway?



The second to last page, he clearly stabbed Nagato.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 17, 2011)

Ichiurto said:


> Well, this chapter confirmed why Nagato had to be sealed rather than let ecape like Itachi.
> 
> He's a monster. Even Madara and his little toys would struggle with him.



I don't want to get tangled up in this x-is-better-than-y mess but this statement is just absurd.

Are you implying that escaping Edo Tensei means you're too weak for anyone to bother sealing you?


----------



## Goobtachi (Aug 17, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> Idiot, It took 3 top tier Ninja's to take out Nagato.



Itachi owned him...


----------



## Faustus (Aug 17, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> 551 : Stop Nagato !
> Nagato's Rinnegan used properly.
> 
> Nagato catched Naruto.
> ...



lol, Naruto is so desperate


----------



## Ichiurto (Aug 17, 2011)

And... here come the emotionally repressed Uchicha fans shoot cum everywhere for no reason.

You guys make it so easy to dislike a character, even when he's awesome. Really hate reading the same manga as you children.

Your parents loved you. Please don't think they hated you. Let it go..


----------



## Face (Aug 17, 2011)

This just confirms that naruto would have been helpless against Pain without Jiraiya's info. I should have known that this would happen again. Kishimoto would do something that would make Naruto look stupid just when we thought he seemed cool again. It *always* happens.


----------



## Judecious (Aug 17, 2011)

Is Itachi staying or not? Because I see no point in having him around anymore 

He already entrusted sasuke to naruto.


----------



## ashher (Aug 17, 2011)

Black Phoenix said:


> Itachi babysits Naruto and Bee and owns Nagato at the same time , Isn't this impressive?



Yeah yeah...itachi takes a loo...isn't it impressive? Damn fanboys
Take a look at what nagato has done.
It required itachi,nagato and naruto...3 goddamn highest calibre ppl to fight against him.
its the standard rule of shonen that the strongest opponent requires teamup from the good guys.
but what are the fans if not blinds?


----------



## alchemy1234 (Aug 17, 2011)

ARRRRGGHHHH...... When will the chapter come out?!


----------



## Gunners (Aug 17, 2011)

Also Madara is a cheap prick. He has his Sharingan he has the Rinnegan abilities along with the paths of pain. Yet he is using his resources to have Naruto physically drained so the deck is stacked firmly in his favor.


----------



## vered (Aug 17, 2011)

Ichiurto said:


> Well, this chapter confirmed why Nagato had to be sealed rather than let ecape like Itachi.
> 
> He's a monster. Even Madara and his little toys would struggle with him.
> 
> However, this chapter also showed just how far behind Itachi, Naruto and Bee are from Madara.



well both Itachi and Nagato showed to be on a different lv than the others.
Bee and naruto really dissapointed.having to be saved by Itachi and almost getting killed simultanuesly by Nagato.


----------



## Addy (Aug 17, 2011)

Klue said:


> The second to last page, he clearly stabbed Nagato.



oh, i see it now. i thought itachi asked him why he didn't dodge it?


----------



## ashher (Aug 17, 2011)

Face said:


> *This just confirms that naruto would have been helpless against Pain without Jiraiya's info*. I should have known that this would happen again. Kishimoto would do something that would make Naruto look stupid just when we thought he seemed cool again. It *always* happens.



Otherwise Jiraya's sacrifice would've been meaningless.


----------



## Klue (Aug 17, 2011)

Why is Kabuto trying to kill Naruto?


----------



## Don_Corleone (Aug 17, 2011)

sasutachi said:


> naruto needs a brain confirmed
> his next power up will be a new brain



it's called Sasuke.  Sasuke's tactical analysis and Naruto's creativity matches up perfectly.  They'll need each other to deal with Madara/final villain.


----------



## Sword Sage (Aug 17, 2011)

Goobtachi said:


> Itachi owned him...



He couldn't do it without Naruto and Killer Bee's help. Stop overhyping Itachi so much, you know the Rinnegan is stronger than the M. Sharingan. The cloud dust was Itachi's advantage.


----------



## Illairen (Aug 17, 2011)

What we can say is: 
Nagato would have owned Bee+Naruto
Itachi would have owned Bee+Naruto
Itachi owns nagato

Together they would have stomped Bee+naruto even more ^^
Kabuto`s plan wasn`t that bad after all


----------



## Judecious (Aug 17, 2011)

Klue said:


> Why is Kabuto trying to kill Naruto?



To spoil madara's plans.


----------



## vered (Aug 17, 2011)

kabuto is acutally trying to kill both Naruto and Bee.


----------



## Klue (Aug 17, 2011)

Illairen said:


> What we ca say is:
> Nagato would have owned Bee+Naruto
> Itachi would have owned Bee+Naruto
> 
> ...



Shisui's eye ruined everything.

Naruto and Bee were lucky, seriously.


----------



## Goobtachi (Aug 17, 2011)

B and Naruto were really disappointing, Itachi and Nagato were leagues above them...shows how much Itachi was gimped against Hebi Sasuke.


Itachi was right when he said that Itachi+Nagato would be invincible.

Those two could solo the alliance with ease.


----------



## Addy (Aug 17, 2011)

Klue said:


> Why is Kabuto trying to kill Naruto?



because.............. um .......... cause kishi said so


----------



## vered (Aug 17, 2011)

lol kabuto decided without anyreason to stop taking Naruto soul using human realm and instead opted for hell realm thus saving Naruto in the process.


----------



## Icegaze (Aug 17, 2011)

Gunners said:


> Why are people saying Itachi>Nagato. Him stabbing Nagato is almost the equivalent of Omoi stabbing Deidara when he tried to explode.



Thus Omoi > Deidara.


----------



## Hexa (Aug 17, 2011)

Klue said:


> Why is Kabuto trying to kill Naruto?


He can also revive Naruto.


----------



## BroKage (Aug 17, 2011)

Really, Kabuto? You passed on killing Naruto with Human Path because you wanted to do it with Hell Path instead?


----------



## Addy (Aug 17, 2011)

Illairen said:


> What we can say is:
> Nagato would have owned Bee+Naruto
> Itachi would have owned Bee+Naruto
> Itachi owns nagato
> ...



i have to hand it to kabuto.


----------



## Klue (Aug 17, 2011)

Hexa said:


> He can also revive Naruto.



I thought he was trying to capture the Bijuu as collateral against Madara. There is something I'm missing here.


----------



## efmp1987 (Aug 17, 2011)

why do people blame the cloud dust that helped itachi pierced nagato? AFAIK, Itachi too CANT SEE BEHIND THE CLOUD DUST.


----------



## Goobtachi (Aug 17, 2011)

vered said:


> lol kabuto decided without anyreason to stop taking Naruto soul using human realm and instead opted for hell realm thus saving Naruto in the process.



Yeah, that was facepalm-worthy...


Seriously, Kishi?


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Aug 17, 2011)

It's confirmed, Kabuto was affected with PIS in this chapter. He switched paths mid soul-suck?! Seriously, Kishi?


----------



## Sword Sage (Aug 17, 2011)

Illairen said:


> What we ca say is:
> Nagato would have owned Bee+Naruto
> *Itachi would have owned Bee+Naruto*
> 
> ...



Itachi had trouble with Killer Bee. Nagato was the real trouble when he used the Rinnegan properly and Madara with his Sharingan and Rinnegan combined it will be real trouble.


----------



## blacksword (Aug 17, 2011)

> lol kabuto decided without anyreason to stop taking Naruto soul using human realm and instead opted for hell realm thus saving Naruto in the process.


It's just to show all of Nagato's realm in one chapter.


----------



## navy (Aug 17, 2011)

efmp1987 said:


> why do people blame the cloud dust that helped itachi pierced nagato? AFAIK, Itachi too CANT SEE BEHIND THE CLOUD DUST.



Dude. Itachi and Nagato fans are in full retard mode...


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 17, 2011)

> Kabuto : I was planning to suck up his soul with Human Path, but ...
> I'd rather use Hell Real for that.



This one thing, assumingly, changed the direction of the fight. For Kabuto's sake, I hope his battle tactics aren't like this.


----------



## Goobtachi (Aug 17, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> Itachi had trouble with Killer Bee. Nagato was the real trouble when he used the Rinnegan properly and Madara with his Sharingan and Rinnegan combined it will be real trouble.



You missed that Itachi wasn't serious and haven't used his MS...


Seriously guys, this is a manga meant for children and you have such problems understanding things such as this.

No offense, but i thought this was obvious.


----------



## Addy (Aug 17, 2011)

Klue said:


> Shisui's eye ruined everything.
> 
> Naruto and Bee were lucky, seriously.



only itachi can troll this bad. only itachi.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 17, 2011)

Googleplex said:


> This one thing, assumingly, changed the direction of the fight. For Kabuto's sake, I hope his battle tactics aren't like this.



Those _were_ his battle tactics right there. Looks like he's in full Orochimaru mode.


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Aug 17, 2011)

efmp1987 said:


> why do people blame the cloud dust that helped itachi pierced nagato? AFAIK, Itachi too CANT SEE BEHIND THE CLOUD DUST.



Sharingan passively sees chakra. From what Deva showed, Nagato has to activate that ability.


----------



## John Connor (Aug 17, 2011)

Itachi + Nagato rivals Madara 

everybody is not realizing that Naruto is only using a fraction of the chakra he has access to. Naruto could nuke a couple miles right now just by creating a million Rasengans and detonating them all at once

what are all the other Kage Bunshins doing right now?


----------



## ashher (Aug 17, 2011)

vered said:


> lol kabuto decided without anyreason to stop taking Naruto soul using human realm and instead opted for hell realm thus saving Naruto in the process.



He couldn't take it out with human realm. that's my guess. Naruto's arms would've been way too strong.


----------



## Klue (Aug 17, 2011)

Goobtachi said:


> You missed that Itachi wasn't serious and haven't used his MS...
> 
> 
> Seriously guys, this is a manga meant for children and you have such problems understanding things such as this.
> ...



Itachi used his best Mangekyou Technique, what are you talking about?


----------



## vered (Aug 17, 2011)

damn kabuto got the worst case of PIS.


----------



## Dolohov27 (Aug 17, 2011)

Face said:


> This just confirms that naruto would have been helpless against Pain without Jiraiya's info. I should have known that this would happen again. Kishimoto would do something that would make Naruto look stupid just when we thought he seemed cool again. It *always* happens.


Yeah after that Zetsu display i knew this was coming, and its only going to get worst when he faces Madara. Kishi never allows Naruto to shine when he is facing Uchiha but it is what it is i guess.


----------



## Goobtachi (Aug 17, 2011)

John Connor said:


> Itachi + Nagato rivals Madara
> 
> everybody is not realizing that Naruto is only using a fraction of the chakra he has access to. Naruto could nuke a couple miles right now just by creating a million Rasengans and detonating them all at once
> 
> what are all the other Kage Bunshins doing right now?



How will this help against full bloodlusted ET bodies?


----------



## Prototype (Aug 17, 2011)

Kabuto is losing some serious respect. :/


----------



## shibunari (Aug 17, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 








*Oh *
*Nagato **: I'm sorry Itachi*
this week will be fun


----------



## Faustus (Aug 17, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> Kabuto : I was planning to suck up his soul with Human Path, but ...
> I'd rather use Hell Real for that.



I don't even...


----------



## Saiko (Aug 17, 2011)

ashher said:


> Sorry missed the page.
> 
> i see that you've conceived a new kinda IQ test there.Why don't ya publish that in a journal?
> 
> *So the point still stands that itachi was already done for by CT,if he hadn't have B and Naruto with him.*



Implying things.

Susano'o could withstand CT .. Who is saying its not possible ? 

For me Itachi and Nagato are equal.


----------



## Goobtachi (Aug 17, 2011)

Klue said:


> Itachi used his best Mangekyou Technique, what are you talking about?



He said Itachi had trouble with B, i said he still hadn't used his MS back then and wasn't serious...


Now what are you talking about?


----------



## Sniffers (Aug 17, 2011)

So Naruto and Killer B basically got owned, but were saved by Itachi. Itachi took Nagato's other arm as well, but it regenerated. Nagato does Chibaku Tensei, but the three obliterate the jutsu and when that happens Nagato gets Totsuka blitzed. I had hoped Nagato would last a little longer, but honestly 3 on 1 clearly wasn't a fair fight.

Nagato did extremely well against just Naruto and Killer B though. Asura Path was awesome! Would've liked Nagato to have stayed longer. And shit.. Itachi is the only one to have damaged Nagato...


----------



## bearzerger (Aug 17, 2011)

vered said:


> lol kabuto decided without anyreason to stop taking Naruto soul using human realm and instead opted for hell realm thus saving Naruto in the process.



there is a reason and I don't think it made any difference in how effective the soul rip was.


----------



## efmp1987 (Aug 17, 2011)

Godaime Kazekage said:


> Sharingan passively sees chakra. From what Deva showed, Nagato has to activate that ability.




it cant see throught mist right? the sharingan


----------



## ashher (Aug 17, 2011)

Arcystus said:


> Really, Kabuto? You passed on killing Naruto with Human Path because you wanted to do it with Hell Path instead?



If sucking out the soul with human realm works the same way as tugging of soul between orochimaru and third....and by the looks of it, it did seem so...then beating naruto's chakra arm wasn't probably possible.


----------



## navy (Aug 17, 2011)

Goobtachi said:


> You missed that Itachi wasn't serious and haven't used his MS...



Sarcasm?


----------



## orochipein (Aug 17, 2011)

> Kabuto : I was planning to suck up his soul with Human Path, but ...
> I'd rather use Hell Real for that.




Kabuto is as ridiculous as Naruto in this chapter what the hell is Kabuto think about changing his strategy?
Fuck PIS
Oh and Itachi > Nagato now?


----------



## Judecious (Aug 17, 2011)

I lost all respect for Kabuto


----------



## jacamo (Aug 17, 2011)

blacksword said:


> Naruto is retarded.



nothing new here


----------



## ashher (Aug 17, 2011)

Saiko said:


> Implying things.
> 
> *Susano'o could withstand CT .. Who is saying its not possible ? *
> 
> For me Itachi and Nagato are equal.




And that's not implying...


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Aug 17, 2011)

efmp1987 said:


> it cant see throught mist right? the sharingan



Can't see through the ninjutsu mist that Zabuza made. You know the mist I'm referring to, right? The mist made of chakra?


----------



## slickcat (Aug 17, 2011)

sasuke is going to have a field day with Naruto, despite his power ups, Naruto with any new power up will never look good for more than 1 second. Nagato on his own showed what true power was as well as itachi. and killer bee was made to look like a kid as well.

Guess If you dont have rinnengan or sharingan you are a nobody.


----------



## Klue (Aug 17, 2011)

At least Kabuto explained what he was up too. Patience can go along way, it seems.


----------



## αce (Aug 17, 2011)

If you look into it, Nagato is clearly the boss of this chapter. The only thing this chapter confirmed is that Itachi isn't as far behind Nagato as some Pain fans would like to believe.

Oh and also, Nagato>Pain.


----------



## Goobtachi (Aug 17, 2011)

Lol Kabuto


----------



## vered (Aug 17, 2011)

Sniffers said:


> So Naruto and Killer B basically got owned, but were saved by Itachi. Itachi took Nagato's other arm as well, but it regenerated. Nagato does Chibaku Tensei, but the three obliterate the jutsu and when that happens Nagato gets Totsuka blitzed. I had hoped Nagato would last a little longer, but honestly 3 on 1 clearly wasn't a fair fight.
> 
> Nagato did extremely well against just Naruto and Killer B though. Asura Path was awesome! Would've liked Nagato to have stayed longer. And shit.. Itachi is the only one to have damaged Nagato...



yea since itachi apperatly the only one on his lv.
the damaged arm wouldnt matter though as nagato could  have just grown extra arms as he pleased.


----------



## Goobtachi (Aug 17, 2011)

I can't wait to see what will Turrin "weeklyItachi-hate thread be" this week


----------



## vered (Aug 17, 2011)

kabuto being extremly stupid.


----------



## Blackgallon (Aug 17, 2011)

Finally Kabuto's plan has been fully revealed, now he doesn't seem so retarded and his plan to use hell realm was a sensible move.


----------



## Sasukethe7thHokage (Aug 17, 2011)

Nagato has machine powers too Lol i should have known he would use that chakra cannons thats one epic ass ninja


----------



## blacksword (Aug 17, 2011)

Did Kabuto really say "Madara"? I refuse to believe it.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 17, 2011)

Naruto is going to get rolled by Sasuke, I really thought he'd be more impressive, what a let down.


----------



## DremolitoX (Aug 17, 2011)

Itachi > Nagato, Naruto, bee
~snip~


----------



## Gunners (Aug 17, 2011)

Maybe when Pein uses Human path he absorbs their soul, I mean he is able to steal their memories that way. With Hell realm it could send Naruto's soul to a place Kabuto could ET him from.


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Aug 17, 2011)

Blackgallon said:


> Finally Kabuto's plan has been fully revealed, now he doesn't seem so retarded and his plan to use hell realm was a smart move.



How? Why would he need to hide the body? What's stopping him from hiding it after ripping the soul out with Human realm?


----------



## Saiko (Aug 17, 2011)

ashher said:


> And that's not implying...



The same way you do.

So you get it what I mean ? We dont know what would happen in a 1 vs 1 Scenario.

The only thing we know that Itachi managed to seal Nagato with his Sword of Totsuka.


----------



## Klue (Aug 17, 2011)

He was planning on killing the Jinchuuriki, hiding their bodies inside of Enma(?), which would have ultimately separated the Bijuu from their host, right?

Or would the Bijuu somehow would have remained inside of their host?


----------



## Faustus (Aug 17, 2011)

Even after explanation Kabuto's plan is *still* retarded


----------



## Sword Sage (Aug 17, 2011)

Stop giving this crap about Itachi was the only one who defeated Nagato. Nagato had his guard down focusing on Killer Bee and Naruto that time and Nagato was going all out using his Planet Jutsu that it took all 3 to take him down. And Nagato had his gaurd down with the dust cloud using Itachi's advantage.


----------



## Sniffers (Aug 17, 2011)

vered said:


> yea since itachi apperatly the only one on his lv.
> the damaged arm wouldnt matter though as nagato could  have just grown extra arms as he pleased.



Indeed. Better arms with laz0rs! 

Still though, Totsuka blitz is a thing now. Orochimaru and Nagato both can't react to it. Unless Nagato intentionally didn't dodge. Need to learn to read Japanese.


----------



## Unknown (Aug 17, 2011)

Goobtachi said:


> He said Itachi had trouble with B, i said he still hadn't used his MS back then and wasn't serious...
> 
> 
> Now what are you talking about?



And B was using all he got?

B was the only ninja tehre that didn't knew about the abilities of the others. 
Also he hasn't gone all out aswell...

In this chapter Naruto was already caught by a very haxx jutsu, and Bee didn't know about Rinnegans combined vision and the abilities of the different paths, that's why the 2 of them has looked this bad.

But their real level is probably comparable to that of Itachi, even when below Nagato's.


----------



## Prototype (Aug 17, 2011)

I find it so ironic that Itachi and Nagato, seemingly, get along just fine, yet some of their fans fight over the dumbest shit.


----------



## Blackgallon (Aug 17, 2011)

Godaime Kazekage said:


> How? Why would he need to hide the body? What's stopping him from hiding it after ripping the soul out with Human realm?



From the text he seems to be implying that he can put the Soul back into Naruto once the dust is settled with Hell realm, but he can't with human.

That seemed to be Kabuto's logic anyways.


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 17, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> Those _were_ his battle tactics right there. Looks like he's in full Orochimaru mode.




I get hiding the body, but that could've actually be done after he got the others.

But you've got a point with "full Orochimaru mode", he gets arrogant (more so when he's got lots of power) and well...


----------



## FearTear (Aug 17, 2011)

Faustus said:


> Even after explanation Kabuto's plan is *still* retarded



What is Kabuto's plan exactly?


----------



## Klue (Aug 17, 2011)

Sniffers said:


> Indeed. Better arms with laz0rs!
> 
> Still though, Totsuka blitz is a thing now. Orochimaru and Nagato both can't react to it. Unless Nagato intentionally didn't dodge. Need to learn to read Japanese.



Kabuto was controlling Nagato the entire time. But I still doubt he could have dodged. I'm still unsure whether or not Petra Path could have helped him if he noticed in time.

Regardless, Totsuka is fast as fucking hell - just as we saw against Orochimaru previously.


----------



## navy (Aug 17, 2011)

DremolitoX said:


> Itachi > Nagato, Naruto, bee
> 
> Too bad the haters are too far into denial to suck it properly.



Naruto forums.


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Aug 17, 2011)

Blackgallon said:


> From the text he seems to be implying that he can put the Soul back into Naruto once the dust is settled with Hell realm, but he can't with human.
> 
> That seemed to be Kabuto's logic anyways.



Well, I guess that would make sense if that is how it really works.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Aug 17, 2011)

i don't get one thing....why Itachi didn't crushed Nagato with Susanoo punch instead of saving those 2 weaklings?


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 17, 2011)

Blackgallon said:


> Finally Kabuto's plan has been fully revealed, now he doesn't seem so retarded and his plan to use hell realm was a sensible move.



It's kind of a stupid plan.

And why does he need NARUTO'S soul? Shouldn't he just be able to pull the Kyuubi out? 

It still doesn't make much sense.


----------



## Faustus (Aug 17, 2011)

Klue said:


> He was planning on killing the Jinchuuriki, hiding their bodies inside of Enma(?), which would have ultimately separated the Bijuu from their host, right?
> 
> Or would the Bijuu somehow would have remained inside of their host?



Yet he still tried to simply blast Bee away. Doesn't make sense at all


----------



## John Connor (Aug 17, 2011)

seems like everyone is arguing over a quick translation and the main hint is that Killer B was telling Naruto how to counter the soul suck just before Itachi saved him


----------



## Sasukethe7thHokage (Aug 17, 2011)

what is this attack i see from itachi and why does it look so badass lol


----------



## Blackgallon (Aug 17, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> It's kind of a stupid plan.
> 
> And why does he need NARUTO'S soul? Shouldn't he just be able to pull the Kyuubi out?
> 
> It still doesn't make much sense.



Maybe the seal on Kyuubi makes it much harder for him to be able to grab it out?


----------



## vered (Aug 17, 2011)

yagami you missed the part where naruto thanks itachi and they talk.


----------



## JohnnyBlaze (Aug 17, 2011)

HAHAHAHA I love it that dust is being used as an excuse for why Nagato got speed blitzed at the end there. Who needs genjutsu to defeat the rinnegan, when apparently ordinary dust will do just fine? Do you think he cried when it got in his eyes? Before Itachi hit him with Totsuka, I mean 

The king is dead, long live the king!


----------



## Judecious (Aug 17, 2011)

Kabuto's plan is full retarded.


----------



## Sniffers (Aug 17, 2011)

Klue said:


> Kabuto was controlling Nagato the entire time. But I still doubt he could have dodged. I'm still unsure whether or not Petra Path could have helped him if he noticed in time.
> 
> Regardless, Totsuka is fast as fucking hell - just as we saw against Orochimaru previously.


Hm... Itachi, not fully controlled, dodged Killer B when he was fighting Naruto. I think it's safe to say Nagato would've dodged if he could.

Indeed, many people didn't want to believe it, but Totsuka/Susanoo is crazy fast.


Any word what that thing is that Itachi's Susanoo threw. It appears to be the final treasure. What does it do?


----------



## Klue (Aug 17, 2011)

vered said:


> yagami you missed the part where naruto thanks itachi and they talk.



That occurred after Nagato used the hand seal for Chibaku Tensei.


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Aug 17, 2011)

JohnnyBlaze said:


> HAHAHAHA I love it that dust is being used as an excuse for why Nagato got speed blitzed at the end there. Who needs genjutsu to defeat the rinnegan, when apparently ordinary dust will do just fine? Do you think he cried when it got in his eyes? Before Itachi hit him with Totsuka, I mean
> 
> The king is dead, long live the king!



It's not without precedent. Naruto used dust to take out Hell Realm back in the Pain arc. He used darkness to take out Animal Realm.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 17, 2011)

Blackgallon said:


> Maybe the seal on Kyuubi makes it much harder for him to be able to grab it out?



But if he pulls out the soul of Naruto, what happens to the Kyuubi? Unless they are one and the same soul then he wouldn't succeed.


----------



## vered (Aug 17, 2011)

JohnnyBlaze said:


> HAHAHAHA I love it that dust is being used as an excuse for why Nagato got speed blitzed at the end there. Who needs genjutsu to defeat the rinnegan, when apparently ordinary dust will do just fine? Do you think he cried when it got in his eyes? Before Itachi hit him with Totsuka, I mean
> 
> The king is dead, long live the king!



it wouldnt have come to this at all if the 3 wouldnt counter together chibaku tensei.also nagato regained himself after getting hit so who knows if he could have used preta or deva to counter or not.he actually started to immediatly crumble after getting released of kabuto hold.


----------



## efmp1987 (Aug 17, 2011)

then its the rinnegans weakness. I mean dust is the rinnegans weakness.


----------



## Deshi Basara (Aug 17, 2011)

Godaime Kazekage said:


> It's not without precedent. Naruto used dust to take out Hell Realm back in the Pain arc. He used darkness to take out Animal Realm.



Don't forget the dust cloud Ma threw for Gamabunbta to be able to eat Naru and Animal.


----------



## Final Jutsu (Aug 17, 2011)

Naruto: *We're *way outta our league, here !

its over nagato won


----------



## vered (Aug 17, 2011)

Naruto admits they are way out of their leagues when facing nagato.
Nagato being a moster confirmed!!


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Aug 17, 2011)

Itachi was very impressive this chapter, and finally showed us that his susano is just as fast as him. It looked it , it moves with him. 

Btw is this Itachi's new feat?


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 17, 2011)

> Naruto : The 6 paths of Pain can use the power of Rikudou Sennin. Of course he's hella strong.
> And this time he's immortal and he got his old body back.
> We're way outta our league, here !



This talks about them individually.

Only makes me say *damn* and I am beyond words about how strong Sasuke and Madara must be.


----------



## Klue (Aug 17, 2011)

efmp1987 said:


> then its the rinnegans weakness.



Dust clouds are a weakness? 

Ninjas always use smoke/dust to conceal their movements from their opponents. It's no big deal, really. Even so, Totsuka was so fast that there wasn't any time to respond.


----------



## Icegaze (Aug 17, 2011)

*Chapter is out.*


----------



## Final Jutsu (Aug 17, 2011)

so nagato is way out of their league.  So how the FK is he gonna beat madara who is synced to gedou mazou, and has intangibility + sharingan.


----------



## Blackgallon (Aug 17, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> But if he pulls out the soul of Naruto, what happens to the Kyuubi? Unless they are one and the same soul then he wouldn't succeed.



I'm a bit curious too.

It almost would seem like if he ripped out Naruto's soul it would allow the Kyuubi to break free from his prison?

Or would it essentially kill the Kyuubi and make him go through that whole bijuu rebirth thing?

I think Kabuto believed that the Kyuubi would remain in the prison of Naruto's body for awhile, giving him enough time to retrieve his body and be able to safely extract the Kyuubi without resistance from Naruto?

Something along those lines.


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Aug 17, 2011)

First time in a while, the prediction thread is going to hit 100k.


----------



## Sasukethe7thHokage (Aug 17, 2011)

so naruto cant fight nagato prime? Lmao so how is he suppose to take madara or sasuke? & i guess itachi is here to stay


----------



## Klue (Aug 17, 2011)

Final Jutsu said:


> so nagato is way out of their league.  So how the FK is he gonna beat madara who is synced to gedou mazou, and has intangibility + sharingan.



He'll grow much stronger and circumstances will fall in his favor - par for the course, right?


----------



## Hexa (Aug 17, 2011)

Final Jutsu said:


> so nagato is way out of their league.  So how the FK is he gonna beat madara who is synced to gedou mazou, and has intangibility + sharingan.


Given that Nagato was defeated without much trouble a few pages after, I don't think it was Naruto's most accurate assessment.


----------



## orochipein (Aug 17, 2011)

> Naruto : The 6 paths of Pain can use the power of Rikudou Sennin. Of course he's hella strong.
> And this time he's immortal and he got his old body back.
> We're way outta our league, here !



Did i just read it properly? Naruto admitting his inferiority before Nagato? hahahahhahahahhaah Nagato> all this three fodder


----------



## Klue (Aug 17, 2011)

Guys, not only does he have the Rinnegan and his healthy body, but Naruto also made note of his immortality.

Let's not forget that.


----------



## Goobtachi (Aug 17, 2011)

vered said:


> Naruto admits they are way out of their leagues when facing nagato.
> Nagato being a moster confirmed!!



Dude plz, does Naruto know about Itachi's power? 


OMG, Nagato fans 

And Itachi still owned him few pages later





Itachi said only an uchiha will beat him.

Naruto said that Tsukiyomi and Ama will own B and Naruto in no time....


There are plenty of overestimation statements.


----------



## Judecious (Aug 17, 2011)

vered said:


> Naruto admits they are way out of their leagues when facing nagato.
> Nagato being a moster confirmed!!



Well I am happy

Naruto will pass him once he master his powers.


----------



## vered (Aug 17, 2011)

Hexa said:


> Given that Nagato was defeated without much trouble a few pages after, I don't think it was Naruto's most accurate assessment.



that was due to circumstance.all 3 were needed.
you cant deny this hyping sentence.


----------



## Blackgallon (Aug 17, 2011)

Klue said:


> Guys, not only does he have the Rinnegan and his healthy body, but Naruto also made note of his immortality.
> 
> Let's not forget that.



This is definately a different beast to who Naruto fought back in Konoha.


----------



## Ichiurto (Aug 17, 2011)

Feeling kinda bad for Sasuke fans.

Knowing your favorite character is going to lose to Naruto...

It's like standing on train-tracks and watching the train coming right toward you, but not moving.

You know what's going to happen, but you are powerless to stop it..

Feels bad man


----------



## bearzerger (Aug 17, 2011)

Sniffers said:


> Hm... Itachi, not fully controlled, dodged Killer B when he was fighting Naruto. I think it's safe to say Nagato would've dodged if he could.
> 
> Indeed, many people didn't want to believe it, but Totsuka/Susanoo is crazy fast.
> 
> ...



Before Itachi and Nagato were acting under orders, but they were still the ones in control of their bodies in this chapter however Kabuto was directly controling Nagato. Nagato didn't move a finger without Kabuto's command. So whether Nagato could have dodged Itachi's attack had he been in control remains unknown.


----------



## Unknown (Aug 17, 2011)

vered said:


> that was due to circumstance.all 3 were needed.
> you cant deny this hyping sentence.



But that sentence included the mention of Nagato being an inmortal Edo Tensei. If Nagato wasn't a Edo Tensei, the setence may have change.


----------



## Penance (Aug 17, 2011)

Sasukethe7thHokage said:


> so naruto cant fight nagato prime? Lmao so how is he suppose to take madara or sasuke? & i guess itachi is here to stay



The same way Sasuke can deal with Tobi, Itachi, or Nagato: Not on his own (possible tag team)

Sasuke and Naruto are in the same league-don't act like they're not...


----------



## Goobtachi (Aug 17, 2011)

vered said:


> that was due to circumstance.all 3 were needed.
> you cant deny this hyping sentence.



Zetsu said Itachi was invincible with Susano'o..

You can't deny this hyping statement


----------



## Judecious (Aug 17, 2011)

Naruto : Uwah ! He used that on me last time too. This is bad, really bad.
Listen to me. If we eat this, we're dead. BIG TIME.


Keep denying it but Nagato> any of them 1 on 1


----------



## Hexa (Aug 17, 2011)

vered said:


> that was due to circumstance.all 3 were needed.
> you cant deny this hyping sentence.


Well, all 3 _were used_.  It's hype, but it's obviously not literally the case.


----------



## Angoobo (Aug 17, 2011)

Itachi scared?

' We're dead BIG TIME'

CT>>>>>>>>>>>everything


----------



## vered (Aug 17, 2011)

Goobtachi said:


> Zetsu said Itachi was invincible with Susano'o..
> 
> You can't deny this hyping statement



well he was at least as long as susanoo was protecting him.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Aug 17, 2011)

vered said:


> that was due to circumstance.all 3 were needed.
> you cant deny this hyping sentence.



If Itachi didn't have to save Bee, then he would have grabbed Nagato instead and stabbed him with Totsuka Sword. Thats how easy Itachi could have won it if B and Naruto did not become a liability.


----------



## Icegaze (Aug 17, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> Naruto : The 6 paths of Pain can use the power of Rikudou Sennin. Of course he's hella strong.
> And this time he's immortal and he got his old body back.
> *We're way outta our league !*



Let the fanwank begin.


----------



## Sniffers (Aug 17, 2011)

Oh noes! We are out of his league! *BAM!* Oh yeah! We just won two jutsu later.

Goes to show how far hyping statements bring us.


----------



## Goobtachi (Aug 17, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Naruto : Uwah ! He used that on me last time too. This is bad, really bad.
> Listen to me. If we eat this, we're dead. BIG TIME.
> 
> 
> Keep denying it but Nagato> any of them 1 on 1



Naruto said the exaxt same thing about eating Ama and Tsukiyomi two chapters b4




Really, nagato fans are hopeless, it's funny


----------



## vered (Aug 17, 2011)

Hexa said:


> Well, all 3 _were used_.  It's hype, but it's obviously not literally the case.



why not?obviously it is.based on how naruto and bee were almost one shotted by Nagato a page earlier.


----------



## Illairen (Aug 17, 2011)

> HAHAHAHA I love it that dust is being used as an excuse for why Nagato got speed blitzed at the end there. Who needs genjutsu to defeat the rinnegan, when apparently ordinary dust will do just fine? Do you think he cried when it got in his eyes? Before Itachi hit him with Totsuka, I mean
> 
> The king is dead, long live the king!



It seems kishimoto worships the messiah as well =) I knew it all the time that this honourable, pure soul has already seen the light in Itachi`s eyes.


----------



## efmp1987 (Aug 17, 2011)

what are the nagato fans babbling about? like seriously, your master is literally in a sake bottle.


----------



## Sasukethe7thHokage (Aug 17, 2011)

Hexa said:


> Given that Nagato was defeated without much trouble a few pages after, I don't think it was Naruto's most accurate assessment.


he was blinded by the dust and itachi sealed him without him being able to see it coming essentially itachi took him by surprise like A REAL NINJA but it still took all three of them


----------



## Judecious (Aug 17, 2011)

Goobtachi said:


> Naruto said the exaxt same thing about eating Ama and Tsukiyomi two chapters b4
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am not a Nagato fan but you seriously seem to be in denial concerning his power.

I am a Naruto fan smh


----------



## Deshi Basara (Aug 17, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> If Itachi didn't have to save Bee, then he would have grabbed Nagato instead and stabbed him with Totsuka Sword. Thats how easy Itachi could have won it if B and Naruto did not become a liability.



And if Nagato didn't have to deal with Bee and Naruto, Itachi wouldn't have had the chance to grab Nagato.


----------



## vered (Aug 17, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> If Itachi didn't have to save Bee, then he would have grabbed Nagato instead and stabbed him with Totsuka Sword. Thats how easy Itachi could have won it if B and Naruto did not become a liability.



his susanoo wasnt formed fully at that point of time.it was just the skeleton so no.he wouldnt have done it.


----------



## Goobtachi (Aug 17, 2011)

vered said:


> well he was at least as long as susanoo was protecting him.



"Only an uchiha can beat me" from Itachi...


Really now, this statement about Nagato was proved wrong two pages later 

And it's naruto who doesn't know shit about Itachi's full abilities...This is ridiculous.


----------



## slickcat (Aug 17, 2011)

WOW just wow, naruto admits inferiority to rikudo, so Nagato was God level indeed,I guess the forum is going to explode today... Fuck still have too many outpatients to check up today. but will have to buy some popcorn from the store, the war will be huge.


----------



## Angoobo (Aug 17, 2011)

Goobtachi said:


> Naruto said the exaxt same thing about eating Ama and Tsukiyomi two chapters b4
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He said it talking about him and B...

Now NARUTO is talking about B, Itachi and Himself....


----------



## Goobtachi (Aug 17, 2011)

Judecious said:


> I am not a Nagato fan but you seriously seem to be in denial concerning his power.
> 
> I am a Naruto fan smh



Well, you don't seem to know what's a false hyping statement is smh


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Aug 17, 2011)

畜生道 said:


> And if Nagato didn't have to deal with Bee and Naruto, Itachi wouldn't have had the chance to grab Nagato.



Yeah, instead of grabbing him, Itachi would have used his Shield to block all attacks and use his Totsuka sword to seal him.


----------



## Angoobo (Aug 17, 2011)

Goobtachi said:


> "Only an uchiha can beat me" from Itachi...
> 
> 
> Really now, this statement about Nagato was proved wrong two pages later
> ...



It wasn't proven wrong, he said they're inferior individually...It took the three of them to defeat him.


----------



## vered (Aug 17, 2011)

Goobtachi said:


> "Only an uchiha can beat me" from Itachi...
> 
> 
> Really now, this statement about Nagato was proved wrong two pages later
> ...



no it wasnt.again all 3 were needed.
Naruto knows very well about MS jutus.perhaps not about Susanoo  but about the other 2 he knows.


----------



## ashher (Aug 17, 2011)

Ppl(read itachi fandom) are interpreting this fight in a totally wrong way. Itachi wasn't for once the sole focus of the attack from kabuto-controlled nagato. He had all the time and space, while naruto and b kept nagato's attention. And all three were needed to do defense against CT.


----------



## blacksword (Aug 17, 2011)

Naruto is retard. He words worth shit anyway.


----------



## Angoobo (Aug 17, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> Yeah, instead of grabbing him, Itachi would have used his Shield to block all attacks and use his Totsuka sword to seal him.



And Preta power would've absorbed it....


----------



## CA182 (Aug 17, 2011)

Oh god, Itachi beat Nagato with the totsuka sword. 

Kishi I've lost all faith in you. The Itachi is God threads are gonna pop up like lights at christmas now.


----------



## Deshi Basara (Aug 17, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> Yeah, instead of grabbing him, Itachi would have used his Shield to block all attacks and use his Totsuka sword to seal him.



And Nagato would've absorb it.


----------



## Goobtachi (Aug 17, 2011)

vered said:


> no it wasnt.again all 3 were needed.
> Naruto knows very well about MS jutus.perhaps not about Susanoo  but about teh otehr 2 he knows.



yeah, you know the MS jutsu that one-shotted Nagato and Naruto didn't know about it...





Yeah, and Only an uchiha can beat Itachi, Nagato ain't one right?


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Aug 17, 2011)

Angoobo said:


> And Preta power would've absorbed it....



That explains why his dead right now?


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 17, 2011)

The immortality is something to note. 
But Naruto also made note of the real body too. Which isn't too bad as it seemed Naruto and Bee were outmatched with just that.

The immortality came into play when Itachi's Susano'o did the karate chop, the Rinnegan's shared vision must've been known by Itachi as he felt the need to use the shuriken on them.
Although one could always make the case that Nagato could grow a spare arm in place of the one he lost. 

Honestly, it seems like what we knew before was confirmed. 
Nagato is stronger than Itachi and Bee. The difference isn't as big as people thought; refer to my thread explaining 'top tier' for why it wasn't so big.

Naruto came as a surprise, then again Naruto has two or three power ups to go.


----------



## Sasukethe7thHokage (Aug 17, 2011)

Penance said:


> The same way Sasuke can deal with Tobi, Itachi, or Nagato: Not on his own (possible tag team)
> 
> Sasuke and Naruto are in the same league-don't act like they're not...


sasuke is always a step a head of naruto and naruto is always the under dog before naruto could barley fight as a genin sasuke was spitting out katons the entire naruto sasuke fight sasuke was kicking his ass until kyuubi was used and changed the tide of the fight and then he used cursed seal and won the fight..... naruto will win against sasuke obviously but sasuke is always gonna be slightly stronger and more efficient kinda like how shadow will always be stronger and more efficient than sonic

plus we dont even know how haxxed sasuke has become and due to his history of being haxxxed hes gonna be something wen he shows up


----------



## Angoobo (Aug 17, 2011)

Goobtachi said:


> yeah, you know the MS jutsu that one-shotted Nagato and Naruto didn't know about it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well technically he has Uchiha blood, since he has rinnegan...


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Aug 17, 2011)

Lets put it this way. Who killed Nagato twice?


----------



## Addy (Aug 17, 2011)

itachi > naruto as a protagonist.

seriously naruto. stop fucking complaining


----------



## Goobtachi (Aug 17, 2011)

Angoobo said:


> well technically he has Uchiha blood, since he has rinnegan...



You read the manga right?


It's Madara who gave him the rinnegan...


----------



## Angoobo (Aug 17, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> That explains why his dead right now?



Kabuto control was over, nagato could've absorbed it afterwards, but guess what, he doesn't want to fight.


----------



## Klue (Aug 17, 2011)

Goobtachi said:


> You read the manga right?
> 
> 
> It's Madara who gave him the rinnegan...



At the end of the day, he still possess Uchiha powers.


----------



## Goobtachi (Aug 17, 2011)

Klue said:


> At the end of the day, he still possess Uchiha powers.



Who, Nagato?

Last time i checked, Nagato never used Ama, Tsuki or Susano'o..


----------



## Klue (Aug 17, 2011)

Goobtachi said:


> Who, Nagato?



Yes, obviously. 



Goobtachi said:


> Last time i checked, Nagato never used Ama, Tsuki or Susano'o..



What's your point?

Chapter 510 confirmed that he possess Uchiha and Senju powers.


----------



## Hexa (Aug 17, 2011)

There's definitely no reason to think Itachi is weaker than Nagato based on the chapter.  I mean, it's not like he tried to destroy Chibaku Tensei by himself, since that would have been _really_ dumb of him.


----------



## Addy (Aug 17, 2011)

Angoobo said:


> Itachi scared?
> 
> ' We're dead BIG TIME'
> 
> CT>>>>>>>>>>>everything


i thought naruto said it?


----------



## shintebukuro (Aug 17, 2011)

Googleplex said:
			
		

> the Rinnegan's shared vision must've been known by Itachi as he felt the need to use the shuriken on them.



I think Itachi just saw how the shared vision worked against Bee.


----------



## Cyclonic (Aug 17, 2011)

well I think it's pretty clear none of them were any match for nagato on thier own.  Had they not combined thier attacks they would all be dead now. 

Also nagato  just manhandled the 8 and nintails like it was nothing.


I think it's clear the statement kishi is making :   Rinneggan when used  properly cant be fucked with by anyone one on one period.


I have no clue what naruto is gonna do against madara now cuase it was a beat down even with bee  had itachi not stepped in.   And even then nagato almost managed kill all three. Three of the most powerful ninja in history.



...............and nagato said his power paled in comparision to the SAGE?   scary shit.


----------



## Prototype (Aug 17, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> Lets put it this way. Who killed Nagato twice?



He sacrificed his life the first time, and didn't die this time; he was sealed.


----------



## slickcat (Aug 17, 2011)

sasuke will definitely be a step above naruto, ppl where thinking that with this new mode, how could sasuke compete, but Now ppl understand the differences, next time always expect naruto to fuck up, that way the pain is lesser for the fans, though most naruto fans equally love pain or nagato so the hurt isnt much this time.

You have to wonder how Naruto would stack up against this current itachi. HEHEHHEHE


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Aug 17, 2011)

Just want to point out that Itachi has new feats. 


Itachi used the *Yasaka[ni] no Magatama*


----------



## Angoobo (Aug 17, 2011)

Goobtachi said:


> Who, Nagato?
> 
> Last time i checked, Nagato never used Ama, Tsuki or Susano'o..



Yes.


----------



## Addy (Aug 17, 2011)

Goobtachi said:


> Naruto said the exaxt same thing about eating Ama and Tsukiyomi two chapters b4
> 
> 
> 
> ...



if he was hit by them but he isn't hit. doesn't mean he wouldn't die if he was hit.


----------



## ashher (Aug 17, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> Yeah, instead of grabbing him, Itachi would have used his Shield to block all attacks and use his Totsuka sword to seal him.



block CT?how so? Deva realms 'attacks' are neither weapon nor chakra. They simply manipualte gravity, nothing a shield can do about.


----------



## Angoobo (Aug 17, 2011)

Hexa said:


> There's definitely no reason to think Itachi is weaker than Nagato based on the chapter.  I mean, it's not like he tried to destroy Chibaku Tensei by himself, since that would have been _really_ dumb of him.



neither there os a reason to think Itachi's even close to Nagato....


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Aug 17, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> Lets put it this way. Who killed Nagato twice?



Itachi while trolling Kabuto and doing babysitter to 2 weaklings


----------



## Judecious (Aug 17, 2011)

Goobtachi said:


> Who, Nagato?
> 
> Last time i checked, Nagato never used Ama, Tsuki or Susano'o..



Someone doesn't read the manga

Itachi+Senju=Being able to use the rinnegan smh


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Aug 17, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Someone doesn't read the manga
> 
> Itachi+Senju=Being able to use the rinnegan smh



Itachi > Nagato twice.


----------



## Goobtachi (Aug 17, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Someone doesn't read the manga
> 
> Itachi+Senju=Being able to use the rinnegan smh



Someone doesn't read the manga...

Nagato doesn't have sharingan and never used something close to a sharingan power smh


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 17, 2011)

shintebukuro said:


> I think Itachi just saw how the shared vision worked against Bee.



Which is a testament to his deductive skill, I imagine.


----------



## Klue (Aug 17, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> Itachi > Nagato twice.



Once while he was dealing with two Jinchuuriki and the second time coming after the three of them countered his attack.

At the end of the day, the three of them fought Nagato. He didn't focus on any one of the individually.


----------



## Deshi Basara (Aug 17, 2011)

Sasukethe7thHokage said:


> sasuke is always a step a head of naruto and naruto is always the under dog before naruto could barley fight as a genin sasuke was spitting out katons the entire naruto sasuke fight sasuke was kicking his ass until kyuubi was used and changed the tide of the fight and then he used cursed seal and won the fight.....



Naruto was stronger in the Zabuza arc.Naruto was stronger at the rooftop.At VOTE, Sasuke used *the cursed seal first.*Otherwise, they were *evenly matched.*


----------



## Itαchi (Aug 17, 2011)

So just read the spoiler....I cant believe nagato got 1 chaptered...And in the end,it really was totsuka.... I cant believe CT can be destroyed...tsk,stupid..Anyway,
itachi will fight madara soon,and he will be sacrificed for his hype.
Im happy that itachi is the one to beat nagato,tho.
Anyway,i will mourn for nagato now,we lost a great character now.
amen.


----------



## Hexa (Aug 17, 2011)

Angoobo said:


> neither there os a reason to think Itachi's even cose to Nagato....


I think there is.  I mean, they were grouped together and treated each other pretty much as equals.

There were a lot of opportunities to make a real distinction in strength between Itachi and Nagato, and just none was made.  Itachi had help, but it's not like he was ever remotely put on his back foot.  He had a pretty easy time in the fight.


----------



## Addy (Aug 17, 2011)

itachi threw a sharingan at it


----------



## John Connor (Aug 17, 2011)

an ultimate elemental attack combined with an ultimate doujutsu attack combined with an ultimate bijuu attack was able to destroy Chibaku Tensei


----------



## Sasukethe7thHokage (Aug 17, 2011)

itachi plus , naruto , plus bee > nagato 

and people are saying itachi > nagato? 

theres way to many selective readers on this forum


----------



## ashher (Aug 17, 2011)

Also ppl here seems to think healthy nagato is the best of nagato. Hardly. Healthy nagato plus his six paths are the best of nagato. otherwise there wouldn't be any reason for tobi to create paths.


----------



## Goobtachi (Aug 17, 2011)

And lol at people using a fast trans to come to conclusions...


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Aug 17, 2011)

Sasukethe7thHokage said:


> itachi plus , naruto , plus bee > nagato
> 
> and people are saying itachi > nagato?
> 
> theres way to many selective readers on this forum



All Naruto and Bee did was help Itachi destroy CT. Itachi is the one who saved both Naruto and Bee and then one shotted Nagato.


----------



## Cyclonic (Aug 17, 2011)

also I think it's pretty clear that Chibaku tensie >  Sasunoo' too.   I mean it took  a bijju bomb plus  FRS  and  itachi's jutsu. 

it's pretty obvious nagato one on one when healthy >  anybody


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Aug 17, 2011)

ashher said:


> Also ppl here seems to think healthy nagato is the best of nagato. Hardly. Healthy nagato plus his six paths are the best of nagato. otherwise there wouldn't be any reason for tobi to create paths.



Madara doesn't like to do his own battle. He likes to watch then participate.


----------



## Itαchi (Aug 17, 2011)

Wow people are still saying nagato > itachi,clearly ?


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Aug 17, 2011)

Judecious said:


> Someone doesn't read the manga
> 
> Itachi+Senju=Being able to use the rinnegan smh



What???? I thought it was Itachi + Senju = Rikudohood.


----------



## ashher (Aug 17, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> Itachi > Nagato twice.



only when B and naruto are there to take the focus, and itachi can operate unnoticed.


----------



## Klue (Aug 17, 2011)

Itachi completely saved there ass.


----------



## Addy (Aug 17, 2011)

> nagato: naruto…\\
> nagato: I will go back to the place were our master is\\ I will see your story from there…\\
> nagato: let me say that… you are the third part of a trilogy\\ the first book was jiraiya… and he did really well…\\
> nagato: but usually the second part is a poor work\\ just like me\\
> ...



did nagato TNJ himself? he really is a fucking uzumaki :amazed


----------



## sasutachi (Aug 17, 2011)

lol itachi analyzed technique and destroyed it.


----------



## bearzerger (Aug 17, 2011)

Hexa said:


> There's definitely no reason to think Itachi is weaker than Nagato based on the chapter.  I mean, it's not like he tried to destroy Chibaku Tensei by himself, since that would have been really dumb of him.



Especially since we didn't really see Nagato fight in this chapters. Sure those were Nagato's powers, but the one who fought and the one who lost was Kabuto. No one else.


On a different note, I wonder if B's line to Naruto 





			
				Yagami1211 said:
			
		

> Bee : Naruto, remember what you did with Kyuubi.


is just a throw-away line or whether Naruto will actually be able to resist the soul rip when he fights Tobi.


----------



## Goobtachi (Aug 17, 2011)

Shit, Itachi should've been the main character


----------



## Cyclonic (Aug 17, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> All Naruto and Bee did was help Itachi destroy CT. Itachi is the one who saved both Naruto and Bee and then one shotted Nagato.



lol  had  itachi  been fighting nagato he would have had his ass whooped too.  He took advantage of  nagato fighting bee and naruto.


----------



## Angoobo (Aug 17, 2011)

Hexa said:


> I think there is.  I mean, they were grouped together and treated each other pretty much as equals.
> 
> There were a lot of opportunities to make a real distinction in strength between Itachi and Nagato, and just none was made.  Itachi had help, but it's not like he was ever remotely put on his back foot.  He had a pretty easy time in the fight.



If Kishi wanted to picture them as equals( or itachi>Nagato) he would've made Itachi fight him 1vs1, as a lot of itachifans predicted....


----------



## Subject7 (Aug 17, 2011)

Wow, it took Itachi+Bee+Naruto to beat Nagato, and Itachi fans are saying Itachi>Nagato?


----------



## ashher (Aug 17, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> Madara doesn't like to do his own battle. He likes to watch then participate.



or he thought 7 bodies>1body. He is so good at math.


----------



## Jin-E (Aug 17, 2011)

Addy said:


> did nagato TNJ himself? he really is a fucking uzumaki :amazed



So....is this some weird form of suicide


----------



## Klue (Aug 17, 2011)

Looking forward to seeing Kabuto's reaction next chapter - what a complete failure.


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 17, 2011)

Hexa said:


> I think there is.  I mean, they were grouped together and treated each other pretty much as equals.
> 
> There were a lot of opportunities to make a real distinction in strength between Itachi and Nagato, and just none was made.  Itachi had help, but it's not like he was ever remotely put on his back foot.  He had a pretty easy time in the fight.



He had the luxury of being away and entering while Nagato was focusing on two Jinchuriki iirc.
Itachi had an easy time no doubt. But, tbh, it'd be wrong to suggest if they were equals based on _that_: it was a circumstance benefit similar to how Naruto had a similar benefit against Pain whom lacked God Realm's power for half the fight.
Although it wouldn't be an accurate measure on whose stronger than whom, but it is worth noting - this chapter and the previous should've made this clear - that many factors can effect the direction of a battle.

In relation to opportunity, one could count Kabuto's confidence in Nagato to turn the tables and Naruto's comment (which no-one seem to dispute) as the distinction you speak of.


----------



## Sasukethe7thHokage (Aug 17, 2011)

畜生道 said:


> Naruto was stronger in the Zabuza arc.Naruto was stronger at the rooftop.At VOTE, Sasuke used *the cursed seal first.*Otherwise, they were *evenly matched.*


remember the fight that kakashi interrupted? remember how sasuke was kicking the living day lights out of naruto using his taijutsu  

& owns his clones using a katon? sasuke was Superior here as well WITHOUT a cursed seal 

some saw it as the rasengan would have owned the chidori... but as we have seen many times before the rasengan and chidori clash simply would have ended the way it always does an explosion & they both fly backwards

naruto will always be the underdog in fights with sasuke


----------



## Sword Sage (Aug 17, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> All Naruto and Bee did was help Itachi destroy CT. Itachi is the one who saved both Naruto and Bee and then one shotted Nagato.



Itachi may have helped Naruto and Sasuke but Itachi could never defeat Nagato alone with the help from Naruto and Killer Bee. 

Stop going around saying Uchiha's are gods. Itachi couldn't have destroyed the CT by himself.


----------



## Angoobo (Aug 17, 2011)

Itachi admitting he can't destroy the black sphere alone( and that jutsu was his strongest long range one)


Nagato is GOAT.


----------



## Klue (Aug 17, 2011)

Addy said:


> did nagato TNJ himself? he really is a fucking uzumaki :amazed



He was being sealed away by Itachi's Totsuka.


----------



## ashher (Aug 17, 2011)

Angoobo said:


> If Kishi wanted to picture them as equals( or itachi>Nagato) he would've made Itachi fight him 1vs1, as a lot of itachifans predicted....



seconded.10char.


----------



## Hexa (Aug 17, 2011)

Angoobo said:


> If Kishi wanted to picture them as equals( or itachi>Nagato) he would've made Itachi fight him 1vs1, as a lot of itachifans predicted....


Well, if they were totally equal, they'd have double KO'd.  Beyond that, the only way to get it to a 1v1 fight is to have B and Naruto take serious damage, which is going to affect wherever comes next for the trio.


----------



## Corax (Aug 17, 2011)

Lol RM Naruto+Itachi+Bee admitted their inferiority to Nagato without Gedo mazo. I need popcorn seriously. Really idk how Sasuke and Naruto will defeat Madara without major PIS/PNJ.


----------



## DremolitoX (Aug 17, 2011)

navy said:


> Naruto forums.



He was the only one who wasn't caught like a dumbass, and freed the two that were.

He then blitzes Nagato. What more do you want?


----------



## Guiness (Aug 17, 2011)

No.

Itachi pretty much saved the day, also his dialgoue was epic XD LOLOLOLOL Itachi was in a a sense telling Naruto to shut up if you have nothing else better to say XD Anyway thanks to his planning and his technique Nagato was defeated.

So:

Totsuka > Nagato

This means

Itachi > Nagato

Also is it just mean or when Nagato uses CT he can't move? If so, then its really Itachi > Nagato After all, he managed to seal him right? 

This is coming from an objective standpoint btw. Itachi is cool and everything but as a character except for his relevance to the story, he doesn't really appeal to me though I tend to take his side alot in battles lol.


----------



## efmp1987 (Aug 17, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> Itachi may have helped Naruto and Sasuke but Itachi could never defeat Nagato alone with the help from Naruto and Killer Bee.
> 
> Stop going around saying Uchiha's are gods. Itachi couldn't have destroyed the CT by himself.



who can destroy CT, alone?


----------



## dungsi27 (Aug 17, 2011)

Damn it Nagato died to soon I was hoping for some flashback from him before its over.

*look around*

Lol what people are thinking Itachi>Nagato from thic chapter?



Corax said:


> Lol RM Naruto+Itachi+Bee admitted their inferiority to Nagato without Gedo mazo. I need popcorn seriously. Really idk how Sasuke and Naruto will defeat Madara without major PIS/PNJ.



Theres still Narutos version of Bijudama and "That jutsu".


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (Aug 17, 2011)

Angoobo said:


> If Kishi wanted to picture them as equals( or itachi>Nagato) he would've made Itachi fight him 1vs1, as a lot of itachifans predicted....



But with help, he got the W rather easily. I think Kishi's decision opted to produce a situation in which neither Itachi nor Nagato was trolled.


----------



## Goobtachi (Aug 17, 2011)

Corax said:


> Lol RM Naruto+*Itachi*+Bee admitted their inferiority to Nagato without Gedo mazo. I need popcorn seriously. Really idk how Sasuke and Naruto will defeat Madara without major PIS/PNJ.



Where?      

I read another trans when Naruto said that Nagato's powers were from another world....


If we take hyping statement this seriously, Jiraiya said the same thing about Ama and Kabuto just said in the previous chapter that Itachi was completely out of their league.


----------



## Itαchi (Aug 17, 2011)

i remember someone sayin itachi will make it look easy...


*Spoiler*: __ 



 he was right


----------



## Kuromaku (Aug 17, 2011)

Nagato obviously doesn't read a lot of books.  Everyone knows that in a trilogy, the third one tends to be the weakest, with the first and second movies dividing most of the glory.


----------



## ashher (Aug 17, 2011)

Klue said:


> He was being sealed away by Itachi's Totsuka.



may be. But it didn't look like the time with oro. It could be that totsuka sword destroyed the ET seal, and nagato was free of kabuto's control. We did see nagato's eye change, indicating this. So yeah, addy could be right about self-tnj.


----------



## Angoobo (Aug 17, 2011)

Hexa said:


> Well, if they were totally equal, they'd have double KO'd.  Beyond that, the only way to get it to a 1v1 fight is to have B and Naruto take serious damage, which is going to affect wherever comes next for the trio.



Didn't you read the telegrams last week, almost every uchihafan was saying Itachi would tell the others to go and handle Nagato himself( which was the best way to picture them equals).

Which clearly didn't happen.


----------



## Raidoton (Aug 17, 2011)

Subject7 said:


> Wow, it took Itachi+Bee+Naruto to beat Nagato, and Itachi fans are saying Itachi>Nagato?


Itachi fans think Itachi > Everyone. They are the most deluded group


----------



## Godammit (Aug 17, 2011)

Spoiler just confirmed that Nagato could have sucked up Naruto's soul and kill him but Kabuto instead wanted to change...


----------



## Hexa (Aug 17, 2011)

> nagato: let me say that… you are the third part of a trilogy\\ the first book was jiraiya… and he did really well…\\
> nagato: but usually the second part is a poor work\\ just like me\\
> nagato: something that even my master would approve\\
> nagato: the quality of the series will be decided by the third book… the conclusive one!\\
> nagato: make a masterpiece that will erase the failure of the second work… naruto!\\


Part 3 of Naruto incoming?!


----------



## Nikushimi (Aug 17, 2011)

Ha ha ha ha...ha ha ha ha ha...


BWAH HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA! 


It's over, we won. I won. The Itachi fans won.


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Aug 17, 2011)

slickcat said:


> WOW just wow, naruto admits inferiority to rikudo.



*Naruto was never really stronger than Nagato*. He beat the six path of a "far from prime" Nagato using the aid of many  *Naruto also did not really beat Kakuzu.* Without the aid of Kakashi and Yamato, Naruto would have been dead by Kakuzu in 1 shot. Also, he only speed blitz the Raikage, it does not mean he is that strong.


----------



## Klue (Aug 17, 2011)

ashher said:


> may be. But it didn't look like the time with oro. It could be that totsuka sword destroyed the ET seal, and nagato was free of kabuto's control. We did see nagato's eye change, indicating this. So yeah, addy could be right about self-tnj.



Itachi told him to share his last words before he is sealed.


----------



## Addy (Aug 17, 2011)

> itachi: it was the Totsuka no Tsurugi… you will be immediately sealed… do you have something left to say?\\


itachi is judge, jury and executioner 

it would have been perfect if nagato said "fuck you naruto" as his last words.


----------



## Angoobo (Aug 17, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> Ha ha ha ha...ha ha ha ha ha...
> 
> 
> BWAH HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA!
> ...



someone butthurt....


----------



## vered (Aug 17, 2011)

Godammit said:


> Spoiler just confirmed that Nagato could have sucked up Naruto's soul and kill him but Kabuto instead wanted to change...



he could have killed Bee as well.


----------



## John Connor (Aug 17, 2011)

what we've learned is Chibaku Tensei is Nagato's most effective move and that it took all three of them to destroy the jutsu


----------



## Addy (Aug 17, 2011)

Hexa said:


> Part 3 of Naruto incoming?!



don't tempt me


----------



## Guiness (Aug 17, 2011)

Self-TnJ...

Now we know how Naruto gets his ability from lol. TnJ appears to be the ultimate technique of an Uzumaki XD

Look on the bright side, at least it wasn't Naruto who did it. He even looked pissed that he didn't get a chance to use his own TnJ XD


----------



## vered (Aug 17, 2011)

Hexa said:


> Part 3 of Naruto incoming?!



kishi is hinting on part 3?


----------



## Nikushimi (Aug 17, 2011)

Angoobo said:


> someone butthurt....



Yeah, all the Nagato fans who just had their golden boy one-panelled by Itachi.

*Again.*


----------



## sasutachi (Aug 17, 2011)

ct has also a weakness ,if you use strongest tech @ very start you can destroy it.


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 17, 2011)

Well I guess its still possible to make a case for Nagato being able to get out of Totsuka, he didn't seem at all interested on getting out - he wasn't at all interested in fighting - so this hardly demeans him, nor does it suggest any individual shinobi there was above him.

The Totsuka thing will probably be forever debatable until the time Itachi is plausibly going to stab Madara or the neo-Deva/Preta Realm; shinobi that don't plan to falter.


----------



## Addy (Aug 17, 2011)

foreign said:


> Self-TnJ...
> 
> Now we know how Naruto gets his ability from lol. TnJ appears to be the ultimate technique of an Uzumaki XD
> 
> Look on the bright side, at least it wasn't Naruto who did it. He even looked pissed that he didn't get a chance to use his own TnJ XD



it was so powerful that it can defeat a sealing jutsu.


----------



## Deshi Basara (Aug 17, 2011)

Sasukethe7thHokage said:


> remember the fight that kakashi interrupted? remember how sasuke was kicking the living day lights out of naruto using his taijutsu



Are you seriously using the anime?Are you fucking serious?In the manga (you know, the one that's actually all canon) all Sasuke manged to do is kick a few clones (and the clones managed to kick him as well).And yeah the fireball.*Which Naruto and his clone tanked with ease.
*



> some saw it as the rasengan would have owned the chidori... but as we have seen many times before the rasengan and chidori clash simply would have ended the way it always does an explosion & they both fly backwards



Then why was Sasuke so upset when he saw Naruto's rasengan?And the nullifying happened after Sasuke died and got revived.After thanks to Oro he got upgraded.


----------



## Sword Sage (Aug 17, 2011)

BlueSky Rena said:


> *Naruto was never really stronger than Nagato*. He beat the six path of a "far from prime" Nagato using the aid of many  *Naruto also did not really beat Kakuzu.* Without the aid of Kakashi and Yamato, Naruto would have been dead by Kakuzu in 1 shot. Also, he only speed blitz the Raikage, it does not mean he is that strong.



Stop making BS shit towards the main character.

Naruto did beat Kakauzu and Naruto would've gotten out of there by himself, using a Fuuton Kunai infused.

Naruto was stronger than Nagato only because Nagato didn't use the Rinnegan properly.


----------



## Blackgallon (Aug 17, 2011)

vered said:


> kishi is hinting on part 3?



It's possible.


----------



## Klue (Aug 17, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> Yeah, all the Nagato fans who just had their golden boy one-panelled by Itachi.
> 
> *Again.*



Yes, I would have felt bull hurt if I skipped ahead to the final two pages.


----------



## X Pain X (Aug 17, 2011)

I love how the Itachi fandom is totally trolling the other fanbases. XD Sorry fools, still no proof that Itachi>Nagato. gg try again XD


----------



## Angoobo (Aug 17, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> Yeah, all the Nagato fans who just had their golden boy one-panelled by Itachi.
> 
> *Again.*



last time i checked, all three of them were fighting him.

And Itachi's strongest long range jutsu is at least three times weaker than CT.

Are Itachifans this desperate to think this is an Itachi's win?


----------



## slickcat (Aug 17, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> Ha ha ha ha...ha ha ha ha ha...
> 
> 
> BWAH HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA!
> ...



LOL standing ovation for you sir. Now you have a throwable susano technique to your arsenal on BBD. Now how many more deluded fans are going to add Itachi>Nagato


----------



## bearzerger (Aug 17, 2011)

Hexa said:


> Part 3 of Naruto incoming?!



Lol, I doubt Kishi is capable of such self-irony.



Godammit said:


> Spoiler just confirmed that Nagato could have sucked up Naruto's soul and kill him but Kabuto instead wanted to change...



Read Aegon's trans, it makes it clearer. Kabuto wasn't just being an idiot.


----------



## Guiness (Aug 17, 2011)

However if anyone looks at this reasonably, it showed that Nagato can't move while using CT. AND that Itachi can still move while being sucked up by gravity. As far as CT goes, it took mountain busting attack and a city block attack with an uber powerful jutsu to destroy it. Just goes to show that CT is pretty much of one the strongest jutsus but it takes a while for it to really get going.


----------



## Addy (Aug 17, 2011)

Klue said:


> He was being sealed away by Itachi's Totsuka.


itachi asked if he wanted to say something as his last words before being sealed. in this time, nagato was able to escape the sealing jutsu through TNJing himself. 


and yes, TNJ is an actual jutsu.


----------



## blacksword (Aug 17, 2011)

> I love how the Itachi fandom is totally trolling the other fanbases. XD Sorry fools, still no proof that Itachi>Nagato. gg try again XD


Itachi is not stronger than Nagato. They are equals.


----------



## Hexa (Aug 17, 2011)

Angoobo said:


> Didn't you read the telegrams last week, almost every uchihafan was saying Itachi would tell the others to go and handle Nagato himself( which was the best way to picture them equals).
> 
> Which clearly didn't happen.


It just depends on what Kishimoto wants to do.  Definitely having the group kind of easily take out Nagato in a single chapter is one way to go.  There were those who thought it would be a long, multi-chapter group fight involving elemental jutsu and such as well.  Maybe some thought there would be a long, mult-chapter fight just between Nagato and Itachi as well. 

But, as it is, Itachi just had everyone shoot their best attack at the center (and it would be really dumb for Itachi to say "I got this" and try to do it by himself with two other people there, given he has no idea how much is needed to destroy Chibaku Tensei), and then Nagato was quickly dispatched.


----------



## John Connor (Aug 17, 2011)

it took 3 top tier jutsu to stop Chibaku tensei

the only thing that is proved is that Susano-o cant stop Chibaku tensei


----------



## vered (Aug 17, 2011)

by the way Susanoo has that mechanical look as well.i wonder of RS is the one that created susanoo and its items.it seems fitting.


----------



## Gunners (Aug 17, 2011)

One thing people need to remember is that Naruto has a bunch of clones elsewhere. I don't think it would increase his speed and what not but if they were present they may have bailed him out against Nagato.


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 17, 2011)

Hexa said:


> Part 3 of Naruto incoming?!



Seems more like the peace and destined child thing.


----------



## ashher (Aug 17, 2011)

efmp1987 said:


> who can destroy CT, alone?



current tobi, with his gedo mezo summon probably can. Minato might be able to teleport it to another place. Naruto with 9t's bizudama might be able to in future, considering 9t's show against CT.


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 17, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> Stop making BS shit towards the main character.
> 
> Naruto did beat Kakauzu and Naruto would've gotten out of there by himself, using a Fuuton Kunai infused.
> 
> *Naruto was stronger than Nagato only because Nagato didn't use the Rinnegan properly.*



Meaning he wasn't stronger but had to fight a weakened Pain.

Don't try to get yourself out of it, you can't. Though I do agree he beat Kakuzu.


----------



## Icegaze (Aug 17, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> Nagato : Sorry about that, Itachi.
> 
> Itachi : Are you all right ? It's the Totsuka Sword.
> *Any last word ?*



Like a boss.


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Aug 17, 2011)

So, basically Chibaku Tensei would end Itachi in an actual fight as he would have no way to defend against it.


----------



## Itαchi (Aug 17, 2011)

Itachi gained a new Jutsu feat. Nagatos CT in full health became destroyable.
Itachi sealed Nagato.


----------



## Addy (Aug 17, 2011)

vered said:


> kishi is hinting on part 3?



no


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 17, 2011)

Godaime Kazekage said:


> So, basically Chibaku Tensei would end Itachi in an actual fight as he would have no way to defend against it.



When he was close enough he could slash it with Totsuka, but you know it had to look cool this chap.


----------



## Klue (Aug 17, 2011)

Kentachiorra said:


> Itachi gained a new Jutsu feat. Nagatos CT in full health became destroyable.
> Itachi sealed Nagato.



Yes, by three huge attacks.

Still, Itachi blitzed Nagato with Totsuka, that can't be denied.


----------



## Dariusd (Aug 17, 2011)

foreign said:


> No.
> 
> Itachi pretty much saved the day, also his dialgoue was epic XD LOLOLOLOL Itachi was in a a sense telling Naruto to shut up if you have nothing else better to say XD Anyway thanks to his planning and his technique Nagato was defeated.
> 
> ...




You're basing 1 move off of whether someone is greater than another? That's like someone pointing out the counter of Nagato just using human realm's power to suck out Itachi soul. All about the plot. 

I applaud Itachi's efforts like the rest but this wasn't clearly a 1vs1 match. Even with 3 vs 1 this fight could have went either way and obviously it seemed like it had to be rushed to completion. 

The only people that looked great in this fight seemed to be Nagato for obviously being ridiculously overpowered (no matter how mindless) and Itachi for his ability to save the day and end things with finesse. 

I also wonder if Itachi didn't plan on getting blown away on purpose to develop his strategy using Kabuto's focus on the 2 jinchuuriki. It figures as others commented last week Totsuka was the only logical way for Nagato to be defeated with all that was displayed.


----------



## Addy (Aug 17, 2011)

itachi was not able to escape  CT but nagato was not able to escape the sealing jutsu. how the fuck is one stronger than the other?

these are their strognest jutsus. (not talking about long ranged jutsus)


----------



## vered (Aug 17, 2011)

Kentachiorra said:


> Itachi gained a new Jutsu feat. Nagatos CT in full health became destroyable.
> Itachi sealed Nagato.



thier 3 strongest jutus were needed to counter chibaku tesei.
all 3 were needed.


----------



## Majin Lu (Aug 17, 2011)

Nagato is sealed... too fast. I thought this fight was going to take 4 chapters...


----------



## Itαchi (Aug 17, 2011)

Klue said:


> Yes, by three huge attacks.
> 
> Still, Itachi blitzed Nagato with Totsuka, that can't be denied.



I cant believe CT is destroyable..But yeah,youre right.

I wonder why u negged me then


----------



## BlueSky Rena (Aug 17, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> Naruto did beat Kakauzu and *Naruto would've gotten out of there by himself*, using a Fuuton Kunai infused.



It's Kishi's story and drawings, he painted a "Yamato and Kakashi" saving Naruto from Kakauzu first grip. *Sure, he won fair and square in his 2nd shot*, _But he was still saved from a death grip the first time_. Like it or not


----------



## Angoobo (Aug 17, 2011)

Why didn't Itachi use Yata no mirror to stop CT?
Does this mean Yata no mirror isn't that invincible?


----------



## Hexa (Aug 17, 2011)

Godaime Kazekage said:


> So, basically Chibaku Tensei would end Itachi in an actual fight as he would have no way to defend against it.


It's not like he tried to use the magatama by himself and failed.  He just had no idea how much it takes to destroy Chibaku Tensei and had two powerful ninja doing nothing right next to him.


----------



## Goobtachi (Aug 17, 2011)

vered said:


> thier 3 strongest jutus were needed to counter chibaku tesei.
> all* 3 were needed*.



Proof?


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Aug 17, 2011)

vered said:


> thier 3 strongest jutus were needed to counter chibaku tesei.
> all 3 were needed.



Either way CT was countered. We know Yata Mirror can block it, so Itachi didn't need to destroy it, but only did it to save the Jin.

Totsuka Sword was not countered.


----------



## Nakson (Aug 17, 2011)

> Your the last part of the Trilogy.
> The 1st part was Jiraiya's. It was perfect.
> The 2nd part was mine, and it wasn't that good.



I think Kishimoto is really talking about the Naruto series with this statement, Part 1 was awesome, part was meh and I guess he is reassuring us part 3 will not dissapoint.


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 17, 2011)

Its fine to talk about the stuff that actually happened, Totsuka blitz, Naruto making an uncontested statement etc.

But you'd have a hard time applying them to all scenarios. Though I guess this display is a given going by the fact that Nagato and Itachi fans were shoving it to each other all week.


----------



## Kuromaku (Aug 17, 2011)

So does anyone think that now that his strongest pawns (assuming who's in the last coffin isn't stronger) are out of the game, Kabuto's going to have to change his strategy completely when dealing with Madara (who is heading God knows where)?


----------



## Jin-E (Aug 17, 2011)

Addy said:


> itachi was not able to escape  CT but nagato was not able to escape the sealing jutsu. how the fuck is one stronger than the other?
> 
> these are their strognest jutsus. (not talking about long ranged jutsus)



Pretty much a chicken vs the egg scenario.

The one using their strongest technique first would win in a hypothetical Itachi vs Nagato fight.


----------



## Addy (Aug 17, 2011)

Klue said:


> Yes, by three huge attacks.
> 
> Still, Itachi blitzed Nagato with Totsuka, that can't be denied.


which is why both to me are at least equal. the two used their strongest attacks and neither was able to counter it on their own.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Aug 17, 2011)

I know uchiha fans aren't too smart but holy shit


----------



## John Connor (Aug 17, 2011)

Itachi's attack was the least impressive out of the three

no way Itachi could have solo'd CT


----------



## vered (Aug 17, 2011)

Majin Lu said:


> Nagato is sealed... too fast. I thought this fight was going to take 4 chapters...



still he was proven to be rediculously overpowered.
also he was shown to be able to use all powers simultanuesly and being able to turn into a robot.
and he was about to kill both Bee and Naruto.


----------



## Guiness (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm saying that Itachi has right type of brain and technique to deal Nagato and not necessarily that he is stronger. After all, had it not been for Itachi, all of them would be dead.


----------



## Jotun (Aug 17, 2011)

It was refreshing to hear a smart ninja for a change. It does suck that Naruto has to be stupid for Itachi to shine though.


----------



## Judecious (Aug 17, 2011)

Well I can't wait to see Naruto part 3


----------



## Raidoton (Aug 17, 2011)

Klue said:


> Yes, by three huge attacks.
> 
> Still, Itachi blitzed Nagato with Totsuka, that can't be denied.


Right after CT, it should be easier to get Nagato.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Aug 17, 2011)

Pain < Nagato



> 1
> chapter 551: stop nagato\\
> naruto: this is…\\
> text: nagato’s rinnegan, showing its real caractheristics!!\\
> ...


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Aug 17, 2011)

John Connor said:


> Itachi's attack was the least impressive out of the three
> 
> no way Itachi could have solo'd CT



Itachi was the only one who showed new feats and proved his Susano is just as fast as him.


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Aug 17, 2011)

This totsuka sword finisher is actually debatable considering the sealing isn't instant. It was also like this Orochimaru. With this in mind, Nagato could easily absorb it with Hungry Ghost or disperse it with Deva.


----------



## Hexa (Aug 17, 2011)

Nakson said:


> I think Kishimoto is really talking about the Naruto series with this statement, Part 1 was awesome, part was meh and I guess he is reassuring us part 3 will not dissapoint.


Part 1 wasn't great, but you know . . . maybe he is?


----------



## ashher (Aug 17, 2011)

This chapter indicates that the crow is here to stay with naruto. That's great. Naruto might be able to use and defend against genjutsu now. Itachi is also staying, which means one of the two things. He is either gonna fight against sasuke, to hype sasuke or against tobi to hype him. I want him to fight sasuke, so that sasuke can have the sword and the shield.


----------



## Deshi Basara (Aug 17, 2011)

Raidoton said:


> Right after CT, it should be easier to get Nagato.



And the rinnegan can't see through dust.


----------



## Blackgallon (Aug 17, 2011)

Jin-E said:


> Pretty much a chicken vs the egg scenario.
> 
> The one using their strongest technique first would win in a hypothetical Itachi vs Nagato fight.



Off topic but dude i love your Avatar, what is it from?


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Aug 17, 2011)

Godaime Kazekage said:


> This totsuka sword finisher is actually debatable considering the sealing isn't instant. It was also like this Orochimaru. With this in mind, Nagato could easily absorb it with Hungry Ghost or disperse it with Deva.



Then why didn't he do that? Stop assuming and making excuses.


----------



## Sasukethe7thHokage (Aug 17, 2011)

畜生道 said:


> Are you seriously using the anime?Are you fucking serious?In the manga (you know, the one that's actually all canon) all Sasuke manged to do is kick a few clones (and the clones managed to kick him as well).And yeah the fireball.*Which Naruto and his clone tanked with ease.
> *
> 
> 
> ...


he was upset because he saw the amount damage that rasengan did thus believing it superior but weve seen what happens when they clash... the two to jutsu's cancel each other out they canceled out when the clashed in the second fight the 1st and second time & they canceled out recently when naruto and sasuke clashed after the danzo fight 

they have clashed rasengan and chidori like 3 times all canceled out do you really think if they would have clashed on the roof the rasengan would have over came the chidori? even tho that never happened after that?


----------



## vered (Aug 17, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> Either way CT was countered. We know Yata Mirror can block it, so Itachi didn't need to destroy it, but only did it to save the Jin.
> 
> Totsuka Sword was not countered.



thats becuase Nagato at that moment of time regained his conscious back.
he never tried to use preta or deva realm powers against it.but instead opted to move on.
we dont have a clear answer this chapter if nagato could or couldnt counter totsuka.also we dont have a clear answer about genjutsu as well.
at least Nagaot was confirmed to be able to turn into a robot.


----------



## John Connor (Aug 17, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> Itachi was the only one who showed new feats and proved his Susano is just as fast as him.


does that have anything to do with destroying Chibaku Tensei?

I would say Bijuudama > FRS > Susano-o attack


----------



## Hexa (Aug 17, 2011)

John Connor said:


> Itachi's attack was the least impressive out of the three
> 
> no way Itachi could have solo'd CT


We have no idea what it even did, really, or how much is even necessary to destroy the weak point of CT.  All we know is that the combined attacks of Naruto, Itachi, and B were more than enough.

But it's an item on the level of Totsuka and Yata's mirror, so it has to be really beefy.


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 17, 2011)

We know the Bijuu-Dama, FRS, and Itachi's jutsu were required to take CT; that much is a fact.
However speculating that anything less... is just that: speculation. 

Going with what we saw is probably the most objective method as speculating that more or less was needed for CT will usually have some levels of bias, imo at least.


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 17, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> Then why didn't he do that? Stop assuming and making excuses.



Because Kabuto lost control over Nagato. Nagato wanted to be defeated.


----------



## dungsi27 (Aug 17, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> Either way CT was countered. We know Yata Mirror can block it, so Itachi didn't need to destroy it, but only did it to save the Jin.
> 
> Totsuka Sword was not countered.



Yata mirror can block Chibaku Tensei?How exactly?


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Aug 17, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> Then why didn't he do that? Stop assuming and making excuses.



He was back to his senses...


----------



## efmp1987 (Aug 17, 2011)

ashher said:


> current tobi, with his gedo mezo summon probably can. Minato might be able to teleport it to another place. Naruto with 9t's bizudama might be able to in future, considering 9t's show against CT.



probably, might, and might, respectively. Though Im sure tobi can phase out from CT accumlated matter.


----------



## Jotun (Aug 17, 2011)

BlueSky Rena said:


> It's Kishi's story and drawings, he painted a "Yamato and Kakashi" saving Naruto from Kakauzu first grip. *Sure, he won fair and square in his 2nd shot*, _But he was still saved from a death grip the first time_. Like it or not



Kishi trolled Naruto hard that fight, I even made a sig/avy when the raw came out. He would have killed Kakuzu, but Naruto's ability went poof just a second before it landed. Most of part 2 was about Kishi trolling Naruto.


----------



## Creme egg (Aug 17, 2011)

damn this place makes me Ashamed to be an itachi fan. It’s not all about strength you know. 

Also why can’t be happy and not be assholes about both itachi and nagato. They were VERY impressive. Same with naruto and bee.

BUT NOOOO. Not in these forums. It’s always about who’s stronger.  God damn it.
Btw I love robot nagato lol


----------



## Nikushimi (Aug 17, 2011)

Are people really denying that Itachi just went Big Damn Heroes, helped Naruto and B to assess and destroy his most powerful Jutsu while they were losing their cool, and then one-panelled Nagato with the Totsuka?

I suppose it's understandable that there would be some damage control at this juncture. I'm just surprised at the level of dishonesty.


----------



## Klue (Aug 17, 2011)

Creme egg said:


> damn this place makes me Ashamed to be an itachi fan. It’s not all about strength you know.
> 
> Also why can’t be happy and not be assholes about both itachi and nagato. They were VERY impressive. Same with naruto and bee.
> 
> ...



It's in our nature as men to compete. 

Gotta deal with it.


----------



## orochipein (Aug 17, 2011)

> itachi: if you get caught and it is the end, why are you still alive?\\
> bee: ahahahaha, in that case this is an easy win!\\
> naruto: this is not the right time to laugh!!\\ why do you think you have the time to play around in a situation like this!?\\




Itachi trollingldestryoma
So 3 of them are needed to defeat the GOAT Nagato? Nice...


----------



## ashher (Aug 17, 2011)

Klue said:


> Yes, by three huge attacks.
> 
> Still, Itachi blitzed Nagato with Totsuka, that can't be denied.



blitz or caught by suprise?


----------



## shibunari (Aug 17, 2011)

ashher said:


> may be. But it didn't look like the time with oro. It could be that totsuka sword destroyed the ET seal, and nagato was free of kabuto's control. We did see* nagato's eye chan*ge, indicating this. So yeah, addy could be right about self-tnj.



nagato: sorry about that? itachi?\\
itachi: you returned to normal huh?\\
itachi: it was the Totsuka no Tsurugi? *you will be immediately sealed*? do you have something left to say?\\


----------



## Jin-E (Aug 17, 2011)

Blackgallon said:


> Off topic but dude i love your Avatar, what is it from?



From Alice: Madness Returns.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 17, 2011)

Nakson said:


> I think Kishimoto is really talking about the Naruto series with this statement, Part 1 was awesome, part was meh and I guess he is reassuring us *part 3 *will not dissapoint.



Don't even say that.


----------



## Addy (Aug 17, 2011)

John Connor said:


> I would say Bijuudama > FRS > Susano-o attack



 

why?

the way i saw it, the three attacks were equal.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Aug 17, 2011)

vered said:


> thats becuase Nagato at that moment of time regained his conscious back.
> he never tried to use preta or deva realm powers against it.but instead opted to move on.
> we dont have a clear answer this chapter if nagato could or couldnt counter totsuka.also we dont have a clear answer about genjutsu as well.
> at least Nagaot was confirmed to be able to turn into a robot.



Nagato was still being controlled though. If Kabuto lost control, then Itachi wouldn't have used Totsuka Sword. They all would have joined forces.


----------



## Orochibuto (Aug 17, 2011)

I cant believe people are shitting this nosense of "Itachi > Nagato".

It was required ALL 3 OF THEM to barely defeat him . Naruto himself stated that all 3 of them "we" were way out of his league because with his complete body he had a power similar to Rikudou Sennin.

Seriously people, seriously 

The author couldnt be more clear. Is like if in the end Madara gets Juubi and it is required an entire team battle against him lead by Naruto and just because Sakura punch the finishing blow "Sakura > Madara RS level".


----------



## Klue (Aug 17, 2011)

ashher said:


> blitz or caught by suprise?



Same, difference?


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 17, 2011)

Kuromaku said:


> So does anyone think that now that his strongest pawns (assuming who's in the last coffin isn't stronger) are out of the game, Kabuto's going to have to change his strategy completely when dealing with Madara (who is heading God knows where)?



He has the coffin and an unnamed jutsu for Madara.
In relation to Madara I don't think he cares if he lost Nagato and Itachi, Madara was willing to charge for him _without_ the Rinnegan when he summoned them plus three other Akatsuki.


----------



## Hexa (Aug 17, 2011)

JuubiSage said:


> Because Kabuto lost control over Nagato. Nagato wanted to be defeated.


Kabuto lost control after being stabbed by Totsuka.  The eye tone change is pretty much an indicator of when he was controlled or not.

Speaking of tone, I'm surprised that Itachi's Susano'o is not given a tone. In the tank release of the Uchiha fight, Itachi's Susano'o was given a tone similar to what we saw with Sasuke's Susano'o.   But here it's missing.


----------



## sasutachi (Aug 17, 2011)

lol if you noticed it but itachi trolled edo tensei and chibaku tensei two of them strongest jutsus in two chapters.


----------



## Klue (Aug 17, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> Are people really denying that Itachi just went Big Damn Heroes, helped Naruto and B to assess and destroy his most powerful Jutsu while they were losing their cool, and then one-panelled Nagato with the Totsuka?
> 
> I suppose it's understandable that there would be some damage control at this juncture. I'm just surprised at the level of dishonesty.



No one is denying how impressive Itachi was, but let's not go overboard here. It's not as if Kabuto was focused on Itachi completely.

But in hindsight, maybe he should have.


----------



## jso (Aug 17, 2011)

Book no Jutsu returns!


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Aug 17, 2011)

John Connor said:


> does that have anything to do with destroying Chibaku Tensei?
> 
> I would say Bijuudama > FRS > Susano-o attack



I saw it as equal.


----------



## Addy (Aug 17, 2011)

ashher said:


> blitz or caught by suprise?



difference? blitzing a person is surprising them.


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Aug 17, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> Nagato was still being controlled though. If Kabuto lost control, then Itachi wouldn't have used Totsuka Sword. They all would have joined forces.



Kabuto lost control when the sword pierced Nagato. The sealing does not happen instantly. This is evident by the fact that Itachi asked Nagato if he had any last words.


----------



## Klue (Aug 17, 2011)

PikaCheeka said:


> Don't even say that.



Maybe we'll have a short time skip following the war's conclusion?


----------



## Itαchi (Aug 17, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> Are people really denying that Itachi just went Big Damn Heroes, helped Naruto and B to assess and destroy his most powerful Jutsu while they were losing their cool, and then one-panelled Nagato with the Totsuka?
> 
> I suppose it's understandable that there would be some damage control at this juncture. I'm just surprised at the level of dishonesty.



They know itachi is an equal to nagato. They just hateh im and his fanbase


----------



## blacksword (Aug 17, 2011)

That's why Madara never sent Pain to konoha until Itachi's dead. It explain everything

And Rinnegan is not the strongest eye. EMS is


----------



## Angoobo (Aug 17, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> Nagato was still being controlled though. If Kabuto lost control, then Itachi wouldn't have used Totsuka Sword. They all would have joined forces.




He could've absorbed it after he was hit..


----------



## Sniffers (Aug 17, 2011)

Hmm... the second translation doesn't state "_we our out of our league_" but that Nagato's jutsu are on another level then when Pain was used.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Aug 17, 2011)

Orochibuto said:


> I cant believe people are shitting this nosense of "Itachi > Nagato".
> 
> It was required ALL 3 OF THEM to barely defeat him . Naruto himself stated that all 3 of them "we" were way out of his league because with his complete body he had a power similar to Rikudou Sennin.
> 
> ...



Naruto said that and then in the next page, Nagato was on shotted by Itachi.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 17, 2011)

Klue said:


> Maybe we'll have a short time skip following the war's conclusion?



I hope not.

That implies someone actually survives the war.


----------



## Jotun (Aug 17, 2011)

rofl off topic but I still have that shitty gif I made



oh how far you have come Naruto!


----------



## ashher (Aug 17, 2011)

畜生道 said:


> And the rinnegan can't see through dust.



yap, it didn't see through smoke bombs. Nor did it see when naruto use taju kage bunshin and henge b4 in exactly similar situation.


----------



## Deshi Basara (Aug 17, 2011)

Sasukethe7thHokage said:


> they have clashed rasengan and chidori like 3 times all canceled out do you really think if they would have clashed on the roof the rasengan would have over came the chidori? even tho that never happened after that?



It never happened after that because Sasuke got killed and revived.He got an upgrade.And every time after that.And he enhanced the strength of his chidoris.


----------



## Klue (Aug 17, 2011)

The whole dust argument really isn't an excuse. Ninjas use circumstances to their advantage and Totsuka is blindly fast as is.

What he could have done had the dust cloud hadn't formed, really isn't even worth discussing. Kishi would have sealed him eventually anyway.


----------



## slickcat (Aug 17, 2011)

Nagato you still have to teach this shitty main character how to be badass. 

I guess that concludes it huh


----------



## vered (Aug 17, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> Nagato was still being controlled though. If Kabuto lost control, then Itachi wouldn't have used Totsuka Sword. They all would have joined forces.



at the moment of hit and you can see it in the panels Nagato got released from the binding.only when totsuka pierced him.
after that Nagato even apologized to itachi.at that point onwards he opted to move on instead of trying to fight.
who knows what whould have happened if kabuto continued his control over Nagato.
preta and deva come to mind as counters since the sealing is obvously not instant.


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Aug 17, 2011)

Klue said:


> The whole dust argument really isn't an excuse. Ninjas use circumstances to their advantage and Totsuka is blindly fast as is.



It was clean hit, but it's debatable whether or not that it would've been effective had Kabuto not lost control at that point.


----------



## Angoobo (Aug 17, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> Are people really denying that Itachi just went Big Damn Heroes, helped Naruto and B to assess and destroy his most powerful Jutsu while they were losing their cool, and then one-panelled Nagato with the Totsuka?
> 
> I suppose it's understandable that there would be some damage control at this juncture. I'm just surprised at the level of dishonesty.



..............
Nagato fought three people, Itachi admitted his strongest jutsu can't destroy CT, Itachi didn't deny the fact Nagato was on 'a whole other level'.

Nagato was mainly focused on the jinchurikii, and being the weasel he is, he takes benefit from the situation and sneak attack on Nagato( as he did against Madara).

If anything, it just dehypes Itachi, since Kabuto considered Naruto and B are more of a threat than IOtachi....


----------



## Orochibuto (Aug 17, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> Are people really denying that Itachi just went Big Damn Heroes, helped Naruto and B to assess and destroy his most powerful Jutsu while they were losing their cool, and then one-panelled Nagato with the Totsuka?
> 
> I suppose it's understandable that there would be some damage control at this juncture. I'm just surprised at the level of dishonesty.



Im not denying this, however I am challenging fanboys who claim this prove Itachi > Nagato when it proved the opposite. Naruto himself stated that the 3 of them were out of his league. The 3 of them were required to defeat Nagato, using the Rinnegan properly (not being a cripple) he is RS minus Juubi as stated by Naruto.

Yes Itachi did that, but he did have help in a 1 on 1 fight is clear he would have been defeated.


----------



## orochipein (Aug 17, 2011)

Well does it mean Itachi will stay till he see Sasuke and get TNJ?


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 17, 2011)

Well, this ruins all of my ideas.


----------



## Sniffers (Aug 17, 2011)

There being dust goes for everyone. Nagato could've taken advantage of it too, but didn't. He got blitzed. Besides, there being dust is his own doing. CT rips ground apart. There'll be dust. <_<


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Aug 17, 2011)

This chapter has proven that:

-Totsuka Sword can break Kabuto's control and Itachi cannot undo it.
-CT can be destroyed.
-Itachi has a long range attack that is equal to a Bijuu bomb.
-Itachi Susano is just as fast as him.
-Itachi's Totsuka Sword is insanely fast.


----------



## Itαchi (Aug 17, 2011)

Guys...Stop discussing please. I think that chapter made it kinda obvious.

Weak Nagato < Itachi

Healthy Nagato = Itachi.

They are equals. Cant you be satisfied with that ? Both
are awesome characters,where is the problem ?
both beated sannins...


----------



## Yagami1211 (Aug 17, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> This chapter has proven that:
> 
> -Totsuka Sword can break Kabuto's control and Itachi cannot undo it.
> -CT can be destroyed.
> ...



This seems awfully Itachi centered.


----------



## Judecious (Aug 17, 2011)

orochipein said:


> Well does it mean Itachi will stay till he see Sasuke and get TNJ?



Hope not.  he already entrusted sasuke to naruto,  I see no need for him now.


----------



## vered (Aug 17, 2011)

to think that Madara is truly a beast having all the powers and the abbility to become a robot as well.


----------



## forkandspoon (Aug 17, 2011)

Itachi and Nagato are much stronger as Zombies then they ever were alive... So much jutsu spamming this chapter. Itachi, Naruto, and Bee move on.... But to what? Fighting the Kage's Gaara is dealing with? Fighting 6 paths of Tobi? Heading towards Kabuto?


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 17, 2011)

Sniffers said:


> Hmm... the second translation doesn't state "_we our out of our league_" but that Nagato's jutsu are on another level then when Pain was used.



Then I guess its down to whether you think Nagato is stronger or weaker than Naruto and co. 

Though I guess the ideal thing to do would probably get a few translators looking at the panel and see what they come out with.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Aug 17, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> This seems awfully Itachi centered.



Well that is what everyone discussing about.


----------



## Deshi Basara (Aug 17, 2011)

Kentachiorra said:


> Weak Nagato < Itachi



When was that


----------



## Sasukethe7thHokage (Aug 17, 2011)

Black Phoenix said:


> Pain < Nagato


ive always known this


----------



## Addy (Aug 17, 2011)

itachi he was able to destroy nagato's summon and the hell path without nagato/kanuto noticing but he didn't seal him from the start because?............. plot


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 17, 2011)

vered said:


> to think that Madara is truly a beast having all the powers and the abbility to become a robot as well.



And his own Abilities and Paths ontop.=/

Freaking Monster thats what he is.


----------



## Sniffers (Aug 17, 2011)

Could I get cleared up which translation to go with. They are widely different. 



			
				Aegon-rokudo said:
			
		

> naruto: It is called the six path of pain?\\ he has the power of the rikudou sennin that?s why he is so strong!!\\
> naruto: plus this time he is not manipulating death body but he is the person it self\\ so it?s movement and power are on a total different level!!\\





			
				Yagami1211 said:
			
		

> Naruto : The 6 paths of Pain can use the power of Rikudou Sennin. Of course he's hella strong.
> And this time he's immortal and he got his old body back.
> We're way outta our league !


----------



## Klue (Aug 17, 2011)

畜生道 said:


> When was that



Don't tell me you're actually going to debate that.


----------



## Icegaze (Aug 17, 2011)

Look, I'm sure Itachi fans like myself are just too excited that's why some of us are getting ahead of ourselves with provocative arguments. But it doesn't mean that we all believe that Nagato < Itachi.
IMO, Nagato still has the superior feats and has a bit more hype to back it up.

Itachi on the other hand has his intellect and cool demeanor to make the power gap less obvious. But that said, all things being equal, I'd say Nagato will win a fight against (healthy) Itachi - but just barely.


----------



## Orochibuto (Aug 17, 2011)

blacksword said:


> That's why Madara never sent Pain to konoha until Itachi's dead. It explain everything
> 
> And Rinnegan is not the strongest eye. EMS is



The fact that RM Naruto who has his equivalent power to Sasuke EMS (Naruto got RM, Sasuke got EMS) addmited they were out of a Nagato who isnt a cripple league makes it seem otherwise. Though we cant say until he use Bijuu Dama thus officially mastering RM.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Aug 17, 2011)

forkandspoon said:


> Itachi and Nagato are much stronger as Zombies then they ever were alive... So much jutsu spamming this chapter. Itachi, Naruto, and Bee move on.... But to what? Fighting the Kage's Gaara is dealing with? Fighting 6 paths of Tobi? Heading towards Kabuto?



Actually no, whatever they displayed isn't any new they learnt. Kabuto stated they will get all of the powers they had at the point of their died. So everything they displayed, they could have used it while they were alive.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Aug 17, 2011)

Well lets be honest here Nagato fans were expecting him to beat down all three for multiple chapters and that just didnt happen.


----------



## dungsi27 (Aug 17, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> Naruto said that and then in the next page, Nagato was on shotted by Itachi.



Itachi was the one making the final blow,but he didnt fight Nagato alone.

Chiyo was the one making the final blow when she and Sakura fought Sasori,yet noone dare claiming that Chiyo>Sasori.

By the way,as I remember,the last time when Kabuto said something about Itachi "being on another level compared to the rest"(which is then confirmed to be not the correct translation) you sticked with it and ignored what happened afterwards,

But now when Naruto said something similiar about Nagato,you ignored it and sticked with what happened afterwards(and it didnt prove anything anyway).

Double standards much huh?


----------



## shintebukuro (Aug 17, 2011)

Angoobo said:
			
		

> Itachi admitted his strongest jutsu can't destroy CT, Itachi didn't deny the fact Nagato was on 'a whole other level'.



-He never said the first thing.

-Naruto never said that in the other translation posted.



> If anything, it just dehypes Itachi, since Kabuto considered Naruto and B are more of a threat than IOtachi



Kabuto just couldn't find Itachi.


Don't let Hatake Kakashi get under your skin to where you start to become unreasonable.


----------



## Sword Sage (Aug 17, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> Meaning he wasn't stronger but had to fight a weakened Pain.
> 
> Don't try to get yourself out of it, you can't. Though I do agree he beat Kakuzu.



Nagato had the Hungry Pain and its possible that he received Chakra attacks from Naruto and regained his full power. 

Nagato hadn't fully mastered the rinnegan's full power, it was Kabuto who made Nagato used the Rinnegan at its fullest.


----------



## Raidoton (Aug 17, 2011)

Addy said:


> why?
> 
> the way i saw it, the three attacks were equal.


You mean, the way you *want* to see it...


----------



## Deshi Basara (Aug 17, 2011)

Klue said:


> Don't tell me you're actually going to debate that.



Yep  Since i haven't seen proof for it  Nagato was moving just fine before he got his perfect body.


----------



## bearzerger (Aug 17, 2011)

vered said:


> thier 3 strongest jutus were needed to counter chibaku tesei.
> all 3 were needed.



Itachi just revealed the weakpoint of CT. You have to destroy it before it grows too large. Should Tobi use it against Naruto the regular FRS may be enough to defeat it if he uses it quickly enough.

It seems to me that this fight was all about Naruto getting the ways on how to counter the remainder of the six paths he hadn't defeated when he fought Pain. 

Animal realm's summons has no counter, but it's not completely haxxed since Naruto can just wipe out the summons.
Ghost realm's absorption ability is countered by kawate kumite and natural energy.
Hell realms and human realms soul rips can if B is to be believed be defeated in a similar manner as when Naruto overcame the will of the Kyuubi.
And Deva's Shinra Tensei can be endured, the Banshou Tenin can be averted with Kyuubi Chakra Mode and the Chibaku Tensei can be defeated if you destroy it's core quickly enough.

All this is only reassuring me that at the end of day two of the war Naruto will face and defeat Tobi.


----------



## Ezekial (Aug 17, 2011)

So Itachi, Bee and Naruto couldn't take Nagato down.


----------



## Trent (Aug 17, 2011)

Googleplex said:


> We know the Bijuu-Dama, FRS, and Itachi's jutsu were required to take CT; that much is a fact.
> However speculating that anything less... is just that: speculation.
> 
> Going with what we saw is probably the most objective method as speculating that more or less was needed for CT will usually have some levels of bias, imo at least.



Not that I really want to get into this debate but to be *perfectly *accurate, we know that Bijuu-Dama, FRS and Itachi's justu were *USED* to cancel CT. 

_*That *_is the fact and just using the word "required" there _already _brings an element of speculation in the statement.


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 17, 2011)

Sniffers said:


> Nagato could've taken advantage of it too



Kabuto could've. But Kabuto's shown he's prone to making blunders, possibly due to arrogance. Much like how he suddenly decided to switch soul removal powers which arguably changed the entire direction of the battle.


----------



## Klue (Aug 17, 2011)

Kenpachi_Uchiha said:


> Well lets be honest here Nagato fans were expecting him to beat down all three for multiple chapters and that just didnt happen.



Uchiha fans were expecting them to fight one-on-one.


----------



## Angoobo (Aug 17, 2011)

Icegaze said:


> Look, I'm sure Itachi fans like myself are just too excited that's why some of them are getting ahead of themselves with some provocative arguments. But it doesn't mean that we all believe that Nagato < Itachi.
> IMO, Nagato still has the superior feats and has a bit more hype to back it up.
> 
> Itachi on the other hand has his intellect and cool demeanor to make the power gap less obvious. But that said, all things being equal, I'd say Nagato will win a fight against (healthy) Itachi - but just barely.



i agree with you....
although i don't think we can say Itachi's intellect's superior, since the Nagato's fighitng here is just a mindless zombie controlled by Kabuto...


----------



## Hexa (Aug 17, 2011)

Addy said:


> itachi he was able to destroy nagato's summon and the hell path without nagato/kanuto noticing but he didn't seal him from the start because?............. plot


Itachi apparently can't form the full Susano'o instantly.  It worked its way up from skeleton to the armored form at the end of the fight.  Probably he can only use Totsuka at the final stage.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 17, 2011)

I don't understand how weak little Naruto is going to fight Madara with his realms on top of it.


----------



## Creme egg (Aug 17, 2011)

so whats next for our three musketeers? madara and his paths? if so i can't wait.

hopefully the anime team Animate this chapter with godly Animation and adds stuff to it to make it longer because if they don't


----------



## Orochibuto (Aug 17, 2011)

I have no problem if Itachi > or = cripple Nagato, because this is not his strongest form. This is like saying Kakashi > = Base Naruto, honestly who cares.

I dont care who beats who in their weak forms but at their prime forms and it was clear prime Nagato was on another league, it was required RM Naruto, Bee and Itachi to team up to defeat him.


----------



## Klue (Aug 17, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> I don't understand how weak little Naruto is going to fight Madara with his realms on top of it.



He'll fight him along side Itachi and Bee.


----------



## vered (Aug 17, 2011)

the fact that Nagato can use preta realm instant absorption while using the other realm powers is amazing.not even having to use his hands at all jsut like an invinsible shield.
while growing arms  to shoot beams and use human/hell realms and having all the arms free to do whatever he wants.


----------



## Itαchi (Aug 17, 2011)

So...I thought itachi fans And nagato fans can be satisfied with the chapter,but it really looks like some of the nagato fans and the itachi fans want their character to be a lot stronger. thats not the case. They are pretty much on an equal level. Stop shitstorming with no reason,please.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Aug 17, 2011)

Klue said:


> Uchiha fans were expecting them to fight one-on-one.



Kishi obviously wasn't going to make one side look incredibly awful. He's very careful about that.


----------



## blacksword (Aug 17, 2011)

> So Itachi, Bee and Naruto couldn't take Nagato down.


what are you talking about? Nagato was defeated.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Aug 17, 2011)

Sniffers said:


> Could I get cleared up which translation to go with. They are widely different.



Itachi owned Nagato few page later....so do the math


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Aug 17, 2011)

dungsi27 said:


> Itachi was the one making the final blow,but he didnt fight Nagato alone.
> 
> Chiyo was the one making the final blow when she and Sakura fought Sasori,yet noone dare claiming that Chiyo>Sasori.
> 
> ...



What did Naruto and Killer Bee do other than destroy CT which Itachi could have blocked with Yata Mirror. Naruto and Bee became a liability to Itachi who had to save both of them. 

That Itachi hype was believable since he was the only one who broke out of Edo Tensei. This hype of Naruto is not confirmed and its not believable since it was proven to be false by the end of the chapter when Itachi defeated him.


----------



## Nikushimi (Aug 17, 2011)

Angoobo said:


> ..............
> Nagato fought three people, Itachi admitted his strongest jutsu can't destroy CT, Itachi didn't deny the fact Nagato was on 'a whole other level'.
> 
> Nagato was mainly focused on the jinchurikii, and being the weasel he is, he takes benefit from the situation and sneak attack on Nagato( as he did against Madara).
> ...



It's amazing what people will come up with to avoid the truth. 

Itachi did practically everything. He was the one who bailed Naruto and B out after they had their asses handed to them. "It was a sneak attack", you say? Yeah, because Itachi *used Nagato's summons' Rinnegan for target practice with his kunai.* I'm sure the guy who noticed B attacking from behind/above through his shared eyesight didn't notice that when it happ- oh wait. 

The only part I'll grant you is that Itachi had assistance dealing with Chibaku Tensei. But frankly? Disposing of Nagato with the Totsuka was all him.



Orochibuto said:


> Im not denying this, however I am challenging fanboys who claim this prove Itachi > Nagato when it proved the opposite. Naruto himself stated that the 3 of them were out of his league. The 3 of them were required to defeat Nagato, using the Rinnegan properly (not being a cripple) he is RS minus Juubi as stated by Naruto.
> 
> Yes Itachi did that, but he did have help in a 1 on 1 fight is clear he would have been defeated.



I don't agree. Itachi got help that he probably would've needed with Chibaku Tensei, I'll grant you that, but Nagato ate spirit sword in a direct blitz without anyone besides Itachi having a say in the matter.



Klue said:


> No one is denying how impressive Itachi was, but let's not go overboard here. It's not as if Kabuto was focused on Itachi completely.
> 
> But in hindsight, maybe he should have.





It should be noted that there were several Rinnegan on the field that Nagato had already used to see B's attack coming from behind. Itachi took those out with a couple handfuls of kunai right before he attacked, so unless Nagato is just oblivious...


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 17, 2011)

Trent said:


> Not that I really want to get into this debate but to be *perfectly *accurate, we know that Bijuu-Dama, FRS and Itachi's justu were *USED* to cancel CT.
> 
> _*That *_is the fact and just using the word "required" there _already _brings an element of speculation in the statement.



Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Icegaze (Aug 17, 2011)

Angoobo said:


> i agree with you....
> although i don't think we can say Itachi's intellect's superior, since the Nagato's fighitng here is just a mindless zombie controlled by Kabuto...



Well, for me anyway, based on what we've been shown in the manga so far, Itachi does seem almost peerless when it comes to intellect/planing. Yes, you have Tobi-Madara, Kabuto, Shikaku and son who are in that tier but that's all. I don't think Nagato was ever considered a genius in mind.

Yahiko was the brains behind the pre-Akatsuki organization after all.


----------



## Trent (Aug 17, 2011)

Godaime Kazekage said:


> Kabuto lost control when the sword pierced Nagato. The sealing does not happen instantly. This is evident by the fact that Itachi asked Nagato if he had any last words.



While stating that the sealing would start immediately. Meaning there is nothing that can be done at this stage.


----------



## Klue (Aug 17, 2011)

blacksword said:


> what are you talking about? Nagato was defeated.



Why not simply hit the quote button and reply or refrain from deleting the username?


----------



## Nimander (Aug 17, 2011)

Nagato's last words.

"Make the last part of the story a masterpiece."

Fuck.


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Aug 17, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> What did Naruto and Killer Bee do other than destroy CT which Itachi could have blocked with Yata Mirror. Naruto and Bee became a liability to Itachi who had to save both of them.
> 
> That Itachi hype was believable since he was the only one who broke out of Edo Tensei. This hype of Naruto is not confirmed and its not believable since it was proven to be false by the end of the chapter when Itachi defeated him.



How does Yata's mirror block Chibaku Tensei? Do tell.


----------



## ashher (Aug 17, 2011)

Kentachiorra said:


> They know itachi is an equal to nagato. They just hateh im and his fanbase



itachi fanbase is childish.  Itachi is one of my fav characters in all mangas, but i don't suffer from the need to distort my fav characters for 'he-is-the-strongest' arguements like 8 year olds.


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 17, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> It should be noted that there were several Rinnegan on the field that Nagato had already used to see B's attack coming from behind. Itachi took those out with a couple handfuls of kunai right before he attacked, so unless Nagato is just oblivious...



Kabuto had total control of Nagato, however.
Long-story-short: this can't be used as a measure of Nagato's own personal actions.


----------



## Orochibuto (Aug 17, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> Nagato had the Hungry Pain and its possible that he received Chakra attacks from Naruto and regained his full power.
> 
> Nagato hadn't fully mastered the rinnegan's full power, it was Kabuto who made Nagato used the Rinnegan at its fullest.



No it is the fact he wasnt a cripple.

Anyway am I the only one seeing this fight more than a fight is like an overture to Madara's new powers?

For the first time as Naruto said Nagato fought like a Rikudou and Madara will do so too. The difference is that this time they wont have Itachi to equal the situation like they did with Nagato and they will have to fight Sharingan too plus 6th facts to be able to even have a chance of fighting Madara himself. I must say Nagato's hype secretly hyped Madara to the max.


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Aug 17, 2011)

Trent said:


> While stating that the sealing would start immediately. Meaning there is nothing that can be done at this stage.



Yet he still has time to talk? Obviously isn't immediate.


----------



## FearTear (Aug 17, 2011)

I still don't get why Nagato crambles away at the end of the chapter


----------



## Ukoku (Aug 17, 2011)

I absolutely enjoyed the action this chapter. But my favorite part has to be Nagato's last words to Naruto.


----------



## Itαchi (Aug 17, 2011)

FearTear said:


> I still don't get why Nagato crambles away at the end of the chapter



Its totsukas sealing.


----------



## Nikushimi (Aug 17, 2011)

What really gets me is, Nagato talking about "going to see our master."

Really? Unless Jiraiya went to hell for his lecherous behavior, I don't think you two are going to end up in the same place, Mr. Baby-Killer.


----------



## Hexa (Aug 17, 2011)

Trent said:


> Not that I really want to get into this debate but to be *perfectly *accurate, we know that Bijuu-Dama, FRS and Itachi's justu were *USED* to cancel CT.
> 
> _*That *_is the fact and just using the word "required" there _already _brings an element of speculation in the statement.


I've been saying this a few times in the thread.

It's a fallacy to assume, because the group attack worked, that the group aspect was required for it to work, just as it's a fallacy to assume the group aspect wasn't necessary for it to work.


----------



## Sniffers (Aug 17, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> It's amazing what people will come up with to avoid the truth.
> 
> Itachi did practically everything. He was the one who bailed Naruto and B out after they had their asses handed to them. "It was a sneak attack", you say? Yeah, because Itachi *used Nagato's summons' Rinnegan for target practice with his kunai.* I'm sure the guy who noticed B attacking from behind/above through his shared eyesight didn't notice that when it happ- oh wait.
> 
> The only part I'll grant you is that Itachi had assistance dealing with Chibaku Tensei. But frankly? Disposing of Nagato with the Totsuka was all him.


This.


----------



## bearzerger (Aug 17, 2011)

Sniffers said:


> Hmm... the second translation doesn't state "_we our out of our league_" but that Nagato's jutsu are on another level then when Pain was used.



Aegon's trans is more credible.


----------



## blacksword (Aug 17, 2011)

FearTear said:


> I still don't get why Nagato crambles away at the end of the chapter


Because Nagato doesn't have real body unlike Orochimaru.


----------



## ashher (Aug 17, 2011)

Kentachiorra said:


> They know itachi is an equal to nagato. They just hateh im and his fanbase



itachi fanbase is childish.  Itachi is one of my fav characters in all mangas, but i don't suffer from the urge to distort my fav characters for 'he-is-the-strongest' arguements like 8 year olds.


----------



## Prototype (Aug 17, 2011)

The saddest thing of all, is that Nagato never knew that Konan died.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 17, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> What really gets me is, Nagato talking about "going to see our master."
> 
> Really? Unless Jiraiya ended up in hell for his lecherous behavior, I don't think you two are going to end up in the same place, Mr. Baby-Killer.



Yea I was wondering about that myself. If Nagato gets sealed by Totsuka, then he's going to be hanging out with Orochimaru instead.

And  I never paid attention to that baby part. Oh how I love it when a villain's 'badness' is measured by how many babies he kills or threatens.


----------



## vered (Aug 17, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> Itachi just revealed the weakpoint of CT. You have to destroy it before it grows too large. Should Tobi use it against Naruto the regular FRS may be enough to defeat it if he uses it quickly enough.
> 
> It seems to me that this fight was all about Naruto getting the ways on how to counter the remainder of the six paths he hadn't defeated when he fought Pain.
> 
> ...



probleme that you can real counter using kawazu kumite when one has all the realms as human/hell and asura realms make one into a taijutsu beast.
only natural energy at this point.
also naruto didnt manage to counter Hell/Human realm powers.he tried but his soul was about to be pulled out if not for itachi.
and think Madara will have all of these+his ST ninjutsu.
i cant imagine how can Naruto even try and face Madara.


----------



## dungsi27 (Aug 17, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> What did Naruto and Killer Bee do other than destroy CT which Itachi could have blocked with Yata Mirror. Naruto and Bee became a liability to Itachi who had to save both of them.


Itachi blocking CT with Yata Mirror?How would that work exactly?

Chibaku Tensei does not really "attack" you,it pulls you into it.


Kakashi Hatake said:


> That Itachi hype was believable since he was the only one who broke out of Edo Tensei. This hype of Naruto is not confirmed and its not believable since it was proven to be false by the end of the chapter when Itachi defeated him.



Yeah I know he broke out of Edo Tensei,but you said it made him stronger than,says,Nagato combatwise,which Kabuto himself(the one who delivered the hype)didnt believe.

And actually as I remember it wasnt the correct translation anyway.One guy here pointed out the correct translation should be "hes clearly no ordinary guy",which,of course,is 100% correct.


----------



## lathia (Aug 17, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> What did Naruto and Killer Bee do other than destroy CT *which Itachi could have blocked with Yata Mirror.* Naruto and Bee became a liability to Itachi who had to save both of them.
> 
> That Itachi hype was believable since he was the only one who broke out of Edo Tensei. This hype of Naruto is not confirmed and its not believable since it was proven to be false by the end of the chapter when Itachi defeated him.



Keep going please . Entertain me more with your fallacious assumptions. Or do you have a panel to prove me wrong? I'm soooooo sorry if it's true. Oh wait.. 

Oh man.. tears are pouring from my eyes.


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 17, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> What really gets me is, Nagato talking about "going to see our master."
> 
> Really? Unless Jiraiya went to hell for his lecherous behavior, I don't think you two are going to end up in the same place, Mr. Baby-Killer.



There is no heaven or hell. There's only "the pure world" in which everyone ends up when they are dead.


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 17, 2011)

If you look closely, Itachi's Susano'o has six fingers, as does Sasuke's.


----------



## Angoobo (Aug 17, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> It's amazing what people will come up with to avoid the truth.
> 
> Itachi did practically everything. He was the one who bailed Naruto and B out after they had their asses handed to them. "It was a sneak attack", you say? Yeah, because Itachi *used Nagato's summons' Rinnegan for target practice with his kunai.* I'm sure the guy who noticed B attacking from behind/above through his shared eyesight didn't notice that when it happ- oh wait.
> 
> ...



Well, Nagato was busy fighting two charcaters, had he had more bodies, he would've seen Itachi obviously

What you seem to forget is that Nagato is fighting three characters arguably around Itachi's level...It's like saying three itachis can defeat Nagato, which obviously noone would deny...
By stomping B and Naruto, Kishi probably hinting Nagato>2 Itachis.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Aug 17, 2011)

ashher said:


> itachi fanbase is childish.  Itachi is one of my fav characters in all mangas, but i don't suffer from the urge to distort my fav characters for 'he-is-the-strongest' arguements like 8 year olds.



No one said he is the strongest. I believe everyone is trying to imply that Itachi = Nagato.


----------



## efmp1987 (Aug 17, 2011)

Sniffers said:


> This.




so agree


----------



## Icegaze (Aug 17, 2011)

FearTear said:


> I still don't get why Nagato crambles away at the end of the chapter



Because it is Nagato's soul that is being absorbed by the Totsuka sword, not the body used for the ET sacrifice. The vessel is what crambles away because it is not Nagato's own flesh.


----------



## Sniffers (Aug 17, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> Aegon's trans is more credible.



It makes more sense to me too. Naruto saying that him with Killer B and Itachi by his side our out of their league seems rather weird. Still I'd like an official statement.


----------



## Hexa (Aug 17, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> What really gets me is, Nagato talking about "going to see our master."
> 
> Really? Unless Jiraiya went to hell for his lecherous behavior, I don't think you two are going to end up in the same place, Mr. Baby-Killer.


Oddly enough, all souls go to the pure land, which I guess means there's no hell.  It's especially odd considering there's an enma.


----------



## Itαchi (Aug 17, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> No one said he is the strongest. I believe everyone is trying to imply that Itachi = Nagato.



i second that. I think its clear that they are equals. It was clear when kabuto put them up in a team,it was clear in this chapter.


----------



## vered (Aug 17, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> What really gets me is, Nagato talking about "going to see our master."
> 
> Really? Unless Jiraiya went to hell for his lecherous behavior, I don't think you two are going to end up in the same place, Mr. Baby-Killer.



he crambles away.meaning he moves on ever since he ragained his conscious.
whats quicker itachis sealing or nagato crumbling away?
we'll see that at the start of next chapter.


----------



## Cyclonic (Aug 17, 2011)

so another thing I find funny is at this moment  itachi's sasunoo > sasukes


----------



## bearzerger (Aug 17, 2011)

Hexa said:


> I've been saying this a few times in the thread.
> 
> It's a fallacy to assume, because the group attack worked, that the group aspect was required for it to work, just as it's a fallacy to assume the group aspect wasn't necessary for it to work.



I think this chapter should make this clear to everyone. Itachi was just guessing that to defeat CT you had to destroy its core. The three of them using their strongest jutsu was probably a bit overkill, but it was the only way to make sure that it would get destroyed. The next time either of them faces the jutsu they can just destroy it immediately before it has a chance to grow.


----------



## Orochibuto (Aug 17, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> I don't agree. Itachi got help that he probably would've needed with Chibaku Tensei, I'll grant you that, but Nagato ate spirit sword in a direct blitz without anyone besides Itachi having a say in the matter.



CT is all Nagato needs, Itachi never countered Naruto saying Nagato was on another league, Naruto did say Nagato was basically RS minus Juubi, how can you deny this?

A bloodlusted Nagato use CT and its over, it takes less time to cast CT than to summon the giant and pierce with a sword, bear in mind in 1-1 Nagato's full attention will be in Itachi only as oppossed to 3 super powerful people.

This chapter made me put Itachi in a higher standard than I thought and I may even say he = or even in some situations > cripple Nagato. However against someoen who according to Naruto is RS minus Juubi, I cant.


----------



## slickcat (Aug 17, 2011)

Nimander said:


> Nagato's last words.
> 
> "Make the last part of the story a masterpiece."
> 
> Fuck.



yup,cry worthy man, sadly the guy he left with the masterpiece is a big failure and will fuck up till the end.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Aug 17, 2011)

Cyclonic said:


> so another thing I find funny is at this moment  itachi's sasunoo > sasukes



This was clear the moment we found out Sasuke Susano's weapon. 

I think its clear now that Sasuke Susano is not getting those legendary weapons.


----------



## Trent (Aug 17, 2011)

Godaime Kazekage said:


> Yet he still has time to talk? Obviously isn't immediate.



Yes, just like if your jugular has been slit, you're immediately will be bleeding to death and there's nothing you can do about it.

Yet, you still have to say (well, gargle ) something before death happens.

Here, it's the same thing with the sealing. You're hit, the sealing jutsu has been cast on you and will happen. Yet before the process is over you can say some last words. 


Hexa said:


> I've been saying this a few times in the thread.
> 
> It's a fallacy to assume, because the group attack worked, that the group aspect was required for it to work, just as it's a fallacy to assume the group aspect wasn't necessary for it to work.



Indeed.


----------



## bearzerger (Aug 17, 2011)

Sniffers said:


> It makes more sense to me too. Naruto saying that him with Killer B and Itachi by his side our out of their league seems rather weird. Still I'd like an official statement.



Lol, let's call Kishimoto to a press conference so he can officially say who is right


----------



## Ryopus (Aug 17, 2011)

Do you guys think Itachi can seal Madara's 6 edo jins with Totuska?


----------



## Orochibuto (Aug 17, 2011)

vered said:


> he crambles away.meaning he moves on ever since he ragained his conscious.
> whats quicker itachis sealing or nagato crumbling away?
> we'll see that at the start of next chapter.



In Kishi manga as long as you see the light is all that matter, your past actions carry no burden apparently only the way you die.

Actually it was stated in spoilers Nagato didnt went to pure land but to freaking Nirvana which is higher than any heaven and its inhabitants become above gods I think, so there you have it.


----------



## vered (Aug 17, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> This was clear the moment we found out Sasuke Susano's weapon.
> 
> I think its clear now that Sasuke Susano is not getting those legendary weapons.



we cant know that.since sasuke got itachis eyes.so getting the items would fit as well.


----------



## Nikushimi (Aug 17, 2011)

Prototype said:


> The saddest thing of all, is that Nagato never knew that Konan died.



Oh wow. 

I actually kinda feel sorry for them both in that regard. What a dick move on Kishimoto's part.



PikaCheeka said:


> Yea I was wondering about that myself. If Nagato gets sealed by Totsuka, then he's going to be hanging out with Orochimaru instead.



Oh the irony. Nagato could never have imagined what really awaits him. 

And eternity of wandering around in a drunken stupor with a middle-aged sex offender. Good going, Nagato.



> And  I never paid attention to that baby part. Oh how I love it when a villain's 'badness' is measured by how many babies he kills or threatens.



I love how all that is just completely shoved under the rug while Nagato is made out to be some tragically martyr with a heart of gold.



Judecious said:


> Itachi didn't kill children and innocent people during the massacre?
> 
> wow



Do you have scans of this? Even a statement saying he did? Then shut up.

We were told who he killed (parents, friends, lover, and superiors), and never once were any children mentioned. In fact, part of why he spared Sasuke was because Sauce was too young to have been involved in the Uchiha's planned coup, according to Madara.


----------



## kagegak (Aug 17, 2011)

ashher said:


> itachi fanbase is childish.  Itachi is one of my fav characters in all mangas, but i don't suffer from the need to distort my fav characters for 'he-is-the-strongest' arguements like 8 year olds.



Agreed I don't wanna argue with guys like nikushima and kakashi Hatake.  How can somebody be obsessed with a fictional character so much either they are doing this to be famous in nf or they are actually in love with itachi


----------



## ashher (Aug 17, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> No one said he is the strongest. I believe everyone is trying to imply that Itachi = Nagato.



or for the arguement that 'no, he can't be defeated' which is the reason why itachi fandom is so desperate to prove itachi=nagato.


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Aug 17, 2011)

Ryopus said:


> Do you guys think Itachi can seal Madara's 6 edo jins with Totuska?



All but Hungry Ghost and Deva IMO.


----------



## Ghost of Madara (Aug 17, 2011)

Incorrect translation regarding Naruto's "We're outta our league" statement in the spoiler thread.

He states that Nagato's power and movements are on a different level to Pain's due to being the real body rather than controlled puppets.


----------



## HawkMan (Aug 17, 2011)

This chapter cleared up two misconceptions I, and probably many others, had. 

1.) Nagato is weaker than Pain. 

The only advantage Pain affords is immortality, but it diminishes output. 

2.) Nagato is on a higher level than Itachi. 

While I believe Nagato to be slightly stronger, still, they are presented as equals. Any given Sunday either could dispatch the other. 


As far as fandoms go:


Totsuka owns, no excuses. 


Chibaku Tensei is as advertised, but a limit isn't inferred by the 3 attacks. Just that the three attacks sufficed, we don't-and may never-know how much is required to dispel the jutsu. 


Naruto vs Sasuke is going to be ridiculously, ridiculously EPIC. I was really worried for some time.

I think Itachi fans have the most to "brag about". Nagato was amazing, but Itachi outstripped most of our expectations. Remember what gives the Itachi fandom such noteriety and try to be a man about this.


----------



## vered (Aug 17, 2011)

Ghost of Madara said:


> Incorrect translation regarding Naruto's "We're outta our league" statement in the spoiler thread.
> 
> He states that Nagato's power and movements are on a different level to Pain's due to being the real body rather than controlled puppets.



well at least that clear that Nagato is stronger than his own jutsu not that we needed that.as Nagato pawned both Bee and Naruto with ease before itachi rescued them.


----------



## Godaime Kazekage (Aug 17, 2011)

So, slashes from Itachi's Susano'o can arguably be survived, but if you're stabbed then it's definitely genjutsu land for you.


----------



## Ghost of Madara (Aug 17, 2011)

Orochibuto said:


> CT is all Nagato needs, Itachi never countered Naruto saying Nagato was on another league, Naruto did say Nagato was basically RS minus Juubi, how can you deny this?



Incorrect.  Never stated.



> However against someoen who according to Naruto is RS minus Juubi, I cant.



Incorrect.  Never stated.


----------



## blacksword (Aug 17, 2011)

Thread lacks Divinstocity and Grimjawwsensei.


----------



## Goobtachi (Aug 17, 2011)

vered said:


> well at least that clear that Nagato is stronger than his own jutsu not that we needed that.as Nagato pawned both Bee and Naruto with ease before itachi rescued them.



Yet you made 100 comments on how Nagato>>>>>>>>>Naruto, B and Itachi...

Childish attitude...


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Aug 17, 2011)

vered said:


> we cant know that.since sasuke got itachis eyes.so getting the items would fit as well.



But these are items, I'm not to sure items gets transferred with the eyes.


----------



## vered (Aug 17, 2011)

HawkMan said:


> This chapter cleared up two misconceptions I, and probably many others, had.
> 
> 1.) Nagato is weaker than Pain.
> 
> ...



i can agree with most of it.both itachi and Nagato have shown to be on a lv of thier own.Bee and naruto both disappointed.


----------



## Itαchi (Aug 17, 2011)

no one is excited to see itachi talk to sasuke,now?


----------



## Nikushimi (Aug 17, 2011)

Orochibuto said:


> CT is all Nagato needs, Itachi never countered Naruto saying Nagato was on another league, Naruto did say Nagato was basically RS minus Juubi, how can you deny this?



I'll wait for the chapter to come out and see what a cleaner translation has to say regarding the matter before I go judging dialogue. It's still a bit early for that, and context is everything.



> A bloodlusted Nagato use CT and its over, it takes less time to cast CT than to summon the giant and pierce with a sword, bear in mind in 1-1 Nagato's full attention will be in Itachi only as oppossed to 3 super powerful people.



By the same token, Itachi can apparently wave giant Susano'o hands around Nagato without them getting absorbed (the Totsuka doesn't seem like it can be absorbed or repelled with ST, either; Kabuto/Nagato had plenty of time to do either).



> This chapter made me put Itachi in a higher standard than I thought and I may even say he = or even in some situations > cripple Nagato. However against someoen who according to Naruto is RS minus Juubi, I cant.



I'm not going to say this chapter proves anything about whether Itachi is stronger than Nagato or what have you, but I can say without a doubt that he did the lion's share of the work here and proved he is far more competent against the Rinnegan than people have ever given him credit for. He immediately recognized the Rinnegan's shared vision and eliminated it from the equation, he assessed Chibaku Tensei's properties and devised a fairly straightforward counter almost immediately, and then he just plain blitzed the living daylights out of Nagato with the Totsuka before the dust had settled (which is still impressive based on the distance of the dust clouds from Nagato, and I may make a thread about this later on).


----------



## shintebukuro (Aug 17, 2011)

Orochibuto said:
			
		

> Naruto did say Nagato was basically RS minus Juubi, how can you deny this?



All Naruto said was that Nagato could use Rikudou Sennin's techniques...


----------



## Goobtachi (Aug 17, 2011)

Where is Turrin?

In b4 "B was the most impressive character in the chapter"


----------



## FearTear (Aug 17, 2011)

Prototype said:


> The saddest thing of all, is that Nagato never knew that Konan died.



Maybe they will meet in the afterlife


----------



## Nikushimi (Aug 17, 2011)

Ryopus said:


> Do you guys think Itachi can seal Madara's 6 edo jins with Totuska?



Depends on whether or not Madara was smart enough to develop countermeasures against something like that, and whether or not possible countermeasures even exist.

Seems like Nagato couldn't just absorb or repel the blade, so it looks like that's the end of the line once it hits you.


----------



## Necessary Evil (Aug 17, 2011)

Pfff kishimoto is rushing it p like a maniac i expected at least 1-2 more chapter with nagato...


----------



## Distance (Aug 17, 2011)

> nagato: naruto…\\
> nagato: I will go back to the place were our master is\\ I will see your story from there…\\
> nagato: let me say that… you are the third part of a trilogy\\ the first book was jiraiya… and he did really well…\\
> nagato: but usually the second part is a poor work\\ just like me\\
> ...



Did anyone else think that Kishimoto was talking about his own series here? Or maybe a series that he loved as a child?


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 17, 2011)

Goobtachi said:


> Where is Turrin?
> 
> In b4 "B was the most impressive character in the chapter"


         .


----------



## vered (Aug 17, 2011)

Goobtachi said:


> Yet you made 100 comments on how Nagato>>>>>>>>>Naruto, B and Itachi...
> 
> Childish attitude...



i made that comment based on that first trans.
and all 3 all of them were needed to take him out.


----------



## muishot (Aug 17, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> I think this chapter should make this clear to everyone. Itachi was just guessing that to defeat CT you had to destroy its core. The three of them using their strongest jutsu was probably a bit overkill, but it was the only way to make sure that it would get destroyed. The next time either of them faces the jutsu they can just destroy it immediately before it has a chance to grow.



You are talking about Itachi here.  He is smart.  He knows how to counter a jutsu in a split second after witnessing it for the first time - much like the Fourth.  Naruto, however is still an idiot.  Even after fighting Pain the first time, he still haven't figure out the mechanic of his attacks.  This is the reason why I don't like reading panels with Naruto in it.  

And about destroying the jutsu before it grew too big, I was saying that in one of my argument for Itachi against Nagato.


----------



## Hexa (Aug 17, 2011)

I kind of wonder, "where do we go now?"  Are we really going to see return to see Dan and Tsunade fight?  Plus, the crow is safe and makes Naruto's poses seem more badass and birdy.  I understand that the crow is just a generally useful thing for Naruto to have, as it should allow Naruto basically to cast very powerful sharingan genjutsu, but it should have specific purpose.  I'm holding onto the idea that the eye will go to Kakashi for the time being.

I still don't believe that Itachi and Sasuke will chat.  Sasuke's plan to avenge Itachi is dumb enough as it is, I really just can't imagine Sasuke explaining his reasoning to Itachi himself.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Aug 17, 2011)

Hard to imagine there was time when  people argued that Jiraiya could beat Itachi.


----------



## Nikushimi (Aug 17, 2011)

Hide your kids, hide your wife, and hide your Bijuu, 'cause Itachi rapin' everybody out here.


----------



## Orochibuto (Aug 17, 2011)

PLEASE KISHI DONT NOT PART 3 

Most likely part 2 will end if this chapter foreshadowed it with Madara completing Mugen Tsukuyomi, will part 3 be freedom fighters? I think part 3 will be like that comic of superman "Emperor Joker" where the joker attained control over reality and the good guys had to fight him.

But even this sound badass 10 years is freaking enough, if part 3 comes out I will regard it as filler and read it when Im bored.


----------



## FearTear (Aug 17, 2011)

vered said:


> and all 3 all of them were needed to take him out.



No, all the 3 of them were needed to destroy Chibaku Tensei. Just Itachi's sword to take Nagato out


----------



## Necessary Evil (Aug 17, 2011)

Distance said:


> Did anyone else think that Kishimoto was talking about his own series here? Or maybe a series that he loved as a child?



Lol nice observation,at least we know that kishi knows that the manga is going from bad to worse


----------



## Goobtachi (Aug 17, 2011)

vered said:


> i made that comment based on that first trans.
> and all 3 all of them were needed to take him out.



And Itachi blitzed Nagato...

Your point?


----------



## bearzerger (Aug 17, 2011)

vered said:


> probleme that you can real counter using kawazu kumite when one has all the realms as human/hell and asura realms make one into a taijutsu beast.
> only natural energy at this point.



Kawate Kumite is using natural energy to amplify your taijutsu. So far there is no known counter to it. Nothing hell or human or asura realm have shown can counter it.
Besides Naruto is just as dangerous in taijutsu than the six paths.



> also naruto didnt manage to counter Hell/Human realm powers.he tried but his soul was about to be pulled out if not for itachi.



Naruto may not have managed it, but like I said B may have given him the vital clue on how the soul rip can be countered. Sure, it could be a throw-away line, but we don't know so there's really no way of denying the possibility.



> and think Madara will have all of these+his ST ninjutsu.
> i cant imagine how can Naruto even try and face Madara.



And I can't imagine how Naruto can not face Tobi. There's really no way around it plotwise.


----------



## vered (Aug 17, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> Depends on whether or not Madara was smart enough to develop countermeasures against something like that, and whether or not possible countermeasures even exist.
> 
> Seems like Nagato couldn't just absorb or repel the blade, so it looks like that's the end of the line once it hits you.



Nagato didnt want to.upon getting hit he regained control over himself and never tried to counter the sword by using preta and Deva.
conviently enough Shinra tensei wasnt used by Nagato this chapter at all.


----------



## muishot (Aug 17, 2011)

vered said:


> i made that comment based on that first trans.
> and all 3 all of them were needed to take him out.



It wasn't necessary really.  All Naruto does in this chapter is getting save.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm just wondering if Shisui genjutsu could resist Madara's Tsukiyomi on the moon?


----------



## Angoobo (Aug 17, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> Depends on whether or not Madara was smart enough to develop countermeasures against something like that, and whether or not possible countermeasures even exist.
> 
> Seems like Nagato couldn't just absorb or repel the blade, so it looks like that's the end of the line once it hits you.



What are you on, seriously?

Nagato could've absorbed the sword afterwards, but he didn't, because he didn't want to( and this chapter's proven it isn't instant sealing)...


----------



## Hexa (Aug 17, 2011)

Kentachiorra said:


> no one is excited to see itachi talk to sasuke,now?


What is Itachi going to say?  "So, you want to kill everyone . . . because?"


----------



## Sniffers (Aug 17, 2011)

Dudes, stop making stuff up. Also, please consider both translations when forming an argument.


Nagato looked good and Itachi looked good. Naruto and Killer B looked kind of bad this chapter. Itachi got yet another ability this chapter by the way. So rather than Amaterasu that magatama is Itachi strongest ranged attack? 

I really want to know what that thing does exactly. Consiring the other two treasures are quite amazing, this one should do more than just impact as well.


----------



## kagegak (Aug 17, 2011)

Goobtachi said:


> Yet you made 100 comments on how Nagato>>>>>>>>>Naruto, B and Itachi...
> 
> Childish attitude...



Pffft Your one to talk you were the guy that said itachi >>>>>>>>nagato


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Aug 17, 2011)

Sniffers said:


> Dudes, stop making stuff up. Also, please consider both translations when forming an argument.
> 
> 
> Nagato looked good and Itachi looked good. Naruto and Killer B looked kind of bad this chapter. Itachi got yet another ability this chapter by the way. So rather than Amaterasu that magatama is Itachi strongest ranged attack?
> ...



I agree, it is apparently more powerful than the other two treasures. This chapter has placed this attack in the same league as the Bijuu bomb.


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 17, 2011)

Looking at it, Nagato could've gotten out - absorption/Shinra Tensei - but plausibly didn't for the same reason he didn't save himself from Amaterasu the last time; his will.
Don't see why people are calling CT his strongest jutsu when there's a whole Rinnegan Path he didn't use: the Outer Path.

As to why Kishimoto's kept Nagato's personal battle style in the dark (note that Kabuto took over), is possibly because it'll reveal a bit much about the Rinnegan. Something that he seems to be saving for Madara.
Though it should suffice to say Nagato's strongest jutsu were his Rinnegan jutsu, his other Ninjutsu didn't come into it; but we know he had them.
In regards to how far jutsu mastery while having the Rinnegan can bring, it seems will be shown via Madara alongside the full potential of the Rinnegan.

I guess Nagato's defeat can be attributed to Kabuto's arrogance, he seemed to undermine his opposition (thinking nothing of CT's weak spot); possibly its because he thought way too highly of the Rinnegan's power: he showed regard for its power when he was coerced to show ET's mechanisms. 
But I assume Kabuto won't be so foolish in battle when his own skin's on the line: with Nagato he could fool around as much as he wants yet he himself could be safe.

I guess we can see Shisui and Jiraiya's return as zombies, seeing as the zombies are failing quickly and Kabuto may possibly get desperate.


----------



## Angoobo (Aug 17, 2011)

Goobtachi said:


> And Itachi blitzed Nagato...
> 
> Your point?



after the others helped him...u know...counter CT...


----------



## Goobtachi (Aug 17, 2011)

vered said:


> Nagato didnt want to.upon getting hit he regained control over himself and never tried to counter the sword by using preta and Deva.
> conviently enough Shinra tensei wasnt used by Nagato this chapter at all.





Itachi said it was over the moment he hit him, it's not really complicated


----------



## vered (Aug 17, 2011)

muishot said:


> It wasn't necessary really.  All Naruto does in this chapter is getting save.



still all 3 fought him.it was never  1 vs 1 fight.chibaku tensei was destroyed by all 3 not by one regardless if it was needed or not which is debatable.
what could have happened remains to be speculated but it was never a 1 vs 1 fight.


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 17, 2011)

Angoobo said:


> What are you on, seriously?
> *
> Nagato could've absorbed the sword afterwards, *but he didn't, because he didn't want to( and this chapter's proven it isn't instant sealing)...



No indication of that, also Itachi didn't seal him because he wanted to give him time to have his last words to Naruto.


----------



## vered (Aug 17, 2011)

Goobtachi said:


> Itachi said it was over the moment he hit him, it's not really complicated



itachi also stated that he regained himself.Nagato never tried from that moment to do anthing.so itachi sealing nagato dosent prove anything of nagatoactual abbility to counter it or not.


----------



## shintebukuro (Aug 17, 2011)

I don't know if anyone noticed, but the chameleon has a big bandage over its midsection. LOL


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Aug 17, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> No indication of that, also Itachi didn't seal him because he wanted to give him time to have his last words to Naruto.



This.



> itachi: it was the Totsuka no Tsurugi? you will be immediately sealed? do you have something left to say?\\



It also looks like Itachi can control the time it takes to seal someone as he gave Nagato time to say a last word.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Aug 17, 2011)

Angoobo said:


> What are you on, seriously?
> 
> Nagato could've absorbed the sword afterwards, but he didn't, because he didn't want to( and this chapter's proven it isn't instant sealing)...



according to Zetsu Totsuka blade and yata shield is substance-less spiritual items.....not chakra

also Zetsu said Tosuka is strongest sealing tech



> There's a reason why Susanoo can boast perfect flawlessness in its offense and defense: the spiritual weapons it holds in both hands. The Sword of Totsuka* in its right hand, which will mow down any kind of enemy, and the Mirror of Yata*, upon which all attacks will bounce back. Substantial or spiritual, and then ninjutsu or physical attacks lose all kinds of significance before the god's efficacy


----------



## muishot (Aug 17, 2011)

Angoobo said:


> What are you on, seriously?
> 
> Nagato could've absorbed the sword afterwards, but he didn't, because he didn't want to( and this chapter's proven it isn't instant sealing)...



Could have and would have don't mean a thing.


----------



## Angoobo (Aug 17, 2011)

Goobtachi said:


> Itachi said it was over the moment he hit him, it's not really complicated



He said that based on his experience, because noone has the ability to absorb everything with his body...bar Nagato...plus the sealing isn't instanteneous, thus he has plenty of time to absorb it....


----------



## Orochibuto (Aug 17, 2011)

shintebukuro said:


> All Naruto said was that Nagato could use Rikudou Sennin's techniques...



He has RS powers without Juubi, is basically the same. Nagato at full power is as Madara stated the third Rikudou, I thought it was just a title but apparently being a Rikudou means the strenght of RS without the Juubi. Yes Im aware Juubi is 90% of RS strenght.


----------



## Itαchi (Aug 17, 2011)

uhmm...Nagato was about to get sealed thats why kabuto lost control.

Isnt that obvious?

Edit: same goes with nidaime and shodaime.


----------



## Mofo (Aug 17, 2011)

I would have preferred an Uzumaki to Uzumaki chat, maybe something on RS.
Instead I got Nagato overshadowing 2 Jins and an Elite Uchiha just to get sealed. Rushed chapter.


Now seriously, one would hope the manga powerlevel progresses as the story goes on, instead the main character + two other guys are still far below the level of a guy who died 80 chapters ago, that's anticlimatic.  Next week Itachi goes out as well, seriously Kishi, you wasted 2 characters you could have used to add some value to your work.

Following this trend, Naruto vs Sasuke is gonna be a bunshin fight, Madara vs Naruto is gonna take 3 panels, and Naruto  with Rinnegan vs Juubi is gonna be a one panel at best... yeah the third part is supposed to be the best one. 

From what I gather: Nagato was hit by Totsuka, he regained his consciousness, at that point che could have absorbed the sword but instead (since he's a good guy) he gave a big bro talk to Naruto.


----------



## Sniffers (Aug 17, 2011)

vered said:


> Nagato didnt want to.upon getting hit he regained control over himself and never tried to counter the sword by using preta and Deva.
> conviently enough Shinra tensei wasnt used by Nagato this chapter at all.


Does it matter? If Nagato wasn't a zombie that cut would've *most likely* killed him anyway. The paths died from a similar wound when Jiraiya 'killed' them. Now Nagato is a zombie he *maybe* let it happen.

He may not have used Shinra Tensei, but he did use CT.


Anyway, it's cool that Nagato used every Path ability this chapter. Even CT! Kishimoto really is giving fan service.


----------



## auem (Aug 17, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> Oh wow.
> 
> I actually kinda feel sorry for them both in that regard. What a dick move on Kishimoto's part.
> 
> ...



so you think only sasuke was sole child of entire uchhiha clan.!!!.
they must be sexually fucking inactive..:amazed


----------



## vered (Aug 17, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> This.
> 
> 
> 
> It also looks like Itachi can control the time it takes to seal someone as he gave Nagato time to say a last word.



it can also be interpreted as itachi knowing how much time the sealing takes and notifying Nagato that he can use this time to say his last words.
nothing indicates that he can control the time of the sealing.


----------



## Trent (Aug 17, 2011)

Orochibuto said:


> PLEASE KISHI DONT NOT PART 3
> 
> Most likely part 2 will end if this chapter foreshadowed it with Madara completing Mugen Tsukuyomi, will part 3 be freedom fighters? I think part 3 will be like that comic of superman "Emperor Joker" where the joker attained control over reality and the good guys had to fight him.
> 
> But even this sound badass 10 years is freaking enough, if part 3 comes out I will regard it as filler and read it when Im bored.





jacamo said:


> hahaha... its inevitable
> 
> there will be a time-skip and *there will be a Part 3*



There won't be a part 3 _for the *manga*_. 

As Nagato is talking about *Jiraya's book*, the part 3 is the *actual timeline we're witnessing the events of*.

As far as a time skip is concerned, except very short ones as "scene transitions" between the ongoing battle, Sasuke going to Konoha and finally the lead up to the manga's final fight versus Madara, the *only actual time skip* I can see would be as an *epilogue *of the story, to show what happened to the characters and the world, conclude the manga with Hokage Naruto, etc.


----------



## Wiseman Deathphantom (Aug 17, 2011)

Seems like a chapter showcasing remaining powers of Nagato and Itachi. I suspect Itachi will be sealed soon, along with Bee getting captured. I personally say that all four characters in this battle performed splend, since I am not a fan of any particular character. I am also interested how Madara's powers will turn out, given the fact that aside of the rinnegan he also has sharingan and Senju cells, perhaps he will somehow mix all three together and some new interesting jutsus will come out.


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 17, 2011)

I can't see a good turn out for Itachi now.
EMS Sasuke would most likely rage at Itachi for defending Senju ideals and Madara has no reason to be kind to Itachi.

Itachi was close to Nagato in power, and those two shinobi trump Nagato in power.
Though tbh I wouldn't consider Itachi close to Nagato's power, at least not till we actually see the Rinnegan - notably the Outer Path - fleshed out. 
Which still falls back on I can't see his defeat being so kind.


----------



## jacamo (Aug 17, 2011)

hahaha... its inevitable

there will be a time-skip and *there will be a Part 3*


----------



## ashher (Aug 17, 2011)

Why is everyone talking about part 3?


----------



## jacamo (Aug 17, 2011)

^Nagato foreshadowed it with his final words


----------



## vered (Aug 17, 2011)

Sniffers said:


> Does it matter? If Nagato wasn't a zombie that cut would've *most likely* killed him anyway. The paths died from a similar wound when Jiraiya 'killed' them. Now Nagato is a zombie he *maybe* let it happen.
> 
> He may not have used Shinra Tensei, but he did use CT.
> 
> ...



still no shinra tensei.also him getting killed by that cut is not a sure thing due to preta realm and hell realms abbility of restoration thats still remains to be seen on the main body itself.
anyway i have a feeling that madara himself will clear alot of what ifs when he gets to fight.
 about the use of paths i agree,Nagato was the coolest when he turned himself into a mecha and pawned Bee with it.the panels are very cool.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 17, 2011)

I really hope Itachi isn't Sasuke's punching bag.


----------



## Necessary Evil (Aug 17, 2011)

Is it me or Kabuto gets trolled all the time ? i mean all of his Edo Tensei's from the weak to the strongest ones were either sealed without acomplishing anything or talk no jutsu's and disappeared.

Dont know its just doesnt seem right.


----------



## Icegaze (Aug 17, 2011)

Trent said:


> There won't be a part 3 _for the *manga*_.
> 
> As Nagato is talking about Jiraya's book, the part 3 is the *actual timeline we're witnessing the events of*.
> 
> As far as a time skip is concerned, except very short ones as "scene transitions" between the ongoing battle, Sasuke going to Konoha and finally the lead up to the manga's final fight versus Madara, the *only actual time skip* I can see would be as an *epilogue *of the story, to show what happened to the characters and the world, conclude the manga with Hokage Naruto, etc.



I agree with this.

Also, after this chapter I cannot wait to play as (Prime redhead) Nagato in UNS3.


----------



## Talis (Aug 17, 2011)

Damn. Looking at the spoilers this chapter realy was worth waiting 2 weeks!


----------



## Ghost of Madara (Aug 17, 2011)

Angoobo said:


> after the others helped him...u know...counter CT...



The reason he was in the position to get caught by Chibaku Tensei in the first place was due to the fact that he was forced to save Bee and Naruto.

A battle between Nagato and Itachi would not fall along those lines seeing as how Itachi's Susano'o, Tsukuyomi and Amaterasu are all fast activation techniques and one-shot abilities.

What this chapter showed was that they were relative equals.  Nagato would be defeated by the Totsuka blade if he were to get attacked by it, and Itachi would be defeated by Chibaku Tensei if he were to get caught in it.  In other words, they don't have a response for each other's strongest techniques.

This chapter also proved Nagato>Bee+Naruto since they would be dead without Itachi's save.

And that nothing can match Itachi's tactical abilities or overall one-shot feats.  He defeated all of Nagato's summons, blinded Enma, neutralized the chameleon (somehow knowing of Nagato's shared eyesight), was the only one to score mortal wounds on Nagato (took off 2 of his arms), ultimately sealed him, and immediately deduced the mechanics and weakness of Nagato's strongest technique within seconds of experiencing it.  He wasn't touched or hit once in the entire series in his "healthy" state, and this battle didn't change that.


----------



## Nikushimi (Aug 17, 2011)

auem said:


> so you think only sasuke was sole child of entire uchhiha clan.!!!.
> they must be sexually fucking inactive..:amazed



A clan is basically just extended family. My "clan" consists of like 20-30 people, the youngest of which is 12. 

The Uchiha clan was said to have become pretty small, too.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Aug 17, 2011)

LOL, Nagato is way out of there league? wtf

WHERE IS MY ELEMENTAL JUTSU KISHI?!?!?!


----------



## Kurushimi (Aug 17, 2011)

FearTear said:


> No, all the 3 of them were needed to destroy Chibaku Tensei. Just Itachi's sword to take Nagato out



And just who is Chibaku Tensei? Some random ninja that decided to help Nagato out ?


----------



## Klue (Aug 17, 2011)

blacksword said:


> Thread lacks Divinstocity and Grimjawwsensei.



Indeed.

It's a shame that Divi is banned at the moment, but Grimmjowsense will appear any moment now. NF probably would have collapsed had both been present though.


----------



## Tyrion (Aug 17, 2011)

Why are people saying Nagato broke out of Kabuto's control by himself?  it was the Totsuka sword which broke him outta the control, once it hit Nagato, that's it, it was the end for him. Even Itachi says "this is the Totsuka sword", it's a spiritual item, it can't be absorbed just like that. 

You guys think Chibaku Tensei being destroyed broke Nagato outta control? Thats retarded. There's clear evidence Nagato felt the sword hitting him and then him breaking from Kabuto's control.


----------



## vered (Aug 17, 2011)

Nagato Sennin said:


> LOL, Nagato is way out of there league? wtf



seems like a mistranslation a bit.that sentence confirms that Nagato stronger than pain though not that we didnt know that already.


----------



## Necessary Evil (Aug 17, 2011)

And guys really there wont be any Part 3 of Naruto,you deduced that by what nagato said? Really ?he was talking about jiraya books,other than that as someone before me mentioned we are experiencing the facts of the '3rd book' right now.it goes something like this :

1st book --> Jiraya
2nd book-->Nagato
3rd book-->Naruto followed by the events that are currently on progress.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Aug 17, 2011)

Necessary Evil said:


> Is it me or Kabuto gets trolled all the time ? i mean all of his Edo Tensei's from the weak to the strongest ones were either sealed without acomplishing anything or talk no jutsu's and disappeared.
> 
> Dont know its just doesnt seem right.



Only death I didn't like was Hanzo, Deidara and Sasori's. They had the worst death in the manga. I'm just hoping Muu does not get the same treatment.


----------



## Itαchi (Aug 17, 2011)

Nagatos last words were sad. Lets mourn for him.


----------



## Itαchi (Aug 17, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> Only death I didn't like is Hanzo, Deidara and Sasori's. They had the worst death in the manga.



sasoris early death was a waste of a strong and interesting character.


----------



## Klue (Aug 17, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> Only death I didn't like is Hanzo, Deidara and Sasori's. They had the worst death in the manga.



Hanzou's went out like a fuckin' Gee! What are you saying?

Sasori, I give you that.

Nagato's, I'm fine with - both of them.


----------



## Nikushimi (Aug 17, 2011)

vered said:


> seems like a mistranslation a bit.that sentence confirms that Nagato stronger than pain though not that we didnt know that already.



I didn't know that. I assumed Pain was stronger, due to having multiple avatars that could use the Rinnegan's abilities simultaneously.

But I guess I'm not surprised.


----------



## Kenpachi_Uchiha (Aug 17, 2011)

Ghost of Madara said:


> The reason he was in the position to get caught by Chibaku Tensei in the first place was due to the fact that he was forced to save Bee and Naruto.
> 
> A battle between Nagato and Itachi would not fall along those lines seeing as how Itachi's Susano'o, Tsukuyomi and Amaterasu are all fast activation techniques and one-shot abilities.
> 
> ...




Beautifully said.


----------



## Orochibuto (Aug 17, 2011)

Mofo said:


> Now seriously, one would hope the manga powerlevel progresses as the story goes on, instead the main character + two other guys are still far below the level of a guy who died 80 chapters ago, that's anticlimatic.



He is it was clear and Naruto stated that the current he > Pain. This isnt the same guy that dies chapters ago, that guy was a cripple, this guy wasnt, this guy for the first time fought as the Sandaime Rikudou.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Aug 17, 2011)

Klue said:


> Hanzou's went out like a fuckin' Gee! What are you saying?
> 
> Sasori, I give you that.
> 
> Nagato's, I'm fine with - both of them.



I was one of those people who wanted to see Hanzo live up to his hype.


----------



## Klue (Aug 17, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> I was one of those people who wanted to see Hanzo live up to his hype.



As did I, but it was still good story telling.


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 17, 2011)

I sure as hell hope some retarded plot twist doesn't make Kabuto get Shisuis eye now.


----------



## vered (Aug 17, 2011)

you know what else is confirmed besides Nagato abbility to turn into a robot?
kabuto confirmed that hell realm can take one soul and body and revive it afterwards.
which makes sense considering rinne tensei.


----------



## Necessary Evil (Aug 17, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> Only death I didn't like is Hanzo, Deidara and Sasori's. They had the worst death in the manga.



Yeah not only that man,most of them got fodderized and some off-paneled like the swordsmen in the end it didnt even matter if they were in the war.

The funny thing is that kabuto said that he will leave the personality of most Edo Tensei intact so they can cause emotional damage to the opponent,and we have seen very few cases of that most of the edo tensei's got killed by that very reason,he is either stupid or unable to control the Edo Tensei's even if he "Enhanced" the seal by absorbing Orochimaru's chakra from Anko.


----------



## Klue (Aug 17, 2011)

Seraphiel said:


> I sure as hell hope some retarded plot twist doesn't make Nagato get Shisuis eye now.



Not only did he lose Itachi, fail to capture the Jinchuuriki, but also missed out on Shisui's power, a second time?

Fuckin' fail.


----------



## bearzerger (Aug 17, 2011)

muishot said:


> You are talking about Itachi here.  He is smart.  He knows how to counter a jutsu in a split second after witnessing it for the first time - much like the Fourth.  Naruto, however is still an idiot.  Even after fighting Pain the first time, he still haven't figure out the mechanic of his attacks.  This is the reason why I don't like reading panels with Naruto in it.
> 
> And about destroying the jutsu before it grew too big, I was saying that in one of my argument for Itachi against Nagato.



Well, Naruto certainly wasn't at his analytical best when he encountered CT the first time. He was being overwhelmed by the Kyuubi and he certainly didn't expect to ever face that move again. So him being troubled by it is understandable.

Still you are right Naruto isn't up to Itachi's or Minato's analytical abilities and he most likely never will be, he made the mistake of rushing in carelessly last chapter and hopefully he'll learn from it and never do it again.



Hexa said:


> I kind of wonder, "where do we go now?"  Are we really going to see return to see Dan and Tsunade fight?  Plus, the crow is safe and makes Naruto's poses seem more badass and birdy.  I understand that the crow is just a generally useful thing for Naruto to have, as it should allow Naruto basically to cast very powerful sharingan genjutsu, but it should have specific purpose.  I'm holding onto the idea that the eye will go to Kakashi for the time being.
> 
> I still don't believe that Itachi and Sasuke will chat.  Sasuke's plan to avenge Itachi is dumb enough as it is, I really just can't imagine Sasuke explaining his reasoning to Itachi himself.



I've been asking myself since it first was brought up, why does everyone think Dan and Tsunade should fight in the first place. It's not as if we should expect some extraordinary shock or drama from this fight. Tsunade is aware of Dan's presence on the battlefield and she has already faced the decision of whether she chooses the future or the past when she was first introduced and Orochimaru offered to revive Dan and her little brother with Edo Tensei. So aside from an opportunity for a redundant flashback is there anything to gain from their fight?

As for where we'll go from now I'd say it'll be basically be the same as the first day. Kishi will cycle through the battlefields and those who haven't gotten an opportunity to show their stuff get one now. So the Mizukage, Temari, Onoki, Team Kurenai and Team Gai may all get fights while Naruto is delayed for some reason, hopefully to complete his training. Then Tobi will arrive completely dominate a battlefield and the alliance will be on the verge of defeat when Naruto challenges him.


----------



## sasutachi (Aug 17, 2011)

i dont get it what kabuto tried,madara can use hell realm and revive too,lol kabuto.


----------



## Gonder (Aug 17, 2011)

vered said:


> you know what else is confirmed besides Nagato abbility to turn into a robot?
> kabuto confirmed that hell realm can take one soul and body and revive it afterwards.
> which makes sense considering rinne tensei.



if nagato able to use Asura pain Abilities does mean he also has super strengh?


----------



## auem (Aug 17, 2011)

i hope itachi won't go 'nirvana' next chapter...


----------



## Orochibuto (Aug 17, 2011)

Mofo said:


> Now seriously, one would hope the manga powerlevel progresses as the story goes on, instead the main character + two other guys are still far below the level of a guy who died 80 chapters ago, that's anticlimatic.



He is it was clear and Naruto stated that the current he > Pain. This isnt the same guy that dies chapters ago, that guy was a cripple, this guy wasnt, this guy for the first time fought as the Sandaime Rikudou.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Aug 17, 2011)

You guys do know Nagato could move while using CT right? He didn't have to stay still but Kabuto was controlling him


----------



## Necessary Evil (Aug 17, 2011)

Gonder said:


> if nagato able to use Asura pain Abilities does mean he also has super strengh?



Yep its safe to speculate that imo.


----------



## Klue (Aug 17, 2011)

Necessary Evil said:


> Yeah not only that man,most of them got fodderized and some off-paneled like the swordsmen in the end it didnt even matter if they were in the war.



Who was off-paneled?




Necessary Evil said:


> The funny thing is that kabuto said that he will leave the personality of most Edo Tensei intact so they can cause emotional damage to the opponent,and we have seen very few cases of that most of the edo tensei's got killed by that very reason,he is either stupid or unable to control the Edo Tensei's even if he "Enhanced" the seal by absorbing Orochimaru's chakra from Anko.



Kabuto questioned his ability to control a large amount of Edos completely. He is only doing what's necessary. Itachi's situation was unfortunate, and losing Nagato had to hurt, but for the most part, I think he is still alright.


----------



## vered (Aug 17, 2011)

Gonder said:


> if nagato able to use Asura pain Abilities does mean he also has super strengh?



yea he has as you can also clearly see in the panels how Nagato holds Bee by his throat with one mechanical hand in the air and also tying him up with it and using the other robotic hand to almost blast his head off.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Aug 17, 2011)

Right now, there isn't any shinobi powerful enough to defeat Itachi. So its likely, that either Madara or Sasuke will kill him.


----------



## Klue (Aug 17, 2011)

sasutachi said:


> i dont get it what kabuto tried,madara can use hell realm and revive too,lol kabuto.



He would have killed them then hid their bodies; Madara wouldn't have known.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Aug 17, 2011)

Naruto needed Kuuybi's power to fight with MS Sasuke.......

but considering to recent events  it seems he needs more than Kuuybi's power to match with MS Sasuke.....lol.....


----------



## Mikon (Aug 17, 2011)

Klue

Kakuzu was off-paneled


----------



## Larry Uchiha (Aug 17, 2011)

Yes! Nagato?s arm turning into a cannon was really out of place but absolutly awsome too. Nagato semi solos all three of them( one arm for each one seems enough lol), end of fanboy wars....


----------



## MissingShinobi (Aug 17, 2011)

Itachi = Nagato

I mean.. to me, their battle was like two equals fighting.. It could've gone to either combatant if it was one on one. Also, the fact that Itachi didn't resort to genjutsu makes me 'hm'. As that's usually his go-to method of fighting. I really wanted to see if Nagato had a defense for it or not.. but more and more it seems like something Kishi wants us to speculate on.

The fight may have gone differently without Naruto and Bee's interference. It's hard to draw any real conclusions from this fight.. most of Nagato's attacks were used on Bee and Naruto, so it's difficult to know how each technique would work on MS. 

Anyway, this battle is again why Minato and Itachi are my favorite two characters. They analyze, form a plan, and win. Itachi managed to get the upper hand not by senselessly brawling, but by _thinking._ 

In the end, though.. this battle was too short for my liking. It left a bitter taste.. as I really wanted to see how a prolonged jutsu to jutsu battle between Nagato and Itachi would go.


----------



## Necessary Evil (Aug 17, 2011)

Klue said:


> Who was off-paneled?



The swordsmen.




Klue said:


> Kabuto questioned his ability to control a large amount of Edos completely. He is only doing what's necessary. Itachi's situation was unfortunate, and losing Nagato had to hurt, but for the most part, I think he is still alright.



He also said that when the times come he will wipe off their personality and transform them into death machines when the time comes,if i remember correct.Currently we have seen him just controling their basic movements nothing more.


----------



## Klue (Aug 17, 2011)

Mikon said:


> Klue
> 
> Kakuzu was off-paneled



And released from his bindings by Gedo Mazou - Dan too.


----------



## Coldhands (Aug 17, 2011)

Black Phoenix said:


> Naruto needed Kuuybi's power to fight with MS Sasuke.......
> 
> but considering to recent events  it seems he needs more than Kuuybi's power..lol.....



And Sasuke needs EMS to fight Naruto. What's your point?


----------



## vered (Aug 17, 2011)

MissingShinobi said:


> Itachi = Nagato
> 
> I mean.. to me, their battle was like two equals fighting.. It could've gone any to either combatant if it was one on one. Also, the fact that Itachi didn't resort to genjutsu makes me 'hm'. As that's usually his go-to method of fighting. I really wanted to see if Nagato had a defense for or not.. but more and more it seems like something Kishi wants us to speculate on.
> 
> ...



i think that will have to be left to Madara.
itachi vs madara i can only guess.


----------



## Necessary Evil (Aug 17, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> Right now, there isn't any shinobi powerful enough to defeat Itachi. So its likely, that either Madara or Sasuke will kill him.



Or he will go to to nirvana state and vanish or he will seal himself  there are many choices possible to get trolled by kishi.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Aug 17, 2011)

So funny that Naruto and Bee would've been killed lol. There goes all those fans that said Naruto > Nagato


----------



## Seraphiel (Aug 17, 2011)

Klue said:


> Not only did he lose Itachi, fail to capture the Jinchuuriki, but also missed out on Shisui's power, a second time?
> 
> Fuckin' fail.



Haha I am glad you knew I meant Kabuto, idk why I wrote Nagato there.


----------



## vered (Aug 17, 2011)

by the way Nagato can fly as well.as he can use the rocket foot lunchers that demon used against tsunade.


----------



## Klue (Aug 17, 2011)

Necessary Evil said:


> The swordsmen.



Don't recall receiving any confirmation on that.



Necessary Evil said:


> He also said that when the times come he will wipe off their personality and transform them into death machines when the time comes,if i remember correct.Currently we have seen him just controling their basic movements nothing more.



Link




Seraphiel said:


> Haha I am glad you knew I meant Kabuto, idk why I wrote Nagato there.



Did you? I hadn't noticed.


----------



## Necessary Evil (Aug 17, 2011)

Klue said:


> And released from his bindings by Gedo Mazou - Dan too.



And we havent seen them yet,and since we havent seen them yet or dont have any indications that they are not captured/sealed again its safe to speculate that they got off-paneled.


----------



## jplaya2023 (Aug 17, 2011)

this manga should just be named itachi

he is the hero and true savior of this manga


----------



## Sword Sage (Aug 17, 2011)

Black Phoenix said:


> Naruto needed Kuuybi's power to fight with MS Sasuke.......
> 
> but considering to recent events  it seems he needs more than Kuuybi's power to match with MS Sasuke.....lol.....



Itachi already told Naruto about Sasuke gaining EMS eyes.


----------



## Faustus (Aug 17, 2011)

Yagami1211 said:


> Naruto: We're way outta our league !



I are approve


----------



## Necessary Evil (Aug 17, 2011)

jplaya2023 said:


> this manga should just be named itachi
> 
> he is the hero and true savior of this manga



Nah a more fitting title is "Uchiha" its all about this clan man...sharingan and revenge everywhere its boring.


----------



## izanagi x izanami (Aug 17, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> Itachi already told Naruto about Sasuke gaining EMS eyes.



EMS Sasuke is overkill for Naruto.........even with RM ....Naruto still below MS Sasuke


----------



## Black☆Star (Aug 17, 2011)

Just one chapter of prime Nagato ? 

Kishi, I am dissapoint


----------



## Fear (Aug 17, 2011)

Nagato was a beast. I mean, three of the strongest Ninja's in the Manga against him alone? Too bad he never got to show more feats. It's like Kishi's just rushing the whole thing.

Itachi is also another person I am impressed with. Hardly touched since his resurrection, very intelligent and composed - nothing I wouldn't expect from the most talented Uchiha we've seen thus far.

Kishi handled it decent, but I would of liked to see Nagato inflict more pain before he got sealed, not to mention show us some of his elemental techniques.


----------



## Klue (Aug 17, 2011)

Necessary Evil said:


> And we havent seen them yet,and since we havent seen them yet or dont have any indications that they are not captured/sealed again its safe to speculate that they got off-paneled.



If we witnessed them being freed, why would we assume they were captured immediately again?

What would be the point?


----------



## MissingShinobi (Aug 17, 2011)

vered said:


> i think that will have to be left to Madara.
> itachi vs madara i can only guess.



Yeah, I thought of that too.. but in a way that's sort of a disappointment. I mean Madara has specific defenses and can utilize abilities Nagato can't due to having MS. I mean, the Nagato vs Itachi feud will still burn strong, and possibly worse with so many unanswered questions now. 

I can't help but feel like this was a battle that no one really 'won' with. It was short and shitty, like the majority of these Edo skirmishes have been thus far. I mean I'm usually not one to bash Kishi for such things, but I had gotten my hopes up with this one over the wait. Read the spoilers, and was like, "...That's it?" xD


----------



## B.o.t.i (Aug 17, 2011)

I dont think anyone can beat nagato 1-1 guy can counter anything and he can soul rip,chakra steal,and go all robot on you all at the same times.

Oh you hurt him hell realm body heal,when you kill him has revival.

He has overwhelming abilitys its nuts.


----------



## Deshi Basara (Aug 17, 2011)

Black Phoenix said:


> EMS Sasuke is overkill for Naruto.........even with RM ....Naruto still below MS Sasuke



What you actually mean is that RM laughs off all of MS Sasuke's attacks with speed and clones, right?

EMS Sasuke might actually stand a chance.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Aug 17, 2011)

HawkMan said:


> *YEEESSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> Kishi you fuckig delivered! Jesus, what a fucking EPIC chapter. WOW....
> 
> Nagato was amazing, Itachi was SUPERB! This was a fantastic display of both their abilities. Fuck the rest, this was badass!



I agree


----------



## bearzerger (Aug 17, 2011)

Ghost of Madara said:


> The reason he was in the position to get caught by Chibaku Tensei in the first place was due to the fact that he was forced to save Bee and Naruto.
> 
> A battle between Nagato and Itachi would not fall along those lines seeing as how Itachi's Susano'o, Tsukuyomi and Amaterasu are all fast activation techniques and one-shot abilities.
> 
> ...



Not quite. B only looked so bad because he had no idea of Nagato's skills. And Naruto really only made that one error of judgement last chapter when he carelessly rushed in because he was worried about B. That's it. This small mistake is all it took. Sure it's a flaw Naruto has to overcome but he could make the same kind of mistake against someone on say Zabuza's level and end up just as helpless and that wouldn't make him weaker than Zabuza or would it?

Besides it wasn't Nagato fighting in this chapter it was Kabuto. Nagato didn't do jack except talk to Naruto once he got freed from Kabuto's control.


----------



## vered (Aug 17, 2011)

Fear said:


> Nagato was a beast. I mean, three of the strongest Ninja's in the Manga against him alone? Too bad he never got to show more feats. It's like Kishi's just rushing the whole thing.
> 
> Itachi is also another person I am impressed with. Hardly touched since his resurrection, very intelligent and composed - nothing I wouldn't expect from the most talented Uchiha we've seen thus far.
> 
> Kishi handled it decent, but I would of liked to see Nagato inflict more pain before he got sealed, not to mention show us some of his elemental techniques.



im happy with what he'se shown mainly with asura realm/robotic powers and human/hell/preta combination and him almost killing both Bee and Naruto.
too bad he went after just one chapter but it seems obvious to me that Madara will be the one to show the full Rinnegan abbilities later on.


----------



## dark messiah verdandi (Aug 17, 2011)

Hexa said:


> Oddly enough, all souls go to the pure land, which I guess means there's no hell.  It's especially odd considering there's an enma.


The pure land should not be thought of like that, but as a dimension where your life was completely remembered. It is your existence remembered by the universe, as apart of it.

An akashic library if you will.
That is why edo tensei works. It pulls your soul from the timeless dimension of consciousness, and binds it to a body.






HawkMan said:


> This chapter cleared up two misconceptions I, and probably many others, had.
> 
> 1.) Nagato is weaker than Pain.


Now we all know that was bullshit.
What I want to know is what possessed him to use gedou mazou?
Rage, I suppose. 



> The only advantage Pain affords is immortality, but it diminishes output.


Yup, and increases difficulty due to range as well.
Chibaku tensei was literally flung upward as if nothing.
Nagato bled when he used it too far.




> 2.) Nagato is on a higher level than Itachi.
> 
> While I believe Nagato to be slightly stronger, still, they are presented as equals. Any given Sunday either could dispatch the other.


I would say that both are two sides of a coin, and that coin being the doujutsu. Itachi's doujutsu is far more related to inton chakra, while nagato's would be seen as almost completely physical.
Gravity,elements,timespace,transmutation,fusion,and metaphysics.
naraku and gedou completely deviate, but onmyouton is an elemental affinity that it gains.





> As far as fandoms go:
> 
> 
> Totsuka owns, no excuses.




Of course, you have to get hit, but that is REALLY easy, since susano'o has close to 0 mass. Its huge and itachi is still retarded fast.



> [*]Chibaku Tensei is as advertised, but a limit isn't inferred by the 3 attacks. Just that the three attacks sufficed, we don't-and may never-know how much is required to dispel the jutsu.


Well bijuudama have TONS of mass, while yasukani no tama, and fuuton:rasenshuriken are both shuriken attacks with some strongly molded chakra involved. Definitely used primarily to cut.

Lot of chakra though.
Most humans wouldn't be able to launch something that hard, big and fast.




> [*]Naruto vs Sasuke is going to be ridiculously, ridiculously EPIC. I was really worried for some time.



Worry not.



> I think Itachi fans have the most to "brag about". Nagato was amazing, but Itachi outstripped most of our expectations. Remember what gives the Itachi fandom such noteriety and try to be a man about this.



I actually don't agree. I think now that we have seen nagato to the fullest, he is going to be RAPING the battledome. he can literally use like, most of his paths at once. Its crazy.

What itachi got was consistency. And proof that he doesn't need to fully manifest susano'o to cause a lot of problems. Even the skeletal susano'o is insanely dangerous. This will give him a lot more staying power and potency.

We also know that he can manifest all weapons in the muscular susano'o.

Itachi won the fight, but nagato was still insanely impressive.
And now we know a lot more about the asuradou.
It is more similar to... Henge than anything else.





Sniffers said:


> Dudes, stop making stuff up. Also, please consider both translations when forming an argument.
> 
> 
> Nagato looked good and Itachi looked good. Naruto and Killer B looked kind of bad this chapter. Itachi got yet another ability this chapter by the way. So rather than Amaterasu that magatama is Itachi strongest ranged attack?
> ...


No reason for it to do more than impact.
Giant throwing chain is enough. Look at how fast they are, and how dense, for chakra that has like, near 0 mass.

That is exactly the balance that susano'o needed. Something that just does quick and powerful damage.
Equal to sasuke's arrows, which in the long run, leaves sasuke's susano'o lacking, unless it infact produces kokuen (black flame)



Kakashi Hatake said:


> I agree, it is apparently more powerful than the other two treasures. This chapter has placed this attack in the same league as the Bijuu bomb.


All three have different applications.

Tosuka is for short range elimination of opposition through genjutsu-fuin.
Yasakani is for long range physical damage.
And yata no kagami is for defense and short range bludgeoning.


----------



## Itαchi (Aug 17, 2011)

KingItachiSolos said:


> What a joke chapter.
> 
> In Itachi vs Sasuke, Itachi goes from nothing to full Susano'o in the course of two or three pages and like two sentences. Sasuke instantly summons full Susano'o.
> 
> ...



be careful if you arent a dupe. You gonna be smoking red soon.

Anyway,i agree on some points.

1: why didnt itachi use amaterasu on CT? 

2nce a target is hit with totsuka,its out,even nagato.


----------



## Jizznificent (Aug 17, 2011)

i guess this chapter clears up a lot of misconception about nagato, what i i though were stupid anyway:

- nagato can only use one pain jutsu at a time with his own body... wrong (as i suspected)!

- nagato can't use asura and turn into a robot with his own body... wrong! it was confirmed before hand that he could. people just didn't want to believe it.

- nagato is weaker than pain rikudou... wrong(not to say that both don't have their advantages and disadvantages, but nagato's disadvantages aren't as disadvantageous as people thought)! in fact naruto implies the contrary.

is there anything else i'm missing?

oh and i got my 3 vs 1 lol.


----------



## Sorin (Aug 17, 2011)

Naruto was done for if Nagato would chose the human realm soul ripping.

Yeah clearly Nagato is>>all of them individually and would put up a fight vs 2.3 of them was just too much for him.

Btw Hexa how's that wanking going? smh


----------



## jplaya2023 (Aug 17, 2011)

i just need to know one thing.

How the fukk does Kabuto know the abilities of the rinnengen like that? was he somehow watching pain vs naruto and jman. It doesn't make sense


----------



## Ghost of Madara (Aug 17, 2011)

bearzerger said:


> Not quite. B only looked so bad because he had no idea of Nagato's skills.



And why should Bee be afforded knowledge on Nagato's skills?


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Aug 17, 2011)

KingItachiSolos said:


> What a joke chapter.
> 
> In Itachi vs Sasuke, Itachi goes from nothing to full Susano'o in the course of two or three pages and like two sentences. Sasuke instantly summons full Susano'o.
> 
> ...



dupe? **


----------



## Sniffers (Aug 17, 2011)

vered said:


> still no shinra tensei.also him getting killed by that cut is not a sure thing due to preta realm and hell realms abbility of restoration thats still remains to be seen on the main body itself.
> anyway i have a feeling that madara himself will clear alot of what ifs when he gets to fight.
> about the use of paths i agree,Nagato was the coolest when he turned himself into a mecha and pawned Bee with it.the panels are very cool.


He didn't have time to use those. He just got cut.

I'm a little bummed Itachi didn't use Tsukuyomi though. Hope he'll survive long enough to use it in another fight.

Yeah, the mecha was cool. Also nice to see him use multiple techniques at th same time. Hax indeed.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Aug 17, 2011)

Kentachiorra said:


> be careful if you arent a dupe. You gonna be smoking red soon.
> 
> Anyway,i agree on some points.
> 
> ...



1. Amaterasu burns slowly. 

2. Agreed

I'm questioning whether Incomplete Susano can even use Yata Mirror? This would mean Itachi did not use Yata Mirror against Kirin.


----------



## Zabuza (Aug 17, 2011)

I had almost forgotten how awesome Nagato was back in the days.

It took Itachi + Bee + Naruto to stop him. 
Possibly the strongest Ninja in this Manga until now.


----------



## vered (Aug 17, 2011)

jplaya2023 said:


> i just need to know one thing.
> 
> How the fukk does Kabuto know the abilities of the rinnengen like that? was he somehow watching pain vs naruto and jman. It doesn't make sense



he summoned nagato before and tried to use him.remember that oro and him researched alot and i suspect that alot of it was about how to become rikudou.
so trying to figure out about the Rinnegan is reasonable.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Aug 17, 2011)

also, this chapter shows why Nagato had to be crippled.


----------



## Itαchi (Aug 17, 2011)

Jizznificent said:


> i guess clears up a lot of misconception about nagato:
> 
> - nagato can only use one pain jutsu at a time with his own body... wrong (as i suspected)!
> 
> ...




I agree on everything...but not the 3vs1 

it was 2vs1,nagato fodderizing naurto and bee than itachi
had to play the savior. Then CT had to be destroyed which you implied as "3vs1" we dont know how durable CT was and why itachi didnt use amaterasu on it. In the end it was itachi vs nagato 
Anyway,great chapter and sad last words from nagato.
May he r.i.p now.


----------



## Ghost of Madara (Aug 17, 2011)

Sorin said:


> Yeah clearly Nagato is>>all of them individually and would put up a fight vs 2.3 of them was just too much for him.



Incorrect.  Nagato wasn't "clearly" shown to be above Itachi in the slightest.


----------



## vered (Aug 17, 2011)

Sniffers said:


> He didn't have time to use those. He just got cut.
> 
> I'm a little bummed Itachi didn't use Tsukuyomi though. Hope he'll survive long enough to use it in another fight.
> 
> Yeah, the mecha was cool. Also nice to see him use multiple techniques at th same time. Hax indeed.



yea if anything the Rinnegan just got more haxed than it already is.
and to think that madara has all that abbilities.
we still have some unanswered questions about genjutsu,7th realm powers,that power and possible counters to susanoo but i guess madara will have to answer them.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Aug 17, 2011)

Ghost of Madara said:


> Incorrect.  Nagato wasn't "clearly" shown to be above Itachi in the slightest.



Not to mention, Nagato failed to land one hit on Itachi.


----------



## Fear (Aug 17, 2011)

Now Madara will come to fuck shit up.

Oh how I love Kishi.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Aug 17, 2011)

So is Madara even going to be this strong? I can't see it yet.

Nagato was just shown to be the strongest force in this Manga


----------



## blacksword (Aug 17, 2011)

> So is Madara even going to be this strong? I can't see it yet.
> 
> Nagato was just shown to be the strongest force in this Manga


Nagato is not the strongest...anymore.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Aug 17, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> Not to mention, Nagato failed to land one hit on Itachi.



Kabuto's primary targets were Naruto and Bee. People seem to forget that. He wasn't even looking to attack Itachi


----------



## auem (Aug 17, 2011)

jplaya2023 said:


> i just need to know one thing.
> 
> How the fukk does Kabuto know the abilities of the rinnengen like that? was he somehow watching pain vs naruto and jman. It doesn't make sense



must have copied from oro's research work on madara..


----------



## Klue (Aug 17, 2011)

Nagato Sennin said:


> So is Madara even going to be this strong? I can't see it yet.
> 
> Nagato was just shown to be the strongest force in this Manga



Madara with all of his own abilities, Nagato's abilities and the Six Paths of Pain, of which each Pain has access to their original powers.

Yeah, he is stronger.


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Aug 17, 2011)

Nagato Sennin said:


> Kabuto's primary targets were Naruto and Bee. People seem to forget that. He wasn't even looking to attack Itachi



Thats true, but at the end when Itachi saved both Bee and Naruto. Nagato aimed to attack Itachi with CT. Which Itachi figured out its weakness in seconds and took care of it with Bee and Naruto's help.

So Nagato focus did change to Itachi at the end.


----------



## Itαchi (Aug 17, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> 1. Amaterasu burns slowly.
> 
> 2. Agreed
> 
> I'm questioning whether Incomplete Susano can even use Yata Mirror? This would mean Itachi did not use Yata Mirror against Kirin.



Hmm..Nagato fans keep saying nagato> itachi 

anyway,im not here to battle who is superior or if they are equal,thats BD section.

about the chapter: it was a great chapter even tho i wanted the fight to last longer,we learned new things,itachi gained a new jutsu feat and the 2 strongest edos(not ocunting 6th coffin) are out of kabutos control

Edit: and now there are only 3 people left who are strong
enough to take out ET itachi.

1.madara
2.sasuke
3.6th coffin

Edit2: madara takin out itachi bringing sasuke back to his senses ?


----------



## Klue (Aug 17, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> Thats true, but at the end when Itachi saved both Bee and Naruto. Nagato aimed to attack Itachi with CT. Which Itachi figured out its weakness in seconds and took care of it with Bee and Naruto's help.



Kabuto's aim was the Jinchuuriki, Itachi was just icing on the cake. Kabuto even said he could still capture them with this: Chibaku Tensei.

Unfortunately, it failed.


----------



## TheKnownTRUTH (Aug 17, 2011)

KingItachiSolos said:


> What a joke chapter.
> 
> In Itachi vs Sasuke, Itachi goes from nothing to full Susano'o in the course of two or three pages and like two sentences. Sasuke instantly summons full Susano'o.
> 
> ...



lol at you making a account to take all the flame you are going to get. Lets be real none of these guys could beat Nagato`1on1. Itachi used the opportunity he had after the 3 attacks to seal him with the sword. (The most powerful sealing technique in the series) Ino could stabbed Nagato with that sword and  sealed him with the opportunity Itachi was given. People wouldnt have been praising Ino the same way now either. Itachi has proven he is a beast but him better than Nagato? Come on let it go.


----------



## jplaya2023 (Aug 17, 2011)

vered said:


> he summoned nagato before and tried to use him.remember that oro and him researched alot and i suspect that alot of it was about how to become rikudou.
> so trying to figure out about the Rinnegan is reasonable.



but still there isn't exactly a book out what the rinnengen does an it's techniques. How would he know about the realms and their abilities unless he somehow watched the rinnengen fight. It's all good though


----------



## Davy Jones (Aug 17, 2011)

I can't believe Nagato is gone 
He went out like a boss though, even three of the most powerful ninjas struggled to defeat him


----------



## auem (Aug 17, 2011)

Nagato Sennin said:


> So is Madara even going to be this strong? I can't see it yet.
> 
> Nagato was just shown to be the strongest force in this Manga



ha..madara gonna be way stronger..with all of nagato's rinnegan ability plus his own sharingan ability..


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Aug 17, 2011)

TheKnownTRUTH said:


> lol at you making a account to take all the flame you are going to get. Lets be real none of these guys could beat Nagato`1on1. Itachi used the opportunity he had after the 3 attacks to seal him with the sword. (The most powerful sealing technique in the series) *Ino could stabbed Nagato with that sword and  sealed him with the opportunity Itachi was given.* People wouldnt have been praising Ino the same way now either. Itachi has proven he is a beast but him better than Nagato? Come on let it go.



You need Susano to use Totsuka Sword.


----------



## ashher (Aug 17, 2011)

It seemed to me that this chapter confirms nagato, who is rikudo>all including itachi. But it also confirmed that by fighting cleverly and intelligently, its still possible to defeat stronger opponents(as opposed to the popular complaint about part 2 being dbz-ish), within a certain limit. And itachi is within that limit to nagato.


----------



## VlAzGuLn (Aug 17, 2011)

well nagato fought well but it was 3 vs 1


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Aug 17, 2011)

Who's going to make the R.I.P. Nagato thread


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 17, 2011)

Sniffers said:


> He didn't have time to use those. He just got cut.



He had time to talk. So its possible to argue that he had time to absorb or use Shinra Tensei.
But its plausible to say he didn't for the same reason he didn't use those jutsu to save himself from Amaterasu.


----------



## Jizznificent (Aug 17, 2011)

Itαchi said:


> I agree on everything...but not the 3vs1
> 
> it was 2vs1,nagato fodderizing naurto and bee than itachi
> had to play the savior. Then CT had to be destroyed which you implied as "3vs1" we dont know how durable CT was and why itachi didnt use amaterasu on it. In the end it was itachi vs nagato
> ...


itachi said his strongest long range jutsu. he can shoot amaterasu from far but can he shoot it far enough to reach chibuka tensei? i haven't seen all the scans - to avoid spoiling myself too much before the chapter is released - so i don't know how far itachi was from chibaku tensei's core.


----------



## vered (Aug 17, 2011)

jplaya2023 said:


> but still there isn't exactly a book out what the rinnengen does an it's techniques. How would he know about the realms and their abilities unless he somehow watched the rinnengen fight. It's all good though



perhaps he reserched long enough and oro as well.
perhaps asking madara
who knows.it dosent really matter.


----------



## Klue (Aug 17, 2011)

At least we got to see Healthy Nagato.


----------



## Sorin (Aug 17, 2011)

Ghost of Madara said:


> Incorrect.  Nagato wasn't "clearly" shown to be above Itachi in the slightest.



Yes he was.


----------



## auem (Aug 17, 2011)

Klue said:


> At least we got to see Healthy Nagato.



if that lessen your disappointment...


----------



## Unknown (Aug 17, 2011)

Nagato Sennin said:


> So is Madara even going to be this strong? I can't see it yet.
> 
> Nagato was just shown to be the strongest force in this Manga



No he didn't. Kyubi showed to overpower him. madara is stronger, Kabuto is so srong that Nagato's powers are literally less than half of his arsenal.

Not to mention Hashirama when he had 8 Bijuus as his summons, Bee if he finally is able to fuse with Samehada and the Hachibi at the same time, Naruto when he controls the Bijuu dama rasengan, current Madara...

Nagato is a beast, but even now he isn't the most powerful being in the manga, and for the time the war ends there will be half dozen of characters (currently alive) that will supass his level, and we will know of at least another half a dozen of dead peolle that were above him.


----------



## FearTear (Aug 17, 2011)

What's wrong with these edos?

First Asuma forgot to ask how Kurenai's doing, and now Nagato forgets to ask about Konan.

And one more thing: now that Nagato is gone, who cares if he was an Uzumaki since this information has no consequences?


----------



## TheKnownTRUTH (Aug 17, 2011)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> You need Susano to use Totsuka Sword.



No you dont same reason Oro had been searching for all that time


----------



## Jizznificent (Aug 17, 2011)

blacksword said:


> Nagato is not the strongest...anymore.


of course, excluding RS, currently there is madara, possibly kabuto and later i'm pretty sure naruto and sasuke will surpass him as well.


----------



## shintebukuro (Aug 17, 2011)

Googleplex said:


> He had time to talk. So its possible to argue that he had time to absorb or use Shinra Tensei.
> But its plausible to say he didn't for the same reason he didn't use those jutsu to save himself from Amaterasu.



The reason Kabuto's control was lost was because the sealing process had begun.


----------



## shibunari (Aug 17, 2011)

*summary*

*summary of the chapter*
*
NARUTO



ITACHI


ITACHI FAN'S TO HATERS


*


----------



## blacksword (Aug 17, 2011)

> of course, excluding RS, currently there is madara, possibly kabuto and later i'm pretty sure naruto and sasuke will surpass him as well.


I believe Itachi=Nagato after this chapter.


----------



## bearzerger (Aug 17, 2011)

Ghost of Madara said:


> And why should Bee be afforded knowledge on Nagato's skills?



I'm saying you have to put it in relation. B doesn't know anything about the Rinnegan and there's just no way of standing up to it unless you have atleast some idea of what you face. Even if B were stronger than Nagato he wouldn't have fared any better against Nagato because those skills are just too unpredictable.

Just like Itachi could only look so good in this chapter because Kabuto was occupied by the two jinchuuriki B only looked so bad because he had no idea of the Rinnegan.

You should get off from the idea that in a fight between shinobi the stronger one always wins. On the top tier level to which all four belong the one who makes the slightest mistake first is the one who dies. That's why shinobi operate in teams, to cover for the mistakes of their partners. Only when neither side makes such a mistake does strength decide the outcome. 

So saying stuff like Nagato > B + Naruto or Nagato = Itachi based on this chapter alone is just nonsense.

Especially since like I said Nagato wasn't even fighting this chapter.


----------



## ♥Red♥ (Aug 17, 2011)

FearTear said:


> What's wrong with these edos?
> 
> First Asuma forgot to ask how Kurenai's doing, and now Nagato forgets to ask about Konan.
> 
> And one more thing: now that Nagato is gone, who cares if he was an Uzumaki since this information has no consequences?



good thing that Itachi cared for Sasuke and for Kisame ...


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 17, 2011)

Nagato was supposed to live, what the hell man.


----------



## Black☆Star (Aug 17, 2011)

Chapter is out 

Mr. Baby-Killer


----------



## Googleplex (Aug 17, 2011)

blacksword said:


> Nagato is not the strongest...anymore.



He's the strongest _shown_ fighting. Though in terms of overall, he isn't: Madara seems to be.



Ghost of Madara said:


> Incorrect.  Nagato wasn't "clearly" shown to be above Itachi in the slightest.



His showings as Nagato and Pain were above Itachi along with that Kabuto never seemed to think Itachi could challenge Nagato- seems he was arguably right as it took a group effort to take out Nagato.

Additionally we don't even know the Rinnegan's full power, Outer Path and Ninjutsu potential, when we know that - which we likely will via Madara - then we'll know if Itachi is as close to Nagato as we think. 

Granted going by what we saw we may think they're close. But rounding what we know together (Nagato's showings, Pain's showings and Nagato's other showings such as Gedo Mazo), Nagato's still 'clearly' above Itachi.
And arguably Nagato was one-chaptered so Madara could show more Rinnegan powers, rather the Rinnegan's full potential; when we see that we'll know Nagato's full potential.

That alone suggests Nagato is stronger than Itachi. Although excluding the anything from the Outer Path (Gedo Mazo, for example) and whatever of the Rinnegan is unseen: they are closer than expected.


----------



## Jizznificent (Aug 17, 2011)

blacksword said:


> I believe Itachi=Nagato after this chapter.


we'll maybe... but still debatable.


----------



## AoshiKun (Aug 17, 2011)

lol as I said Itachi is capable of defeat Nagato more than half of forum was going mad against me 

I'm just disappointed it ended in one chapter. Healthy Nagato was pretty powerful in ever way, Kishi could have made more chapters for our enjoy


----------



## Itαchi (Aug 17, 2011)

Sorin said:


> Yes he was.



no he wasnt. If he was he couldve just absorbed totsuka as most of the nagato fans were claiming he was able to.

Kishi showed they are equals.Accept it.


----------



## vered (Aug 17, 2011)

Unknown said:


> No he didn't. Kyubi showed to overpower him. madara is stronger, Kabuto is so srong that Nagato's powers are literally less than half of his arsenal.
> 
> Not to mention Hashirama when he had 8 Bijuus as his summons, Bee if he finally is able to fuse with Samehada and the Hachibi at the same time, Naruto when he controls the Bijuu dama rasengan, current Madara...
> 
> Nagato is a beast, but even now he isn't the most powerful being in the manga, and for the time the war ends there will be half dozen of characters (currently alive) that will supass his level, and we will know of at least another half a dozen of dead peolle that were above him.



kyubii was showed to overpower him after facing all of konoha and being in his cripple self.
this Nagato the healthy one would have easely handled it just like he handled V2 of Bee.
from his showing the only one that is stronger in my opinion is Madara himself and perhaps kabuto using all his edos.
itachi is arguably on his lv while dead people that we know of are below him.unless we exclude Minato(arguable) and perhaps Hashirama(arguable).
and im not mentioning RS since its not fair to do this comprision.


----------



## Yuna (Aug 17, 2011)

What the hell, Itachi has even more legendary items up his sleeve?! Why, that crafty Itachi!


----------



## Itαchi (Aug 17, 2011)

AoshiKun said:


> lol as I said Itachi is capable of defeat Nagato more than half of forum was going made against me
> 
> I'm just disappointed it ended in one chapter. Healthy Nagato was pretty powerful in ever way, Kishi could have made more chapters for our enjoy



I agree. Too bad he was 1 chaptered. he was a great character.


----------



## Black☆Star (Aug 17, 2011)

Itαchi said:


> no he wasnt. If he was he couldve just absorbed totsuka as most of the nagato fans were claiming he was able to.
> 
> Kishi showed they are equals.Accept it.



Why would he do that now that he regained his conscious .

He wants to be sealed .


----------



## PikaCheeka (Aug 17, 2011)

Chapters keep getting faster and faster.


----------



## AoshiKun (Aug 17, 2011)

Black☆Star said:


> Why would he do that now that he regained his conscious .
> 
> He wants to be sealed .


You can tell that for yourself if it makes you feel better.
After the attack there was a big smoke in front of Nagato and one second after he was pierced by Totsuka. Just like Orochimaru he was caught-off guard.

But you can think whatever you want anyway.


----------



## ? (Aug 17, 2011)

It's clear to me Nagato is stronger than any of the three individually. I mean, why would Kishi show it always takes overwhelming force to take Nagato down. When he was alive it took Jiraiya's knowledge + Konoha + Naruto to beat him, and now it takes Itachi + Naruto + Bee to beat him; and he would have soloed two of them had it not been for the third (Itachi). This would be considered overkill to everyone else we have seen fight, but Kishi makes it seem like all of that is necessary in order for Nagato to be beaten.


----------



## Sorin (Aug 17, 2011)

Itαchi said:


> no he wasnt. If he was he couldve just absorbed totsuka as most of the nagato fans were claiming he was able to.
> 
> Kishi showed they are equals.Accept it.



Yes he was.Itachi was done for at CT.Just accept it.


----------



## Benn Beckman0 (Aug 17, 2011)

I just hope kishi doesn't decide that itachi's edo tensei can be canceled by kabuto..that would be a fuckin' joke...however I don't wanna see madara kill itachi .........(probably happens though)
and omg nagato is like the greatest powerhouse (at this point) ..of course madara,sasuke and naruto will get stronger than him...and yeah also I don't think anybody can top itachi's equipped susanno..I guess if you don't have any spacetime jutsus like madara then u're literally fucked...maybe u can get through susanno if u attack from beneath somehow.. otherwise his shield(forgot the name) will block everything..


----------



## FearTear (Aug 17, 2011)




----------



## Itαchi (Aug 17, 2011)

Sorin said:


> Yes he was.Itachi was done for at CT.Just accept it.



nah you keep hatin. itachi saved tha day.
But i guess its our nature,im also a real fan


----------



## Klue (Aug 17, 2011)

Nagato's final words at the end were so awesome.


----------



## Itαchi (Aug 17, 2011)

Klue said:


> Nagato's final words at the end were so awesome.



yeah..he also died with a smile on his face.

I wondr how much he is related to naruto... 

is it to much to hope he is a cousin  ?

edit: kushina being together with minato like forever
leaves no place for half-brother


----------



## Blaze (Aug 17, 2011)

Klue said:


> Nagato's final words at the end were so awesome.


I was expeting it to be really cringworthy but it was decent.


A nice goodbye. He should have been the final villian along with Madara instead of Kabuto.

I would have love to see the final fights with Nagato v Naruto(chosen one) and Madara v Sasuke(final revenge). Sadly won't happen.


----------



## donaldgx (Aug 17, 2011)

itachi solos, nuff said


----------



## Golden Witch (Aug 17, 2011)

I'd laugh if this a mad Troll and next Chapter Kabuto somehow reverses the Totsuka Sword with "That Jutsu".


----------



## Orochibuto (Aug 17, 2011)

Naruto survived thanks to plot no jutsu ie Kabuto not using human path ability.


----------



## Aiku (Aug 17, 2011)

ITACHI WAS AMAZING IN THIS CHAPTER.


----------



## takL (Aug 17, 2011)

im late in translating again!

haha as i thought yasaka no magatama is uchihas. all the kojiki things belong to uchha


----------



## NecroAngel (Aug 17, 2011)

Itachi dominated and showed how superior he is to pretty much everyone else ever shown in the manga. Fantastic chapter.


----------



## luffyg2 (Aug 17, 2011)

Im glad that Itachi did not have to sacrifice himself somehow to take out Nagato..It was a short, but a great fight. Kind of sad to see someone as strong as Nagato gone but it was necessary. Oh and Kabuto needs to stop underestimating Itachi, now he lost two of his strongest edo.


----------



## takL (Aug 17, 2011)

itach is so wize and nagato is so cool!

Nagato: !! im obliged…Itachi
Itachi: so youre back to yourself again…now for Totsuka no tsurugi…. To seal you at once…any word you want to leave behind?
Nagato: …Naruto….ill go back to where the master is and keep watching your story (show)…if you ask me, …youre the concluding part of the trilogy…with the first part being jiraiya…which was perfect. But the so called second part, in the most cases, tend to be a flop like myself…I havent even been approved by the master.
Nagato:the make(quality) of a series is decided by the third …the conclusive part.
Make it the greatest masterpiece so that it can even make up for the (previous )flop,…Naruto!


----------



## Larry Uchiha (Aug 17, 2011)

"lolcaughtoffguardbyItachi'sSusanoo" - chapter summary


----------



## redneuro (Aug 17, 2011)

Icegaze said:


> Look, I'm sure Itachi fans like myself are just too excited that's why some of us are getting ahead of ourselves with provocative arguments. But it doesn't mean that we all believe that Nagato < Itachi.
> IMO, Nagato still has the superior feats and has a bit more hype to back it up.
> 
> Itachi on the other hand has his intellect and cool demeanor to make the power gap less obvious. But that said, all things being equal, I'd say Nagato will win a fight against (healthy) Itachi - but just barely.



this is a great perspective. cool headed and accurate.. just like itachi


----------



## takL (Aug 17, 2011)

three of the strongests vs nagato 
so i wouldnT say Itach > Nagato even tho nagato calls himself a flop.


----------



## BarBoBot (Aug 17, 2011)

I think its safe to say that IF kabuto could unsummon itachi he would have by now.

I do wonder how nagato got his conscious back at the end. Did kabuto release him when he was pierced with the sword, or did nagato's will break free? I'm eager to find out.


----------



## mellomuse (Aug 17, 2011)

Boy, if Naruto and Bee aren't really on their toes, Madara will _easily_ curb stomp them both when he shows up.  It took everyone's best stuff plus Itachi's brains to take Nagato down, and Madara has all that power plus EMS.  When he *finally decides to fight* like a proper final villain, they're all screwed, at least temporarily.

I was sad to see Anko's body lying there next to Kabuto.  I have a feeling she's going to play a part in his plans somehow.


----------



## Klue (Aug 17, 2011)

takL said:


> im late in translating again!
> 
> haha as i thought yasaka no magatama is uchihas. all the kojiki things belong to uchha



So, it's official.


----------



## Snowman Sharingan (Aug 17, 2011)

Itachi shines again. Anyone else catch that he made a joke?


----------



## takL (Aug 17, 2011)

Snowman Sharingan said:


> Anyone else catch that he made a joke?



you mean when he said "If taking it was all you need, then why are you still here now?"
i think he was dead serious. and yea he shines.



Klue said:


> So, it's official.



yep sorta. why ?


----------



## Sarry (Aug 17, 2011)

Snowman Sharingan said:


> Itachi shines again. Anyone else catch that he made a joke?



really? I missed it; What page is it?:amazed


----------



## auem (Aug 17, 2011)

takL said:


> itach is so wize and nagato is so cool!
> 
> Nagato: !! im obliged?Itachi
> Itachi: so youre back to yourself again?now for Totsuka no tsurugi?. To seal you at once?any word you want to leave behind?
> ...


your trans of this part has bigger perspective...a better one..


----------



## Sarry (Aug 17, 2011)

Both Itachi and Nagato were amazing in this chapter. Just amazing. 

And I love how Naruto is screaming out Nagato's powers while he tries to remembers them. 

He and KB maybe hosts, but they aren't smart.


----------



## Itαchi (Aug 17, 2011)

Sarry said:


> Both Itachi and Nagato were amazing in this chapter. Just amazing.
> 
> And I love how Naruto is screaming out Nagato's powers while he tries to remembers them.
> 
> He and KB maybe hosts, but they aren't smart.



bee called itachi a fool,so i assume he has an iq over 200


----------



## vered (Aug 17, 2011)

takL said:


> itach is so wize and nagato is so cool!
> 
> Nagato: !! im obliged?Itachi
> Itachi: so youre back to yourself again?now for Totsuka no tsurugi?. To seal you at once?any word you want to leave behind?
> ...



seems like it implies more to the notion that Nagato, once he regained control didnt try or want to resist or fight.
also does it imply that nagato will release his soul or really get sealed?
can we know it from that part?
i think we'll know for sure next chapter.


----------



## vered (Aug 17, 2011)

takL said:


> im late in translating again!
> 
> haha as i thought yasaka no magatama is uchihas. all the kojiki things belong to uchha



what do you mean by kojiki?its also not certain its the real 3rd jewel but a long range susanoo weapon just not the third legendary item.
the third one is supposed to be the most important one by the myth.


----------



## efmp1987 (Aug 17, 2011)

My analysis of 551
1. Susano-o had raw power to literall pry naruto and bee from nagatos grasp, and at the same, damage his left arm
2. Itachi is fast , really fast, he was able to attack the summons, and after, interrupts nagatos attempt to soul rip naruto and blast bee wih a cero without nagato noticing, when bee was easily noticed when he tried to do the same
3. He was calm and reserved before the might of CT, and claimed that all jutsus have weakness
4. Naruto and bee were rather useless except when they cancelled CT
5. Nagato cant be beaten by some who relies on raw power ALONE
6. ITACHI USED THE DUST TO HIS ADVANTAGE, BUT NAGATO DIDN'T, totsuka is fast, Nagato was a good 10-15 feet away from the dust but wasnt able to react in time
6. In ET, the soul is controlled by the summoner, but since TS struck him, Kabutos hold was cancelled because Nagato from that point became Itachis, thats how he regained his senses


----------



## Boradis (Aug 17, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> What really gets me is, Nagato talking about "going to see our master."
> 
> Really? Unless Jiraiya went to hell for his lecherous behavior, I don't think you two are going to end up in the same place, Mr. Baby-Killer.



This isn't Christianity. In Buddhism there's only one afterlife.


----------



## WasteU (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm glad things are moving along. I was kinda upset how fast Itachi was able to beat pain/nagato. And you can say that he had help from naruto and bee's blast to free from gravity. But if he didnt have to save naruto and bee would he have been able to finish the job quick. It's probably why Nagato always used the 6 pains. Just insurance that nobody could stop him if they didnt really know they where just puppets.

My second thought right away was wow. If Itachi was this strong why didnt he just stay in village and put an anbu mask on and stop every thing that ever tried to hurt hidden leaf. But then i remembered his stuipid illness. I mean this guy might as well be the main charater of the story how unstopable he seems to be. Im curious what will stop him now. I like all the charaters but how strong are you going to make this guy wow.

Third thought - Anybody besides me kinda dissapointed in Naruto right now? I mean when he came out ready for 6 pains he seemed to be on a whole different level (brain wise) Now he's got more power and seems more useless


----------



## vered (Aug 17, 2011)

WasteU said:


> I'm glad things are moving along. I was kinda upset how fast Itachi was able to beat pain/nagato. And you can say that he had help from naruto and bee's blast to free from gravity. But if he didnt have to save naruto and bee would he have been able to finish the job quick. It's probably why Nagato always used the 6 pains. Just insurance that nobody could stop him if they didnt really know they where just puppets.
> 
> My second thought right away was wow. If Itachi was this strong why didnt he just stay in village and put an anbu mask on and stop every thing that ever tried to hurt hidden leaf. But then i remembered his stuipid illness. I mean this guy might as well be the main charater of the story how unstopable he seems to be. Im curious what will stop him now. I like all the charaters but how strong are you going to make this guy wow.
> 
> Third thought - Anybody besides me kinda dissapointed in Naruto right now? I mean when he came out ready for 6 pains he seemed to be on a whole different level (brain wise) Now he's got more power and seems more useless



no he wouldnt.itachi wouldnt be able to do it himself(against CT) and if Naruto and Bee werent there from the begining Nagato(kabuto) would have concetrated on Itachi from the very beginnig and the fight would have turned very differntly with all the realm powers directed against Itachi.the fact is that it was never a 1 vs 1 fight and the first attack that Nagato used against itachi himself was CT when kabuto decided to concetrate on itachi as well.
nagato proved to be much superior in power to his pain jutsu(was stated by Naruto this chapter as well).so no Nagato was never defeated by Itachi.
he was done by the combination effort of all 3.


----------



## Scizor (Aug 17, 2011)

Awesome chapter was awesome.

Itachi won this chapter, imo.

I'm glad Kishimoto is keeping up the pace, even with these 'more important' characters involved.

Kudos, Kishimoto.


----------



## Sarry (Aug 17, 2011)

Itαchi said:


> bee called itachi a fool,so i assume he has an iq over 200



if Bee has an Iq of 200, Itachi has an IQ of 1000


----------



## Boradis (Aug 17, 2011)

Nikushimi said:


> Do you have scans of this? Even a statement saying he did? Then shut up.
> 
> We were told who he killed (parents, friends, lover, and superiors), and never once were any children mentioned.



Because Sasuke was the only child amongst the entire Uchiha clan at that time. Right? That makes perfect sense.


----------



## Crona (Aug 17, 2011)

Huh, I was kind of expecting Itachi to go down with Nagato whenever Nagato was taken out, but I guess Kishi has more plans with Itachi.  And it seems like that crow is going to stay with Naruto. Maybe Nidaime Mizukage is going to shove that giant clam down his mouth with a Rinnegan


----------



## Klue (Aug 17, 2011)

Kabuto better not unsummon Itachi next week, I will be so upset with him.


----------



## auem (Aug 18, 2011)

Klue said:


> Kabuto better not unsummon Itachi next week, I will be so upset with him.



can he do that to itachi anymore?
...itachi is perhaps first edo ever to completely break free...


----------



## Mercury Smile (Aug 18, 2011)

I hate how Naruto was stupid in this chapter. Took him long enuf to realize that Nagato can use all the Pain body's powers. And that Nagato can absorb his rasengan after realized he can suck chakra. And he didn't figure out Chibaku Tensei's weakness. If he couldnt and didnt know how to defeat Nagato on his own, why he think he can end this war himself.


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Aug 18, 2011)

I thought this chapter ("Stop Nagato") was okay. I was amazed how Naruto, Bee, & Itachi were able to stop Nagato's Chibaku Tensei with their most powerful attacks. Nagato is truly a beast and the strongest among the 4 ninjas. Though I'm disappointed that he couldn't override Edo Tensei with his Rinnegan which makes him controls life & death. I also wish we could've seen new jutsus from him like we did with Itachi in this chapter and previous two. I wonder if Madara and the Jinchurikis were watching the battle through their Rinnegans.


----------



## Cloudane (Aug 18, 2011)

"Be so stellar that everyone forgets how horrible the second part was, Naruto!"

That quote is so meta.


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Aug 18, 2011)

Cloudane said:


> "Be so stellar that everyone forgets how horrible the second part was, Naruto!"
> 
> That quote is so meta.



Pretty much.


As I was reading that I kept getting the impression that it was a confession.

A lot of people have pissed and moaned about how part 1 of Naruto was full of good moral lessons and memorable actions and arcs, and that somewhere in part 2 everything simply didn't go right for some reason.  So the author is himself now saying he's going to make part 3 so tits that no one will bitch about part 2 anymore and the manga will end on a high note.

That's what I took from it.......maybe without just cause, but none the less that's the thought that keeps creeping up in my head.


----------



## Klue (Aug 18, 2011)

Am I the only one that noticed, Kabuto calling Tobi Madara?


----------



## AnbuItachi (Aug 19, 2011)

Is it me or is Itachi's sword kinda like the death seal used by the 4th except the user doesn't have to die? Itachi said he will permanently seal Nagato which is pretty much what the other seal does..


----------



## takL (Aug 19, 2011)

Klue said:


> Am I the only one that noticed, Kabuto calling Tobi Madara?



i think i missed it. when?


----------



## CrazyAries (Aug 19, 2011)

I just hoped that Naruto and Bee would have decent showings against him and Nagato.  However, this was not the case and I do think that Naruto was made to look bad.  

First, he did not take the fight against Nagato seriously, even though it was clear that Nagato was not in control of his actions and Naruto had prior knowledge of Nagato's abilities.  Naruto forgot about that (as he forgot about the crow earlier).  There may be an explanation for that later, or this may just be an attempt at humor that honestly does not work for everyone.  I am with those who think that humor did not fit in this situation.  Kabuto wanted to kill the jincuriki then and there to have leverage over Madara.

Secondly, Naruto was overshadowed by Itachi.  The latter took on Killerbee with tow impressive attacks and flash step, used Kotoamatsukami to break free of Edo Tensei, one-shotted the Cerberus and attacked Nagato with Amaterasu, used the hands of Susanoo to save Naruto and Bee from Nagato's soul-sucking abilities, lectured Naruto, and then used the Sword of Totsuka to seal away Nagato's soul, while giving Nagato time to say a few words.  What did Naruto do?  He asked Itachi a burning question, parried Bansho Tenin, attacked the Cerberus with Rasenshuriken (to no avail), warned Bee about Amaterasu, barfed up the crow, had his chakra (and his soul nearly) sucked up by Nagato, quickly forgot about Nagato's ability amd that Nagato know full well about the Rasengan, was at a loss about what to do about Chibaku Tensei, but after being lectured by Itachi, joined with him and Bee to disrupt the attack. 

In the end, it comes down to Kishimoto's deep and abiding respect for Itachi.  These past chapters made it even more apparent.  Yes, I have no doubt that Itachi would always have something up his sleeve no matter who he faces.  If does not matter if his opponent is stronger than he.  No one can beat the place Itachi has in Kishimoto's heart.  Itachi has been shown to be flawless in battle and skilled beyond his years.  His shadow still looms over his brother, like Minato's looms over his son.

Where does this leave Naruto, though?  I know that legends of the past were said to have been exaggerated (by Shikaku), but there are two legends that Kishimoto will not have anyone surpass (just yet, anyway).  Perhaps Kishimoto is leading to an awesome showing for Naruto in the future, but the damage has already been done in the eyes of many readers.  Naruto has been torn down more often and thus longer than he has been built up, and that is one of main concerns with Naruto's development.


----------



## takL (Aug 19, 2011)

vered said:


> also does it imply that nagato will release his soul or really get sealed?
> can we know it from that part?



i felt asleep wheile i was writing a reply to this yesterday. 

no we cant and there're more options...
like, maybe nagato just doesnt know the sword sealing is taking him to the pit where orochimaru is. poor nagato or jiraiyas soul is also sealed in the drunk pit (swimu!) for the reasons unknown to us and nagato knows that.

kojiki isnt a chara or a person but a book which passes down japanese mythology of kotoamatukamis, izanagi and izanami(the deity couple that created japan and many things), amaterasu, tukuyomi and susanoo(the three noble children izanagi bore from his eyes and nose) and other stuff like kagutuchi, the three sacred treasures(the sword, the mirror and the comma beads) to this day. I read it as a kid knowing it was no way factual but fun to read.


and see as how these kojiki stuff belong to uchihas.

i dont see there will be yasakaninomagatama when there's already yasakanomagatama. why "ni' is dropped is, i guess that the beans are not red(ni).


----------



## vered (Aug 19, 2011)

takL said:


> i felt asleep wheile i was writing a reply to this yesterday.
> 
> no we cant and there're more options...
> like, maybe nagato just doesnt know the sword sealing is taking him to the pit where orochimaru is. poor nagato or jiraiyas soul is also sealed in the drunk pit (swimu!) for the reasons unknown to us and nagato knows that.
> ...



thats unless the ni part is left for RS own necklece thing.
but we'll see.


----------



## Klue (Aug 19, 2011)

takL said:


> i think i missed it. when?



Page 4:



			
				Kabuto said:
			
		

> I've got a way of making the Jinchuuriki mine without Madara finding out.



Could this imply that Madara isn't in the Sixth Coffin after all?


----------



## takL (Aug 19, 2011)

well seemingly those names from kojiki are for uchiha's.
for example, izanagi is an uchiha jutsu. and i expect to see izanami eventually.  wonder which uchiha will use it!


----------



## Klue (Aug 19, 2011)

Izanami, most likely Madara, I can already feel it. A technique that applies Rikudou's power to destroy all things.


----------



## takL (Aug 19, 2011)

if you goes with kojiki,
"Izanami died giving birth to the child Kagu-Tsuchi (incarnation of fire) or Ho-Masubi (causer of fire).  So angry was Izanagi at the death of his wife that he killed the newborn child, thereby creating dozens of deities."
"Izanagi-no-Mikoto lamented the death of Izanami-no-Mikoto and undertook a journey to Yomi ("the shadowy land of the dead"). Quickly, he searched for Izanami-no-Mikoto and found her. At first, Izanagi-no-Mikoto could not see her at all for the shadows hid her appearance well. Nevertheless, he asked her to return with him. Izanami-no-Mikoto spat out at him, informing Izanagi-no-Mikoto that he was too late. She had already eaten the food of the underworld and was now one with the land of the dead. She could no longer return to the living.
Izanagi-no-Mikoto was shocked at this news but he refused to give in to her wishes of being left to the dark embrace of Yomi. While Izanami-no-Mikoto was sleeping, he took the comb that bound his long hair and set it alight as a torch. Under the sudden burst of light, he saw the horrid form of the once beautiful and graceful Izanami-no-Mikoto. She was now a rotting form of flesh with maggots and foul creatures running over her ravaged body.
Crying out loud, Izanagi-no-Mikoto could no longer control his fear and started to run, intending to return to the living and abandon his death-ridden wife. Izanami-no-Mikoto woke up shrieking and indignant and chased after him. Wild shikome (foul women) also hunted for the frightened Izanagi-no-Mikoto, instructed by Izanami-no-Mikoto to bring him back.
Izanagi-no-Mikoto burst out of the entrance and quickly pushed a boulder in the mouth of the Yomotsuhirasaka (黄泉津平坂; cavern that was the entrance of Yomi). *Izanami-no-Mikoto screamed from behind this impenetrable barricade and told Izanagi-no-Mikoto that if he left her she would destroy 1,000 residents of the living every day. He furiously replied he would give life to 1,500.*"


izanami might be a jutsu that counters izanagi.


----------



## Klue (Aug 19, 2011)

Counters Izanagi as another Sharingan ability requiring both Uchiha and Senju powers or a specific technique of the Eternal Mangekyou Sharingan?

What do you believe is more likely? How can we take that mythology and really applied it to the manga?


----------



## vered (Aug 19, 2011)

it must be the power of destruction just like izanagi is based on RS power of creation.


----------



## takL (Aug 19, 2011)

yea the former i guess. They got to have common origins.

but then again kish may forget about izanagi's wife, the goddess izanami. heaven knows.


----------



## Chaos Hokage (Aug 19, 2011)

The chapter could have been cooler if....

- Naruto showing more intelligence than he did.

- Nagato showing us new jutsus besides the ones he used before.

- Nagato bringing Itachi down with him.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 19, 2011)

This is why this manga should be called Itachi.


----------



## takL (Aug 19, 2011)

well i like narutos comical side and nagato was controlled by kabuto so....


----------



## Sword Sage (Aug 19, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> This is why this manga should be called Itachi.



Stop kidding yourself. 

Accept it the manga is called Naruto, accept it.


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Aug 19, 2011)

The only thing that disappointed me about this chapter was that the fight was short, and that Nagato never showed any elemental techniques. Itachi cockslashing everybody else was exactly as it should be.


----------



## Blaze (Aug 19, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> This is why this manga should be called Itachi.


That would make everything too easy.


Matrix XZ said:


> Accept it the manga is called Naruto, accept it.


I laughed.


----------



## Klue (Aug 19, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> This is why this manga should be called Itachi.



We'll see what Madara has to say about this.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 19, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> Stop kidding yourself.
> 
> Accept it the manga is called Naruto, accept it.


Because he's _such_ a good main character, talk about underwhelming as of late.

He's pathetic.



Klue said:


> We'll see what Madara has to say about this.


Nagato or Itachi could solo that bitch.


----------



## Klue (Aug 19, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Nagato or Itachi could solo that bitch.



Please, Rinnegan and Sharingan, backed by the new Six Paths of Pain?

No way.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 19, 2011)

Klue said:


> Please, Rinnegan and Sharingan, backed by the new Six Paths of Pain?
> 
> No way.


Well, he's over powered as hell.

_Someone_ is defeating him though.


----------



## Klue (Aug 19, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Well, he's over powered as hell.
> 
> _Someone_ is defeating him though.



Should have been Nagato.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 19, 2011)

Klue said:


> Shouldn't have been Nagato.


You doubt him? 

I'm disappointed, Klue.


----------



## Sword Sage (Aug 19, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Because he's _such_ a good main character, talk about underwhelming as of late.
> 
> He's pathetic.
> 
> Nagato or Itachi could solo that bitch.



Are you becoming too delusional for just one chapter? Itachi never appeared in chapter 1, Itachi will never be the main character and the title is already called Naruto and Naruto is the main character. Accept reality.

Nagato or Itachi won't solo Madara. Naruto will be the one who will solo Madara, like it or not its been foreshadowed that Naruto will defeat Madara.


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Aug 19, 2011)

Klue said:


> Shouldn't have been Nagato.



Are you saying Itachi could solo Madara but Nagato can't?:ho



Matrix XZ said:


> Are you becoming too delusional for just one chapter? Itachi never appeared in chapter 1, Itachi will never be the main character and the title is already called Naruto and Naruto is the main character. Accept reality.
> 
> Nagato or Itachi won't solo Madara. Naruto will be the one who will solo Madara, like it or not its been foreshadowed that Naruto will defeat Madara.



​Defeat Madara =/= solo Madara. Besides that, Naruto soloing a rikudo is ridiculous.


----------



## Sword Sage (Aug 19, 2011)

HighLevelPlayer said:


> ​Defeat Madara =/= solo Madara. Besides that, Naruto soloing a rikudo is ridiculous.



Didn't Naruto's parents say that Only Naruto can defeat Madara with the Kyuubi chakra. Naruto hasn't used its full power yet, because you saw how powerful he was before he gained control of the Kyuubi chakra, he has learn about the shockwave, and every else of the Kyuubi's attacks.


----------



## Klue (Aug 19, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> You doubt him?
> 
> I'm disappointed, Klue.





HighLevelPlayer said:


> Are you saying Itachi could solo Madara but Nagato can't?:ho



Damn it, I messed up.


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Aug 19, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> Didn't Naruto's parents say that Only Naruto can defeat Madara with the Kyuubi chakra. Naruto hasn't used its full power yet, because you saw how powerful he was before he gained control of the Kyuubi chakra, he has learn about the shockwave, and every else of the Kyuubi's attacks.



They did say Naruto was the only one who could, but nobody said he couldn't have help. Besides, it's not the first time a prophecy of the toad sage would be wrong. 

To determine how likely it is that Naruto could solo Madara, we have to look at both their abilites.

*Naruto:*


Summons
Vacuum rasengan (or rasengan vacuum, don't really care )
Rasengan riot
Chakra arms
Lots of speed
The short term memory of a goldfish (proven this chapter )
Wind style: rasenshuriken
Other rasengan variations I don't care for
The potential to transform into the nine-tails once he's resolved the issues between himself and it
Shadow clones
I might have forgotten a few things, but they don't compare to what Madara has.


*Madara:*


S/T technique
Intangibility
Resurrection
Chakra absorption
Body modification
Soul sucking
Genjutsu
Sharingan prediction
Chibaku tensei (it was shown this very chapter that Naruto may not be able to take it out by himself)
Shinra tensei
Bansho ten'in
Any elemental technique
Izanagi
Immortality, according to Tsunade
A larger variety of summons compared to Naruto
Gedo mazo powered by 7 tailed beasts
And I'm sure I missed something with all that shit Madara has 
Edo jinchuriki with the potential to do all of the above (which Naruto can't seal, that should be your first hint someone else is going to have a hand in Madara's downfall)

Chakra arms should be able to deal with asura's powers. The edo jinchuriki will probably be taken care of by the Konoha 11 (probably only one path at a time though), entire divisions, or the current heavy hitters.


----------



## Sword Sage (Aug 19, 2011)

^
Don't underestimate Naruto, he still has "That Jutsu" that could be so powerful that it will defeat Madara.


----------



## Mongolia (Aug 19, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> ^
> Don't underestimate Naruto, he still has "That Jutsu" that could be so powerful that it will defeat Madara.



You're getting trolled so hard Sorry for ruining it guys:ho
Lol Naruto's crap compared to the likes of Itachi etc. etc. I mean what does Naruto have *except a bijuu* that Itachi doesn't have for example. Itachi even has the will of fire imo. I mean look what willpower he has to execute a fucking plan of his. Damn


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Aug 19, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> ^
> Don't underestimate Naruto, he still has "That Jutsu" that could be so powerful that it will defeat Madara.



Ah right, "that jutsu". All we truly know about it is that it requires control over the nine-tails chakra and... wind manipulation, was it? Possibly something else which I forgot as well. For "that jutsu" to be enough to kill Madara despite everything Madara has, Kishi would have to do some serious asspulling and he would terribly unbalance the power scales. You're overestimating it.


----------



## Sword Sage (Aug 19, 2011)

Pok?mon said:


> You're getting trolled so hard Sorry for ruining it guys:ho
> Lol Naruto's crap compared to the likes of Itachi etc. etc. I mean what does Naruto have *except a bijuu* that Itachi doesn't have for example. Itachi even has the will of fire imo. I mean look what willpower he has to execute a fucking plan of his. Damn



Your a troll.

Its always about Itachi should be the main character because he is perfect. You have to realize that Itachi is not the main character. Even if Itachi fights Madara he will lose to him.

In case you forgotten Naruto was in equal ground with Itachi in Taijutsu and Killer Bee even gave Itachi a hard time. Naruto would dodge the Amertarsu and I'm sure he would use the Super Sized Rasengan on Sasunoo. Just you wait and see when Naruto fights Sasuke at his EMS.


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Aug 19, 2011)

You negged me for my views, wow. By the way, what made you think I was a fan of Naruto? I haven't been a fan of him since 544, but I should have ditched him the moment he hyperventilated over Sauce.

P.S. Excuse the terrible oval, had to do it on a terribly crappy mouse.


----------



## Klue (Aug 19, 2011)

I can't wait to see Madara's Rinnegan powers unleashed upon Naruto, Bee and Itachi. It doesn't appear as if Kabuto can or is willing to unsummon Itachi, so only Madara is capable of stopping him now.


----------



## HighLevelPlayer (Aug 19, 2011)

Matrix XZ said:


> Your a troll.
> 
> Its always about Itachi should be the main character because he is perfect. You have to realize that Itachi is not the main character. Even if Itachi fights Madara he will lose to him.
> 
> In case you forgotten Naruto was in equal ground with Itachi in Taijutsu and Killer Bee even gave Itachi a hard time. Naruto would dodge the Amertarsu and I'm sure he would use the Super Sized Rasengan on Sasunoo. Just you wait and see when Naruto fights Sasuke at his EMS.



I know people have a habit of overestimating their favorite characters, and that's natural, but there's a point where you have to be realistic.


----------

